# digitally signed sweetlow 1000hz mouse driver



## popups

Time to change my setup.

The WMO and IMO haven't left my desk. They been sitting next to my G100s and ZA13. I was going to put them away so they don't gather dust, but maybe I will start to use the WMO again.


----------



## Ino.

+rep so hard


----------



## kr0w

Good stuff, will try it later!


----------



## Oh wow Secret Cow

No way! Does this mean we can used OCed MLT04 mice without testing mode enabled?


----------



## Melan

Yes.


----------



## Regulations

Hey. Lurked here forever but had to join just now to say thanks to SweetLow and you. Tremendous!


----------



## munchzilla

+++++++++rep


----------



## Kyube

Time to WMO it up, thanks fam!


----------



## qsxcv

could you sign these as well?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz


----------



## daniel0731ex

Link not working


----------



## SweetLow

daniel0731ex said:


> Link not working


Wait some time, I test it under 7 and 8 - and some problem exists.
EDIT: If you search the latest version of hidusbf or have some problems read the (end of) first post of this thread


----------



## Alya

Yeah it was working just fine for me earlier, seems dead now.

EDIT: Oh boy SweetLow himself replied, good to see he's on board with all of this.


----------



## Bucake

as a temporary backup i've uploaded the file:

hidusbf-signed.zip 280k .zip file


or in case you prefer google drive:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9G6nOaSeAjINGRreVNIcmtJdEE


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> as a temporary backup i've uploaded it to google drive:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9G6nOaSeAjINGRreVNIcmtJdEE


Thanks man! Perhaps an overclock.net upload as well?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> could you sign these as well?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz


it's planned


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> Thanks man! Perhaps an overclock.net upload as well?


didn't even know i could do that. i've edited it in as attachment to my prior post.


----------



## SweetLow

people, this version probably don't work on win 7, be patient, we have _year_ to solve any problems


----------



## jeshuastarr

i took the link down to resign and am working with someone getting it working on windows 7


----------



## Bucake

does it work on win8 and win10? i've already shared the file, so it would be nice to know what i can tell people


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> I test it under 7 and *8* - and some problem exists.


10 is probably working, 8.1 - don't know


----------



## jeshuastarr

works on win 10 great

may or may not work on win 8


----------



## Bucake

cheers


----------



## asciii

_Removed._


----------



## mikesn

Holy ****, this actually works. Removed test mode and just tried with Windows 10 x64 Enterprise - definitely works.

Not sure what the deal is but I notice that when I restart device in setup.exe now the screen goes blank, though the actual restart to new polling works. I have to restart setup.exe to "see" the changes now in non-test mode.

Just thought that was interesting. But seriously, fantastic job on this, did you pay for this out of pocket?


----------



## BradleyW

I don't get it. Most mice do 1000Hz anyway.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I don't get it. Most mice do 1000Hz anyway.


----------



## espgodson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I don't get it. Most mice do 1000Hz anyway.


older mice do not go above 125hz without overclocking and to do it with overclocking involved running in test mode and using an unsigned driver which was fine until anticheats (esea specifically) quit allowing it. now that it is officially signed you won't have to run in test mode so it is legal.

and yes newer mice run at 500/1000hz but if you haven't taken a look at every single thread in /mice you'll see a LOT of people would prefer using their 3.0/WMO/1.1 etc. over new mice =)

old mice do it better :}


----------



## espgodson

also just bought a modded takasta wmo, regular wmo, ms blue, 3.0 on ebay woooooooo hyped.

right now all i have is this "steelseries 3.0" that they've rubberized & a 1.1

i did bust out my mx310 but i just cannot use this shape maybe i'll sell it


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I don't get it. Most mice do 1000Hz anyway.


Not the ones that matter.


----------



## Derp

Oh cool, now I can run my G100s at 1000Hz!

Good joke, it's locked at 500hz cause Logitech.

Thank you for finally making this happen though.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Oh cool, now I can run my G100s at 1000Hz!
> 
> Good joke, it's locked at 500hz cause Logitech.


I found that out day 1 of ownership.


----------



## DadeBound

Just wanted to give my thanks. This is awesome. Started using my 3.0 once again.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*


You forgot this:



What an age we live in. Interaccel for mouse scaling, and SweetLow for mouse overclocking!

Somebody should make a sticky indexing all the utilities that we Overclock connoisseurs use (Sweetlow, Interaccel, Mousetester, MarkC, CustomCurve, etc)


----------



## jeshuastarr

it is now working without test mode on my windows 7 macbook pro's usb 2.0 ports

i would like to test this on another system. any guinea pigs out there?


----------



## Gonzalez07

sure i'll test it. using windows 7 atm with a mx518


----------



## jeshuastarr

send me skype info or teamviewer idpw


----------



## Gonzalez07

nvm..I turned off test mode and I couldnt even get my usb ports working all a sudden... had to turn it back on.


----------



## jeshuastarr

nono. i have a new version of the driver with signing that should work for windows 7.

i am testing it


----------



## Bucake

why skype or teamviewer? i could test on win7 x64


----------



## jeshuastarr

teamviewer preferred in case weird **** happens. send id pw through private message


----------



## jeshuastarr

https://mega.nz/#!rd0iVJBJ!9IJLS9paO-KFON57eXYPY-GIrM-cC2b2WcKMAny2Dz4

someone test this on windows 7, tested working on my laptop with no test mode
also working on my windows 10 system

usb 2.0 only for windows 7 / 8
usb 2.0 or 3.0 for windows 8.1 / 10

should work. post reply on the setup you have that works so we can verify its working for everyone before i go postal with the link again


----------



## banjogood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!rd0iVJBJ!9IJLS9paO-KFON57eXYPY-GIrM-cC2b2WcKMAny2Dz4
> 
> someone test this on windows 7, tested working on my laptop with no test mode
> also working on my windows 10 system
> 
> usb 2.0 only for windows 7 / 8
> usb 2.0 or 3.0 for windows 8.1 / 10
> 
> should work. post reply on the setup you have that works so we can verify its working for everyone before i go postal with the link again


confirmed it works on windows 7 x64 for me. im erect


----------



## Maximillion

_*sigh*_...now I really gotta break out my IMO 1.1a...**** you









+rep


----------



## Ubuntu9

Another long time lurker.. made an account just to say thanks for getting this done!


----------



## tp4tissue

I can't download the file from that site ??

what's up with that..


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> private message


couldn't get back to you in time,
i just tested it and it works fine for me on win7 x64.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> couldn't get back to you in time,
> i just tested it and it works fine for me on win7 x64.


Could you repost the file pack.. ? I can't download it.


----------



## Falkentyne

Completely wrong.
Less than 5% of the gaming population have IME 3.0/WMO 1.1a's. And even fewer have any that still work without issues, as they are very old now. The average gamer doesn't have the tools or knowledge to run around repairing tiny mouse switches or soldering.

I had both an IME 3.0 and Intellimouse 1.1a. the 1.1a broke back around 2005 or something. I gave the IME 3.0 away.

They were excellent mice back in the day, but they were designed for 800x600 and 1024x768 resolutions. People don't buy Core i7 6700k's and Gsync 1440p monitors to play Counter-strike at 1024x768 @ 400 dpi ....

400 DPI at 1080p is already FAR too painful to even consider using at 1:1 on a modern display. I only used it for those primitive "gutted FEAR engine" games (I forgot the name of the engine) that had acceleration/wavy mouse movement issues at high DPI and anything higher than 125hz (Combat arms was one of them. Crossfire was another. That was years ago...)

Anyway I +Repped hours ago. But its' a bit asinine of you to say that the MAJORITY of gamers prefer extremely low DPI mice from 2001...

Why did I give my IME 3.0 away and switch to my Diamondback (at the time?)
because in Unreal Tournament 2003, the IME would start malfunctioning since I played at a very low sensitivity and it affected my play. (I'm not talking about the old Intellimouse 1.0 with the 0.5 m/s sensor that you couldn't even USE in any FPS without malfunctioning, I'm talking about the MLT04 used in the 1.1a version and the IME 3.0).

You guys do realize that people on mouse forums are a VERY VERY vocal minority, right?


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Could you repost the file pack.. ? I can't download it.


sure!

hidusbf-7-8-81-10.zip 279k .zip file


----------



## jeshuastarr

bucake, are you posted the updated version?

https://mega.nz/#!rd0iVJBJ!9IJLS9paO-KFON57eXYPY-GIrM-cC2b2WcKMAny2Dz4


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> 400 DPI at 1080p is already FAR too painful to even consider using at 1:1 on a modern display. I only used it for those primitive "gutted FEAR engine" games (I forgot the name of the engine) that had acceleration/wavy mouse movement issues at high DPI and anything higher than 125hz (Combat arms was one of them. Crossfire was another. That was years ago...)


Interaccel. Also FPS sensitivity does not depend on resolution.

You'd be quite misguided if you really think that the point of MLT04 is for the low CPI.

Protip: people will take you more seriously if your avatar isn't trolly Tryndamere face. Also if you have substance in your arguments.


----------



## jeshuastarr

currently, ingame, my 3.0 with 400 dpi and 2.5 sensitivity ingame has equal high speed tracking to my g303 with 1000 dpi and 1 sens ingame and my finalmouse with 800 dpi and 1.25 sensitivity ingame. the tracking on the 3.0 is far more precise, more crisp, and more responsive than my g303. the finalmouse is also more crisp and responsive than the g303, but the tracking isnt quite as clean as the IE 3.0. Of the three mice I own, the 3.0 on usb 3.0 @ 1000hz with the necessary system optimization performs far and away the best for control and consistency with no negative side effects. i play on 1920x1080 with freesync @ 146hz with fps_max 146 in csgo.

i wish i could show you what i mean more clearly. in due time, i will, i suppose.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> bucake, are you posted the updated version?


yep yep


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> sure!
> 
> hidusbf-7-8-81-10.zip 279k .zip file


Works good.. Super Thanks..


----------



## Maximillion

Tested my IMO 1.1a in csgo dm for 20 mins with this, works like a charm (also reminded me how amazing the feel of hyperglides are). First time I used it since my upgrade (old build had an asrock mobo w/ OC'able port). Gotta say, the ol' MLT04 is still undeniable. This driver might be for a _very_ small minority but I can guarantee you it'll be much appreciated. Word needs to be spread that this is actually an option now, people will be stoked.


----------



## Melan

Tbh, with this I might just order new body and hyperglides for my MX500 and use it instead of G303. I've been having way too much fun with this mouse today, old shape feels right despite being ergonomic and me palming it.


----------



## Maximillion

I thought G303 was bae tho


----------



## Melan

I have 6-7 years of experience with this particular shape compared to about a year of G302/303.


----------



## Maximillion

I get it man, your new fling is getting boring and you wanna go back to your main thing. Nothin' wrong with that.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Tbh, with this I might just order new body and hyperglides for my MX500 and use it instead of G303. I've been having way too much fun with this mouse today, old shape feels right despite being ergonomic and me palming it.


Well the mx500 had prediction though..


----------



## Melan

It isn't aggressive though. Good enough to keep an angle when I need it and not sticky when I need small adjustments.


----------



## Wijkert

So I tried to install this driver on my second system (Sandy in sig) to see if I could increase the polling rate of my M705 (wireless mouse from Logitech). It did not seem to work, probably because Logitech mice seem to be hard-locked. At 250/500/1000hz mouse rate tester reported an average of ~125, which is the stock polling rate. Maybe I did something wrong, not sure.

EDIT: normally I use my MX518, but I left it at work and am home sick today, so will have to test that later


----------



## Erik05

Has anyone tried it on Windows 8.1? Does it work?


----------



## Melan

Yes, it works on Win 8.1


----------



## Erik05

Nice bro! I'm in school now and I would like to test when I get home. Is there any tutorial or is this quite easy to setup? I have a 3.0 Intellimouse, do I just download the package/program and open it?


----------



## Erik05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Yes, it works on Win 8.1


Nice bro! I'm in school now and I would like to test when I get home. Is there any tutorial or is this quite easy to setup? I have a 3.0 Intellimouse, do I just download the package/program and open it?


----------



## Melan

Manual is included.


----------



## dlano

Spent a bunch of money on second hand G502s to experiment with reducing the weight, but with this imma just go back to my WMO and IME 3.0

So awesome you guys did this, looking forward to seeing that 2000Hz driver maybe?


----------



## delledonne




----------



## 7onoff

Waiting for 4000/8000hz version of driver


----------



## Erik05

I think all of my usb ports died. Nothing works now, how do I do?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik05*
> 
> I think all of my usb ports died. Nothing works now, how do I do?


I have no idea how you killed every USB port, tell us exactly what you did to have that happen, have you tried booting in safe mode?


----------



## kr0w

You're going to need to plug a mouse into a USB port and use your keyboard to get into device manager. From there, you'll need to expand your mice tab and uninstall the device. Unplugging and replugging should register your input device to the system


----------



## Erik05

I managed to reboot every USB port now. I'm not quite sure how to overclock IE 3.0, and if I try by myself again I'm sure it will be worse.

Would anyone like to help me through teamviwer or Skype? Or just tell me more in detail how I should do? If you have time Alya I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik05*
> 
> I managed to reboot every USB port now. I'm not quite sure how to overclock IE 3.0, and if I try by myself again I'm sure it will be worse.
> 
> Would anyone like to help me through teamviwer or Skype? Or just tell me more in detail how I should do? If you have time Alya I would really appreciate it.


PM me with your Skype and I'll add you to take a look.


----------



## jeshuastarr

killing all your usb ports happens when you check the box for parent process and restart the computer
this happens on windows 7 machines using the older download and not the more recent one

consider upgrading to windows 10 (although it takes some tweaking to run flawlessly like 7, it does have better driver support OOB though)
while on win 7, from what im aware, you can only overclock usb 2.0 ports, not usb 3.0

on windows 10, you can overclock the usb 3.0 ports which is definitely far better behavior on the 3.0 since it helps to increase the max tracking behavior


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> killing all your usb ports happens when you check the box for parent process and restart the computer
> this happens on windows 7 machines using the older download and not the more recent one
> 
> consider upgrading to windows 10 (although it takes some tweaking to run flawlessly like 7, it does have better driver support OOB though)
> while on win 7, from what im aware, you can only overclock usb 2.0 ports, not usb 3.0
> 
> on windows 10, you can overclock the usb 3.0 ports which is definitely far better behavior on the 3.0 since it helps to increase the max tracking behavior


I'm following the exact instructions for what I did to run the IE 3.0 @ 500Hz on my Windows 7 machine, and my friend's Windows 10 machine, but for some reason his port dies every time I try. I have made sure the device is running on hidusb.sys and hidusbf.sys is forcing it, I even went as far as to disable xHCI on his PC entirely and tried it without xHCI, as well as with xHCI enabled, I cannot even downclock it without the device disabling, I installed it by running the HIDUSBF.INI file, the same way I usually do it, and even went as far as trying the "Install Service" button. No idea what else I can do. Maybe SweetLow can shed some light?

EDIT: Also made sure that there were no drivers to interfere with HIDUSBF.sys, there was none, just the usual HIDUSB.sys that is signed by Microsoft.


----------



## jeshuastarr

this is a problem on some newer motherboards that dont have true solo usb 2.0 controllers

the only solution for those unlucky few is upgrading to windows 10 (which is recommended anyways







, except for the issues stated above, and some other odd issues nvidia users have sometimes, which can also be solved)

i dont mind giving it a shot


----------



## thuNDa

This comes right in time.
Just wanted to use my MX500 again(for other purposes tho), and just downloaded, ran setup.exe, set filter to 1000hz, clicked restart device, and it was already working.

If you didn't use the old method regulary, it took about 30mins to get it working with testmode and stuff, so thanks alot for this.


----------



## jeshuastarr

The hugely important aspect is that test mode isn't allowed with quite a few anticheat programs


----------



## Alya

After lots of hair pulling and confusion, I finally got Erik's IME to run at 1000Hz.


----------



## jeshuastarr

Please explain

Regarding locked hz on Logitech. You may need to have the Logitech software uninstalled


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> Please explain


Had him upgrade to Windows 10 (8.1 wouldn't work no matter what I did) but it still wasn't working for whatever reason, so I sent him the original version I had backed up which only supported Windows 10 (since the sweetlow-7-8-81-10 version wasn't working at all) then I made sure that all the certs were installed (make sure to do that!) then we tried again, and voila. Worked perfectly.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> 8.1 wouldn't work no matter what I did


newest usbport or usbxhci, i suppose. what the readme recommend to do in this situations?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik05*
> 
> I think all of my usb ports died. Nothing works now, how do I do?


f**k, i don't understand how it can happen on newest setup if you _not_ ignore the messages. i promise to change setup if any can tell this sequence to me


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> Regarding locked hz on Logitech. You may need to have the Logitech software uninstalled


for the newest logitech mice, the inability to get 2000/4000/8000 is related to the firmware.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> on windows 10, you can overclock the usb 3.0 ports which is definitely far better behavior on the 3.0 since it helps to increase the max tracking behavior


both 500 and 1000hz are sufficient to uncap the max speed for mlt04 mice.
using usb3 to get 2000/4000/8000hz does not give any further benefits with regard to max speed, for mlt04.


----------



## jeshuastarr

i thought you were talking about older logitech mice not running at 500/1000hz my bad.

usb 2.0 vs 3.0 has a difference in high speed tracking behavior on all mice
when i say behavior i mean something different than pure max tracking speed of the physical mouse
im talking about how the tracking translates to motion in a game

sweetlow, erik is back up and running just fine on windows 10, ports back to life i think


----------



## qsxcv

i'm not sure about the behavior of older logitech mice actually. but the newer ones (g402,502,302,303) are for sure capped to 1000hz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> usb 2.0 vs 3.0 has a difference in high speed tracking behavior on all mice
> when i say behavior i mean something different than pure max tracking speed of the physical mouse


i am not aware of any non-anecdotal evidence for that.


----------



## jeshuastarr

neither am i

the only thing that comes to mind is that the usb 3.0 controller runs in message signaled interrupt mode
usb 2.0 cannot do that


----------



## qsxcv

not sure that matters.
afaik all mice run in full-speed or low-speed usb mode and the hid protocol does not involve usb3 features


----------



## jeshuastarr

i dont think msi-mode is a usb 3.0 feature, it just leads to different behavior by all usb devices
usb 2.0 cannot do it because of technical challenges in the design

this is only involved in cpu <-> usb controller communication


----------



## qsxcv

but that does not affect the data coming out of the mouse

so any perceptible differences must be related to the timing of when the game or whatever actually gets the data from the mouse (which has to jump through the host controller and drivers).

in the limit where everything is working smoothly, with little jitter in the delay between usb polls and when the game actually gets the data, there cant be a difference between usb2 and 3

well actually, i know of a (reproducible) way to get things to not work smoothly for usb2 on windows... but i dont want to discuss that and cause more paranoia as i dont understand myself.


----------



## Alya

Alright, I've pretty much become a helpline now if people need it, if anyone needs help installing the driver then just let me know. I'm open to PMs.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> sweetlow, erik is back up and running just fine on windows 10, ports back to life i think


the _main_ idea of my post is "newest usbport or usbxhci"
if this is new update from MS (which can broke functionality) - i need to change hidusbf


----------



## wmoftw

working great on win 7. good stuff. this will be great for LAN


----------



## Ino.

Can confirm too, new WMO works just fine on 1000 Hz now.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Can confirm too, new WMO works just fine on 1000 Hz now.


Was playing a couple hours yesterday with the WMO instead of the FK. I might use the FK when I AWP in GO, I am not used to using the WMO for that yet.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Was playing a couple hours yesterday with the WMO instead of the FK. I might use the FK when I AWP in GO, I am not used to using the WMO for that yet.


I don't know how you can awp with the 3090 FK (unless you're not talking about it and talking about the 1/2) because I lose so many battles in Crossfire when I know that I clicked.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I don't know how you can awp with the 3090 FK (unless you're not talking about it and talking about the 1/2) because I lose so many battles in Crossfire when I know that I clicked.


My modified FK [3090] feels lighter than the WMO, has a higher malfunction speed, has side buttons and I am used to the main buttons. I think I am struggling with the Panasonic switches in the WMO and not having a side button -- it's a timing issue.


----------



## Aventadoor

I dont understand the included manual at all.
Can someone dumb it down for me?
It also says I need test mode for 64 bit W10?


----------



## jeshuastarr

i signed the drivers in the unsigned package. That's why the manual says that.

Extract it. Right click install on hidusbf.inf. Restart computer. Open setup. Click filter on device next to your mouse. Choose your desired Hz. Click restart. Close setup.

test hz with dimr, mouse rate, or mouse tester.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I dont understand the included manual at all.
> Can someone dumb it down for me?
> It also says I need test mode for 64 bit W10?


Here's a very short, easy to follow video. You don't need test mode for Win10.


----------



## Aventadoor

Awesome! Thanks a lot blokes


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> i signed the drivers in the unsigned package. That's why the manual says that.
> 
> Extract it. Right click install on hidusbf.inf. Restart computer. Open setup. Click filter on device next to your mouse. Choose your desired Hz. Click restart. Close setup.
> 
> test hz with dimr, mouse rate, or mouse tester.


hmm, i just ran the setup.exe, without signing anything.
But maybe it was already signed from the years back, when i used it the last time in testmode(the OS-installation is now 4 years old + upgraded to win10 with it







).


----------



## jeshuastarr

nono, the hidusbf.sys file is signed so windows will allow it to be used

you dont have to do anything special. just use the file from my mega link


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> nono, the hidusbf.sys file is signed so windows will allow it to be used
> 
> you dont have to do anything special. just use the file from my mega link


i see, you were actually quoting the manual.









" "


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Was playing a couple hours yesterday with the WMO instead of the FK. I might use the FK when I AWP in GO, I am not used to using the WMO for that yet.


I played around with the WMO yesterday and I think the results are underwhelming. I didn't feel anything special about the cursor at all and I really tried with different games and what not. There's no real difference to how my ZA11 performs. I could do small movements just the same with both. But those buttons on the wmo must be the worst I've seen in a long time, if that's not mushy then I don't know what is. The only thing where I found the WMO had the advantage was cursor response time in that it was 4ms faster to move according to mousetester.


----------



## Bucake

haha, the WMO buttons.. not sure what brand they are, but they're these tiny generic buttons. it's possible to replace them with omrons or whatever else 

here you see M1 changed to omron, M2 and M3 are the nasty stock ones.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







edit: wow big picture, can i crop them on this site?


----------



## qsxcv

i actually like the wmo switches.

the button pieces on the other hand... not so much


----------



## jeshuastarr

On a fully optimized gaming system, the differences between the mice become much more apparent. On a fresh install of windows, my g303 is actually nice to use, but once I optimize everything, it becomes clear that the g303 has an insane amount of input lag.

the consistency and responsiveness of the intellimouse is incredible. i actually enjoy playing cs again ><.

zowie mice and finalmice are the closest to the intellimice in responsiveness with the new sensor, but the difference in consistency is highly apparent just the same on a fully optimized system. those mice just arent unbearable like the g303.

i wish i could use a 1000 fps camera to demonstrate the differences in tracking responsiveness


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> it becomes clear that the g303 has an insane amount of input lag.


you can say whatever you want about how the tracking feels but it's simply not true that the g303 has an "insane amount of input lag"


----------



## jeshuastarr

i can say it. i can't prove it without a 1000fps camera. i can definitely show you though.


----------



## qsxcv

well. fortunately for you, i have a g303, multiple mlt04 mice, a 1000fps camera, a photodiode+microcontroller setup with ~1us precision, and a crt monitor

so tell me what you want to see

btw, not sure if you're aware, but basically after doing a lot of these tests:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1563813/somewhat-objectively-evaluating-sensor-responsiveness/

i can say very confidently:
1.mlt04 is 1ms faster than g502/g303/g100s (1000hz for all)
2.3310 has effectively 2ms additional tracking lag due to 4ms of sensor dsp smoothing. finalmouse also has mcu smoothing which adds another 2ms effectively.


----------



## jeshuastarr

holy ****. sign on steam.


----------



## MonarchX

AFAIK my Logitech G402 Hyperion 1:1 Accuracy Optical Mouse is already set to 1000Hz by default, even when it is using normal Windows driver. I also use the Mouse Acceleration disabling tweak. Would this driver be of any benefit to me as far as input lag reduction goes? I use the latest and fully updated version of Windows 10 Pro x64 1511-10586.

EDIT #1: Is the 2000Hz polling rate USB driver already signed and available for download?

EDIT #2: I do not use and have never installed any mouse and/or keyboard related drivers from any manufacturers. I only use the raw Windows drivers.


----------



## Derp

I'm once again reminded about how bad the cable on my WMO is.... Tracking seems much easier with this mouse compared to pretty much anything else I have used.


----------



## Imdrasil

Just solder on some new switches!

It is pretty easy and a small soldering kit isn't expensive at all!


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imdrasil*
> 
> Just solder on some new switches!
> 
> It is pretty easy and a small soldering kit isn't expensive at all!


It is if you compare it to the cost of a WMO.. Which is $8 on ebay..

Mouse feet, $5
Desoldering pump (solderpult), $18
Soldering iron, $8
Solder, $35

Granted, with the bottom 3 items, you can solder mouse for the rest of your life.. prolly..


----------



## MonarchX

Do I need to install the service if I want the 1000Hz thingy to work? It won't install the driver, even though I imported the SweetLow.CER file (for Current User). I also right-clicked on both .INF files and selected Install. If I press Install Service, then 10 seconds later I get a message that driver installation failed because the driver was not signed.

BTW, would there be any hard in setting my Xbox 360 controller and keyboard to 1000Hz?

EDIT: I checked my Windows\System32\Drivers\ directory and patched HIDUSBF.sys exists there. I enabled 1000Hz for all devices and I think input lag was reduced, but a not sure if its a placebo...


----------



## Zer0o0

After so long time buying and wasting so much money in mices I'm going to use the 3.0 again!
I have almost all "top" mices who have been released in the last 8 years and I can say I never felt a mouse track so well like in 3.0 / wmo.
Great job!


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Imdrasil*
> 
> Just solder on some new switches!
> 
> It is pretty easy and a small soldering kit isn't expensive at all!
> 
> 
> 
> It is if you compare it to the cost of a WMO.. Which is $8 on ebay..
> 
> Mouse feet, $5
> Desoldering pump (solderpult), $18
> Soldering iron, $8
> Solder, $35
> 
> Granted, with the bottom 3 items, you can solder mouse for the rest of your life.. prolly..
Click to expand...

$35 of solder... uh....


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> $35 of solder... uh....


Lets just say, things are going to get messy...


----------



## aayman_farzand

The megalink is no longer working.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> $35 of solder... uh....


?, how much does your solder cost.. I just ordered the Standard Kester 44 63/37 off amazon.. this is the one everyone recommends..


----------



## qsxcv

you know that these exist right:
http://www.amazon.com/Kester-Pocket-Pack-Solder-0-031/dp/B00068IJNQ/


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> On Windows 7 or 8, it only works with USB 2.0.


Bucake, don't confuse people on other sites. I personally test win 8, both 2.0 and 3.0


----------



## abctoz

wow this actually works, I tried overclocking my mouse before on 8.1 x64 but gave up, this is so easy!


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Bucake, don't confuse people on other sites. I personally test win 8, both 2.0 and 3.0


are you using 8 or 8,1?
i got my info from another post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> usb 2.0 only for windows 7 / 8
> usb 2.0 or 3.0 for windows 8.1 / 10


can't test it myself so i just assumed it was true


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> are you using 8 or 8,1?
> i got my info from another post:
> can't test it myself so i just assumed it was true


No, it's not true. And I test exactly 8, not 8.1
P.S. many other people tests 8.1 and 10 - without me


----------



## dobragab

My WMO is running at 1000 Hz with no test mode enabled, no matter if 2.0 or 3.0 ports. Thanks guys!









I tried 2000, 4000 and 8000 Hz, no success, always downclocking to 62 / 31 Hz.









Another thing: the GUI should be improved IMO: this 31 -> 8000 thing is confusing me. Would be nice to add 3 more options to the dropdownlist, instead of overriding their meaning. I bet the hidusbf.sys must be reworked for this to include all options, so not easy, but would worth it!


----------



## qsxcv

it's not about the port.

to use 2000/4000/8000 you need to enable the xhci controller in bios, and use the microsoft drivers which only exist for win8/10

see the original 2000+hz thread for a screenshot of how device manager looks when everything's working.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dobragab*
> 
> always downclocking to 62 / 31 Hz.


Are you read readme?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dobragab*
> Another thing: the GUI should be improved IMO: this 31 -> 8000 thing is confusing me. Would be nice to add 3 more options to the dropdownlist, instead of overriding their meaning. I bet the hidusbf.sys must be reworked for this to include all options, so not easy, but would worth it!


It's planned - technically possible to write universal driver and setup for it, but no time now, not so easy.

P.S. jeshuastarr, i told you - no matter how completely and precisely you write readme - users simply ignore it


----------



## cnnd

What does 'digitally signed' mean? Also is there one for 500hz?


----------



## tp4tissue

It's selectable in the app.


----------



## daniel0731ex

I have followed the readme instructions and the 31/62 option still would only downclock.


----------



## dobragab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Are you read readme?


Sure, I wasn't that noob this time









I ran the 4-8 khz cmd after unzipping. Btw, zip name should be changed because if you extract it to folder _"hidusbf signed 1kHz-8kHz package"_, path will contain space, so your cmd will not work.









So I renamed the folder, files were copied, restarted PC, ran Setup, set polling rate to 31 Hz and it was actually running on 31 Hz.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dobragab*
> 
> Sure, I wasn't that noob this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran the 4-8 khz cmd after unzipping. Btw, zip name should be changed because if you extract it to folder _"hidusbf signed 1kHz-8kHz package"_, path will contain space, so your cmd will not work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I renamed the folder, files were copied, restarted PC, ran Setup, set polling rate to 31 Hz and it was actually running on 31 Hz.


it's not my cmd nor my package. I recheck files personally later (and i will change packages on my site), but on first view .sys files inside archive is _actual_.
But first and main check for you - compare hidusbf.sys from correct folder from archive like DRIVER\AMD64\4khz-8khz\ and %systemroot%\system32\drivers\ and don't forget to reboot if you _change_ hidusbf driver


----------



## omnislash63

Thanks people of overclock.net.

Personally i was already happy with my IMO 1.1 at 200hz on ps/2 port (which feel better than 500hz usb weird), but 1000hz even better


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> P.S. jeshuastarr, i told you - no matter how completely and precisely you write readme - users simply ignore it


Why read the readme if someone else can spoonfeed you everything that you have to do as soon as you hit a wall, right?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> I recheck files personally later


So i did it (again) - all work fine (win8x64+2k/4k).


----------



## dobragab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Why read the readme if someone else can spoonfeed you everything that you have to do as soon as you hit a wall, right?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dobragab*


There's a difference between a joke needing to be explained, and you being the last to catch on and then awkwardly laughing once everyone else has stopped.


----------



## SweetLow

dobragab, trust me, if you can't make things working - you don't read readme nor you read _this topic_ even.


----------



## dobragab

Tbh I haven't tried it since I posted, no time









I follow the topic from its beginning, it isn't the problem. Anyway, I'll retry soon


----------



## Warfield

After several hours over a few days, I managed to get it working. Windows 10 was having issues seeing the certificate as signed even though it was showing signed in the certificate viewer. Huge thank you to *Alya* for troubleshooting/brainstorming on what could be causing the issue. It works great now and well worth the effort, even if it gave me a few gray hairs.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfield*
> 
> After several hours over a few days, I managed to get it working. Windows 10 was having issues seeing the certificate as signed even though it was showing signed in the certificate viewer.


http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#followup


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> Hi. I signed the sweetlow 1000hz driver officially through digicert/microsoft, so it will work on 64 bit operating systems without test mode. Link is below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!rd0iVJBJ!9IJLS9paO-KFON57eXYPY-GIrM-cC2b2WcKMAny2Dz4
> 
> sweetlow should update his webpage as soon as he gets my message.
> http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/hidusbf.html - this link currently has the unsigned version. just giving credit.
> 
> edit: updated link


You have no idea how happy this makes me. You are my favorite person at the moment.

EDIT: Is it possible to do 8000hz with the signed drivers?

EDIT: This worked flawlessly for me on Windows 10 Pro x64 (insider preview build 14316)


----------



## endoby

Hi,

Just signed up for OC.net to say a big thank to jeshuastarr and SweetLow for this, I am able to continue using my Razer Diamondback 3G @ 500hz and play without testmode on ESEA and EAC!

Thank you so much and for any of the other contributors you have no idea what a big difference this has made.

Regards,

Matthew 'endo' Enderby.


----------



## acbcccb

Hello,

I just got my WMO and running it on 500hz on win 10 64bit and i just love it







. Thank you jeshuastarr for helping me out with everything.
Also all the people involved in this project thank you so much!

Regards,
Tejas Sawant


----------



## m0uz

Ok, so I have a couple of black WMO's that I bought used quite a while ago. I never bothered to try them in safe mode with 500 or 1000Hz before the signed driver came along so I thought they were kinda 'meh' when I just plugged it in and used it for a bit. After using this driver and whacking them at 1000Hz, holy hell I can aim with these things. Lower PCS be damned. I don't know if it's just because it's so light because I set my sens in-game to the same as usual, ~40cm/360, and it felt so much faster than normal. Mainly used a KPM at 600 with 1.75 and I'm using the WMO at 400 with 2.6 so it's actually slightly lower but feels so much faster.

Edit: Using Windows 10 64-bit with no issues. Just ticked 'Filter on device', set to 1000, hit Refresh and boom. Done.

Edit 2: Ok, just measured CPI in MouseTester 1.3 and I'm getting 434 for the WMO's. Must be the 450 variant?

Edit 3: Chinese IO1.1 arrived not long ago. Actually feels really good. Scroll wheel is nice and sturdy. WMO's wheels feel horrible compared to this one. Threw it up to 1000Hz and feels great, too.


----------



## crovean

there is no 450 dpi variant. dpi just varies quite a bit. pretty sure they're higher dpi than 400 in like 99% of them.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crovean*
> 
> there is no 450 dpi variant. dpi just varies quite a bit. pretty sure they're higher dpi than 400 in like 99% of them.


I see. So the "450 variants" people speak of is a rumour just like the 6000 vs 9000fps thing?


----------



## Bucake

yeah, just a rumor. no variants. it was just advertised as 400 but i can't recall anyone ever measuring cpi below 420


----------



## JackCY

Stumbled across this in my not closed tabs








Had an old unsigned version saved too but never tried it.

Hallelujah









Changing USB rate should have been a stock feature of UEFI and OS if only MS didn't kick it all away with new OSes. Glad that finally someone made a driver mod.

Yes the IE3.0, WMO 1.1 or what ever are the names for the other MS mouse have 400-450dpi, I still use my first IE3.0 which is like 10y old now, once you learn to take care of the switches no need to replace them anymore really, sure they are a bit softer after all the years but work fine no double clicks.

So conclusion, Win8.1 x64 driver works fine, the manual is a bit rusty but once you start the setup you will figure it out.

Start *setup.exe*
*Mice only* applies changes to mice only keep checked unless you want to OC all ports or other devices or whatever
Click *Install Service* to install the driver
By default the OC is disabled, *select your mouse* in the table
*Enable Filter On Device*, your mouse should now show as filtered Yes in the table
Default rate I found to be 250Hz not 125Hz, *select your desired rate* 31-1000Hz, 500-1000Hz recommended
Click *Restart*, this does not restart your PC it only restarts the driver/service or whatever, in other words applies your selected settings
Done, enjoy
I have my IE3.0 plugged into HP Z24i USB 2.0 HUB which is plugged to USB 2.0 on my Z97 Extreme 4 next to the PS2 port.
Result after installing the moded driver, didn't save data from before so the default is with the OC disabled in the driver, I didn't notice any difference vs driver uninstalled:
MFS = malfunction speed
Mouse pad = Roccat Taito a dirty one/used for a year or more
Just a simple fast swipe to the right with MouseTester v1.4. Mouse Rate Checker shows correct USB speed as well, same as known from WinXP.
Log files:

USBOCtestIE3.0Win8.1x64.zip 8k .zip file


Default 125Hz, MFS 1.00m/s


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






31Hz, MFS 0.25m/s


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






62Hz, MFS 0.50m/s


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






125Hz, MFS 1.00m/s


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






250Hz, MFS 1.50m/s


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






500Hz, MFS 1.50m/s


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






1000Hz, MFS 1.50m/s


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Finally back to my old 1.5m/s on IE3.0 I was used to from WinXP days. 1.0m/s I can do but 1.5m/s is harder for me to hit. Still looking for a new big mouse anyway.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> yeah, just a rumor. no variants. it was just advertised as 400 but i can't recall anyone ever measuring cpi below 420


My IntelliMouse Optical is ~410 CPI, whereas my Wheel Mouse Optical is ~420. The IntelliMouse Explorer 4 measured ~450 the last time I checked (I think).


----------



## wmoftw

My Avira Antivirus is reporting it's found TR/Agent.Elmo.pgli.309 in Setup.exe. false flag?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Too late, you've been compromised.


----------



## Bucake

all your base are belong to us


----------



## Melan

Obligatory


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmoftw*
> 
> My Avira Antivirus is reporting it's found TR/Agent.Elmo.pgli.309 in Setup.exe. false flag?


Obviously...? I use Avira, just add it to the exceptions. Avira detects so many things as malware that aren't, I get 3-4 pings a day saying that my own projects are malicious.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Obviously...? I use Avira, just add it to the exceptions. Avira detects so many things as malware that aren't, I get 3-4 pings a day saying that my own projects are malicious.


Well if something is detecting new files to infect constantly then your projects could be infected







I've seen not just one game company release infected executables because their machine has become infected. Watch out. Or your project includes doing something "dirty" and it gets detected by heuristics.

You can always run it through virustotal that will check a lot of the AV options.


----------



## Junkrat

Oops wrong thread.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Well if something is detecting new files to infect constantly then your projects could be infected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen not just one game company release infected executables because their machine has become infected. Watch out. Or your project includes doing something "dirty" and it gets detected by heuristics.
> 
> You can always run it through virustotal that will check a lot of the AV options.


My projects do a lot of things that heuristics would not like, most specifically using MSDetours/LoadLibrary/WriteProcessMemory and what not.


----------



## JackCY

Oh yeah that is definitely dirty


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmoftw*
> 
> My Avira Antivirus is reporting it's found TR/Agent.Elmo.pgli.309 in Setup.exe. false flag?


common algo:
1. go to the virustotal
2. check there
3. if only your AV get positive result - ask creator of AV why this happens, else - ask creator of software (i.e. me in this case)









https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/0b0c788bdceb0539cb97e0833c79029d3a626f805636cca0ce88e7f3ead26ca7/analysis/


----------



## kevinzone

Hey. Im on windows 7 64bit and this doesnt seem to work for me . I just recieved a wmo and i want to use it at 1000hz. All i have to do is open the program ( tried as admin) , click install. then fliter , then choose my rate and click restart right?. After i've done that, it still doesnt seem to work. Ive tried 2 usb ports now


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinzone*
> 
> Ive tried 2 usb ports now


Read readme about USB 3.0 (xHCI) controller under Win 7.


----------



## JackCY

I have no trouble with USB2.0 and USB 3.0 even with mouse over USB HUB on USB2.0, on all mice can be set to 1000Hz no problem. Win 8.1.

I think the problem you have is an outdated OS :/
Win7 isn't exactly known for good support of USB3.0. There is definitely something about it in the readme as well.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I have no trouble with USB2.0 and USB 3.0 even with mouse over USB HUB on USB2.0, on all mice can be set to 1000Hz no problem. Win 8.1.
> 
> I think the problem you have is an outdated OS :/
> Win7 isn't exactly known for good support of USB3.0. There is definitely something about it in the readme as well.


It's because Windows 7 doesn't have native support for USB3.0 iirc.
Uninstall xHCI drivers on Windows 7 and it should work, if not then you can try disabling xHCI.


----------



## kaspano

Can someone help me here?

I am using a Logitech MX518 on Windows 10 Pro 64 bit and no matter what I do I just can't get it working. I've installed both certificates and when I try and change my polling rate it just doesn't work. It's always 125. I've tried rebooting and I've tried right clicking HIDUSBF and installing that way.

Has anyone got this working on an old Logitech mouse?


----------



## JackCY

If you can record what you are doing then we can maybe figure out what you are doing wrong. I've posted a how to in a post above there is nothing more to it.


----------



## wmoftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> common algo:
> 1. go to the virustotal
> 2. check there
> 3. if only your AV get positive result - ask creator of AV why this happens, else - ask creator of software (i.e. me in this case)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/0b0c788bdceb0539cb97e0833c79029d3a626f805636cca0ce88e7f3ead26ca7/analysis/


thanks, I forgot about virustotal. I just thought it was odd since I've had it installed for a while but only just received the flag now. the virustotal link proves its a false flag.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspano*
> 
> It's always 125


1. are you try to set rate to 62/31 as readme recommend?
2. http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz/250#post_25156418


----------



## Bucake

@kaspano the MX518 _can_ be polled at more than 125hz, just fyi.
it should do fine at 250hz, but 500+hz apparently is not great:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1541751/logitech-g303-daedalus-apex-gaming-mouse/6340#post_25183027

also, funnily enough it's the newer logitech mice that are capped, but most older ones are not.


----------



## Federmaus

Hi there, first of all thanks for the driver, makes my MX518 usefull again.

But im having quite a big issue with it: after a while i get BSOD (dpc_watchdog_violation) when having the driver installed.

I use Win 10 Pro x64 and use the 1000hz driver. It works fine for a few hours, once even a few days, but then it will BSOD and once it left my system unbootable, after manually removing the driver it worked fine again.

Any ideas?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Federmaus*
> 
> Hi there, first of all thanks for the driver, makes my MX518 usefull again.
> 
> But im having quite a big issue with it: after a while i get BSOD (dpc_watchdog_violation) when having the driver installed.
> 
> I use Win 10 Pro x64 and use the 1000hz driver. It works fine for a few hours, once even a few days, but then it will BSOD and once it left my system unbootable, after manually removing the driver it worked fine again.
> 
> Any ideas?


https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2789962
Quote:


> This issue occurs when one or more drivers' DPC routines exceed the DPC Watchdog's time-out period.


Find the driver exceeding the DPC routine's time-out period by monitoring your DPC using a program such as LatencyMon.


----------



## m0uz

Sorry for being dumb but I'm interested to know if the signed driver is actually permanent or if it needs to be renewed after X amount of time?

I jumped in and out of this thread. I probably missed some info regarding this.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Federmaus*
> 
> it left my system unbootable,


What is unbootable mean? Any kind of BSOD during boot process?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> if the signed driver is actually permanent


it is permanent until sign revocate (very rare case)


----------



## JackCY

It works, it's permanent, no need for any special test mode or anything. Plug and play baby.


----------



## Federmaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> What is unbootable mean? Any kind of BSOD during boot process?


Same DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION a few seconds after booting into the OS. Repairing and Safe-Mode where broken also and i had to fire up a live linux distribution to manually swap out the driver again. It then worked fine without any problems again.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Federmaus*
> 
> Same DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION a few seconds after booting into the OS


Looks like any kind of stall hardware. Try to unplug mouse before reboot. And if ok to boot - try to plug it after.


----------



## Federmaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Looks like any kind of stall hardware. Try to unplug mouse before reboot. And if ok to boot - try to plug it after.


Tried that and it didnt help, also doesnt make sense since it only occurs when i install the modded driver. Has to be some other kind of compatibility problem.

I will try checking DPC latency when i get to install it again.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Federmaus*
> 
> doesnt make sense since it only occurs when i install the modded driver


My friend. If you unplug mouse - driver don't load at all







So it's compatibility problem - but not any software compatibility, i suppose.
Quote:


> Tried that and it didnt help


Ok. And what happens if you try hard reboot - full power off and then on?


----------



## Federmaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> My friend. If you unplug mouse - driver don't load at all


But that doesnt explain why it has been resolved when i manually removed the driver. Since i started booting without any USB Hardware multiple times, it only took a few seconds until it BSOD'd while booting. When i removed USBHIDF.sys via Linux the problem was solved instantly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> So it's compatibility problem - but not any software compatibility, i suppose.
> Ok. And what happens if you try hard reboot - full power off and then on?


Same stuff. Didnt effect it at all.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Federmaus*
> 
> Same stuff. Didnt effect it at all.


Ok. So last chance hardware test - boot into linux (but not remove driver). Then simply reboot.
Quote:


> When i removed USBHIDF.sys via Linux the problem was solved instantly.


After above test - take http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/download/devtree.zip
make dump (in command line, better - with elevated(admin) rigths):
DEVTREE.EXE /vv /nl >dump.txt
and send me dump.txt


----------



## JackCY

That's a weird issue indeed. You sure your mouse ain't infected with some badUSB virus or something


----------



## wareya

I have a 100-series chipset motherboard, overclocking doesn't seem to work. Underclocking works. I read the readme. There are no true USB 2.0 ports on the motherboard (as in USB 2.0 headers); I'd have to install an expansion card. Short of that, is there anything I can do?

My USB controller devices are:

ASMedia USB3.1 eXtensible Host Controller; sys32/drivers/asmtxhci.sys
Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller; sys32/drivers/iusb3xhc.sys
Intel(R) USB 3.0 Root Hub; sys32/drivers/iusbhub.sys
USB Root Hub; sys32/drivers/asmthub3.sys


----------



## JackCY

Are you sure those are the default Microsoft drivers for the USB controllers?
I have not tested my ASMedia USB 3.0 as I have them disabled but all other 3.0 and 2.0 have drivers from MS and they all work.

Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller; sys32/drivers/iusb3xhc.sys
Intel(R) USB 3.0 Root Hub; sys32/drivers/iusbhub.sys

These should work if you install MS drivers instead of what seems to be Intel drivers, you have an "i" at the beginning of both of them which seems like an Intel prefix.


----------



## wareya

There are no default microsoft drivers for USB 3.0 on win7. There are only vendor drivers. Microsoft did not ship USB 3.0 of their own until windows 8. In fact, on systems with only USB 3.0 headers, it's impossible to install windows 7 from a USB storage device without slipstreaming vendor drivers into the installation media.


----------



## JackCY

*facepalm* well there is the Win7 situation explained on previous pages and I believe in the driver's readme. You shouldn't be running Win7 anymore really. I'm on 8.1 probably upgrading to 10 soon, doing just one upgrade of other machine now will see how I like it from that a little. Win7 and USB 3.0 is a fail unfortunately.


----------



## wareya

Welp, guess I'll look for a USB 2.0 expansion card then. They should be cheap now, right?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> Welp, guess I'll look for a USB 2.0 expansion card then. They should be cheap now, right?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/160#post_25170498
I upgraded to Botnet 10 now, but when I was on Windows 7 that was what I did and it worked fine.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> when I was on Windows 7 that was what I did and it worked fine.


It can not help wareya.


----------



## JackCY

I find the Win10 more user friendly than Win who's name can't be spoken, Win 7, Win 8.1.
Win 10 to me seems like an evolution of Win 8.1 and the new added GUI features in the metro design more sensible and usable with a start menu that is usable for people that use it, I don't so I don't really care on Win 8.1 that the menu is fullscreen.
On the other hand I liked so far the app search of Win 8.1 better than Win 10, but maybe that's because the Win 10 had documents folder and so on flooded with stuff that poped up among the apps I was searching for.
Win+S and Win+R is how I search and launch apps. Right click on Win 10 start logo gives a graphical menu with the same options or very similar as Win 8.1 in the old graphical style.

Dunno about the botnet stuff and such, there was some store crap compression that was killing the old HDD of that laptop but I think on a modern PC with SSD it shouldn't be an issue.
Still I would like Win without the crappy store and random Win apps eating RAM or Disk resources. Which is why I stay with Win 8.1, #1 no need to upgrade yet, #2 more raw Windows with less new GUI and fancy features, #3 Cortana didn't welcome me to Win 10 and I have not found her yet in any settings page lol I bet she's hiding somewhere from my difficult questions.

If you are on Win7 you should really upgrade either to Win8.1 or Win10 because of better hardware support. DX12 is not yet popular but I think it's only on Win10. On the other hand Vulkan should be on anything anywhere.

Maybe setting the USB compatibility in UEFI and using only USB 2.0 driver on Win 7 will work but you will lose USB 3.0 speeds etc. It's really better to upgrade to a different OS with USB 3.0 support with drivers that allow you to change the speed.


----------



## trhead

Good job







Works on Win 10, didn't work on Win 7 for me. This was the one and only reason I upgraded to Windows 10









EDIT: Now I need to buy a few more IMO's. Best mouse ever along with WMO and 3.0


----------



## crzg

Got a question regarding the WMO. I own one since yesterday and overclocking worked fine. However i noticed that every time my PC goes to standby-mode for a while , when i turn it back on, my WMO is behaving totally crazy. Sensor completely freaks out and moves in all directions, if i re-plug the mouse everything is normal again.

is that a known issue or what am i doing wrong? win 10 x64


----------



## JackCY

Try different settings, different USB port and also original driver. I've never seen that issue.


----------



## crzg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Try different settings, different USB port and also original driver. I've never seen that issue.


tried 1000hz and 500hz and on 3 usb ports its the same.. i also had an issue with my previous mouse (roccat kova 2015) where it wouldnt work at all after standby mode sometimes, i also had to re-plug it when it occured. probably some usb issue or idk


----------



## mantorker

so，i just want to know how long it takes to burst the myth of mlt04. It's a single-chip-usb mouse sensor, and the firmware is pre-burned in the factory.There must be something. I have g303,and other mouse built with pmw3320,a3080,a3090,a9500. Compared to them . WMO and IO1.1 feel more responsive and smooth.


----------



## wareya

it's probably in your head








no but in seriousness idk, I suspect that it's good because of low variance but I have literally no hard data on that


----------



## JackCY

I don't have 120Hz monitor to compare IE3.0 and the newer mice unless they really screw something up and add lag. I think the new mice are bloated in the firmware, code to cycle lights and other BS. But the MLT04 400-450DPI simply is not enough at 1920px, even on 1280px I was looking for 800DPI. I think the newer sensors are fine but the ARM chip with custom firmware to process and send the data and mess it up.

Dunno why you would want to use this driver on Roccat Kova etc. some expensive mouse that probably does 1000Hz native or has it's own software to be set so. If not, who the hell would buy that mouse








This driver is for those older mice that cannot themselves negotiate the USB speed and it needs to be set by the system for them.


----------



## crzg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I don't have 120Hz monitor to compare IE3.0 and the newer mice unless they really screw something up and add lag. I think the new mice are bloated in the firmware, code to cycle lights and other BS. But the MLT04 400-450DPI simply is not enough at 1920px, even on 1280px I was looking for 800DPI. I think the newer sensors are fine but the ARM chip with custom firmware to process and send the data and mess it up.
> 
> Dunno why you would want to use this driver on Roccat Kova etc. some expensive mouse that probably does 1000Hz native or has it's own software to be set so. If not, who the hell would buy that mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This driver is for those older mice that cannot themselves negotiate the USB speed and it needs to be set by the system for them.


noo u misunderstood that with the kova







i just meant that i had a similar issue with the kova, which i ofcourse did not overclock with the sweetlow driver







but it also occured sometimes after my PC was in standby-mode, that the kova was completely dead until i re-plugged it. it was like the driver wouldnt load after standby mode or something.

And the problem with the WMO is that after standby-mode it's not dead like the kova but it's completely freaking out like it had tons of hair on the sensor until i replug it. This is only occuring with the sweetlow driver tho, if i uninstall it, the problem is not there. And it does that every time. But with all other mice apart from these 2 I never had any problem after standby, thats why i brought up the kova.

I'm not an expert when it comes to these things, i'm just confused what could possibly cause this


----------



## JackCY

Try 500Hz, otherwise get a cat and use those mice as food.


----------



## crzg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Try 500Hz, otherwise get a cat and use those mice as food.


haha i could actually do that since i have 2 cats







but both mice perform like a charm and i dont wanna miss them. It's not a real issue cause as i said after re-plugging everythings fine but i'm still curious that nobody else had this issue. I tried on 125hz, 500hz and 1000hz. As long as the sweetlow is installed, my WMO has the problem.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crzg*
> 
> only occuring with the sweetlow driver tho


You can do very simple test - take another mouse and install driver for it


----------



## crzg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> You can do very simple test - take another mouse and install driver for it


I tested it with an IME 3.0 and the problem is not there.. only occuring with the WMO. SO its a problem with my WMO i guess


----------



## victorrw

I can't make this work on W10 64b + intellimouse explorer 3.0.
According to enotus mouse tester it's not changing from 125hz and i've tried every polling rate available. Also, device manager says hidusbf.sys is not digitally signed and i'm pretty sure the latest version (hidusbf-7-8-81-10) is installed. Maybe my intellimouse is fake?

EDIT: Solved the problem: It worked after unchecking the "Process Parent" box and changing polling rates again.


----------



## kackbratze

Wanted to mod my wmo, did everything according to the manual. Now i don't have any USB signal. Nothing is working for me. Neither Keyboard nor mouse. Any1 help please?!


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kackbratze*
> 
> Wanted to mod my wmo, did everything according to the manual. Now i don't have any USB signal. Nothing is working for me. Neither Keyboard nor mouse. Any1 help please?!


That happened to me the first time, too. I just restarted and tried it again and it worked fine.


----------



## kackbratze

Restarted the PC alreadY. Still no signal....


----------



## kackbratze

I can get into BIOS and the mouse is working there....


----------



## m0uz

Maybe try this? It's worth a shot. Try removing the driver for the WMO and replugging the mouse in

http://www.overclock.net/t/1597225/usbdeview-remove-dead-mice-drivers


----------



## kackbratze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Maybe try this? It's worth a shot. Try removing the driver for the WMO and replugging the mouse in
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1597225/usbdeview-remove-dead-mice-drivers


Thanks but cant really do that without any input device









For some reason i cant even figure out how to boot into safemode


----------



## Bucake

you mean none of your usb ports are working?
for safe mode, just hold F8 while your PC is booting


----------



## kackbratze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> you mean none of your usb ports are working?
> for safe mode, just hold F8 while your PC is booting


Yes, Sir. F8 not working..


----------



## JackCY

The driver only loads up with OS so before the OS loads up you should be able to get to UEFI even get to safe mode etc.


----------



## jeshuastarr

Yo sent you my Skype info in a pm.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kackbratze*
> 
> Wanted to mod my wmo, did everything according to the manual. Now i don't have any USB signal. Nothing is working for me. Neither Keyboard nor mouse. Any1 help please?!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz/120#post_24923460


----------



## kackbratze

Finally managed to get into Safe mode, however the USB Ports arent working here either... Guess ill buy a ps2 adapter tmrw and try my luck. Thx


----------



## kackbratze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz/120#post_24923460


Could you maybe ELI5 what to do once i've got a mouse with ps2 running? To make all my USB ports work again? Thank Mr sweetlow


----------



## Gonzalez07

go into device manager and uninstall usb port through there..they will install again with a restart


----------



## kackbratze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzalez07*
> 
> go into device manager and uninstall usb port through there..they will install again with a restart


which do I uninstall? generic usb hub or composite?



i assume the one on the very bottom?


----------



## Gonzalez07

yeah more than likely


----------



## kackbratze

Cheers mate, finally it's all working again. Don't know if I should try to oc my WMO again...


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kackbratze*
> 
> Cheers mate, finally it's all working again. Don't know if I should try to oc my WMO again...


Try, of course, but carefully read answer to Erik05 from post:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/80#post_25077352


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kackbratze*
> 
> Cheers mate, finally it's all working again. Don't know if I should try to oc my WMO again...


http://i.imgur.com/FN9F9Lr.png

(if you haven't done this already, click Install Service - you only have to do this _once_)

check Mice Only
uncheck Process Parent
select the mouse(port) > click Filter on Device > select the desired rate > click Restart

from this point on, if you want to change the rate, just change the rate and click Restart

edit: in case it fails to install when you click "install Service", you can do it manually by right clicking HIDUSBF.INF and then clicking "Install"


----------



## MonarchX

I followed instructions but now NONE of my USB drvices work! There is no mouse, no keyboard and I rebooted OS 50x times already.

Please let me know how to fix this!!!


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I followed instructions but now NONE of my USB drvices work! There is no mouse, no keyboard and I rebooted OS 50x times already.
> 
> Please let me know how to fix this!!!


Plug something into the ps/2 port and uninstall the USBs through device manager.


----------



## MonarchX

Just enabled ASMedia USB ports and reversed changes. Phew...

I mostly wanted this driver for my Xbox 360 GamePad controller to reduce input lag. If I use Mouse Rate Checker with XboxMouse program that makes Xbox 360 controller act as a mouse, then I can test the Hz from my controller. I tested it and its 62Hz maximum... How can I increase it???


----------



## Bucake

i presume it should work the same for a controller, except you'd have to uncheck Mice Only so that the USB device shows up in the list.


----------



## MonarchX

Nope, it does not work for my controller. It simply stops working when Filter is installed and of course Mice Only was un-ticked. None of the possible Hz work - not 1000, not 500, etc., none.


----------



## Bucake

not sure what's happening. i used JoyToKey and downclocked my ps2 controller to 31hz, but it still shows an average of 62hz.
and this is what happens if i move diagonally rather over just one axis: http://i.imgur.com/VBwRHGi.png


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Xbox 360 GamePad controller


How this device visible in Device Manager (device by connection mode i.e. device tree) - screenshot?
and what drivers use each of device node?

P.S. People overclock some MS devices:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz/160#post_24964955
but IDK is it the same.


----------



## Bucake

in my case (PS2 controller), two things are added to DM, under Human Interface Devices:
HID-compliant game controller ("No driver files are required or have been loaded for this device.")
USB Input Device (hidclass.sys, hidsparse.sys, hidusb.sys)
HIDUSBF shows it as "HID-compliant game controller"


----------



## JackCY

Just get a proper gamepad and not some console 62Hz garbage


----------



## MonarchX

Do you know of any 1000Hz GamePads???


----------



## Rice N Beans

I created an account here just to share that I met with Jeshuastarr by coincidence as he was passing through Pittsburgh, and I wanted to say that he is a real saint and gave me hope for the future of PC gaming (Windows-based PC gaming I should say). A real source of knowledge for a young lad and is destined to do great things for you all and us competitive PC game players


----------



## MonarchX

Do you know of any 1000Hz GamePads???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> How this device visible in Device Manager (device by connection mode i.e. device tree) - screenshot?
> and what drivers use each of device node?
> 
> P.S. People overclock some MS devices:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz/160#post_24964955
> but IDK is it the same.


----------



## MonarchX

Double Post...


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Do you know of any 1000Hz GamePads???


No, never interested.

1. screenshot - "device by connection" mode i.e. device tree, see first post of http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz how it look like
2. >and what drivers use each of device node?


----------



## Rice N Beans

A 1000Hz Saturn-style USB gamepad would be sick, I haven't tried it yet since I'm derping around on Ubuntu at the moment

But back in 2008-2010 I was kicking tail thanks to Sweetlow's mouse driver I grabbed off the old razerblueprints website and Anir's WCAFix mouse acceleration fix, chasing players out of COD4 servers and generally getting banned for being too good (using a CRT monitor also)

So in addition to Jeshuastarr and what he's done also special thanks to you Mr. Sweetlow and Anir wherever the heck he is, thank you three


----------



## sotf

This seems to work but another question. Using my intellimouse 3.0 and mouserate checker, my mouse is hardly a stable 1000hz. When moving it fast it bounces between 950-1000 but when making slower movements it is all over the place in the 1-1000 range. Is this normal? I understand the mouse might not send at 1000 if it doesn't need to but it still seems erratic. I found a few threads on other forums discussing this and fixing it by adjusting the priority of certain services. Will an unstable hz affect precision in game? I am SMFC in csgo and mainly awp, since switching some shots I would make are missing but maybe placebo at this point. Thanks.


----------



## Bucake

no worries, that's normal. like you said, it's not going to report more often than it needs to
doesn't need to be "fixed", lol


----------



## Aymanb

I've always heard about IE's have trouble at stable 1000hz. So everybody uses/recommends 500hz.

And yes unstable HZ can be bad for your muscle memory.


----------



## sotf

alright, good. I want to thank those who got this going. I love intellimouse 3.0s. I've been gaming with them for 15 years. It is great for them to viable again without jumping through hoops.


----------



## sotf

ah, a different perspective.


----------



## Aymanb

A change of 50hz is not a big deal at all, but if the gap gets bigger, then it's a problem.

Also it's normal that mouserate shows much slower numbers at slow speeds. Always test with high speed.

Also 125hz is 8ms, 500hz is 2ms and 1000hz is 1ms... So in my opinion even if you choose 500, you won't be missing out of anything, it's completely viable and lots of pro players prefers 500 over 1000.


----------



## Bucake

the MLT04 reports at 1khz just fine though
i guess people think they saw bigger fluctuations in MMR and drew conclusions based on it


----------



## Aymanb

It's been years since I used my IE, but when I did back then it was unstable. Always inbetween 750 and 1000.


----------



## Bucake

that wouldn't have been the mouse's fault


----------



## JackCY

My prehistoric IE3.0 runs 1kHz fine. Just the paint is gone, buttons are dying, again, wheel rubber has disintegrated but hey the red led still works. It's 1280px max though for FPS games, any higher and I start hitting the speed limit.


----------



## Lei Illen

Damn. I have been looking for something like this.
I hate to ask for help but could anyone help me to make this thing to work on my computer.
I tried to install this thing before but all it did was make my computer unable to recognize any usb devices. I managed to get my usb ports to work porperly with system recovery thing but yeah.
Bah. I totally suck with these things.


----------



## SweetLow

>all it did was make my computer unable to recognize any usb devices
Don't use "Parent Processing" (if you don't know this option intended for). And pay some attention for setup messages









>make this thing to work on my computer
It is not right description of your hardware and software config


----------



## JackCY

If only they learned to read and not just randomly click. The setup is almost noob proof simple with a GUI, no crazy console that's hard to understand what it even is for many people.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> If only they learned to read and not just randomly click.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/80#post_25077352

>if any can tell this sequence to me
no success still


----------



## JackCY

I doubt the process parent is selected by default. From what I read and understand it is only to be used when one has some weirdo device that is sort of all-in-one USB device, say 1 USB connection but in the system it shows as: mouse, keyboard, storage, camera, microphone, then one would use the process parent to be able to OC the frequency of all of those devices that are connected via that one USB connection. Right?


----------



## SweetLow

>Right?
Yes. But this is not complete description of process. If you set Parent Processing and then try to set filter on single function (not multifunctional) device - what happen next?


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> when one has some weirdo device that is sort of all-in-one USB device


it's not too weird at all actually since some mice allow bind keystrokes to buttons


----------



## JackCY

Which is a 3rd party software feature I bet not a keyboard device detected by the OS. Even stupid MS IE3.0 can bind macros with the MS driver and it's software.


----------



## Azmath

Hey guys. It seems i need some help. Been missing that old MX518, so I installed The driver yesterday so I can oc it at 1000hz. I hve some weird feeling playing with it. More specificaly, it's not a feeling, it's a problem. When playing csgo, The game randomly acts as i would play on 60 hz for 2-3 seconds. I play at 144hz, but when using this mouse, when doing swipes a little but faster it acts like this. Plugged in mg EC2-A, works like a charm, the problem is solved. Can someone help and say what i should check? It does the same on 500hz and 125 hz.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Which is a 3rd party software feature I bet not a keyboard device detected by the OS. Even stupid MS IE3.0 can bind macros with the MS driver and it's software.


CM storm spawn has a keyboard endpoint. It's kind of necessary if you want keyboard macros to follow the mouse around, without having to install drivers on every computer you use. A lot of companies add features for progamers that don't always play on their own machines, even if it makes no sense for a normal gamer.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Spawn is also an example that things can wrong with a keyboard endpoint for a mouse. Caps Lock caused usage spikes. However, I can't think of another mouse in existence that shared that stupid problem.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> CM storm spawn has a keyboard endpoint. It's kind of necessary if you want keyboard macros to follow the mouse around, without having to install drivers on every computer you use. A lot of companies add features for progamers that don't always play on their own machines, even if it makes no sense for a normal gamer.


AutoHotKey works everywhere with anything. So does FreePie. I really don't see the point of using any of this bloatware that comes with modern mice since it is so limited in what it can actually do. No keyboard thingy necessary on mouse.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> AutoHotKey works everywhere with anything. So does FreePie. I really don't see the point of using any of this bloatware that comes with modern mice since it is so limited in what it can actually do. No keyboard thingy necessary on mouse.


You don't see the advantage of not having to install software on every PC?

In principle, a mouse with a keyboard endpoint can simulate any combination of mouse/keyboard input possible. Yes, autohotkey can do other stuff besides pure keyboard/mouse input, but that's kind of pointless if you aren't allowed to install software(e.g. tournament supplied computer).


----------



## JackCY

No need to install anything. AHK runs from exe file, plug and play, plug in USB drive, run, enjoy. Plus if you're a pro gamer on a competition PC I bet you don't even need, are not allowed to use or want any of the programmable stuff whether it is in software or hardcoded in mouse firmware.
If you personally own 20 PCs and play each game on one, well there are better ways to play 20 games such as on 1 PC, other than that a simple file sharing can distribute that exe file to all 20 PCs easily instantly too.


----------



## sotf

I was using my ms 3.0 @ 1hz fine for the last week. Suddenly in game, the mouse stopped working. Now it will only work on one or two other USB ports, non of which are usb 3.0. It does nothing on a usb 3.0 port. Any ideas? Never had this happen before.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotf*
> 
> Any ideas?


It's obvious - take another mouse and test nonworking port.


----------



## sotf

Works with other devices. I plugged the mouse back in and it is now working at 1000hz again on that port. When it first stopped working in game, I plugged other devices into that port and they worked. The mouse did not work on that port but functioned on other ports. I play csgo competitively and can't risk this happening at random. Seemed fine for the previous week. Maybe mouse is going..


----------



## ralloff

Does running at a higher polling rate affect the high click latency in a 125hz WMO? Sorry if this has already been answered a bunch.

Thanks!


----------



## bruzanHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralloff*
> 
> Does running at a higher polling rate affect the high click latency in a 125hz WMO? Sorry if this has already been answered a bunch.
> 
> Thanks!


Not really


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Just snatched up a 3.0 so I shall see how this legend feels in the hand in about an hour or so & running the drivers. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## wareya

WMO button latency over the KPM is between 8ms to 16ms when the WMO is running at 125hz and the KPM is running at 1000hz

when both are at 1000hz the latency difference is always 8ms or 9ms instead

edit: KPM FW1.11


----------



## Bucake

dunno about later revisions but the "original" 3.0 had super nice coating imo
hard to find one that's in top shape, though


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> WMO button latency over the KPM is between 8ms to 16ms when the WMO is running at 125hz and the KPM is running at 1000hz
> 
> when both are at 1000hz the latency difference is always 8ms or 9ms instead


And it's very simple math. 125Hz=8ms, 1000Hz=1ms. so max difference of latency is 7ms and average - 3.5ms


----------



## wareya

Yep was just responding to someone from the previous page who got a silly answer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralloff*
> 
> Does running at a higher polling rate affect the high click latency in a 125hz WMO? Sorry if this has already been answered a bunch.
> Thanks!


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> Yep was just responding to someone from the previous page who got a silly answer


I understand. Your answer is from practice, my - from theory.


----------



## ralloff

Thanks for the answers!


----------



## Trippy

I sen't this to my buddy since he is still using the WMO and he is having trouble understanding the install instruction's. Can anyone write some for me/him?


----------



## JackCY

Read the readme? I don't know, for me it was fairly simple, considering it's not intended for everyday joe I think the UI is fine and offers what advanced users need. Of course an everyday joe may be confused or mess stuff up. Try searching my posts I think I've posted some pictures and text on what is what, what to select and what not to.


----------



## WMOfan4life

So I'm having some trouble getting the driver to work and would really appreciate some help. I'm an fps player thats trying to return to using my WMO over this Zowie FK2 i've been using the past year. I'm on Windows 7, 64 bit, SP1. All ports on my pc are usb 3.0, and I have a usb hub I can use if need be that are all 2.0 ports. I've been trying to use the new driver both when my mouse is connected to the usb 3.0 as well as the usb 2.0, and while I can underclock the polling rate, I can't overclock it. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated, love this mouse and this thread got me so hyped but I haven't been able to figure out the issue on my own







.

Thank you


----------



## wareya

do you have a skylake processor


----------



## WMOfan4life

i7 6700k


----------



## WMOfan4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> do you have a skylake processor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> do you have a skylake processor


Yes, i7 6700k


----------



## Trippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Read the readme? I don't know, for me it was fairly simple, considering it's not intended for everyday joe I think the UI is fine and offers what advanced users need. Of course an everyday joe may be confused or mess stuff up. Try searching my posts I think I've posted some pictures and text on what is what, what to select and what not to.


I'm pretty sure I could figure it out but I haven't downloaded it and don't really want to install it on my PC. I don't know what it is about the instructions but he said he couldn't understand what it was telling him to do.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trippy*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I could figure it out but I haven't downloaded it and don't really want to install it on my PC. I don't know what it is about the instructions but he said he couldn't understand what it was telling him to do.


Posted this a few pages ago or in the other thread.


----------



## Trippy

Thank you.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Posted this a few pages ago or in the other thread.


Looks more like the older unsigned version.
The new you read the readme, run setup, install, change the rate for your device, click restart that's it.
Quote:


> 3. Install my driver HIDUSBF.SYS. For this purpose *execute SETUP.EXE* (there
> should also be .INF and .SYS files). *Click Install Service.*
> 
> In case of HIDUSBF service wasn't installed through
> SETUP.EXE (button "Install Service") you may try to do this by OS
> standard possibility:
> mouse right button click on HIDUSBF.INF -> Install
> 
> If you wand to overclock mouse from Composite USB device
> - use checkbox "Process Parent". Note, there is overclocked
> all functional devices from composite device, not the mouse only.
> 
> Then *choose the line with your mouse and put a checkmark Filter On Device.*
> *Check that in the row Filter it says Yes. After that choose desired refresh
> rate. After that click Restart. Check if the refresh rate has really
> changed (for example with the program Mouse Rate Checker).*
> 
> Note - under x64 version of Windows Vista and higher you must
> make HIDUSBF.SYS loadable before restarting device or overclocked device
> will stop working! In this case read carefully the section 3.3 or
> uninstall driver by disable Mice Only checkbox to view all devices
> + Restart button in SETUP.EXE.
> 
> If your rate did not change, then you should either restart, plug out
> and plug in mouse cable or stop your mouse and restart it in
> Device Manager.
> 
> If the rate does not increase more than 125Hz, then you should
> try DECREASE it to 31Hz or 62Hz.
> If the rate does decrease, then the driver functions properly, however
> or you mouse is not overclockable; or USBPORT.SYS/USBXHCI.SYS was altered
> or simply too new and so unknown to the program.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Looks more like the older unsigned version.
> The new you read the readme, run setup, install, change the rate for your device, click restart that's it.


This was the signed version but it wouldn't install if you didn't have the certs installed (if I remember correctly, SweetLow will know more than I will) because it wasn't SmartScreen filter approved apparently.


----------



## wareya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WMOfan4life*
> 
> i7 6700k


Windows 7 on Skylake doesn't use microsoft usb drivers, unfortunately that's a precondition for this driver to work properly. I have the same problem.
You could theoretically make it happen, there might be a usb 2.0 PCI expansion card out there that runs on MS plug-and-play drivers, but I haven't tried anything like that. I just switched to a different mouse.


----------



## crovean

it works fine on windows 10 if you don't mind upgrading your OS


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> This was the signed version but it wouldn't install if you didn't have the certs installed (if I remember correctly, SweetLow will know more than I will) because it wasn't SmartScreen filter approved apparently.


Dunno where you got that version it's no in OP, I just checked. No certs needed for me.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Dunno where you got that version it's no in OP, I just checked. No certs needed for me.


The video is relatively old if you look at the upload date, dates as far back as April.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> This was the signed version but it wouldn't install if you didn't have the certs installed (if I remember correctly, SweetLow will know more than I will) because it wasn't SmartScreen filter approved apparently.


No. Now we have working sign directly in driver (HIDUSBF.SYS) file - so nothing to do with certificates. So literally as JackCY cite - Install service(only once at any windows instance), choose mouse and it rate, and Restart to apply (and run setup.exe with with admin rights).


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WMOfan4life*
> 
> I'm on Windows 7, 64 bit, SP1. i7 6700k. I can underclock the polling rate, I can't overclock it.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz/20#post_24849961
May be i try some time later.
But if anybody can point me location of this code - i can adapt my driver in five minutes


----------



## DouGreen

does anyone here know where I can find the security certificate so I can oc my mouse? Been trying all day and the overrider doesn't want to sign the file for some reason. :/


----------



## Melan

It's already been officially signed. You don't need overrider or test mode.


----------



## DouGreen

Aw yeah I saw that. I downloaded the certificate files and installed them but the sweetlow certificate isn't showing up in the console and I am still getting the certificate notification when I try installing the driver.


----------



## DouGreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> It's already been officially signed. You don't need overrider or test mode.


can you give me a link to the signed file so I can get this done and go to bed?

EDIT: OMG I am soo sorry for spammin the topic. I was supposed to ask if you could tell me what I am doing wrong here. No matter where the certificate is at, I cannot seem to install the driver without windows telling me it's unsigned


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DouGreen*
> 
> can you give me a link to the signed file so I can get this done and go to bed?
> 
> EDIT: OMG I am soo sorry for spammin the topic. I was supposed to ask if you could tell me what I am doing wrong here. No matter where the certificate is at, I cannot seem to install the driver without windows telling me it's unsigned


1.

hidusbf.zip 360k .zip file

2. if you have any notification when install inf file (button Install in Setup or manual) - IGNORE it and confirm action. Driver file (HIDUSBF.SYS) signed by embedded sign.


----------



## DouGreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> 1.
> 
> hidusbf.zip 360k .zip file
> 
> 2. if you have any notification when install inf file (button Install in Setup or manual) - IGNORE it and confirm action. Driver file (HIDUSBF.SYS) signed by embedded sign.


Okay, so I got it to work... slightly. However, I can't seem to overclock it past 250hz. Is this a mouse issue or usb issue? The mouse seems to be switching from 250hz to 125hz in mouserate and it is weirding me out.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DouGreen*
> 
> Okay, so I got it to work... slightly. However, I can't seem to overclock it past 250hz. Is this a mouse issue or usb issue? The mouse seems to be switching from 250hz to 125hz in mouserate and it is weirding me out.


What mouse is it that you're trying to do things with? It could be firmware level cap.


----------



## DouGreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> What mouse is it that you're trying to do things with? It could be firmware level cap.


WMO 1.1 not A and I don't think it's a 1.0. Now it's not even going up to 250hz but I can underclock it


----------



## DouGreen

Okay I was wondering if someone could help me out with this, my mouse will not go over 250hz for some unknown reason and it has been driving me insane. It is plugged into a usb 2.0 port and I have intel ehci disabled and I even switched the driver to Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller.








Can anyone tell me what is going on here? It seems like it may be a mouse problem but I'm not entirely sure. What do you guys think? BTW, this is the version that sweetlow provided for me on the last page so if the file is supposed to be signed, then ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I ain't got a damn clue what's going on. I have been trying to get this to work since I brought this mouse home from the thrift store yesterday.

ALSO! My mouse is malfunctioning when I try to flick with it. Is that a problem that should be solved by OCing or is it a broken mouse? If it's broken, then I can replace it no big deal, but if this is all a software/hardware problem with my pc, Ima goin be bummed.

EDIT: Here are some USB Tree Viewer descriptions:

Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller:
Quote:


> ===================== USB Host Controller =======================
> 
> +++++++++++++++++ Device Information ++++++++++++++++++
> Device Description : Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
> Device Path : \\.\pci#ven_8086&dev_8c26&subsys_8c261849&rev_05#3&11583659&0&e8#{3abf6f2d-71c4-462a-8a92-1e6861e6af27}
> Device ID : PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C26&SUBSYS_8C261849&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8
> Vendor : Intel
> Driver KeyName : {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0000 (GUID_DEVCLASS_USB)
> Driver : C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys (Version: 6.1.7601.18328 Date: 2013-11-26)
> Driver Inf : C:\Windows\inf\usbport.inf
> Legacy BusType : PCIBus
> Class : USB
> Class GUID : {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000} (GUID_DEVCLASS_USB)
> Interface GUID : {3abf6f2d-71c4-462a-8a92-1e6861e6af27} (GUID_DEVINTERFACE_USB_HOST_CONTROLLER)
> Service : usbehci
> Enumerator : PCI
> Location Info : PCI bus 0, device 29, function 0
> Manufacturer Info : (Standard USB Host Controller)
> Capabilities : 0x00 (-)
> Status : 0x0180200A (DN_DRIVER_LOADED, DN_STARTED, DN_DISABLEABLE, DN_NT_ENUMERATOR, DN_NT_DRIVER)
> Problem Code : 0
> Address : 1900544
> Power State : D0 (supported: D0, D3, wake from D3)
> Child Device 1 : USB Root Hub
> Device ID : USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&BD21813&0
> Class : USB
> 
> USB Hostcontroller Info0
> 
> PciVendorId : 0x8086 (Intel)
> PciDeviceId : 0x8C26
> PciRevision : 0x05
> NumberOfRootPorts : 0x02 (2 Ports)
> ControllerFlavor : 0x3E8 (1000 = EHCI_Generic)
> HcFeatureFlags : 0x02
> Port Power Switching : no
> Selective Suspend : yes
> Legacy BIOS : no
> 
> Roothub Symbolic Link : USB#ROOT_HUB20#4&bd21813&0#{f18a0e88-c30c-11d0-8815-00a0c906bed8}
> 
> USB Hostcontroller BusStatistics
> 
> DeviceCount : 0x05 (5)
> CurrentSystemTime : 0x01D1FD62F40E580C (2016-08-23 13:22:41)
> CurrentUsbFrame : 0x25BAAF (2472623)
> BulkBytes : 0x00 (0)
> IsoBytes : 0x00 (0)
> InterruptBytes : 0x8D376 (578422)
> ControlDataBytes : 0x455B (17755)
> PciInterruptCount : 0x1B887 (112775)
> HardResetCount : 0x00 (0)
> WorkerSignalCount : 0x00 (0)
> CommonBufferBytes : 0x36000 (221184)
> WorkerIdleTimeMs : 0x00 (0)
> RootHubEnabled : 0x01 (yes)
> RootHubDevicePowerState : 0x00 (D0)
> Unused : 0x00 (0)
> NameIndex : 0x00 (0)
> 
> USB Hostcontroller Driver Version Params
> 
> DriverTrackingCode : 0x03
> USBDI_Version : 0x600
> USBUSER_Version : 0x04
> CheckedPortDriver : 0x00
> CheckedMiniportDriver : 0x00
> USB_Version : 0x00
> 
> USB Hostcontroller Bandwidth Info
> 
> DeviceCount : 0x00000005 (5)
> TotalBusBandwidth : 0x0006D600 (448000 bits/ms = 56 MB/s)
> Total32secBandwidth : 0x00DAC000 (14336000 bits/32ms = 56 MB/s)
> AllocedBulkAndControl : 0x002BC000 (2867200 bits/32ms = 11.2 MB/s = 20%)
> AllocedIso : 0x00000000 (0 bits/32ms)
> AllocedInterrupt_1ms : 0x0000B000 (45056 bits/32ms = 176 KB/s)
> AllocedInterrupt_2ms : 0x00000000 (0 bits/32ms)
> AllocedInterrupt_4ms : 0x00000000 (0 bits/32ms)
> AllocedInterrupt_8ms : 0x00009600 (38400 bits/32ms = 150 KB/s)
> AllocedInterrupt_16ms : 0x00000000 (0 bits/32ms)
> AllocedInterrupt_32ms : 0x00004300 (17152 bits/32ms = 67 KB/s)
> 
> USB Hostcontroller Power States Info
> 
> SystemState : S0 S1 S2 S3 S4 S5
> HcDevicePowerState : D0 -- -- D3 D3 --
> HcDeviceWake : D3 D3 D3 D3 D3 D3
> HcSystemWake : S4 S4 S4 S4 S4 S4
> RhDevicePowerState : D0 D3 D3 D2 D2 --
> RhDeviceWake : D2 D2 D2 D2 D2 D2
> RhSystemWake : S4 S4 S4 S4 S4 S4
> LastSystemSleepState : -- -- -- -- -- --
> CanWakeup : no no no yes yes no
> IsPowered : no no no yes yes no


USB Root Hub:
Quote:


> ========================= USB Root Hub =========================
> 
> +++++++++++++++++ Device Information ++++++++++++++++++
> Device Description : USB Root Hub
> Device Path : \\.\USB#ROOT_HUB20#4&bd21813&0#{f18a0e88-c30c-11d0-8815-00a0c906bed8}
> Device ID : USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&BD21813&0
> Driver KeyName : {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0003 (GUID_DEVCLASS_USB)
> Driver : C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (Version: 6.1.7601.18328 Date: 2013-11-26)
> Driver Inf : C:\Windows\inf\usbport.inf
> Legacy BusType : PNPBus
> Class : USB
> Class GUID : {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000} (GUID_DEVCLASS_USB)
> Interface GUID : {f18a0e88-c30c-11d0-8815-00a0c906bed8} (GUID_DEVINTERFACE_USB_HUB)
> Service : usbhub
> Enumerator : USB
> Location Info : -
> Manufacturer Info : (Standard USB Host Controller)
> Capabilities : 0x80 (SurpriseRemovalOK)
> Status : 0x0180200A (DN_DRIVER_LOADED, DN_STARTED, DN_DISABLEABLE, DN_NT_ENUMERATOR, DN_NT_DRIVER)
> Problem Code : 0
> Address : 0
> Power State : D0 (supported: D0, D2, D3, wake from D0, wake from D2)
> Child Device 1 : Generic USB Hub
> Device ID : USB\VID_8087&PID_8000\5&14D6FF77&0&1
> Class : USB
> 
> USB Hub Descriptor
> 
> bDescriptorLength : 0x09 (9 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x29 (Hub Descriptor)
> bNumberOfPorts : 0x02 (2 Ports)
> wHubCharacteristics : 0x0000
> Power switching : Ganged
> Compound device : No
> Over-current protection : Global
> TT Think Time : At most 8 FS bit times
> Port Indicators : Not supported
> bPowerOnToPowerGood : 0x02 (4 ms)
> bHubControlCurrent : 0x00 (0 mA)
> DeviceRemovable : 0x00
> Bit 0 : 0 (reserved, any value)
> Bit 1 : 0 (Device at Port 1 is removable)
> Bit 2 : 0 (Device at Port 2 is removable)
> Bit 3 : 0 (unused, must be 0)
> Bit 4 : 0 (unused, must be 0)
> Bit 5 : 0 (unused, must be 0)
> Bit 6 : 0 (unused, must be 0)
> Bit 7 : 0 (unused, must be 0)
> PowerControlMask : 0xFF
> HubIsBusPowered : 0x00 (Self Powered)
> 
> USB Hub Capabilities
> 
> HighSpeedCapable : Yes
> HighSpeed : Yes
> MultiTtCapable : No
> HubIsMultiTt : No
> ArmedWakeOnConnect : No
> IsBusPowered : No
> IsRoot : Yes


[Port1] : Generic USB 2.0 Hub
Quote:


> =========================== USB Port1 ===========================
> 
> Connection Status : 0x01 (Device is connected)
> Port Chain : 1-1
> 
> ========================== USB Hub =========================
> 
> USB Hub Descriptor
> 
> bDescriptorLength : 0x09 (9 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x29 (Hub Descriptor)
> bNumberOfPorts : 0x06 (6 Ports)
> wHubCharacteristics : 0x0009
> Power switching : Individual
> Compound device : No
> Over-current protection : Individual
> TT Think Time : At most 8 FS bit times
> Port Indicators : Not supported
> bPowerOnToPowerGood : 0x00 (0 ms)
> bHubControlCurrent : 0x00 (0 mA)
> DeviceRemovable : 0x00
> Bit 0 : 0 (reserved, any value)
> Bit 1 : 0 (Device at Port 1 is removable)
> Bit 2 : 0 (Device at Port 2 is removable)
> Bit 3 : 0 (Device at Port 3 is removable)
> Bit 4 : 0 (Device at Port 4 is removable)
> Bit 5 : 0 (Device at Port 5 is removable)
> Bit 6 : 0 (Device at Port 6 is removable)
> Bit 7 : 0 (unused, must be 0)
> PowerControlMask : 0xFF
> HubIsBusPowered : 0x00 (Self Powered)
> 
> USB Hub Capabilities
> 
> HighSpeedCapable : Yes
> HighSpeed : Yes
> MultiTtCapable : No
> HubIsMultiTt : No
> ArmedWakeOnConnect : No
> IsBusPowered : No
> IsRoot : No
> 
> +++++++++++++++++ Device Information ++++++++++++++++++
> Device Description : Generic USB Hub
> Device Path : \\.\usb#vid_8087&pid_8000#5&14d6ff77&0&1#{f18a0e88-c30c-11d0-8815-00a0c906bed8}
> Device ID : USB\VID_8087&PID_8000\5&14D6FF77&0&1
> Driver KeyName : {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0004 (GUID_DEVCLASS_USB)
> Driver : C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (Version: 6.1.7601.18328 Date: 2013-11-26)
> Driver Inf : C:\Windows\inf\usb.inf
> Legacy BusType : PNPBus
> Class : USB
> Class GUID : {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000} (GUID_DEVCLASS_USB)
> Interface GUID : {f18a0e88-c30c-11d0-8815-00a0c906bed8} (GUID_DEVINTERFACE_USB_HUB)
> Service : usbhub
> Enumerator : USB
> Location Info : Port_#0001.Hub_#0002
> Location IDs : PCIROOT(0)#PCI(1D00)#USBROOT(0)#USB(1)
> Container ID : {00000000-0000-0000-ffff-ffffffffffff}
> Manufacturer Info : (Generic USB Hub)
> Capabilities : 0x80 (SurpriseRemovalOK)
> Status : 0x0180200A (DN_DRIVER_LOADED, DN_STARTED, DN_DISABLEABLE, DN_NT_ENUMERATOR, DN_NT_DRIVER)
> Problem Code : 0
> Address : 1
> Power State : D0 (supported: D0, D1, D2, D3, wake from D0, wake from D1, wake from D2)
> Child Device 1 : Logitech Gaming USB Mouse G90/G100/G100s
> Device ID : USB\VID_046D&PID_C247\6&33160E0B&0&2
> Class : HIDClass
> Child Device 2 : Logitech USB Camera (HD Webcam C270)
> Device ID : USB\VID_046D&PID_0825\9BC2B450
> Class : USB
> Child Device 3 : Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical
> Device ID : USB\VID_045E&PID_0040\6&33160E0B&0&3
> Class : HIDClass
> 
> Connection Information
> 
> Connection Index : 0x01 (1)
> Connection Status : 0x01 (DeviceConnected)
> Current Config Value : 0x01
> Device Address : 0x01 (1)
> Is Hub : 0x01 (yes)
> Number Of Open Pipes : 0x01 (1)
> Device Bus Speed : 0x02 (High-Speed)
> Pipe0ScheduleOffset : 0x00 (0)
> 
> Device Descriptor
> 
> bLength : 0x12 (18 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x01 (Device Descriptor)
> bcdUSB : 0x200 (USB Version 2.00)
> bDeviceClass : 0x09 (Hub)
> bDeviceSubClass : 0x00
> bDeviceProtocol : 0x01 (Hi-speed hub with single TT)
> bMaxPacketSize0 : 0x40 (64 bytes)
> idVendor : 0x8087
> idProduct : 0x8000
> bcdDevice : 0x0005
> iManufacturer : 0x00 (No String Descriptor)
> iProduct : 0x00 (No String Descriptor)
> iSerialNumber : 0x00 (No String Descriptor)
> bNumConfigurations : 0x01
> 
> Configuration Descriptor
> 
> bLength : 0x09 (9 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x02 (Configuration Descriptor)
> wTotalLength : 0x0019 (25 bytes)
> bNumInterfaces : 0x01
> bConfigurationValue : 0x01
> iConfiguration : 0x00 (No String Descriptor)
> bmAttributes : 0xE0
> D7: Reserved, set 1 : 0x01
> D6: Self Powered : 0x01 (yes)
> D5: Remote Wakeup : 0x01 (yes)
> D4..0: Reserved, set 0 : 0x00
> MaxPower : 0x00 (0 mA)
> 
> Interface Descriptor
> 
> bLength : 0x09 (9 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x04 (Interface Descriptor)
> bInterfaceNumber : 0x00
> bAlternateSetting : 0x00
> bNumEndpoints : 0x01 (1 Endpoint)
> bInterfaceClass : 0x09 (Hub)
> bInterfaceSubClass : 0x00
> bInterfaceProtocol : 0x00
> iInterface : 0x00 (No String Descriptor)
> 
> Endpoint Descriptor
> 
> bLength : 0x07 (7 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x05 (Endpoint Descriptor)
> bEndpointAddress : 0x81 (Direction=IN EndpointID=1)
> bmAttributes : 0x03 (TransferType=Interrupt)
> wMaxPacketSize : 0x0001
> Bits 15..13 : 0x00 (reserved, must be zero)
> Bits 12..11 : 0x00 (0 additional transactions per microframe -> allows 1..1024 bytes per packet)
> Bits 10..0 : 0x01 (1 byte per packet)
> bInterval : 0x0C (12 ms)
> 
> Other Speed Configuration Descriptor
> 
> bLength : 0x09 (9 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x07 (Other_speed_configuration Descriptor)
> wTotalLength : 0x0019 (25 bytes)
> bNumInterfaces : 0x01
> bConfigurationValue : 0x01
> iConfiguration : 0x00 (No String Descriptor)
> bmAttributes : 0xE0
> D7: Reserved, set 1 : 0x01
> D6: Self Powered : 0x01 (yes)
> D5: Remote Wakeup : 0x01 (yes)
> D4..0: Reserved, set 0 : 0x00
> MaxPower : 0x00 (0 mA)
> 
> Interface Descriptor
> 
> bLength : 0x09 (9 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x04 (Interface Descriptor)
> bInterfaceNumber : 0x00
> bAlternateSetting : 0x00
> bNumEndpoints : 0x01 (1 Endpoint)
> bInterfaceClass : 0x09 (Hub)
> bInterfaceSubClass : 0x00
> bInterfaceProtocol : 0x00
> iInterface : 0x00 (No String Descriptor)
> 
> Endpoint Descriptor
> 
> bLength : 0x07 (7 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x05 (Endpoint Descriptor)
> bEndpointAddress : 0x81 (Direction=IN EndpointID=1)
> bmAttributes : 0x03 (TransferType=Interrupt)
> wMaxPacketSize : 0x0001
> Bits 15..13 : 0x00 (reserved, must be zero)
> Bits 12..11 : 0x00 (0 additional transactions per microframe -> allows 1..1024 bytes per packet)
> Bits 10..0 : 0x01 (1 byte per packet)
> bInterval : 0xFF (255 ms)


Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical - Mouse
Quote:


> =========================== USB Port3 ===========================
> 
> Connection Status : 0x01 (Device is connected)
> Port Chain : 1-1-3
> 
> ======================== USB Device ========================
> 
> +++++++++++++++++ Device Information ++++++++++++++++++
> Device Description : Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical
> Device Path : \\?\usb#vid_045e&pid_0040#6&33160e0b&0&3#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}
> Device ID : USB\VID_045E&PID_0040\6&33160E0B&0&3
> Driver KeyName : {745a17a0-74d3-11d0-b6fe-00a0c90f57da}\0192 (GUID_DEVCLASS_HIDCLASS)
> Driver : C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys (Version: 6.1.7601.17514 Date: 2010-11-20)
> Driver Inf : C:\Windows\inf\input.inf
> Legacy BusType : PNPBus
> Class : HIDClass
> Class GUID : {745a17a0-74d3-11d0-b6fe-00a0c90f57da} (GUID_DEVCLASS_HIDCLASS)
> Interface GUID : {a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed} (GUID_DEVINTERFACE_USB_DEVICE)
> Service : HidUsb
> Enumerator : USB
> Location Info : Port_#0003.Hub_#0003
> Location IDs : PCIROOT(0)#PCI(1D00)#USBROOT(0)#USB(1)#USB(3)
> Container ID : {e78f4f7f-6944-11e6-a4da-600292b43a82}
> Manufacturer Info : Microsoft
> Capabilities : 0x84 (Removable, SurpriseRemovalOK)
> Status : 0x0180600A (DN_DRIVER_LOADED, DN_STARTED, DN_DISABLEABLE, DN_REMOVABLE, DN_NT_ENUMERATOR, DN_NT_DRIVER)
> Problem Code : 0
> Power State : D0 (supported: D0, D1, D2, D3, wake from D0, wake from D1, wake from D2)
> Child Device 1 : Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical
> Device ID : HID\VID_045E&PID_0040\7&2F88133D&5&0000
> Class : Mouse
> 
> Connection Information
> 
> Connection Index : 0x03 (3)
> Connection Status : 0x01 (DeviceConnected)
> Current Config Value : 0x01
> Device Address : 0x05 (5)
> Is Hub : 0x00 (no)
> Number Of Open Pipes : 0x01 (1)
> Device Bus Speed : 0x00 (Low-Speed)
> Pipe0ScheduleOffset : 0x00 (0)
> 
> Device Descriptor
> 
> bLength : 0x12 (18 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x01 (Device Descriptor)
> bcdUSB : 0x110 (USB Version 1.10)
> bDeviceClass : 0x00 (defined by the interface descriptors)
> bDeviceSubClass : 0x00
> bDeviceProtocol : 0x00
> bMaxPacketSize0 : 0x08 (8 bytes)
> idVendor : 0x045E (Microsoft Corporation)
> idProduct : 0x0040
> bcdDevice : 0x0121
> iManufacturer : 0x01 (String Descriptor 1)
> Language 0x0409 : "Microsoft"
> Language 0x0809 : "Microsoft"
> Language 0x0C09 : "Microsoft"
> Language 0x1009 : "Microsoft"
> Language 0x1409 : "Microsoft"
> Language 0x1809 : "Microsoft"
> Language 0x1C09 : "Microsoft"
> Language 0x2009 : "Microsoft"
> Language 0x2409 : "Microsoft"
> Language 0x2809 : "Microsoft"
> Language 0x2C09 : "Microsoft"
> iProduct : 0x02 (String Descriptor 2)
> Language 0x0409 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> Language 0x0809 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> Language 0x0C09 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> Language 0x1009 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> Language 0x1409 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> Language 0x1809 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> Language 0x1C09 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> Language 0x2009 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> Language 0x2409 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> Language 0x2809 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> Language 0x2C09 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> iSerialNumber : 0x00 (No String Descriptor)
> bNumConfigurations : 0x01
> 
> String Descriptors
> 
> String Descriptor 0
> 
> bLength : 0x18 (24 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language ID[ 0] : 0x0409 (English - United States)
> Language ID[ 1] : 0x0809 (English - United Kingdom)
> Language ID[ 2] : 0x0C09 (English - Australia)
> Language ID[ 3] : 0x1009 (English - Canada)
> Language ID[ 4] : 0x1409 (English - New Zealand)
> Language ID[ 5] : 0x1809 (English - Ireland)
> Language ID[ 6] : 0x1C09 (English - South Africa)
> Language ID[ 7] : 0x2009 (English - Jamaica)
> Language ID[ 8] : 0x2409 (English - Caribbean)
> Language ID[ 9] : 0x2809 (English - Belize)
> Language ID[10] : 0x2C09 (English - Trinidad)
> 
> String Descriptor 1
> 
> bLength : 0x14 (20 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x0409 : "Microsoft"
> bLength : 0x14 (20 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x0809 : "Microsoft"
> bLength : 0x14 (20 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x0C09 : "Microsoft"
> bLength : 0x14 (20 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x1009 : "Microsoft"
> bLength : 0x14 (20 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x1409 : "Microsoft"
> bLength : 0x14 (20 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x1809 : "Microsoft"
> bLength : 0x14 (20 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x1C09 : "Microsoft"
> bLength : 0x14 (20 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x2009 : "Microsoft"
> bLength : 0x14 (20 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x2409 : "Microsoft"
> bLength : 0x14 (20 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x2809 : "Microsoft"
> bLength : 0x14 (20 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x2C09 : "Microsoft"
> 
> String Descriptor 2
> 
> bLength : 0x3E (62 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x0409 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> bLength : 0x3E (62 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x0809 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> bLength : 0x3E (62 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x0C09 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> bLength : 0x3E (62 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x1009 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> bLength : 0x3E (62 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x1409 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> bLength : 0x3E (62 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x1809 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> bLength : 0x3E (62 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x1C09 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> bLength : 0x3E (62 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x2009 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> bLength : 0x3E (62 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x2409 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> bLength : 0x3E (62 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x2809 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> bLength : 0x3E (62 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x2C09 : "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®"
> 
> String Descriptor 3
> 
> bLength : 0xB6 (182 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x0409 : "Wheel Mouse Optical® (Calico 01.21)© 1999,2000 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved."
> bLength : 0xB6 (182 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x0809 : "Wheel Mouse Optical® (Calico 01.21)© 1999,2000 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved."
> bLength : 0xB6 (182 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x0C09 : "Wheel Mouse Optical® (Calico 01.21)© 1999,2000 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved."
> bLength : 0xB6 (182 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x1009 : "Wheel Mouse Optical® (Calico 01.21)© 1999,2000 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved."
> bLength : 0xB6 (182 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x1409 : "Wheel Mouse Optical® (Calico 01.21)© 1999,2000 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved."
> bLength : 0xB6 (182 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x1809 : "Wheel Mouse Optical® (Calico 01.21)© 1999,2000 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved."
> bLength : 0xB6 (182 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x1C09 : "Wheel Mouse Optical® (Calico 01.21)© 1999,2000 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved."
> bLength : 0xB6 (182 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x2009 : "Wheel Mouse Optical® (Calico 01.21)© 1999,2000 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved."
> bLength : 0xB6 (182 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x2409 : "Wheel Mouse Optical® (Calico 01.21)© 1999,2000 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved."
> bLength : 0xB6 (182 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x2809 : "Wheel Mouse Optical® (Calico 01.21)© 1999,2000 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved."
> bLength : 0xB6 (182 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x03 (String Descriptor)
> Language 0x2C09 : "Wheel Mouse Optical® (Calico 01.21)© 1999,2000 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved."
> 
> Configuration Descriptor
> 
> bLength : 0x09 (9 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x02 (Configuration Descriptor)
> wTotalLength : 0x0022 (34 bytes)
> bNumInterfaces : 0x01
> bConfigurationValue : 0x01
> iConfiguration : 0x00 (No String Descriptor)
> bmAttributes : 0xA0
> D7: Reserved, set 1 : 0x01
> D6: Self Powered : 0x00 (no)
> D5: Remote Wakeup : 0x01 (yes)
> D4..0: Reserved, set 0 : 0x00
> MaxPower : 0x32 (100 mA)
> 
> Interface Descriptor
> 
> bLength : 0x09 (9 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x04 (Interface Descriptor)
> bInterfaceNumber : 0x00
> bAlternateSetting : 0x00
> bNumEndpoints : 0x01 (1 Endpoint)
> bInterfaceClass : 0x03 (HID - Human Interface Device)
> bInterfaceSubClass : 0x01 (Boot Interface)
> bInterfaceProtocol : 0x02 (Mouse)
> iInterface : 0x00 (No String Descriptor)
> 
> HID Descriptor
> 
> bLength : 0x09 (9 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x21 (HID Descriptor)
> bcdHID : 0x0100 (HID Version 1.00)
> bCountryCode : 0x00 (00 = not localized)
> bNumDescriptors : 0x01
> Descriptor 1:
> bDescriptorType : 0x22 (Class=Report)
> wDescriptorLength : 0x0048 (72 bytes)
> Error reading descriptor : ERROR_GEN_FAILURE
> 
> Endpoint Descriptor
> 
> bLength : 0x07 (7 bytes)
> bDescriptorType : 0x05 (Endpoint Descriptor)
> bEndpointAddress : 0x81 (Direction=IN EndpointID=1)
> bmAttributes : 0x03 (TransferType=Interrupt)
> wMaxPacketSize : 0x0004
> bInterval : 0x0A (10 ms)


----------



## Bucake

could you take a picture of the bottom? the lens-area gives away if it's an MLT04 or not.
i'm fairly sure that any non-1.1 WMO is a pre-MLT04 version. i also got the impression that if the sticker at the bottom of the WMO states no date, then it's pre-MLT04.
otherwise, you can do a few swipes in MouseTester and check out the malfunction speed.

from your description, it doesn't sound like a MLT04 to me.


----------



## JackCY

Or you have some cloned copy.


----------



## DouGreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> could you take a picture of the bottom? the lens-area gives away if it's an MLT04 or not.
> i'm fairly sure that any non-1.1 WMO is a pre-MLT04 version. i also got the impression that if the sticker at the bottom of the WMO states no date, then it's pre-MLT04.
> otherwise, you can do a few swipes in MouseTester and check out the malfunction speed.
> 
> from your description, it doesn't sound like a MLT04 to me.



Yeah looked it up and I think I have a 1.0 damn.


----------



## Bucake

i meant the lens-area specifically (but i'm already convinced it's a non-MLT04 WMO)

here's some references. notice how the translucent bottom makes it easy to spot the circular lens for the MLT04.
MLT04: http://i.imgur.com/ib38mXM.jpg


not MLT04: http://i.imgur.com/7ZJ7bH4.jpg


(i guess every WMO with a beige top and dark grey bottom are all pre-MLT04?)


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

HDNS-H2000 was complete ass. Thank god they switched to the MLT04.


----------



## Bucake

this WMO i have here uses a Q2024. same thing?
older microsoft trackballs use the H2000 and they're awful, i can't believe people ever talked any good about these trackballs. tracking is so bad that it's uncomfortable to use. so much for ergonomics
but at least i got some japan omrons off of them


----------



## DouGreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> i meant the lens-area specifically (but i'm already convinced it's a non-MLT04 WMO)
> 
> here's some references. notice how the translucent bottom makes it easy to spot the circular lens for the MLT04.
> MLT04: http://i.imgur.com/ib38mXM.jpg
> 
> 
> not MLT04: http://i.imgur.com/7ZJ7bH4.jpg
> 
> 
> (i guess every WMO with a beige top and dark grey bottom are all pre-MLT04?)


Yup, my mouse is a POS ****ty old terrible ass useless 1.0. Dammit.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DouGreen*
> 
> Yup, my mouse is a POS ****ty old terrible ass useless 1.0. Dammit.


Just sell it on Ebay, you'll be surprised how popular it will be when most don't even know about the pre-MLT04 series








.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DouGreen*
> 
> Dammit.


if you want a WMO specifically, just keep an eye out on used product sites. ebay is great for the USA. WMOs are still frequently put up, often cheap enough.
they sometimes get put up as just "microsoft mouse" or something similar. keep that in mind if you search for one

or if you just wanted to try the MLT04:
IMEs and IMOs are usually a bit more expensive, but it's not impossible to find good deals on them.
the OMB (optical mouse blue) pops up a bit less, but is also an option


----------



## wareya

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00025O7FC/ref=sr_1_11_olp?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1462573779&sr=1-11&keywords=intellimouse&condition=used WMOs under 15 bucks after shipping on a regular basis. One for 9.99 USD and no shipping right now.


----------



## jayfkay

just plugged my mx518 back in and idk if its cognitive bias but it already feels more responsive on 125hz than my g400 on 1000... so yeah. here we go again


----------



## Bucake

tbh if there even was a difference between those mice, i bet it's (far) under 1ms and not noticeable.
i think the mx518 has less weight which could make a difference in feel, as well as different feet if you're using the 1600 version of the mx518.
and of course those mice have different (native) cpi steps.

edit: and i would always compare mice using the same polling rate, it can affect the feel significantly


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Welp I missed this I guess. Turtle Beach Grip Arena mouse also has the fake Dexin 2000hz option in the software....Which is literally the tt esports software just reskinned.


----------



## PU skunk

Another thanks to you guys, seriously. I thought I would not be able to use hidusbf in WIndows 10 but it turned out to be easier than ever! Well after I remembered to unzip the damn thing.


----------



## xepaz

Sorry for the dumb question but; would this get me VAC banned? I should be fine because its digitally signed right?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xepaz*
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question but; would this get me VAC banned? I should be fine because its digitally signed right?


It wouldn't get you VAC banned even if it wasn't signed, VAC isn't actively searching for this and VAC will only ban if it is 100% sure that it's a cheat.


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> if it is 100% sure that it's a cheat.


that dirty little TimerRes Tool


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> that dirty little TimerRes Tool


To be fair, I'm relatively sure that it did something sketchy or Valve accidentally added a sig into the database that wasn't long enough and did collateral damage. It couldn't have been bytepatching because the integrity checks on game code are gone nowadays.


----------



## c0dy

Probably the signature. Anyway, a lot of people got scared that day


----------



## plexi

Hi,
Is there a way to make it work with my i7 (4790k) on windows 7 64?
I switched back to windows 7 (from 10) and was hoping to be able to reach the 500hz again (wmo), just like I did few years ago with the unsigned driver. I don't get why it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## wareya

if you're on skylake and windows 7 you're screwed


----------



## plexi

I'm on Haswell if I remember correctly


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plexi*
> 
> i7 (4790k)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> skylake


Derp


----------



## wareya

I don't know what numbers belong to which generation man

so if you're not on skylake you're not screwed. with windows 7 you can't do it on usb 3 ports though.


----------



## plexi

Yep my wmo is plugged in a USB 2.0 port.
I tried to underclock it and it worked, so nothing wrong with the setup.exe.


----------



## m0uz

A problem I had was with Intel USB 3.0 Controller. Uninstall that garbage, hidusbf doesn't work with it.

Edit: Also, is sweetlow's website down? Can't access it.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plexi*
> 
> Yep my wmo is plugged in a USB 2.0 port.


1. port and controller of this port are different things








2. RTFM about (non)supported OS+controller combinations
3. But in (your) case of old Intel chipsets look at this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower/420#post_25046948
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Edit: Also, is sweetlow's website down? Can't access it.


Current site died forever. Аnd I'm too lazy to find hosting for new site now


----------



## m0uz

It's up on Mega, anyway. Not a huge problem.


----------



## plexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> A problem I had was with Intel USB 3.0 Controller. Uninstall that garbage, hidusbf doesn't work with it.


Sounds like I got to try this!
Thanks!


----------



## plexi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> 1. port and controller of this port are different things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. RTFM about (non)supported OS+controller combinations
> 3. But in (your) case of old Intel chipsets look at this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower/420#post_25046948
> Current site died forever. Аnd I'm too lazy to find hosting for new site now


Thank you, gonna read that and the f***ing manual


----------



## plexi

Intel USB 3.0 Controller uninstalled, problem solved!
Big thanks *m0uz*


----------



## TheSkunk

is there any new updates to this? or we still on hidusbf-7-8-81-10 ??


----------



## TheSkunk

also can someone explain the institutions better for me the read me is poorly translated

do i need the nopatch version or patch version for windows 10?


----------



## plyr

Also, does this work with external 3.0 drives attached to the PC?


----------



## wareya

usb mass storage isn't HID


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> Also, does this work with external 3.0 drives attached to the PC?


There is not *polling* inside Bulk transfers. So no polling rate at all - nothing to change


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> Extract it. Right click install on hidusbf.inf. Restart computer. Open setup. Click filter on device next to your mouse. Choose your desired Hz. Click restart. Close setup.
> 
> test hz with dimr, mouse rate, or mouse tester.


Did this + Process Parent to lower the 1000hz on the Revel to 500hz.


----------



## Federmaus

It doesnt work anymore, just did a fresh install of windows today and now it only tells me that the driver is not digitally signed.

Edit:

Apparently since the new anniversary update, windows now requires "extendes validation certificates" which can only be prevented by either not using UEFI Boot or atleast disabling secure boot.

Atleast i can disable secure boot and keep using the driver, i was already getting a little salty about having to disable driver signature enforcement.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote: Originally Posted by *Federmaus* 


> Apparently since the new anniversary update, windows now requires "extendes validation certificates" which can only be prevented by either not using UEFI Boot or atleast disabling secure boot.


No, EV Certificate needed from initial release of Win10 and hidusbf have this certificate.
But according to Driver Signing changes in Windows 10, version 1607 things changed once again










> *Starting with new installations of Windows 10, version 1607*, the previously defined driver signing rules will be enforced by the Operating System, and Windows 10, version 1607 will not load any new kernel mode drivers which are not signed by the Dev Portal. OS signing enforcement is only for new OS installations; systems upgraded from an earlier OS to Windows 10, version 1607 will not be affected by this change.
> ...
> FAQs
> 
> _What are the exact exceptions? Are cross-signed drivers still valid?_
> 
> Enforcement only happens on *fresh* installations, with *Secure Boot on*, and only applies to *new* kernel mode drivers:
> 
> PCs upgrading from a release of Windows prior to Windows 10 Version 1607 will still permit installation of cross-signed drivers.
> PCs with Secure Boot OFF will still permit installation of cross-signed drivers.
> Drivers signed with an end-entity certificate issued prior to July 29th, 2015 that chains to a supported cross-signed CA will continue to be allowed.
> To prevent systems from failing to boot properly, boot drivers will not be blocked, but they will be removed by the Program Compatibility Assistant. Future versions of Windows will block boot drivers.
> 
> To summarize, on *non-upgraded fresh* installations of *Windows 10, version 1607* with *Secure Boot ON*, drivers must be signed by *Microsoft* or with an end-entity certificate *issued prior to July 29th, 2015* that chains to a supported cross-signed CA.
> 
> _What about existing drivers? Do I need to re-sign these drivers to get them to work with Windows 10, version 1607?_
> 
> No. Existing drivers do not need to be re-signed. To ensure backwards compatibility, drivers which are properly signed by a valid cross-signing certificate issued prior to July 29th, 2015 will continue to pass signing checks on Windows 10, version 1607.


P.S. to shorten MS description - "now WE are only allow running anything on OUR OS"


----------



## JackCY

Secure boot what?






Just take your boots off, put your feet up and enjoy the driver I say.


----------



## Federmaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> P.S. to shorten MS description - "now WE only allow running anything on OUR OS"


Yea so the only option is to either use classic BIOS Boot or disable secure boot if you come from a fresh install of windows 10, pretty ******ed imo.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Federmaus*
> 
> Yea so the only option is to either use classic BIOS Boot or disable secure boot if you come from a fresh install of windows 10, pretty ******ed imo.


May be one another (hacking) option exists - tell to the fresh installation that it is upgraded







But now i don't know if it is possible and how to do.


----------



## JackCY

So how was the signing process before and how it is now? What is the difference from developer point of view? Are they trying to extort more money for drivers to get resigned or is it just a oh well we want to check/validate all the drivers running on our new OS but if the driver is fine they will sign it no problem?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> So how was the signing process before and how it is now? What is the difference from developer point of view? Are they trying to extort more money for drivers to get resigned or is it just a oh well we want to check/validate all the drivers running on our new OS but if the driver is fine they will sign it no problem?


>What is the difference from developer point of view?
You MUST have microsoft sign to run new (version of) driver flawlessly on all windows.

>So how was the signing process before and how it is now?
Before - you sign your driver by EV Cert and then distribute driver to users.
Now - you sign your driver by EV Cert, send it to MS to get MS sign, wait reaction and only then distribute driver to users.

>Are they trying to extort more money for drivers to get resigned *or* is it just a oh well we want to check/validate all the drivers running on our new OS but if the driver is fine they will sign it no problem?
Not "or". "and", my friends


----------



## JackCY

Are you in process of getting it signed by MS or do they want money for EV cert and then again money for MS cert/check/extortion/annoyance? I will have to see how it goes on Win10 still in process of fresh install, all in all I could run without secure boot, I'm not sure I'm using it even now.
Does the driver need to run in Kernel mode? If not it could be fine without the new MS BS.

Since Logitech is extorting money with the new mice I'm still keeping my old IE3.0 albeit it needs some maintenance again after 1-2 years. Buttons are getting funky. Gotta contact clean spray them.


----------



## JackCY

Absolutely no problem with the hidusbf-7-8-81-10 - SIGNED DRIVER on Win10x64. As normal, fast boot and secure boot are disabled when installing the OS and drivers. Sure secure boot can be useful but I have not used it yet. May try enabling it now that the driver is installed and see what happens








Anyone tried already? I have no problem using Win10 just like Win8.1, all that MS does is add more bloatware, spyware and crapware that I have to uninstall from a new installation of OS. Can't even choose which components to install anymore during setup so one ends up with all the junk and useless games on a clean install.

As on Win8.1 same method to set it up, 3 clicks, done. Checked with 3 monitoring apps all show 1000Hz.


----------



## daniel0731ex

I dunno, Secure Boot should be turned off anyways, they're pretty much a backdoor about as securely implemented as an automatic entrance.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah M$ leaked the not so secret golden backdoor keys. While probably reversible if they fix it and new mobo UEFI with updated secure boot is used. Still, such features are just fake wanna be security to deter an easy access. Problem is who ever is making malicious software or wants to get into the PC usually knows the stuff well and how to get around it.


----------



## wareya

The real reason for secure boot is to make a legal barrier between device manufacturers and interfering with fresh installations of windows. It still doesn't work, of course.


----------



## feudy

Just created an account here to post this, I ended up buying the wmo 1.1. Will hidusbf work on w10x64 with a skylake 6700? I saw the install video posted about 10 pages back, but he was using w7.

Also with the installation, do I run the zip with the certificate in it in the thread or just use the one in OP without the certificate?


----------



## s0rry

I don't get it I must be missing something because it isn't working for me. I have Windows 7 64 bit can someone just walk me through it?


----------



## JackCY

I would make a video since this is repeating all the time but my OBS isn't setup yet.
Get this file, from OP: *hidusbf-7-8-81-10*

Actually, I reconnected my mouse due to Monitor RMA and I need to set it up again, will take some screens then.

One last time and someone copy it to OP already:


Download *hidusbf-7-8-81-10*
Disable all nonsense like secure boot, fast boot, troll boot, spy boot, crap boot, ...
Run Setup.exe
Select device
Mice only enable, process parent disable, enable filter so this device is affected, select desired rate, install service, restart, close
Making changes only: Select device, select desired rate, restart, close
If the OS bothers you like Win10 with nonsense questions: Did setup.exe install properly, blah blah, reply yes and close the damn M$ window.
http://imgur.com/5DtYsbM
http://imgur.com/Q2GIfEwhttp://imgur.com/12K0viM
http://imgur.com/VC9nBbC

The driver is signed and all that jazz so all you do is run one .exe and that's it. Problem is people have uploaded here other versions with certificates beside in files and it only confuses people.
The signed driver hidusbf-7-8-81-10 works on Win8.1x64 and Win10x64 using USB2.0 and 3.0 with MS IE3.0 from my experience. An original 10+ years old MS IE3.0, not a new Chinese copy, the old real deal. New copies of these discontinued mice may not support high USB rates etc.
A normal admin account should be enough, if not run it as administrator which gives even higher privileges.


----------



## s0rry

can you tell me how to uninstall it? i think i might have to uninstall then reinstall for it to work


----------



## JackCY

You probably have some weird driver installed, like ASMedia or who knows. You need the default MS drivers.
It's all in the readme, if only people would actually read it. Otherwise you gotta ask SweetLow.
Quote:


> 3. Uninstall.
> 1. Unlink driver from mouse through SETUP.EXE (Filter = No)
> 2. For removing a service and file of driver:
> mouse right button click on HIDUSBFU.INF -> Install
> 3. If you have delete a driver but not unlink it from mouse
> then the mouse will stop working. To make mouse working you
> may simply delete device, corresponding to mouse in Device Manager,
> then scan for new devices.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> 1. Short description.
> This driver/program is intended to "overclock" USB mice under Windows 98
> through XP x64, Windows Vista 32 bit,
> Windows Vista 64 bit (with disabled driver signature enforcement),
> Windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10 (under x64 - with Test Mode signed driver).
> Also may be used for downclocking (and downclocking shall work always).
> 
> *Note - overclocking may not work for Low speed devices which
> controlled by non Microsoft USB stack, like USB 3.x at Windows 7
> or newest Microsoft drivers.*
> 
> Program changes only mouse rate, not touching other devices on USB.
> 
> You can learn more about theory and the program here:
> http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/15925/Razgon_USB_myshi_ili_Software_nanosit_otvetnyj_udar.html
> (in Russian language(*))
> 
> I have personally tested it under Windows 98SE, Windows 2000 SP2/SP4,
> Windows XP RTM/SP1/SP2/SP3, Windows Vista 32 bit RTM,
> Windows Vista 64 bit RTM, Windows 7 SP1 x86, Windows 7 SP1 x64,
> Windows 8 x64.
> Testing under Windows XP x64 SP1 was performed by Dark_Cloud.
> 
> 2. Installation.
> 1. Downclocking (all devices and drivers) or overclocking of Full Speed USB
> devices is possible always and there is no need to patch system code.
> 
> So, if you use program for this purpose - take drivers
> from directories DRIVER\NTX86\NOPATCH\ and DRIVER\AMD64\NOPATCH\
> and replace drivers from directories DRIVER\NTX86\ and DRIVER\AMD64\
> 
> Because Windows 2000 have not restrictions of overclocking Low Speed USB
> devices in system code - you can use the driver from DRIVER\NTX86\NOPATCH\
> always. Windows 98 Φ ME also have not such restrictions, so
> there is no patch version of driver for this OSes at all.
> 
> *2. For OSes begining from Windows XP for successful overclocking of
> Low Speed USB devices is REQUIRED the presence original (not altered
> by other programs) version of system driver USBPORT.SYS
> (%sytemroot%\system32\drivers\usbport.sys).
> Windows 8 beginning also work with USBXHCI.SYS
> (%sytemroot%\system32\drivers\usbxhci.sys)*
> 
> *3. Install my driver HIDUSBF.SYS. For this purpose execute SETUP.EXE (there
> should also be .INF and .SYS files). Click Install Service.*
> 
> In case of HIDUSBF service wasn't installed through
> SETUP.EXE (button "Install Service") you may try to do this by OS
> standard possibility:
> mouse right button click on HIDUSBF.INF -> Install
> 
> If you wand to overclock mouse from Composite USB device
> - use checkbox "Process Parent". Note, there is overclocked
> all functional devices from composite device, not the mouse only.
> 
> *Then choose the line with your mouse and put a checkmark Filter On Device.
> Check that in the row Filter it says Yes. After that choose desired refresh
> rate. After that click Restart. Check if the refresh rate has really
> changed (for example with the program Mouse Rate Checker).*
> 
> Note - under x64 version of Windows Vista and higher you must
> make HIDUSBF.SYS loadable before restarting device or overclocked device
> will stop working! In this case read carefully the section 3.3 or
> uninstall driver by disable Mice Only checkbox to view all devices
> + Restart button in SETUP.EXE.
> 
> If your rate did not change, then you should either restart, plug out
> and plug in mouse cable or stop your mouse and restart it in
> Device Manager.
> 
> If the rate does not increase more than 125Hz, then you should
> try DECREASE it to 31Hz or 62Hz.
> If the rate does decrease, then the driver functions properly, however
> or you mouse is not overclockable; or USBPORT.SYS/USBXHCI.SYS was altered
> or simply too new and so unknown to the program.
> 
> *3. Uninstall.
> 1. Unlink driver from mouse through SETUP.EXE (Filter = No)
> 2. For removing a service and file of driver:
> mouse right button click on HIDUSBFU.INF -> Install
> 3. If you have delete a driver but not unlink it from mouse
> then the mouse will stop working. To make mouse working you
> may simply delete device, corresponding to mouse in Device Manager,
> then scan for new devices.*
> 
> 4. Contacts.
> You can access newest version at this link:
> http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/download/hidusbf.zip
> 
> If you can't make the program work you can contact the author - email:
> [email protected]
> 
> Good luck in overclocking mice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetLow


----------



## s0rry

ok well its simply not working so im just gonna use 125hz. its still good. thanks for the help though


----------



## JackCY

Are you sure you're using USB2.0 default MS driver? Or did you plug it into USB3.0 and use some strange driver because Win7 otherwise doesn't support USB3.0?
You should not be using Win7 anymore that thing is prehistoric. I get it it's nice and has less crap in it, but speed wise Win8.1 or Win10 are similar if not even better. The only faster and less resource hungry OS was WinXP and older. I've had XP, 8.1, 10 and there is really no need to keep using anything older than 8.1 or 10. The hardware and feature support is worth it alone to upgrade especially when it was/is for free to Win10.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Are you sure you're using USB2.0 default MS driver? Or did you plug it into USB3.0 and use some strange driver because Win7 otherwise doesn't support USB3.0?
> You should not be using Win7 anymore that thing is prehistoric. *I get it it's nice and has less crap in it*, but speed wise Win8.1 or Win10 are similar if not even better. The only faster and less resource hungry OS was WinXP and older. I've had XP, 8.1, 10 and there is really no need to keep using anything older than 8.1 or 10. The hardware and feature support is worth it alone to upgrade especially when it was/is for free to Win10.


Not to go off topic, your help can be good to users, but changing OS? Most people will not be able to explain 10 fundamental core differences on how Windows 10 is better, I am talking core changes, not "it shows me a cool graph on file transfers" or "task manager is better". Look at those still waiting for a DX12 title built from the ground up, some don't understand how long these changes will truly take. Even saying Win 10 is free is questionable to an extent, any person willing to read and understand the changes with new ToS/EULA knows exactly the price they are paying.

It's simple though, some care some don't, problem is when the forum starts arguing opinions against facts printed in black and white. They will spend hundreds of posts bickering and then refuse to check firewall logs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> Hi. I signed the sweetlow 1000hz driver officially through digicert/microsoft, so it will work on 64 bit operating systems without test mode. Link is below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!rd0iVJBJ!9IJLS9paO-KFON57eXYPY-GIrM-cC2b2WcKMAny2Dz4
> 
> sweetlow should update his webpage as soon as he gets my message.
> http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/hidusbf.html - this link currently has the unsigned version. just giving credit.
> 
> edit: updated link


Nice work









Does this mean I can finally use MS IE 3.0 with functional Mouse4 and Mouse5 buttons? I've been debating picking up a Logitech G403 but this might change that completely.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> Not to go off topic, your help can be good to users, but changing OS?


Now it is not offtopic in case of xHCI controller only + Windows 7








The second solution is hardware (install some USB2.0/1.1 controller), of course. But in case of notebook, for example, it simply not possible.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Now it is not offtopic in case of xHCI controller only + Windows 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second solution is hardware (install some USB2.0/1.1 controller), of course. But in case of notebook, for example, it simply not possible.


There's simply no way to getting MLT04 and M4+M5 buttons working though, right?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> There's simply no way to getting MLT04 and M4+M5 buttons working though, right?


IDK, because i am not sure what you mean. I'm not user of IMO 1.1 and IME 3.0, but there is no problem, IMHO. Other people can say more. But I have IMO 1.1 (with 5 buttons) and may test it under win 7 and win 8.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> There's simply no way to getting MLT04 and M4+M5 buttons working though, right?


What?
Mouse rate has nothing to do with how many buttons or other features you can use.
My MS IE3.0 has always worked perfectly, all buttons, always 1000Hz when the USB could be changed in OS to run at 1000Hz.
Something is wrong with your mouse itself if some buttons don't work.

The G403 is tiny compared to MS IE3.0. The G Pro even more. There is no replacement for MS IE3.0 shape wise for a decade now







The only thing coming close in some aspects was the Rival / 300 but it has many issues itself. MS IE3.0 has only these disadvantages: limited max speed 1.5m/s or so with 500Hz+ USB, 450dpi only, optical wheel encoder that likes to scroll up/down randomly after the wheel has been used, making it bad for using wheel in games for critical operations, oh and the paint won't withstand more than couple years of sweaty hands but that is quite normal for any paint and material.
As far as switch maintenance goes, replacing them is possible but not much fun to buy and resolder 5 switches, I've done it once before I found a better way, which is to use a low voltage electronic contact cleaner spray, spray it into a pressed down switch around the tiny notch you press down to activate the switch, this restores the contact surfaces inside the switch and removes the inevitable double clicking that all switches no matter what brand or rating suffer from after about 1 year of use.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What?
> Mouse rate has nothing to do with how many buttons or other features you can use.
> My MS IE3.0 has always worked perfectly, all buttons, always 1000Hz when the USB could be changed in OS to run at 1000Hz.
> Something is wrong with your mouse itself if some buttons don't work.
> 
> The G403 is tiny compared to MS IE3.0. The G Pro even more. There is no replacement for MS IE3.0 shape wise for a decade now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing coming close in some aspects was the Rival / 300 but it has many issues itself. MS IE3.0 has only these disadvantages: limited max speed 1.5m/s or so with 500Hz+ USB, 450dpi only, optical wheel encoder that likes to scroll up/down randomly after the wheel has been used, making it bad for using wheel in games for critical operations, oh and the paint won't withstand more than couple years of sweaty hands but that is quite normal for any paint and material.
> As far as switch maintenance goes, replacing them is possible but not much fun to buy and resolder 5 switches, I've done it once before I found a better way, which is to use a low voltage electronic contact cleaner spray, spray it into a pressed down switch around the tiny notch you press down to activate the switch, this restores the contact surfaces inside the switch and removes the inevitable double clicking that all switches no matter what brand or rating suffer from after about 1 year of use.


A long while back I had tried with the unsigned driver but it needed to be done in test mode, I can only remember getting the polling rate to work at 1000hz on a USB 2.0 slot and the M4+M5 buttons on MS IE 3.0 wouldn't work. There wasn't Windows 10 back then, iirc it's always worked on 8.0/8.1?

Forgive me as I am a noob when it comes to all of this


----------



## s0rry

I'm using USB 2.0 and I just plugged in the mouse and let windows download the drivers. then i tried increasing it to 500hz and it didn't work. so i guess i'm sticking with 125hz but its fine


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0rry*
> 
> it didn't work


Why you think so? There is nothing in your posts convincingly prove that.


----------



## s0rry

why would i lie about it not working...? it just simply doesn't work. i followed every step then i went to a mouse rate checker and it was still 125hz.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0rry*
> 
> i followed every step


May be or may be not. it does not matter because you don't do main confirmation test of driver working


----------



## s0rry

If it doesn't change my mouse polling rate to 500hz then technically it doesn't work for its intended use.


----------



## s0rry

but it does turn my HZ down so yeah it works but not how i want it to


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0rry*
> 
> but it does turn my HZ down so yeah it works but not how i want it to


Nice. I am very glad, that NOW you answer the first and main question - driver itself is succesfully loaded.
Then post your picture of mouse connection from Device Manager like this (from opening post):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz


----------



## s0rry

i think i did it right..? lol


----------



## SweetLow

Can anybody see MOUSE and how it connected on this picture???


----------



## s0rry

hey man, i just went to device manager and clicked view "devices by connection" and screen shotted it like i was told.


----------



## SweetLow

it's only you can see on example picture??? i think there is much more info on it, main - there is MOUSE


----------



## s0rry

i honestly don't know what you're trying to tell me with those 2 sentences.. do i just take a picture of the device manager when its sorted by "devices by type"?


----------



## s0rry

is this right?


----------



## wareya

It's using usb 3.0, sorry


----------



## s0rry

the usb port isn't blue or anything that is annoying.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0rry*
> 
> is this right?


No. It's device by type view, not device by connection.


----------



## s0rry

so does my computer have any 2.0 ports at all?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> It's using usb 3.0, sorry


Probably yes and i even know solution is possible since there is EHCI controllers exists







But we can't see that now


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> A long while back I had tried with the unsigned driver but it needed to be done in test mode, I can only remember getting the polling rate to work at 1000hz on a USB 2.0 slot and the M4+M5 buttons on MS IE 3.0 wouldn't work. There wasn't Windows 10 back then, iirc it's always worked on 8.0/8.1?
> 
> Forgive me as I am a noob when it comes to all of this


Yes I've only used the linked driver on Win8.1x64 and Win10x64, no problems at all. On WinXP I've used some older thing that changed the rate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Can anybody see MOUSE and how it connected on this picture???


No, he didn't navigate to the correct node.
Like this:



I don't know why on my system in Win10 it shows under USB3.0 since the port is USB2.0 only. But hey, it works so who cares, don't fix what ain't broken








I have ASMedia USBs disabled in UEFI and don't use them. I got plenty spare ports.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> No, he didn't navigate to the correct node.


Yes, but are you see mouse on example picture from my link? May be it's visible only for me?


----------



## s0rry

I can't go to the same options that he can go to. this is all i have


----------



## JackCY

He needs to see this:



At least that is my guess, I can see all the pictures SweetLow but I can't read more beyond skimming the text and skipping 90% of it


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0rry*
> 
> 
> 
> I can't go to the same options that he can go to. this is all i have


Man. Make device by connection mode. Then select "Microsoft Compliant ACPI System" and press "*" (asterisk). Then find your mouse


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> At least that is my guess, I can see all the pictures SweetLow but I can't read more beyond skimming the text and skipping 90% of it


Yes, It's not English at all









P.S. Translations from my "English" to real English are welcome at readme and 2000 Hz opening post.


----------



## s0rry

OK finally here it is. i'm sorry i must be freaking blind because i didn't see that there was another drop down option. and yes i notice its in a 3.0 port but the port is completely black not blue.. that's annoying


----------



## Alya

And there's the problem, right before your very own eyes. I'm now curious if I could use this to clock my Kinzu to 8kHz...







I don't even think the darn thing could move fast enough for 8kHz to matter though.









EDIT: Eh, no USB 3.0 controllers enabled currently, guess I'll do it some other time.


----------



## s0rry

so i just don't have any 2.0 ports then...? wow im mad.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0rry*
> 
> 
> 
> OK finally here it is. i'm sorry i must be freaking blind because i didn't see that there was another drop down option. and yes i notice its in a 3.0 port but the port is completely black not blue.. that's annoying


Nice. Then read this:
>To (possibly) you and all old Intel chipsets users:
>http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower/420#post_25046948
>and below. But this will not work from 100 series of Intel chipsets - there is simply no USB2.0 controller.

P.S.
>wow im mad.
we lost him


----------



## feudy

I made a updated video on getting it to work in windows 10


----------



## knoom

So does this work on Windows 7 with USB 3.0 or not?


----------



## JackCY

Simple answer? No.
Long answer, yes if you want to put the work into it.

Why would you connect mice to USB 3.0 is beyond me, most mobos have USB 2.0 specifically for mice and keyboards.
This solution works only with the default drivers not with custom proprietary drivers such as those needed for USB 3.0 to work at all under outdated WIn7.

It's all explained in the readme.


----------



## knoom

Also how do you install this exactly, I didn't quite understand the readme.

I am currently using using the old way overclock and want to switch to non test mode way.


----------



## mmmat

deleted ignore


----------



## cnnd

Hmm this is weird.. I remember back then when I tried to OC my WMO to 500hz, the mouserate showed constant 499/500hz average but my IME 3.0 right now fluctuates +-50hz? The 125hz is more stable..


----------



## Bucake

you probably just have a demanding process running. stop as many processes as you can, including stuff like browsers, and try again


----------



## raiv

Hello, i tried to run this and my mouse goes unresponsive, my motherboard is Intel B150.
EDIT: managed to run it w/ testmode


----------



## Infection11

GOT MS 3 today. but hz is 125 , i have windos 7 64bit..
can you tell me how i boost my hz on the mouse? with turatiol please and what to download


----------



## JackCY

It's in OP, read the readme or search previous pages for guides in text and videos and screenshots. Win7 you should upgrade to Win8.1 or Win10 for better compatibility. Win7 doesn't support USB3.0 natively and is outdated.


----------



## Infection11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It's in OP, read the readme or search previous pages for guides in text and videos and screenshots. Win7 you should upgrade to Win8.1 or Win10 for better compatibility. Win7 doesn't support USB3.0 natively and is outdated.


its ok i use normal usb anyway not the blue one.. you cant feel change.. hmmm i didnt find it
too many threads dont know what to chose


----------



## Infection11

HMM HOW I BOOST THE HZ GUYS??
anyone have video maybe?


----------



## Skazzy3

Anyone know what happened to sweetlows website? Seems to be gone.


----------



## Bucake

pretty sure he said he has no plans to bring it back up again


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skazzy3*
> 
> Anyone know what happened to sweetlows website? Seems to be gone.


Temporary take hidusbf here (in OP):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> pretty sure he said he has no plans to bring it back up again


I HAD plans, but have not possibilities to do it


----------



## DesertRat

Just wanted to say thank you.

Windows 10 x64 Enterprise N LTSB Build 1607


Goodwill thrift store rescue, $1.99 IIRC:


----------



## PickleYT

I would like to overclock my PS4 controllers polling rate to 1000hz. How could I be sure that it is working? I tried to use this method with an old dell mouse, and I could only get the polling rate to get up to 124hz, which is its default. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## daniel0731ex

Totally different drivers.


----------



## HAGGARD

Well, if you uncheck "Mice only", you can apply a custom rate to a controller.

As for checking whether it works... Use directinput mouserate and a program that lets you control your cursor with your joystick. Unfortunately, the only programs I could find (Joystick2Mouse and Jmouse) have integrated polling delay of 10/8ms respectively that I couldn't get rid of. That said, setting the controller to below 125Hz didn't work either - it was still reporting at 100/130Hz as per those 10/8ms polling delay from the programs. But that could depend on the controller.


----------



## JackCY

FreePie and vJoy is what I use to convert mouse to joy and what can convert joy to mouse, joy to joy, anything to anything really. Or AHK, there is already premade stuff like UJR but I didn't like AHK with it's weird programming when making a 500+ lines script. FreePie is "Python" and sensible. 200fps (5ms execution interval) works for me, I noticed no difference native support vs script. AHK is more friendly to run but messier to create and may not support as many input types.

Whether or not some device will run at higher frequency depends on it's capabilities.
The thing is MS made those old mice well but they run only 1m/s at 125Hz and 1.5m/s at 500Hz+, with 1000Hz being no problem so everyone clocks them high.

There is picture, video, text tutorials on every other page, but OP doesn't add them to the 1st post so you gotta skim the pages if you need them.


----------



## markj55

It looks like the link in the OP died? Anyone know if there's an alternative link? Thanks


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markj55*
> 
> It looks like the link in the OP died? Anyone know if there's an alternative link? Thanks


 hidusbf-7-8-81-10.zip 279k .zip file


----------



## s0rry

is this link legit?


----------



## Bucake

probably not, just look at his avatar


----------



## wareya

they have 8k posts and a trader rating ,it's probably legit


----------



## hysu

Hi. Is somebody have the newest version? Official download site is dead.


----------



## acid_reptile

I tried overclocking a logitech g1 to 250hz. It doesnt seem to work. Downclocking to 62hz works however. Any ideas? Some years ago it worked with the old version. (windows7 x64)


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> windows7


>Some years ago it worked with the old version
and different hardware...
>Any ideas?
Read readme or this thread carefully


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> >Some years ago it worked with the old version
> and different hardware...
> >Any ideas?
> Read readme or this thread carefully


"Note - under x64 version of Windows Vista and higher you must
make HIDUSBF.SYS loadable before restarting device or overclocked device
will stop working! In this case read carefully the section 3.3 or
uninstall driver by disable Mice Only checkbox to view all devices
+ Restart button in SETUP.EXE."

Do you mean this? Because i already read it before. My mouse didnt stop working, so i thought its something different.


----------



## s0rry

I had this problem too. Either you aren't plugged into a USB 2.0 port, or your computer doesn't recognize it as a USB 2.0 port. I had to go to my BIOS and disable all 3.0 ports for it to work.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> Do you mean this?


No, I mean this:

Note - overclocking may not work for Low speed devices which
controlled by non Microsoft USB stack, *like USB 3.x at Windows 7*
or newest Microsoft drivers.

as problem.

And this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/390#post_25611398
as possible solution in some cases.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> >Some years ago it worked with the old version
> and different hardware...
> >Any ideas?
> Read readme or this thread carefully


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> No, I mean this:
> 
> Note - overclocking may not work for Low speed devices which
> controlled by non Microsoft USB stack, *like USB 3.x at Windows 7*
> or newest Microsoft drivers.
> 
> as problem.
> 
> And this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/390#post_25611398
> as possible solution in some cases.


Ok thanks. I already changed the port 2 days ago, but actually changed it to usb 3.0. Now it works after 3. port change.


----------



## lolercakes

Heres my laptop: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4626#kf

I tried changing my mouse hertz on my Intelli 3.0 to 500hz using your program however it didn't work. Also the the mouse stopped working in both the 2.0 ports i was using. The mouse is now plugged in the 3.0 port and it works. I plugged the Intelli 3.0 back into the 2.0 port and went back on the program to see what was going on. I've attached the screenshot in the attached file. Can somebody help me out, how do I get the 2.0 ports working again with my Intelli 3.0 plugged in and how do I then get 500hz on it? The 2.0 ports work for all other devices except the Intelli 3.0. Thanks.


----------



## SweetLow

I don't remember anything in readme about randomly clicking controls in setup, like "process parent" and "mice only" for ordinary mice. But remember very well advice to delete nonfunctional device in device manager if you have anything wrong. BTW, if the last line at screenshot is the problem - why you don't disable filter on it?


----------



## JackCY

lolercakes: you've used some anti-guide? That setup is dead simple and explained countless times in text pictures and video here. Yet you've managed to mess up everything in the simple GUI








Just look up the guides in this thread, there are plenty or read the readme and use common sense, nothing more needed.


----------



## dyils

Ok, I've been trying to get it working for a long time, the WMO just stops working as soon as I restart, if I have the filter on device checked on. When I attempt to install the driver, Windows 10 keeps saying


Same thing whether I click on "Install Service" in the setup or if I right-click and hit "Install" on the driver itself. Read the read-me 30 times, went through a good 20 pages of this topic, nothing. Restarted the PC, restarted and / or plugged out / in the mouse, nothing. It stops working when restarted with the filter on device checked, then I need to use another mouse to revert that and get it to work again.


----------



## MFlow

What's better 500hz or 1000hz?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyils*
> 
> the WMO just stops working as soon as I restart, if I have the filter on device checked on.


It's already discussed in this thread and latest readme.
Windows 10 Anniversary Update (or newer) + Secure Boot enabled.


----------



## dyils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> It's already discussed in this thread and latest readme.
> Windows 10 Anniversary Update (or newer) + Secure Boot enabled.


Well, before installing the Anniversary Update, I had Secure Boot enabled and it didn't work. Then I installed the Anniversary Update. Secure Boot is still enabled and still doesn't work.

EDIT: Before reinstalling Windows, I had the Anniversary Update and secure boot enabled. Worked like a charm. The setup is currently the same, same version of Windows, same everything. Won't work.


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyils*
> 
> Well, before installing the Anniversary Update, I had Secure Boot enabled and it didn't work. Then I installed the Anniversary Update. Secure Boot is still enabled and still doesn't work.
> 
> EDIT: Before reinstalling Windows, I had the Anniversary Update and secure boot enabled. Worked like a charm. The setup is currently the same, same version of Windows, same everything. Won't work.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/340#post_25560676
Quote:


> Enforcement only happens on fresh installations, with Secure Boot on, and only applies to new kernel mode drivers:
> 
> PCs upgrading from a release of Windows prior to Windows 10 Version 1607 will still permit installation of cross-signed drivers.
> PCs with Secure Boot OFF will still permit installation of cross-signed drivers.


Disable Secure Boot and you should be good to go


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyils*
> 
> *Before reinstalling Windows,* I had the Anniversary Update and secure boot enabled. Worked like a charm.


Don't be too lazy, _it's discussed in this thread_








P.S. C0dy gave link


----------



## dyils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Don't be too lazy, _it's discussed in this thread_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. C0dy gave link


Because asking for a collective resource for these things instead of having to go through a bunch of pages and read every post is so unreasonable and lazy... Especially considering how many dead links there are...


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

Thanks guys. Now my ie3.0 works on 500hz

I have a question: what is the maximum speed on 2000-4000 Hz? Still 1.8 or higher?

Upd: OC to 1000hz


----------



## JackCY

MLT04 = IE3.0 etc. other old MS mice top out around 1.5m/s and the CPI is not 400 but 420-440 or so. Your 1.8m/s is badly measured and if I remember right Enotus is outdated a lot.
There is no difference in running IE3.0 at 500 or 1000Hz max speed wise.


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> There is no difference in running IE3.0 at 500 or 1000Hz max speed wise.


As u see, I have difference. It's can't be error because it's tests in one programm with different Hz.


----------



## the1freeMan

enotus 2017...


----------



## JackCY

Yeah, just delete Enotus...
If you want to know what's wrong with it, search or use it a little more.

MouseTester Software Reloaded

started on 02/08/16
•

last post 11/17/17 at 2:11am
•

71 replies
•

22745 views


----------



## the1freeMan

I keep it for historical value


----------



## RevanCorana

Did anyone had success overclocking a G100s to 1000hz?
Id just like to know weither it is possible before starting to install some drivers. And would it increase IPS (consider the G402 has the same sensor but runs at 1000hz and has a higher IPS (accelerometer disabled) it seems like a good idea)

Im on Win7


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevanCorana*
> 
> Did anyone had success overclocking a G100s to 1000hz?
> Id just like to know weither it is possible before starting to install some drivers. And would it increase IPS (consider the G402 has the same sensor but runs at 1000hz and has a higher IPS (accelerometer disabled) it seems like a good idea)
> 
> Im on Win7


No.


----------



## TheBraok

I recently bought an IO 1.1 (it seems to be legit X08 but the scroll wheel is barely usable as it usually doesn't register scroll steps) so I was going to get this driver, however every time I try to enter Sweetlow's website is down and I've made sure it's not just me using a few _Is It Online_ checkers, any idea on when it will be back up? TY


----------



## RevanCorana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> No.


And why not?


----------



## JackCY

Dunno, the OP has never updated this thread in the first place and both DL links are dead now.
PM sweetlow for a link and new thread would be best.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesertRat*
> 
> hidusbf-7-8-81-10.zip 279k .zip file


Isn't this the most updated driver? A couple of pages back? Why are people saying the driver isn't accessible?


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevanCorana*
> 
> And why not?


I've tried it personally using several methods. Polling rate is locked at 500hz, just how it it is. Some mice can be OC'd, some can't.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RevanCorana*
> 
> And why not?
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried it personally using several methods. Polling rate is locked at 500hz, just how it it is. Some mice can be OC'd, some can't.
Click to expand...

Locked on mcu, you can Teensy it to 1000Hz though...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> Isn't this the most updated driver? A couple of pages back? Why are people saying the driver isn't accessible?


Because no one wants to browse 20+ pages to find a DL link. Sweetlow should have made an official thread long ago with an OP that has the guides we provided here and working up to date DL links, the whole thread wouldn't be 20 but 5 pages because most of it is asking for guides and how to.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Because no one wants to browse 20+ pages to find a DL link. Sweetlow should have made an official thread long ago with an OP that has the guides we provided here and working up to date DL links, the whole thread wouldn't be 20 but 5 pages because most of it is asking for guides and how to.


I don't even keep up to date on this driver/thread (don't use these mice), yet I was up enough to look through the most 2 recent pages and found it. Heck, multiple posts within those pages were asking for the links, yet the link was literally a few posts above. If people can't be bothered reading through recent pages, they shouldn't delve into trying to implement these driver workarounds.


----------



## boogdud

The real sad story here is, we have a 45 page thread about a mouse that is ~17 years old, very cheap to produce today, and highly sought after by the gaming community. Yet Microsoft still won't make more production runs and update the controller for modern systems. It seems like such a no-brainer, they would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogdud*
> 
> The real sad story here is, we have a 45 page thread about a mouse that is ~17 years old, very cheap to produce today, and highly sought after by the gaming community. Yet Microsoft still won't make more production runs and update the controller for modern systems. It seems like such a no-brainer, they would sell like hotcakes.


Doesn't really work like that. You can't just produce them cheaply... Firstly, you need to have a production system set up which can make the parts and put the device together. That involves designing and purchasing new machinery to do this. You would then also have to consider the software systems required to manufacture.

Then, once you've paid for the production line for your 17 year old mouse, you then have to source all the original components for it that are likely not made any more. Chances are the partner companies that produced the PCB or sensors etc... are no longer producing those specific versions.

In that case, you then have to go back to the drawing board to have someone design the mouse again around newer parts. You then risk going away from what the mouse was.

After that, well you have to market it. The "mouse enthusiast" is a tiny, tiny niche... a mere speck in the already niche segment of performance computers. If you're going to go through the cost and expenditure of the above steps, you have to be damn sure you're selling to mass market to justify it.

So, it's not that easy just to go make the mouse again.


----------



## JackCY

Or you look up the factory in China and order some ("clones") XD


----------



## boogdud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> So, it's not that easy just to go make the mouse again.


Actually, I was talking about making production runs of the old mouse and updating the driver (I said controller... d'oh) so it would work on modern machines at 1khz. Wonder how difficult it would be to manufacture the older parts though. Maybe they could leverage the knockoff factories


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogdud*
> 
> Actually, I was talking about making production runs of the old mouse and updating the driver (I said controller... d'oh) so it would work on modern machines at 1khz. Wonder how difficult it would be to manufacture the older parts though. Maybe they could leverage the knockoff factories


The issue is that after a production run has finished, usually all the machinery is re-purposed or sold. It takes a lot of cash to have to either buy new equipment, or re-purpose older equipment that could be used on another product.

Production is so lean nowadays that factories don't have equipment lying around ready to produce at a moments notice... it takes a lot of money and planning to get a product made.

The issue with knock off factories is that will likely produce a sub-par product due to sub-par materials and machinery. Not something Microsoft would put their name to,


----------



## boogdud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> The issue is that after a production run has finished, usually all the machinery is re-purposed or sold. It takes a lot of cash to have to either buy new equipment, or re-purpose older equipment that could be used on another product.
> 
> Production is so lean nowadays that factories don't have equipment lying around ready to produce at a moments notice... it takes a lot of money and planning to get a product made.
> 
> The issue with knock off factories is that will likely produce a sub-par product due to sub-par materials and machinery. Not something Microsoft would put their name to,




/s


----------



## TheBraok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBraok*
> 
> I recently bought an IO 1.1 (it seems to be legit X08 but the scroll wheel is barely usable as it usually doesn't register scroll steps) so I was going to get this driver, however every time I try to enter Sweetlow's website is down and I've made sure it's not just me using a few _Is It Online_ checkers, any idea on when it will be back up? TY


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> Isn't this the most updated driver? A couple of pages back? Why are people saying the driver isn't accessible?


Thank you








The original MEGA link was taken down and the website is down (the last archives I found were from May) and the only version of the driver I could find was for overclocking to 2000hz+ which wouldn't seem to work for 500hz anyways.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBraok*
> 
> and the only version of the driver I could find was for overclocking to 2000hz+ which wouldn't seem to work for 500hz anyways.


what?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/400#post_25663884


----------



## TheBraok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> what?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/400#post_25663884


Well I didn't think the driver would be several pages back


----------



## RevanCorana

Sweetlow, is there any way to make this work with the g100s? since the g402 has the same sensor at 1000hz I think there should be.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevanCorana*
> 
> Sweetlow, is there any way to make this work with the g100s? since the g402 has the same sensor at 1000hz I think there should be.


If mouse can't be overclocked (but can be downclocked) you probably out of luck. But for particular model better to ask other owners to verify that.
P.S. AFAIK, qsxcv have this mouse and it can't be overclocked:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz/20#post_24849487


----------



## lietrell

Not working on Windows 10 Creators Update


----------



## c0dy

Is secure boot enabled?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lietrell*
> 
> Not working on Windows 10 Creators Update


What? Which one is that? Works for me on latest version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> Is secure boot enabled?


Been said before:






Enabled? The driver doesn't control secure boot, just disable the fake secure boot it's the default anyway.


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What? Which one is that? Works for me on latest version.
> Been said before:
> 
> Enabled? The driver doesn't control secure boot, just disable the fake secure boot it's the default anyway.


He's talking about RedStone2. Final Version apparently has been released for Insiders now.

I'm talking about this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/430#post_25769417


----------



## wmoftw

Hi I'm having a problem with the driver. Please help!

I had zero issues with it before on my old PC but I bought a new PC (Z97 chipset). The "parent name" for my mouse in setup.exe is "Intel USB 3.0 Root Hub". Whenever I run the install and restart the service (depending on what version I use of sweetlows driver) it will either kill the mouse and turn it off, or act like it worked but remain at 125hz. I'm in Windows 7 x64. I'm definitely plugged into what appears to be USB 2.0 ports.

I saw some comments saying new motherboards won't work properly because they don't have true USB 2.0 ports? Could this be the reason why it's not working for me? I saw the recommendation was to upgrade to Windows 10, I rather not do that. I could get away with test mode, but does my PC have to remain in test mode to keep the OC?

What about if I bought a USB 2.0 PCI card like this? https://www.amazon.com/Syba-SD-VIA-5U-5-port-Card-Chip/dp/B000JFJZGG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1490760646&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+2.0+card

This used to work easy with no problems, but on my new PC I can't get it to work. I don't want to upgrade to Windows 10 and I don't mind buying the USB card if it will solve my issue. Any advice would help a lot.

Thanks!


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmoftw*
> 
> Z97 chipset
> Windows 7 x64


Don't be too lazy







Problem and solution already posted in this thread.
Here the description: http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower/420#post_25046948


----------



## wmoftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Don't be too lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem and solution already posted in this thread.
> Here the description: http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower/420#post_25046948


Thank you very much! It looks like I'll need to run this after every reboot (which is ok, I can auto-run it).

Will the USB 2.0 PCI card still work? I don't mind getting it if I can save the hassle of dealing with all this.

Thanks again









EDIT: My mobo doesn't have a regular PCI slot...

but I found PCI-Express USB 2.0 cards on ebay


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> He's talking about RedStone2. Final Version apparently has been released for Insiders now.
> 
> I'm talking about this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/430#post_25769417


Don't run beta versions of Windows. Disable secure boot, I very much doubt M$ will be able to force secure boot ON. And if they force M$ signed drivers only, they are gonna put another nail in their coffin.


----------



## wmoftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Don't be too lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem and solution already posted in this thread.
> Here the description: http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower/420#post_25046948


This worked. THANK YOU!

Also will the USB 2.0 PCI-E card work so I don't have to run that script ?


----------



## yuuka

links in OP are broken

any help?


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuuka*
> 
> links in OP are broken
> 
> any help?


One is right there http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/410#post_25695534


----------



## sabaton88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lietrell*
> 
> Not working on Windows 10 Creators Update


Can anyone else, bored enough, check this?








It isnt working for me either (win10 x64 pro, version 1703, build 15063)


----------



## c0dy

I've seen reports of a different driver also not working on the latest insider build.

Should probably wait until April 11th when it launches officially.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabaton88*
> 
> Can anyone else, bored enough, check this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isnt working for me either (win10 x64 pro, version 1703, build 15063)


"Isnt working" is not descriptive.


----------



## sabaton88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> "Isnt working" is not descriptive.


You are right, i'm sorry.
I ve used the program before and my wmo overclocks fine on windows 7 x64, on the same usb 2.0 port. I'm using an older system based on gigabyte motherboard GA-H55M-UD2H.
I have tried both wmo and mx518 on all usb ports. No matter if i try to overclock or downclock, it just shows 125hz on mouse rate.


----------



## Alya

http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/460#post_25965928

Have you tried this?


----------



## sabaton88

I went through the whole thread. Its not xHCI related, mobo doesnt have that option.
Gonna check how it does in previous win version (1607, anniversary update) and report back.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabaton88*
> 
> I went through the whole thread. Its not xHCI related, mobo doesnt have that option.
> Gonna check how it does in previous win version (1607, anniversary update) and report back.


Wrong post, my bad, I meant to link this post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/430#post_25769417


----------



## sabaton88

Its not that either, its a classic bios for that motherboard .
So i just set up dual boot and on version 1607 (redstone 1) , as expected, works perfectly!

We ll just have to wait for official redstone 2 release to public and see whats up, i guess.


----------



## KaleidonKep99

It doesn't seem to work on Windows 10 Creators Update, build 1703...
It did work before, on Windows 10 Anniversary Update, build 1607.


----------



## c0dy

Since it doesn't seem to be caused by Secure Boot, it's either a bug, and could be fixed with the official launch of RS2 - or it has to be fixed by using the 1703 WDK which doesn't seem to be available yet.

Apparently there are also WDK Insider Builds but the official link is a dead end.
https://www.microsoft.com/software-download/windowsinsiderpreviewWDK

We'll probably know more in about 2 weeks


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabaton88*
> 
> I have tried both wmo and mx518 on all usb ports. No matter if i try ... *downclock*, it just shows 125hz on mouse rate.


Really? if it's true - it's a huge problem.
Try to recheck first this and take nonoverclocking(nopatch folder) version of hidusbf.sys (don't forget to reboot after any replacing of hidusbf.sys).

And next step - take usbview utility and post info(text) of mouse device with standard overclocking version of hidusbf.sys and 500hz (for example) set.

P.S. It's not xHCI related problem, mouse serviced by UHCI controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> We'll probably know more in about 2 weeks


There is one bad thing. AFAIK, jeshuastarr have sign for one year only and it's end at 18 April 2017


----------



## sabaton88

If i use nopatch hidusbf.sys with 62Hz and restart system mouse stops working:




USBView.txt 3k .txt file
 This is usbview utility info of mouse when standard overclocking version of hidusbf.sys and 500hz is used


----------



## KaleidonKep99

More info about HIDUSBF on Windows 10 Creators Update (Buld 1703).

HIDUSBF *DOES* work, but only for downclocking.
62Hz and 31Hz work as expected, but going above 125Hz makes no difference.

62Hz:


250Hz:


And no, it's not caused by the Logitech driver, since I've been using it on Windows 10 Anniversary Update too. (But the Creators Update installer got rid of it for some reasons)


----------



## sabaton88

^ yep, i rechecked with regular hidusbf and downclocking works. i must have forgotten to RESTART device


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaleidonKep99*
> 
> More info about HIDUSBF on Windows 10 Creators Update (Buld 1703).
> 
> HIDUSBF *DOES* work, but only for downclocking.
> 62Hz and 31Hz work as expected, but going above 125Hz makes no difference.


It's much better, driver is loaded successfully.

So, my friends - what is recommended in readme for this situation?









I answer for you: Check driver used for USB controller (probably USBPORT.SYS or USBXHCI.SYS, but better to verify that in Device Manager) and than send me.


----------



## KaleidonKep99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> I answer for you: Check driver used for USB controller (probably USBPORT.SYS or USBXHCI.SYS, but better to verify that in Device Manager) and than send me.


Here are USBPORT.SYS and USBXHCI.SYS from Windows 10 Creators Update x64.

Link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B05Sp4zxPFR6Yzd3Nm9OTDJ1RzA/view?usp=sharing


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaleidonKep99*
> 
> Here are USBPORT.SYS and USBXHCI.SYS from Windows 10 Creators Update x64.
> 
> Link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B05Sp4zxPFR6Yzd3Nm9OTDJ1RzA/view?usp=sharing


Ok. I will answer some time after - it's night here now


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaleidonKep99*
> 
> Here are USBPORT.SYS and USBXHCI.SYS from Windows 10 Creators Update x64.


Ok, USBXHCI.SYS is not changed, but USBPORT.SYS is changed (once again).

hidusbf2.zip 7k .zip file

- for testing purpose.

As usual with selfsigned drivers - you shall enable test mode to load it.

If it will work i will send it to jeshuastarr for real signing.

P.S. Can anybody send USBPORT.SYS from *x86* version of Windows 10 Creators Update to me?


----------



## KaleidonKep99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Ok, USBXHCI.SYS is not changed, but USBPORT.SYS is changed (once again).
> 
> hidusbf2.zip 7k .zip file
> 
> - for testing purpose.
> 
> As usual with selfsigned drivers - you shall enable test mode to load it.
> 
> If it will work i will send it to jeshuastarr for real signing.
> 
> P.S. Can anybody send USBPORT.SYS from *x86* version of Windows 10 Creators Update to me?


I'll test it asap, I just need the time to create a test signing boot voice in the boot manager, so I don't have to mess up with the CMD everytime.
I'll also download the x86 version of Creators Update, and extract the files for you.


----------



## KaleidonKep99

It works!



I'm downloading the x86 ISO now.


----------



## KaleidonKep99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> P.S. Can anybody send USBPORT.SYS from *x86* version of Windows 10 Creators Update to me?


Here's the x86 version of USBPORT.SYS.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B05Sp4zxPFR6VDNTXzZvd1ROY3M/view?usp=sharing


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaleidonKep99*
> 
> Here's the x86 version of USBPORT.SYS.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B05Sp4zxPFR6VDNTXzZvd1ROY3M/view?usp=sharing


Thanks, x86 version of usbport.sys is not changed, so only x64 versions of hidusbf.sys with any kind of patching need to be refreshed.


----------



## burnhaze

Does anyone know if this works on Windows 8.1 Enterprise Evaluation?


----------



## KaleidonKep99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burnhaze*
> 
> Does anyone know if this works on Windows 8.1 Enterprise Evaluation?


It does.


----------



## burnhaze

It works! I just realized I had to extract all the files so I could run it as admin

Sweetlow youre the man! Ive had my MS 3.0 for 10 years now and this is the first time I'm trying out 500 hz on it. Thanks alot


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burnhaze*
> 
> Ive had my MS 3.0 for *10 years* now and this is the *first time* I'm trying out 500 hz on it.


Big patience


----------



## rustyjames

I've also been destroyed by the Creators Update. rip wmo 1.1a. rip my global elite. well at least the game performs way better.

is there a way to overclock it yet on x64 or am i just to dumb to understand what im reading?


----------



## FreeElectron

Can someone explain what is this about exactly?


----------



## Bucake

the driver basically allows you to force a usb port to poll your device at a given interval.
generally speaking, it's only useful for mice, but only a handful of (old) mice really benefit from it.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> the driver basically allows you to force a usb port to poll your device at a given interval.
> generally speaking, it's only useful for mice, but only a handful of (old) mice really benefit from it.


So, Basically its a driver for mice without a proper driver.


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

its a driver for mouses who can work on 1000hz but initially they do not have this function in the oficial drivers


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> So, Basically its a driver for mice without a proper driver.


i guess you could say that, though in the end it's more a matter of firmware. (an option for 1000hz would be useless if the firmware does not support it.)

that's why it's only really useful for old mice that somehow lack the option to set polling rate to something above 125hz.
some of them are: the famous microsoft mice (mlt04), logitech mx300 and mx500, razer krait, and i think the logitech mx518 as well?
most of them aren't stable at 1000hz or even 500hz though, they were made with 125hz in mind after all.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> i guess you could say that, though in the end it's more a matter of firmware. (an option for 1000hz would be useless if the firmware does not support it.)
> 
> that's why it's only really useful for old mice that somehow lack the option to set polling rate to something above 125hz.
> some of them are: the famous microsoft mice (mlt04), logitech mx300 and mx500, razer krait, and i think the logitech mx518 as well?
> most of them aren't stable at 1000hz or even 500hz though, they were made with 125hz in mind after all.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## dogroll

This driver no longer seems to function on the creator's update of windows 10. Was working fine before. Now when I go through the same installation process, dimr.exe always says the mouse is running at 127hz







I even added the certificates to the trusted root authority folder.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogroll*
> 
> This driver no longer seems to function on the creator's update of windows 10. Was working fine before. Now when I go through the same installation process, dimr.exe always says the mouse is running at 127hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even added the certificates to the trusted root authority folder.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/480#post_25977633

?


----------



## dogroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/480#post_25977633
> 
> ?


Stupid me not searching beforehand... My heart attack is averted.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> ?


BTW, if anybody can ask jeshuastarr directly (about new drivers signing) - do it or will be too late


----------



## jeshuastarr

Hi. Am here now on creators update with 1000hz on ms intellimouse 3.0 --- I seem to have no trouble at all with the driver.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> Hi. Am here now on creators update with 1000hz on ms intellimouse 3.0 --- I seem to have no trouble at all with the driver.


Read link from Alya - you sits on xHCI controller and overclocking on this controller still working fine, but old controllers (UHCI,OHCI and EHCI - USBPORT.SYS) overclocking is broken.


----------



## jeshuastarr

Thanks







.


----------



## smcelroy86

So does the signed driver still work with the new update of Windows 10? I am still on Windows 7 and plan to update to 10 but not if I can't used the signed driver. I play on ESEA and test mode is not allowed. Thanks.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smcelroy86*
> 
> So does the signed driver still work with the new update of Windows 10? I am still on Windows 7 and plan to update to 10 but not if I can't used the signed driver. I play on ESEA and test mode is not allowed. Thanks.


Read the past three pages.


----------



## HITTI




----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*


Try here:
https://www.snipezilla.com/resources/wmo-1000hz.28/


----------



## wrxj

So from what I understand, there's no signed 500mhz driver available yet for Win10 CU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Read link from Alya - you sits on xHCI controller and overclocking on this controller still working fine, but old controllers (UHCI,OHCI and EHCI - USBPORT.SYS) overclocking is broken.


Do all USB3.0 ports use xHCI? I have a few USB3.0 ports but I don't use them for anything, might as well try plugging my MX518 if the older signed package works like that for the Creators Update.


----------



## jeshuastarr

Hiiii. I am on a deadline. What files need to be signed?







. I had family stuffs.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Ok, USBXHCI.SYS is not changed, but USBPORT.SYS is changed (once again).
> 
> hidusbf2.zip 7k .zip file
> 
> - for testing purpose.
> 
> As usual with selfsigned drivers - you shall enable test mode to load it.
> 
> If it will work i will send it to jeshuastarr for real signing.
> 
> P.S. Can anybody send USBPORT.SYS from *x86* version of Windows 10 Creators Update to me?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> Hiiii. I am on a deadline. What files need to be signed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had family stuffs.


I think it was the one above, not sure if he got the x86 files, but im sure hell respond due to being quoted now


----------



## jamosjb

i also would like a windows 10 32 bit version to do the opposite slow down my polling rate to work with older game software as it jumps currently.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamosjb*
> 
> i also would like a windows 10 32 bit version to do the opposite slow down my polling rate to work with older game software as it jumps currently.


Slow down work always and on all versions of windows


----------



## Axaion

So what happened?, did the driver get signed or did we run out of time?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> So what happened?


Nothing.


----------



## Axaion

Well, damn.

Guess were back to using test mode then, which is still waaaaaaay better than nothing =)


----------



## tju2an

Been a passive one so far, yet I followed the success a year ago with the signed driver.
Conveniently enough, I picked the creators update just as the finish line seems to soon be crossed, if last few pages were understood correclty.

Is there any way I can aid you in this? Is it time, money, software copies from various system builds, testers or anything the community can help you out with? I'll be glad to help in any way if possible









Also, the hidusbf2 you uploaded a few pages ago seem to only contain AMD folder, does this work with Intel based builds?

Regards!


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tju2an*
> 
> if last few pages were understood correclty.


Once again - problem exists on x64 version of Creators Update running on old hardware (UHCI, OHCI and EHCI controllers). With modern hardware (xHCI) driver work as expected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tju2an*
> 
> Is there any way I can aid you in this? Is it time, money, software copies from various system builds, testers or anything the community can help you out with? I'll be glad to help in any way if possible


Time and money







We need new EV certificate for software signing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tju2an*
> 
> Also, the hidusbf2 you uploaded a few pages ago seem to only contain AMD folder, does this work with Intel based builds?


AMD64 is internal name of all x64 processors (amd, intel, etc.) architecture

P.S. i think, workaround exists for running hidusbf even on Creators Update without test mode (and i used it in the past for running on windows 7 x64 without test mode), but it is not so "Plug'n'Play" as signed new version of hidusbf.


----------



## wrxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Once again - problem exists on x64 version of Creators Update running on old hardware (UHCI, OHCI and EHCI controllers). With modern hardware (xHCI) driver work as expected.


How to know if I have xHCI controller?
My MoBo is ASUS M5A97 R2.0 and it has a couple of ASMedia USB 3.0 ports. Tried plugging my mouse into one of these ports but older signed hidusbf still has no effect whatsoever, it installs, I can restart mouse driver but clocks still stay at 125mhz.


----------



## nicolovbg

My mouse stops working when overclocking. I downloaded the archive from the 50th post, installed the certificates - rebooted, then ran "install service", "refresh", set the rate and then my mouse stopped working. Latest Windows 7 64-bit. Could anyone help with possible reasons, please?


----------



## tju2an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Time and money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need new EV certificate for software signing.


Have you raised a crowdfunding account? Im quite sure theres a need for this driver out there








This new driver, is it considered complete even though those of us running old hardware are unable to use it or is there a rescue planned besides the one mentioned below?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> P.S. i think, workaround exists for running hidusbf even on Creators Update without test mode (and i used it in the past for running on windows 7 x64 without test mode), but it is not so "Plug'n'Play" as signed new version of hidusbf.


Is this workaround documented and available for testing anywhere? The not-so-plugnplayish can be dealt with i'm sure,


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrxj*
> 
> How to know if I have xHCI controller?
> My MoBo is ASUS M5A97 R2.0 and it has a couple of ASMedia USB 3.0 ports. Tried plugging my mouse into one of these ports but older signed hidusbf still has no effect whatsoever, it installs, I can restart mouse driver but clocks still stay at 125mhz.


>How to know if I have xHCI controller?
Screenshot from first post http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz
>but clocks still stay at 125mhz
1. Not all mice are overclockable.
2. Look at readme or read this topic even - what you have to do first in this case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolovbg*
> 
> My mouse stops working when overclocking. I downloaded the archive from the 50th post, installed the certificates - rebooted, then ran "install service", "refresh", set the rate and then my mouse stopped working. Latest Windows 7 64-bit. Could anyone help with possible reasons, please?


1. Are you unzip all files from package? Don't run setup from zip







- the result is exactly as you describe.
2. Take software from http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tju2an*
> 
> Have you raised a crowdfunding account? Im quite sure theres a need for this driver out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This new driver, is it considered complete even though those of us running old hardware are unable to use it or is there a rescue planned besides the one mentioned below?
> Is this workaround documented and available for testing anywhere? The not-so-plugnplayish can be dealt with i'm sure,


>Have you raised a crowdfunding account?
This is out of my interests.
>This new driver, is it considered complete even though those of us running old hardware are unable to use it or is there a rescue planned besides the one mentioned below?
I don't clear understand what you mean. New driver is working but unsigned - no more, no less.
>Is this workaround documented and available for testing anywhere?
No.
>The not-so-plugnplayish can be dealt with i'm sure,
But i'm not sure


----------



## tju2an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Once again - problem exists on x64 version of Creators Update running on old hardware (UHCI, OHCI and EHCI controllers). With modern hardware (xHCI) driver work as expected.


I will dig into this controller. Hopefully its available for those of us who have older USB 3.0 motherboards!

You mention it wont work with x64 based systems of Creators Update, has anyone tested or would it work on an x86 Creators Update using old 2.0 EHCI conbtroller?

I would consider a clean installation any day if this test has been carried out and proven working








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> >Have you raised a crowdfunding account?
> This is out of my interests.


I honor your valuations in community-made software distribution, yet I'd love contributing to this project of yours in any way


----------



## nicolovbg

Quote:


> 1. Are you unzip all files from package? Don't run setup from zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - the result is exactly as you describe.
> 2. Take software from http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz


I don't run the setup from the archive, man 

Anyway, I downloaded the driver from the link you provided me with, then did this: https://youtu.be/AV88Vb0R8JU

As you can see, even though the mouse still works, the polling rate stays at 125 Hz :/


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tju2an*
> 
> You mention it wont work with x64 based systems of Creators Update, has anyone tested or would it work on an x86 Creators Update using old 2.0 EHCI conbtroller?


IDK, is anyone tested x86 version, but it should work and i wrote this some pages above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolovbg*
> 
> As you can see, even though the mouse still works, the polling rate stays at 125 Hz :/


Ok, this is win7+xhci (nonmicrosoft drivers) problem. In some cases solution exists.


----------



## nicolovbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> I can't see anything - there is no picture of running _setup_ in your vid


Are you really sure? On the 16th second I ran Setup.exe, set the rate and the restarted...


----------



## SweetLow

Yes, i find it already, this link http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower/420#post_25046948 actual


----------



## tju2an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> IDK, is anyone tested x86 version, but it should work and i wrote this some pages above.


Im afraid I must have missed out on that.
I will make a form of contributing to this project by rolling back to x86 creators update and try to install this.

Hopefully some results can be posted at the end of this week


----------



## tju2an

SweetLow youre the man!

Confirmed the driver works splendidly on old hardware (EHCI) in Creators Update Win10 Pro x86.

PC is old i5 760
Motherboard old P7P55d-e PRO
Same setup did not work on Win10 Pro x64 even though the motherboard is supposed to support USB 3.0. (Maybe a tier1 controller mix between xhci and ehci







)

Mouse is a standard white IMO


----------



## nicolovbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Yes, i find it already, this link http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower/420#post_25046948 actual


Thank you a lot, SweetLow!


----------



## daniel0731ex

Please excuse my bumping, but could anyone give me a summary of the current situation with Creators Update?


----------



## hogaNmTw

I would love to know how others got this to work on Windows 10 x64 ver: 1703

As I have tried every way - Parent on - Filter on / Parent Off - Filter On / Parent on / Filter Off - both off and I have tried this with all the different Hz = 31 Hz / 250 Hz / 1000 Hz

I just cannot seem to understand how to get it to work, restarted the pc, unplugged the mouse, put it back in









Is it possible for someone to make a video on the latest version of Windows 10 x64 - to show us how this works please ?









I am trying to do this for a Logitech MX300 and if it wont work on that mouse then I would like to try it on a WMO or 1.1a ?


----------



## oskid

Links in first post doesn't work, can someone provide new one, please ?


----------



## tju2an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogaNmTw*
> 
> I would love to know how others got this to work on Windows 10 x64 ver: 1703
> 
> As I have tried every way - Parent on - Filter on / Parent Off - Filter On / Parent on / Filter Off - both off and I have tried this with all the different Hz = 31 Hz / 250 Hz / 1000 Hz
> 
> I just cannot seem to understand how to get it to work, restarted the pc, unplugged the mouse, put it back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for someone to make a video on the latest version of Windows 10 x64 - to show us how this works please ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to do this for a Logitech MX300 and if it wont work on that mouse then I would like to try it on a WMO or 1.1a ?


The driver is not the faulty part in your scenario, most likely. The driver works, many have tested. Yet, those of us using older computers with the ehci usb (2.0) controller seem not to be able to clock the usbport.sys due to changes made in the file on x64 based systems.

The x86 counterpart has not been changed however, and the driver works fine with ehci.

In order to use your mouse on an x64 based rig, you will need hardware supporting xhci usb (3.0) controllers. If you are lucky, your system does and a simple driver file can be downloaded from MS. Yet this is the only solution so far. In run/devmgr you can see what controllers are enabled and running. More info concerning it all will be found if you scroll back a few pages, reading thread posts carefully.

Also, make sure you can downclock the rate, if it works, then the driver is working properly. Otherwise there might be another issue


----------



## hogaNmTw

Thanks for your reply.

Will lo0k into it further like some have advised to disable the xhci feature in Bios : ]

This is my controller from my Device Manager in the Picture on the right hand side in Windows 10 x64 will this work ? : ]

UPDATE: Plugged my Logitech MX300 into 1 of my 2 USB 3.0 Ports

Ran the Setup tool, clicked " Install Service ", then ticked Filter on Device, selected 250hz and said Restart in the APP and then tested my Mouse Hz with the Mouserate Checker App and it is working!

Wow! Who would have guessed just changing from a USB 2.0 port to a 3.0 Port made it so easy after all this struggle! Thanks so much for your time and all the people who put energy and time to make and teach us how to get our Mice to work! : ]

<3 <3 <3


----------



## daniel0731ex

What's going on with my hardware?



EDIT: Couldn't get it working, realized that I have secure boot enabled. Works after disabling Secure Boot (will get BSOD on the first restart)

Asus G750JH


----------



## hogaNmTw

Afaik, if you check 3 - 6 pages back, someone mentions something about NOT using a HUB, that it has to be an actual port - not a USB 3.0 Hub









http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz

Post from SweetLow PAGE 1:

Do not use USB hubs (for first try), it can restrict rate, attach mouse to controller ports directly. In Device Manager mouse (or HID or composite devices) must be attached to "USB Root Hub" as at screenshot above. Some xHCI controllers like this VIA can have built-in/embedded USB hub for low/full/high speed devices so it's not possible to have 2000+ Hz on such hardware.


----------



## Roxborough

Wonder if this would work on a Razer Turret mouse? Stuck at 125hz.


----------



## KaleidonKep99

Just to let you know guys.

While we wait for the signed driver to get posted here, the only way to use the unsigned one, is to boot Windows with unsigned drivers enabled.

There's no way to force that through bcdedit, since Microsoft deliberately removed support for DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS and nointegritychecks, and you can only use testsigning, which gives an annoying watermark and also prevents users from playing certain games...

*BUT*, I found a nifty app that works on Windows 10 too (with a few tweaks), called ReadyDriver Plus, which you can find through Google.

To make it work on Windows 10, you need to uncheck this option in EasyBCD.

Then save.


----------



## nidzakv

Do i need this, i'm using scream one ,which is already on 1000hz?

Послато са LG-D802 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## tju2an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nidzakv*
> 
> Do i need this, i'm using scream one ,which is already on 1000hz?
> 
> Послато са LG-D802 уз помоћ Тапатока


Probably not. What you can do is to download the old but gold program mouserate checker and make sure your system clocks your USB port fast enough.

The software discussed in this thread is about overclocking a standard rate of 125hz of some legacy/vintage mice into a 1000hz poll rate. Your mouse probably is clocked at 1000hz (could be adjustable?) already and unless your usb port/controller/hub blocks high poll rates, youre fine!


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaleidonKep99*
> 
> Just to let you know guys.
> 
> While we wait for the signed driver to get posted here, the only way to use the unsigned one, is to boot Windows with unsigned drivers enabled.
> 
> There's no way to force that through bcdedit, since Microsoft deliberately removed support for DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS and nointegritychecks, and you can only use testsigning, which gives an annoying watermark and also prevents users from playing certain games...
> 
> *BUT*, I found a nifty app that works on Windows 10 too (with a few tweaks), called ReadyDriver Plus, which you can find through Google.
> 
> To make it work on Windows 10, you need to uncheck this option in EasyBCD.
> 
> Then save.


I just went with test mode personally


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaleidonKep99*
> 
> the only way to use the unsigned one, is to boot Windows with unsigned drivers enabled.


This is not the whole picture:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/520#post_26036481


----------



## nidzakv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tju2an*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nidzakv*
> 
> Do i need this, i'm using scream one ,which is already on 1000hz?
> 
> Послато са LG-D802 уз помоћ Тапатока
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. What you can do is to download the old but gold program mouserate checker and make sure your system clocks your USB port fast enough.
> 
> The software discussed in this thread is about overclocking a standard rate of 125hz of some legacy/vintage mice into a 1000hz poll rate. Your mouse probably is clocked at 1000hz (could be adjustable?) already and unless your usb port/controller/hub blocks high poll rates, youre fine!
Click to expand...

Thanks man, im feeling nostalgic, and i hope to find new ime 3.0.. That mouse....

Послато са LG-D802 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## ELED3L

Hello
After updated the new Windows 10 creator update or what, its not working on my laptop
We have a computer, there its working, even after the update
What the hell!?
any advise?

anyway ty for anybody who made this program, and those who uploaded signes versions, i was able to play much better in games.


----------



## tju2an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELED3L*
> 
> Hello
> After updated the new Windows 10 creator update or what, its not working on my laptop
> We have a computer, there its working, even after the update
> What the hell!?
> any advise?
> 
> anyway ty for anybody who made this program, and those who uploaded signes versions, i was able to play much better in games.


Id suggest to read the last few pages as the replies contain quite alot of curious people who also wonder why it does not work.

If you have a modern PC you could propably make it work, yet if on an older system you are probably with no luck(usb 3.0 is the key here)


----------



## ELED3L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tju2an*
> 
> Id suggest to read the last few pages as the replies contain quite alot of curious people who also wonder why it does not work.
> 
> If you have a modern PC you could propably make it work, yet if on an older system you are probably with no luck(usb 3.0 is the key here)


Ooh







thanks


----------



## tju2an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELED3L*
> 
> Ooh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Are you on win10x64 creators with old hardware using the older EHCI controllers (usb 2.0) it wont work due to a change made to the usbport.sys.

Yet a rollback to 32bit or if you have the new usb3.0 xhci controller, you should be able to run the driver


----------



## AquaSurfer

I have old pc with usb 2.0 (asus p5q something motherboard), win10 x64 and it works in windows test mode.
I had to use the file from SweetLow's post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Ok, USBXHCI.SYS is not changed, but USBPORT.SYS is changed (once again).
> 
> hidusbf2.zip 7k .zip file
> 
> - for testing purpose.
> 
> As usual with selfsigned drivers - you shall enable test mode to load it.
> 
> If it will work i will send it to jeshuastarr for real signing.
> 
> P.S. Can anybody send USBPORT.SYS from *x86* version of Windows 10 Creators Update to me?


When i tried to disable test mode my wmo was dead, so i had to re-enable it.


----------



## cajass11

i cant run my wmo 1.1 in 500hz, can someone help me ?
when i had an old pc (mobo ASUS M4A785T-M) i had no problem in using my wmo 1.1 in 500hz, but to do this i had to put my windows in test mode. Now i have a z170a MOBO (msi z170a pc-mate) and i have tried everything and nothing actually works. Doing the same thing as i did with my old pc, my mouse dies in test mode.



what i have done:

I used all the drivers in this topic, followed the readme, disabled xHCI in bios. I'm using windows 7 64 bits and i really need to use my wmo 1.1 in 500hz because i play csgo in high level.
I can install other OS if this can solve my problem.


----------



## Axaion

try using an usb 2.0 port instead.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cajass11*
> 
> Now i have a z170a MOBO (msi z170a pc-mate)
> ... disabled xHCI in bios


It is mutually exclusive. Because the only USB controller on modern intel chipsets is xHCI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cajass11*
> 
> I can install other OS if this can solve my problem.


Windows 8+ will work.
P.S. Or use external USB2.0 controller, of course.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cajass11*
> 
> i cant run my wmo 1.1 in 500hz, can someone help me ?
> when i had an old pc (mobo ASUS M4A785T-M) i had no problem in using my wmo 1.1 in 500hz, but to do this i had to put my windows in test mode. Now i have a z170a MOBO (msi z170a pc-mate) and i have tried everything and nothing actually works. Doing the same thing as i did with my old pc, my mouse dies in test mode.
> 
> 
> 
> what i have done:
> 
> I used all the drivers in this topic, followed the readme, disabled xHCI in bios. I'm using *windows 7* 64 bits and i really need to use my wmo 1.1 in 500hz because i play csgo in high level.
> I can install other OS if this can solve my problem.


There is your problem right there. Bad OS that doesn't support your hardware to begin with :/
There are some guides in this thread for the old Win7 but overall if you have USB3.0 you want to avoid anything before Win8 which should be the first with USB3.0 support and the correct driver.
Personally I stretched WinXP as far as possible and then switched to Win8.1 and now Win10. Back then Win7 wasn't that impressive especially over WinXP, was damn slow in comparison on any older machine with no advantages really, no DX12 no Vulkan at the time no USB3.0 no nothing.
Really do upgrade and use an OS that is up to date. Win8.1 or Win10 you won't really notice a difference beside different start and search, I liked the Win8.1 more search wise but beside this and the DX12 support there is nothing different really user wise. Win10 may seem snappier though at least in my experience but it is still no king when it comes to properly using all the different CPU archs. Win10 better start but worse search because you cannot disable (at least I don't know how yet) the search target being including online/store nonsense when all you want is search for installed programs in your start or for files. With Win8.1 the different searches were under different hotkeys if I remember right which was nicer and it didn't search online nonsense. Cortana eats about 75MB RAM some CPU and network but it's relatively low, can be disabled only via brute force that will break other things as Cortana = search.

The mouse driver in this thread is supposed to work with the default driver, not the different driver you need when using Win7. You would need to search for different solutions that worked on Win7. WinXP had it's own different as well.


----------



## ELED3L

Thank you Sweetlow, i read back some pages, and found that new file, and its Works again

So the signed thing is for to work without testing mode?

Just because unturned game have some problem with it :/


----------



## cajass11

Thanks everyone for the help, specially sweetlow for making this possible. I installed win10 and now my mouse is running in 500hz.


----------



## labbetheking

I've read the last couple of pages and my comp is an asus rog g750jx to start with.

I just freshly installed win 10 and i don't seem to get the driver to work properly. I had 500hz on my explorer 3.0 before but now it's impossible.
I can lower it to 75hz etc so the driver seem to work?

I can't disable xhci in bios but shouldn't have to since it worked before with an older version of win 10?

If someone can help out a noob i would be thankful


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbetheking*
> 
> I just freshly installed win 10 and i don't seem to get the driver to work properly.


Just??? With high probability you freshly installed new ("it worked before with an older version of win 10") version of win 10








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbetheking*
> 
> I can't disable xhci in bios but shouldn't have to since it worked before with an older version of win 10?


Don't disable xHCI controller. Attach mouse to it instead (find the right port).


----------



## labbetheking

Got it!


----------



## TuGuX

Guys, I am on Creators Update too with Zowie EC2-evo

1000Hz doesn't work, I need the drivers signed because of Anticheat programs in CS:GO.

Is it out yet or will it come out soon?
And how to do this exactly?

Thank you!


----------



## SweetLow

hidusbfp.zip 5k .zip file 

So, for owners of Win10x64 (Fall) Creators Update + USB2.0 (EHCI) only controllers.

Here is excerpt of patching portion of hidusbf.sys
To load it on working (non test mode) windows:
0. setup hidusbf as usual
1. find any version of atsiv
2. load hidusbfp.sys (from attachment) by atsiv:
atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys
(with elevated rights command prompt)
3. restart your mouse in Setup.exe - now it shall to be overclocked

There and below is little description how to run automatically at system startup.


----------



## snowro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> hidusbfp.zip 5k .zip file
> 
> 
> So, for owners of Win10x64 Creative Update + USB2.0 only controllers - for testing.
> 
> Here is excerpt of patching portion of hidusbf.sys
> To load it on working (non test mode) windows:
> 0. setup hidusbf as usual
> 1. find any version of atsiv
> 2. load hidusbfp.sys (from attachment) by atsiv:
> atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys
> (with elevated rights command prompt)
> 3. restart your mouse in Setup.exe - now it shall to be overclocked
> 
> and post results here


Can you attach atsiv.exe too?


----------



## spicy-

Hi, whenever I click "Install Service," it says, "Installation Failed", then i tried to install the .INF file manually by right clicking it and clicking install, still same error, "Installation Failed." Can i please get help?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicy-*
> 
> Hi, whenever I click "Install Service," it says, "Installation Failed", then i tried to install the .INF file manually by right clicking it and clicking install, still same error, "Installation Failed." Can i please get help?


if you want to get help you need to give out some basic information such as

What OS?, and if windows 10, which version of said OS
Motherboard?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> hidusbfp.zip 5k .zip file
> 
> 
> So, for owners of Win10x64 Creative Update + USB2.0 only controllers - for testing.
> 
> Here is excerpt of patching portion of hidusbf.sys
> To load it on working (non test mode) windows:
> 0. setup hidusbf as usual
> 1. find any version of atsiv
> 2. load hidusbfp.sys (from attachment) by atsiv:
> atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys
> (with elevated rights command prompt)
> 3. restart your mouse in Setup.exe - now it shall to be overclocked
> 
> and post results here


I'm still waiting for CU, M$ is taking their time to release it.
As far as atsiv goes, don't have it and can't find it quickly either, seems old, EOL, dead, download pages 404, gone, dead.


----------



## snowro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> hidusbfp.zip 5k .zip file
> 
> 
> So, for owners of Win10x64 Creative Update + USB2.0 only controllers - for testing.
> 
> Here is excerpt of patching portion of hidusbf.sys
> To load it on working (non test mode) windows:
> 0. setup hidusbf as usual
> 1. find any version of atsiv
> 2. load hidusbfp.sys (from attachment) by atsiv:
> atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys
> (with elevated rights command prompt)
> 3. restart your mouse in Setup.exe - now it shall to be overclocked
> 
> and post results here


I tried in ATSIV 1.01, but it doesn't work for me. I get the error:

Code:



Code:


Attempting to start driver C:\ATSIV\hidusbfp.sys
Error 0xc0000001, operation failed

For everyone who want to test with ATSIV:

Atsiv.zip 32k .zip file


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowro*
> 
> Error 0xc0000001, operation failed


It's normal







Try the next step.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicy-*
> 
> Hi, whenever I click "Install Service," it says, "Installation Failed", then i tried to install the .INF file manually by right clicking it and clicking install, still same error, "Installation Failed." Can i please get help?


Are you unzip package?


----------



## snowro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> It's normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the next step.


Oh well, I tried the next step but it didn't work. The mouse was still at 125Hz polling rate








I used your driver before Creators Update and it worked perfectly.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowro*
> 
> The mouse was still at 125Hz polling rate


Ok, some time later i will give the new debug version.
But to be sure - can you check the version of hidusbf.sys for test mode on your system?


----------



## snowro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Ok, some time later i will give the new debug version.
> But to be sure - can you check the version of hidusbf.sys for test mode on your system?


I tested it few mins ago in Test Mode the file from HERE but no luck. Still 125Hz.









EDIT: I also tested in Test Mode the hidusbfp.sys file you provided 1 day ago, still 125Hz.


----------



## nikolostam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> hidusbfp.zip 5k .zip file
> 
> 
> So, for owners of Win10x64 Creative Update + USB2.0 only controllers - for testing.
> 
> Here is excerpt of patching portion of hidusbf.sys
> To load it on working (non test mode) windows:
> 0. setup hidusbf as usual
> 1. find any version of atsiv
> 2. load hidusbfp.sys (from attachment) by atsiv:
> atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys
> (with elevated rights command prompt)
> 3. restart your mouse in Setup.exe - now it shall to be overclocked
> 
> and post results here


pls attach atsiv. cant find it anywhere





















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> hidusbfp.zip 5k .zip file
> 
> 
> So, for owners of Win10x64 Creative Update + USB2.0 only controllers - for testing.
> 
> Here is excerpt of patching portion of hidusbf.sys
> To load it on working (non test mode) windows:
> 0. setup hidusbf as usual
> 1. find any version of atsiv
> 2. load hidusbfp.sys (from attachment) by atsiv:
> atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys
> (with elevated rights command prompt)
> 3. restart your mouse in Setup.exe - now it shall to be overclocked
> 
> and post results here


Cant find
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Ok, some time later i will give the new debug version.
> But to be sure - can you check the version of hidusbf.sys for test mode on your system?


BRUH IT WORKS !. it works for me in test mode windows 10 creators update x64


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowro*
> 
> I tested it few mins ago in Test Mode the file from HERE but no luck. Still 125Hz.


So you probably have some other problem. First make driver main functioning test - try to downclock rate to 62 or 31Hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolostam*
> 
> BRUH IT WORKS !. it works for me in test mode windows 10 creators update x64


If you have test mode driver working then try non test mode driver


----------



## snowro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolostam*
> 
> pls attach atsiv. cant find it anywhere


Here:

Atsiv.zip 32k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> So you probably have some other problem. First make driver main functioning test - try to downclock rate to 62 or 31Hz.
> If you have test mode driver working then try non test mode driver


Already tried that, still 125Hz.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowro*
> 
> Already tried that, still 125Hz.


Post screenshots of setup.exe (with enabled driver on mouse) and mouse in Device Manager (in device tree mode, as in first post of http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz )


----------



## snowro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Post screenshots of setup.exe (with enabled driver on mouse) and mouse in Device Manager (in device tree mode, as in first post of http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz )


Here you go:
https://i.imgur.com/y4Z1hpS.png
https://i.imgur.com/VZQ8lIL.png

I just hope the Device Manager screenshot is okay.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowro*
> 
> Here you go:
> I just hope the Device Manager screenshot is okay.


You forgot to set "Filter on device" checkbox

>I just hope the Device Manager screenshot is okay
Actually no - there is not any mice on screenshot







But problem is on first screenshot


----------



## snowro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> You forgot to set "Filter on device" checkbox
> 
> >I just hope the Device Manager screenshot is okay
> Actually no - there is not any mice on screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But problem is on first screenshot


OMG. It's working after I set checkbox on "Filter on device"








Tried again with ATSIV and "Filter on device" thing









Thank you, sir!


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowro*
> 
> Tried again with ATSIV and "Filter on device" thing


Ok. It is easy to fully automate (and load atsiv so that there is not remains in memory after loading hidusbfp). I will post this later (may be).


----------



## MungoOCE

Sorry I'm a total noob - how exactly do I install the new hidusb with atsiv?


----------



## hugototh

I just did a fresh install of windows 7 64 bit in order to get this working properly. Can anyone give me precise instructions on how to get 1000hz on USB 2.0 port?


----------



## plyr

right button on hidusbf.inf -> install

reboot the pc

execute the setup.exe, hit filter on device, parent process, set hz then restart, close.

thats what works here.


----------



## benllok

No need to restart pc in my case. Running on windows 10 Version 1607, Build 14393 (Anniversary Update) after fresh install. I'm avoiding Creators Update for now, I believe skipping the "privacy settings" window that pops up every time I restart or turn on the PC will pass the Creators Update from being downloaded. So what I did:

1- Right click on HIDUSBF: install
2- Run "Setup"
3- Select proper device on the list (your mouse description)
4- Check "filter on device"
5- Select desired hz (usually 500 or 1000)
6- Clicl "restart" button
7- Test with "mouserate" app if it worked


----------



## kr0w

There was a Windows 10 update for my setup this afternoon. I can't seem to overclock my IMO1.1 to 500Hz using the SweetLow driver. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## jeshuastarr

Creators update only works with usb 3.0 or 3.1 with stock Microsoft drivers. You can no longer use usb 2.0 on win 10 cu until a new driver is signed. on another note, Microsoft ****ed up the input stack majorly and is working to fix it and that might end up causing us to need an even newer version than what works now. I believe sweetlow has an unsigned driver that works on usb 2.0 on win 10 cu though. We just don't have a signed driver.


----------



## the1freeMan

Thank you Microsoft for evolving your anti-consumer policy to full out mocking.


----------



## JackCY

Why would you install CU? What machines have been automatically updated to CU, only Skylake and newer?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kr0w*
> 
> There was a Windows 10 update for my setup this afternoon. I can't seem to overclock my IMO1.1 to 500Hz using the SweetLow driver. Anyone else experiencing this?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/480#post_25977633
or
http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/560#post_26169448


----------



## kr0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Why would you install CU? What machines have been automatically updated to CU, only Skylake and newer?


Was shutting down laptop when the option listed was shut down and update.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/480#post_25977633
> or
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/560#post_26169448


OC works on USB3.0. Thanks!


----------



## dogroll

My WMO1.1A only runs at 680hz max when set to 1000hz on my desktop with gigabyte X58-UD3R -- usb controller bottleneck? My laptop (lenovo T520) could reach 1000hz.

Should I leave it at 1000hz where it's effectively 680hz, or just stick to 500hz?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogroll*
> 
> My WMO1.1A only runs at 680hz max when set to 1000hz on my desktop with gigabyte X58-UD3R -- usb controller bottleneck?


Probably. But try both controllers







(if you have windows 8+, of course).


----------



## Oh wow Secret Cow

Why were both of the downloads taken down???


----------



## hemlatuyda

Where can I get latest hidusbf pack with signed drivers?

I have Windows 10 Pro x64 CU and my motherboard MSI B250M Pro-VD has USB3.0 ports and xHCI handoff option in UEFI/BIOS but I've been told I don't need to enable xHCI handoff because motherboard supports Win10 USB3.0 ports natively. Should I just get hidusbf pack, install certificate and drivers and run setup to test?

EDIT: I can confirm it works properly on my setup just by clicking Setup.exe. By default my Windows was using Intel xHCI driver and mouse was connected to 3.0 port, XHCI handoff option was disabled in UEFI/BIOS. My Logitech Pilot OEM easily does 500hz and tops out at around 750hz. Not bad for a 16 year old $5 mouse.

I've used this file: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/45829
From this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz

But I have this question, how to -->completely<-- uninstall everything that has been installed? I need this because I want to test polling rate vs CPU usage.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemlatuyda*
> 
> But I have this question, how to -->completely<-- uninstall everything that has been installed? I need this because I want to test polling rate vs CPU usage.


Completely? - Use readme, Luke!
But for testing purpose just disable driver in Setup and restart. This remove it from memory.


----------



## hemlatuyda

Thanks, found it. It's quite odd for me, my mouse default is around 125Hz but when I have no driver loaded my CPU usage is around 1-2% when I move mouse fast. When I enable driver but keep polling to defaults usage jumps to 8-10%. Then when I change polling from default to 500Hz CPU usage goes to around 9-12% when moving mouse fast. So in my case driver itself takes more CPU cycles than increased polling. Would it mean that if I would get new mouse with default 500Hz and not use software to alter it, it would use less CPU than old mouse with altered polling?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemlatuyda*
> 
> when moving mouse


Moving where?


----------



## hemlatuyda

Moving around desktop, very rapid circular movements I can keep them up for 30-60s and probe CPU usage with program watching graph.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemlatuyda*
> 
> Moving around desktop


So you measure Explorer CPU consuming. This is far from ideal measurement tool


----------



## hemlatuyda

Yes but it's 0-2% when mouse is idle. Do you know how this driver interferes with windows application priority?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemlatuyda*
> 
> 0-2% when mouse is idle.


And what does this fact prove or disprove?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemlatuyda*
> 
> Do you know how this driver interferes with windows application priority?


Zero interference. Nothing changes.


----------



## hemlatuyda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> And what does this fact prove or disprove?


For me, that driver itself is CPU hungry. I could be wrong or it could be system specific, perhaps someone else could test it out. My CPU is stock Pentium G4600 3.6GHz, two physical cores and four threads.
Quote:


> Zero interference. Nothing changes.


I meant is it possible to manipulate program priorities to give or take more to hidusbf.sys. I know that drivers are unaffected by program priorities because programs just send calls to drivers and drivers respond to those calls but I am wondering what happens when you run app with very high CPU usage and you don't get enough CPU cycles left for hidusbf.sys, it seems that driver is prioritized in such scenario but I don't have any clarification.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemlatuyda*
> 
> For me, that driver itself is CPU hungry.


Why do you think so? The fact that driver doesn't use CPU when it doesn't run can't prove or disprove anything about how driver uses CPU when it runs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemlatuyda*
> 
> I could be wrong or it could be system specific, perhaps someone else could test it out.


My friend, i ask you second time: test where? When you test Explorer you don't test driver


----------



## hemlatuyda

So you do believe that if I would get new mouse that runs at 500Hz by default and doesn't need hidusbf.sys it will have exactly same CPU usage as with hidusbf.sys? Also how you do explain that when my mouse is at default 125Hz, it uses 0-2% CPU but when I turn hidsubf.sys on and keep polling at default 125Hz CPU usage grows?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemlatuyda*
> 
> So you do believe that if I would get new mouse that runs at 500Hz by default and doesn't need hidusbf.sys it will have exactly same CPU usage as with hidusbf.sys?


I don't believe, i know







CPU usage will not be exactly the same, but you will not be able to measure this difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemlatuyda*
> 
> Also how you do explain that when my mouse is at default 125Hz, it uses 0-2% CPU but when I turn hidsubf.sys on and keep polling at default 125Hz CPU usage grows?


It's obvious - Explorer (not driver) make some (relatively long) processing on mouse events. So when i said you about bad measuring tool (to measure *driver* CPU usage) i waited the question about good tool. But you didn't ask it


----------



## hemlatuyda

Quote:


> It's obvious - Explorer (not driver) make some (relatively long) processing on mouse events. So when i said you about bad measuring tool (to measure driver CPU usage) i waited the question about good tool. But you didn't ask it


Interesting. It's quite possible because this is Windows 10, OS that can even remove own components without informing you. But to tools, are there any? I am not that much interested, was just wondering what could be causing it but possibly "Explorer" answer explains everything. Now I am wondering what to do about it and am I the only one with such issue.


----------



## artem1s

Hi guys, request some help








Struggling to get this to work for me, may not be doing it right, but i tried to follow the first posts instructions.
Each time i restart, the mouse will not have any power to it.
I've got a msi z77a g45,
windows 10 build 15063 (think its pirate, still asks to activate windows, can't remember what i did ages ago, strangely though the 'activate windows' watermark has disappeared today, after many tries to get the mouse fixed









intellimouse 3.0

i've read that disabling xhci is something to try, but i can't see anything in my bios. only 'usb controller' and 'legacy support' options (enabled/disabled). each of those i tried disabling, but upon a save n restart, they will return to enabled.

Also tried disabled usb 3.0 something or other in device manager, that also resurrected itself :/

Many thanks









edit* hmm i've confused myself, have been jumping around threads and been going off of this information on here - http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower

will look to the start of THIS thread to see if i've been doing things wrong. thanks


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artem1s*
> 
> Each time i restart, the mouse will not have any power to it.
> I've got a msi z77a g45,
> windows 10 build 15063


1. Put mouse on usb port served by xhci controller (and don't disable it)
2. Disable Secure Boot


----------



## keento

The link does not work anymore, i can't dowload the software.


----------



## sorrow94

Guys,

First of all, thanks you all for your work.

Second of all, the link is dead, can't someone kind enough who still has it can upload it again ?

Second of all, i'm on windows 7, will it work with my intellimouse 1.1 (I aim to OC it to 500 hertz) without test mode ? (The games i play need an AC that doesn't allow test mode on







).

Thanks you all in advance !


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorrow94*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> First of all, thanks you all for your work.
> 
> Second of all, the link is dead, can't someone kind enough who still has it can upload it again ?
> 
> Second of all, i'm on windows 7, will it work with my intellimouse 1.1 (I aim to OC it to 500 hertz) without test mode ? (The games i play need an AC that doesn't allow test mode on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Thanks you all in advance !


Here you go. Yes, it will work.


----------



## sorrow94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Here you go. Yes, it will work.


Thanks you a lot bro ! It will help me a lot







!


----------



## JackCY

All I can say is that IE3.0 at 1000Hz works fine on Win10 without CU update because M$ still did not release it, while a Logitech G403 is plugged in at the same time at 1000Hz to a different port and only controlled via it's own software and defaults to 1000Hz.

I'm still keeping the IE3.0 running but may later disconnect and hopefully uninstall the moded driver or what other ways there are to revert to non modified state.


----------



## KaleidonKep99

Hello everyone!

I recently downloaded the Windows Driver Kit, so I might be able to create a self-signed certificate (Everyone will have to install it) to allow people to use the driver without booting with the driver signature disabled, and without using test mode!

I'll post it as soon as I finish testing the certificate!


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaleidonKep99*
> 
> allow people to use the driver without booting with the driver signature disabled, and without using test mode!


----------



## maxx91

Hi Everybody,

I am facing troubles after 20+ tries and still not capable to solve this problem.

I tried everything following instructions in readme file and i have read this whole thread looking for solution, but still nothing. Could someone please help me somehow with this?

P.S. I've tried to lower polling rate to 31 or 62 and it works, but after trying to get higher than default of 125Hz, nothing happens.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JackCY

List your OS + version + settings, mouse, and all that.

If I'm not using the driver anymore should I uninstall it? Is there any advantage to doing so?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Is there any advantage to doing so?


Little reduction of used disk space, of course


----------



## emka

Will this work for keyboard?


----------



## Melan

Untick mice only and it should show keyboards. Whether it will overclock is for you to find out.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Untick mice only and it should show keyboards. Whether it will overclock is for you to find out.


And how can one verify that it did work for a keyboard? I really would like to know and verify.


----------



## bouncyMoob

Hi everyone.

Since I got this computer I haven't been able to play smooth with a mouse. It does work with an Xbox controller via USB tho. Quite an irony. The micro stuttering or whatever the name is that happens when I use the mouse is unplayable and gives some headache with the time. Happens in single and multiplayer and the FPS are not a problem, no drops. While in the game, if I use the keyboard to move around or I use the Xbox controller everything goes well, the issue shows up as soon as I move the mouse to look around. After a lot of googling and 2 weeks of installing OSs and trying everything, my guess is that the issue is related to the mouse rate then. Hence here I am.

I have tried the instructions many (many) times, with restarting and without, with test-mode and without. I have tried with a wireless Logitech g602 and a cabled Corsair M65 Pro. If I run the mouse Rate Checker in a laptop with a Windows 7 and the Corsair I get easily 500 Hz. Not in this Windows 10.

What happens is rather weird. If I am in the setup.exe window and I move the mouse over the Mouse Rate Checker it works and I get around 300-500Hz but as soon as I click the Desktop, Chrome or something else that is not the setup.exe window the rate does drop to 90Hz. As a side note my "regular" rate is 90 and not 125 which I believe it is where the issue might be? I'm kinda new to all this, I am in IT but in another "section" of the building







so any help is appreciated and why I've tried to give as much info as possible.

This are the specs:

Windows 10 64 - I've tried the Education N version, up to date and a doggy Pro one which haven't updated, just in case, which currently is in 10586 Build.
Nvidia drivers: have tried the last 2 versions (I can't recall the exact v. number of the previous one, I think it had a "28" at the end).

i5 7600K 3.80Ghz
16 RAM Single channel 1069 Mhz
STRIX Z270E mobo
PG348Q Monitor
GTX 1080 Zotac
500 GB SSD Western Digital

Thanks guys

bM


----------



## JackCY

This driver is mostly for old mice, newer products have either hardware toggle button or their own software to adjust the frequency or already run higher freq. USB and do not offer a change.

Not all mice work at higher USB frequency. And I don't know what the support is from other devices such as keyboards etc. either or how to verify it actually works for them.


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> And how can one verify that it did work for a keyboard? I really would like to know and verify.


I'm sure there's more elegant ways out there to do this, but here's what I used to do to verify keyboard polling:

Enable use keyboard as mouse, use mouserate.exe, place cursor on active field, use keyboard to move cursor, pressing two movement keys at the same time.


----------



## JackCY

"Turn on mouse keys" doesn't work for me. That feature in Windows is broken, it only seems to react to real keys and not generated keystrokes. Say I press 2, 4 which sends num2, num4 and Windows doesn't move the mouse pointer one bit, just ignores it.


----------



## KaleidonKep99

I've been trying to create a signed driver for MONTHS, but I failed nevertheless.

Looks like there's no way to avoid the Authenticode enforcement under Windows 10, and after I read a paragraph about it, in the Microsoft Dev Portal, I guess there's no way for us to make them sign this "OC driver".

We could at least ask them to provide us with an option to overclock mice, with maybe a warning of some sort.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaleidonKep99*
> 
> I guess there's no way for us to make them sign this "OC driver".


Money will allow them to sign even the most malicious of drivers (capcom.sys)


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaleidonKep99*
> 
> I guess there's no way for us to make them sign this "OC driver".


What are you trying to do? Now you must have microsoft sign only for systems with Secure Boot enabled:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/340#post_25560676


----------



## JackCY

Win10, no problem, using the same old driver published here. It's all about that secure boot which has been mentioned before and possibly not installing the CU update but that has not been out on many many PCs anyway and it's a manual install for most so just don't do it. Plus what device are you using in 2017 that doesn't support higher speed USB if it can benefit from it? For mice that would be sticking with some 10 year old mouse like I did and recently replaced. Otherwise why do you need USB frequency change?


----------



## senileoldman

On Linux you can just write a file to force all usb ports to run at whatever ms you want.

It works with my WMO's.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senileoldman*
> 
> On Linux you can just write a file to force all usb ports to run at whatever ms you want.
> 
> It works with my WMO's.


Isn't it also possible to get insanely low OS overheard and DPC latency on Linux by making it really, really barebones and changing some settings? Like, Gentoo minimum amount of packages installed barebones here but I wouldn't know for sure as I've never tried Linux before.


----------



## senileoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Isn't it also possible to get insanely low OS overheard and DPC latency on Linux by making it really, really barebones and changing some settings? Like, Gentoo minimum amount of packages installed barebones here but I wouldn't know for sure as I've never tried Linux before.


For what? Gaming? Yes, I guess.

You could just install the essentials and make it weight less and have less OS overhead than Windows.

You could also build your own Real Time kernel from scratch, or your own low latency distro. There are some ultra low latency distros built specially for trading and audio recording.

Professional recording studios, gameservers and trading computers use Linux because of the low lantecy capatibilies it can offer, instead of a closed OS, like Windows. But at the end, it doesn't matter that much. Processors nowadays are fast enough to handle different tasks at the same time close to real time.

DPC lantecy is mostly caused by faulty drivers, software, etc; not your OS's fault. I wouldn't change from Windows to Linux just to get 'lower latency', that you won't even notice.

Gameserves hosted on an 1000hz kernel Linux PC is a must, tho.

Forgot to add that, lowlatency, rt, realtime kernels add a lot of overhead; so that not might be what you want.


----------



## MLT04

Hi, I've been using the old method for 500hzing my WMO so I'm late to the party and with the links in the OP being dead I was wondering if it's possible to get the driver/instructions/basic info etc without scouring through 600+ forum posts? p-please

Btw is there a github or anything to keep track of updates?
Big thanks to all involved. Sorry for the new account, I don't remember my old one.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLT04*
> 
> Hi, I've been using the old method for 500hzing my WMO so I'm late to the party and with the links in the OP being dead I was wondering if it's possible to get the driver/instructions/basic info etc without scouring through 600+ forum posts? p-please
> 
> Btw is there a github or anything to keep track of updates?
> Big thanks to all involved. Sorry for the new account, I don't remember my old one.


 hidusbf.zip 360k .zip file


Haven't heard of it being updated. This one still works for me.


----------



## JackCY

I have an older version which is signed as well without the 2-8kHz stuff. Dunno why this newer exists I've had no issue with the previous one.


----------



## MLT04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> hidusbf.zip 360k .zip file
> 
> 
> Haven't heard of it being updated. This one still works for me.


Thank you


----------



## MipMap

Quote:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am facing troubles after 20+ tries and still not capable to solve this problem.
> 
> I tried everything following instructions in readme file and i have read this whole thread looking for solution, but still nothing. Could someone please help me somehow with this?
> 
> P.S. I've tried to lower polling rate to 31 or 62 and it works, but after trying to get higher than default of 125Hz, nothing happens.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I got the exact same problem. If I try with 62 Hz, it works correctly. If I try to use 500 or 1000 Hz it stays at 125 Hz...

I have Windows 7 x64 system, when I look at the drivers for my USB controllers it says that the driver is called iusb3hub.sys. The README file doesn't mention this base driver but USBPORT.SYS/USBXHCI.SYS instead. Is this why it doesn't work properly ? What can I try to do ?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MipMap*
> 
> I got the exact same problem. If I try with 62 Hz, it works correctly. If I try to use 500 or 1000 Hz it stays at 125 Hz...
> 
> I have Windows 7 x64 system, when I look at the drivers for my USB controllers it says that the driver is called iusb3hub.sys. The README file doesn't mention this base driver but USBPORT.SYS/USBXHCI.SYS instead. Is this why it doesn't work properly ? What can I try to do ?


1. README state that this isn't working (now)
2. if you have intel chipset up to 90 series try http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower/420#post_25046948 (and below) or disable xHCI controller else - Windows 8+ will work (if you have right mouse, of course)


----------



## MipMap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> 2. if you have intel chipset up to 90 series try http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower/420#post_25046948 (and below) or disable xHCI controller else - Windows 8+ will work (if you have right mouse, of course)


Hello and thank you for your answer. Unfortunately I tried some things but it still doesn't work.

I went into the BIOS and enabled the option XHCI Hand-Off. No effect.

I installed the R&W Programm and ran the command you said. The D0 part of the PCI was all 00 (you said that meant the command worked so I guess it's good) but no change for the mouse, it's still at 125 Hz...

The thing is, I don't know how I can see if my Intel Chipset is > 90 or < 90. All I know is that my motherboard is an ASUS B150 Pro. I can disable my USB ports in the BIOS but I'm afraid it will just make them unusable so I don't want to try without asking you first.

My mouse is a Microsoft WMO (Wheel Mouse Optical) so it should be working with it normally.


----------



## JackCY

Windows 7 doesn't support USB3.0, you have to have a custom driver, where as the driver here is meant to replace a standard one not the custom one. Some got it working I think, you would have to read the pages before.
Overall get Win10 at best without CU which M$ hasn't deployed to most machines anyway yet, disabled all the safe/troll/secure/whatever useless boot option and live happily ever after.

For Win7 the procedure is written in readme I think, if it doesn't work, well bad luck, update your OS.


----------



## MipMap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Windows 7 doesn't support USB3.0, you have to have a custom driver, where as the driver here is meant to replace a standard one not the custom one. Some got it working I think, you would have to read the pages before.
> Overall get Win10 at best without CU which M$ hasn't deployed to most machines anyway yet, disabled all the safe/troll/secure/whatever useless boot option and live happily ever after.
> 
> For Win7 the procedure is written in readme I think, if it doesn't work, well bad luck, update your OS.


Just when I thought I could at last enjoy the Hz without the need to go into Test Mode :'( (which would not work either I guess since now I got USB 3.0 and before I got 2.0 so I shouldn't have upgraded my RIG in a way...). Updating my OS... why not, but doing all that, format and so on only to benefit from 500 Hz, I'm not sure I'll have the courage at the moment. Besides, they once proposed to update to Windows 10 for free, but I don't think it's the case anymore so buying a new licence bothers me a bit too







.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MipMap*
> 
> All I know is that my motherboard is an ASUS B150 Pro.


This is 100 series, so (now) you have only the second option without adding new hardware - more recent OS. Or you can try to install EHCI (USB2.0) USB controller. As your mobo have PCI slots it's pretty easy.


----------



## MipMap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> This is 100 series, so (now) you have only the second option without adding new hardware - more recent OS. Or you can try to install EHCI (USB2.0) USB controller. As your mobo have PCI slots it's pretty easy.


Okay, so, let's say I get this kind of card and install it on my motherboard : https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B000IFSD74/ref=asc_df_B000IFSD7447050170/?tag=googshopfr-21&creative=22722&creativeASIN=B000IFSD74&linkCode=df0&hvdev=c&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=

It should work ?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MipMap*
> 
> It should work ?


With high probability - yes. But nobody can give you 100% guarantee


----------



## JackCY

Just get a new mouse instead


----------



## MipMap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Just get a new mouse instead


There is no better mouse other than WMO that I know of, especially not under 30 $ which is obviously an already preposterous price for a mouse. USB 2.0 cards seem to be quite cheap, I might try it later on.

Thank you and SweetLow for helping me though, much appreciated !


----------



## JackCY

No USB2.0 ports on your board? Many boards have them.


----------



## MipMap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> No USB2.0 ports on your board? Many boards have them.


Well, I have some USB 2.0 ports on my PC for sure, but in the drivers it actually shows they are all controlled by the 3.0 driver, they make no difference. In the BIOS, I see the USB 3.0 ones and I can desactivate them but I have no options to make them 2.0 or such.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> No USB2.0 ports on your board? Many boards have them.


As i stated many times - port and controller of this port don't have direct relation. More to say - on old Intel chipsets you can setup you hardware that one port has different controllers for different devices. (my link above)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MipMap*
> 
> USB 2.0 cards seem to be quite cheap


Yes. It's strange, but hardware solution is cheapest


----------



## Shurik38

Hello,
firsty sorry for my english, I do my best.
I have the *Logitech MX518*.
I update Windows 10 in Fall Creators Update (ver 1709) yesterday, and after I did a clean install of it.
The rest of my config : MSI Z77a-g43 / i5-3570K / 8Go DDR3 / 850Evo 256Go.

Before, in the previous Windows 10 version Anniversary 1607 (*I didnt* the Creators Update 1703), I had use the programm "hidusbf" for my MX 518 :
-Open DRIVER, launch Setup.exe, select my mouse (only 1 choice), check "filter on device", select 500 hz, clic "Instal Service", clic "Restart", clic "Close", reboot pc, verify my Hz with Mouserate, and it's worked, I had 500hz in my MX 518.

Unfortunatly, this method doesnt work with the Fall Creators Update 1709... After that I have only 125Hz...

I have seen in this topic, that it was a other version of "hidusbf" for the Creators Update 1703. Peraps it would have a new version of program for the new update Fall Creators Update 1709. Just waiting the new version of "hidusbf" ? Or does it exist a new method for 500hz with my MX518 without using Windows in "Test Mode" ?

Thanks for your answers


----------



## SweetLow

if you have usb2.0 (ehci) only controller:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/480#post_25977633
or
http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/560#post_26169448

if you have both controllers - choose port so the usb3.0(xhci) controller will serve your mouse


----------



## Nayker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> if you have usb2.0 (ehci) only controller:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/480#post_25977633
> or
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/560#post_26169448
> 
> if you have both controllers - choose port so the usb3.0(xhci) controller will serve your mouse


It works for me (Windows 10 version 1709, compilation 16299.19, usb2.0) but can it start automatically at startup?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayker*
> 
> can it start automatically at startup?


Of course.
You need to:
1. Apply patch.
2. Restart device after that. There are many possibilities to do that. One of the examples is Nir Sofer's DevManView See below.
As you have to admin privileges to do that without prompt - good place to call this is scheduler job.


----------



## Shurik38

Sorry, I dont understand.
I have this Motherboard : https://fr.msi.com/Motherboard/Z77A-G43/Gallery
So, 6 USB 2.0 ports + 2 USB 3.0 ports. I dont know if it's ehci or xhci.
My MX518 is plug into USB 2.0. Do I have to plug it into USB 3.0 ? (If I have to, I can because there are free)
What's the procedure step by step for have 500 hz ? (really step by step please)

Other question, I had to make a wrong manipulation with "hidusbf" and I lost the cursor of my mouse on the 1st USB 2.0 port ... Even if I reboot the computer. The only way I found to retrieve the mouse pointer was to change the USB port by plugging it into a auther USB 2.0 port ... I redid this fault on 4 of my USB 2.0 ports. I have trouble doing it when I use the hidusbf software. How to make the USB 2.0 port functional ?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Nayker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurik38*
> 
> What's the procedure step by step for have 500 hz ? (really step by step please)


1. Download hidusbf (Attached below or here). I installed the certificate that comes with it. In Windows 7 it was necessary to use it without Safe Mode, but in Windows 10 it does not seem to work. I do not know if it is necessary to install it in W10, correct me. Although it does not hurt to install it)
2. Open Setup.exe that is in the DRIVER folder
3. Make sure that 'Filter on Device' is not checked and that Selected Rate is Default
4. Click on 'Install Service' (In this step I did not need to restart the system, but I think it is recommended)
5. Download hidusbfp.zip (Attached below or here) and Atsiv.zip (Attached below or here) and unzip them (preferably in the same folder)
6. Open command prompt with admin rights (Windows Key + X or Right Click on Start Menu and select it here) and navigate to the folder where you have unzipped atsiv.exe (You can keep SHIFT + Right Click on the folder that is the atsiv.exe and select 'Open command prompt' but you need to run it with administrator permissions and this way it does not)
7. With the command prompt open and the path where atsiv.exe is located, type: atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys (If both files are in the same folder, if not, you must specify the full path of hidusbfp.sys, example: atsiv.exe -f C:\Users\admin\Desktop\hidusbfp.sys)
8. Open Setup.exe, check 'Filter on Device', choose the amount of hz and press 'Restart'
9. Verify that the mouse is running at the selected amount using mouserate (Attached below)

hidusbf.zip 360k .zip file


hidusbfp.zip 5k .zip file


Atsiv.zip 32k .zip file


mouserate.zip 7k .zip file


To start automatically at startup, I created a task through the task scheduler using devcon.exe to restart the device because I did not find how to do it with DevManView, disable and enable does not restart the device.

I downloaded devcon from this link because to obtain officially requires WDK and it is a download of more than 1GB to only use an 80KB file. I do not know if it is possible to attach it for license issues as explained on the page.

1. Download devcon.exe (If you have Windows Driver Kit (WDK) installed, you will already own it). If you download it from the above page, it is preferable that you put it in the same folder as atsiv.exe and hidusbfp.sys
2. Open Windows Device Manager (Windows Key + X or Right Click on Start Menu and select it here or right click on This PC/Computer and select Manage, then choose on the left bar Device Manager) and search for 'Mice and other pointing devices', expand it and press double click on your Mice or right click and select Properties
3. Select the Details tab and in Property choose Device Instance Patch. Record the name shown in the list between the first and second \ sign, for example ROOT_HUB20.

Example:


In my case it is "HID\VID_0000&PID_0538\6&7412F21&0&0000" and the name would be VID_0000

4. Open the Task Scheduler (Use windows search in the start menu or the icon in the taskbar or trought Computer Management (Windows Key + X or Right Click on Start Menu) > System Tools > select it here)
5. In the top bar, select 'Action' and choose 'Create task' or in the left sidebar, select 'Task Scheduler Library' and in a blank space press right click and choose 'Create new task'
6. Choose the name you want for the task, check 'Run with higher privileges'
7. Select the 'Triggers' tab, press the 'New' button and choose the task 'At log on', choose if you want it to run for each user or one in specific (remember where the files will be for execution), click OK
8. Select the 'Actions' tab and press 'New', choose: 'Action: Start a program', press 'Browse' and search for atsiv.exe, in Add Arguments type: -f [path to the file]\hidusbfp sys (example: C:\Users\admin\Desktop\hidusbfp.sys), click OK
9. Again press 'New', 'Action: Start a program' and search for devcon.exe, in Add Arguments type: restart * device_name* (replace with the name of your device, it must be between *), click OK
9.1 If you have WDK, try with the following directory in Program or script:
%WindowsSdkDir%\tools\x64\devcon.exe
According to your version of Windows (in this case I suppose that x64, since it is the version of hidusbfp.sys)

10. Press OK to create the task. The order of the files must be atsiv.exe and devcon.exe later!

Try restarting the PC and see if it does not throw any errors.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayker*
> 
> I did not find how to do it with DevManView, disable and enable does not restart the device.


Really? Strange, i thought that disable and enable of device is equivalent of restart.
P.S. I personally use my own tool, which expressly can enable, disable and restart. Some little analog of devcon.


----------



## WMOman

So what's a link that will not contain any viruses? none of the OP links work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Here you go. Yes, it will work.


I download this one, this guy seems like a legit member..

there's also this guy here on esreality that posted it back in the day:

http://www.esreality.com/post/2811257/signed-500-1000hz-driver/#pid2811264

but the file size is 280kb, meanwhile mouz's file is 360kb.. what gives?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayker*
> 
> 1. Download hidusbf (Attached below). I installed the certificate that comes with it. In Windows 7 it was necessary to use it without Safe Mode, but in Windows 10 it does not seem to work. I do not know if it is necessary to install it in W10, correct me. Although it does not hurt to install it)
> 2. Open Setup.exe that is in the DRIVER folder
> 3. Make sure that 'Filter on Device' is not checked and that Selected Rate is Default
> 4. Click on 'Install Service' (In this step I did not need to restart the system, but I think it is recommended)
> 5. Download hidusbfp.sys and atsiv.exe (Attached below) and unzip them (preferably in the same folder)
> 6. Open command prompt with admin rights (Windows Key + X or Right Click on Start Menu and select it here) and navigate to the folder where you have unzipped atsiv.exe (You can keep SHIFT + Right Click on the folder that is the atsiv.exe and select 'Open command prompt' but you need to run it with administrator permissions and this way it does not)
> 7. With the command prompt open and the path where atsiv.exe is located, type: atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys (If both files are in the same folder, if not, you must specify the full path of hidusbfp.sys, example: atsiv.exe -f C:\Users\admin\Desktop\hidusbfp.sys)
> 8. Open Setup.exe, check 'Filter on Device', choose the amount of hz and press 'Restart'
> 9. Verify that the mouse is running at the selected amount using mouserate (Attached below)
> 
> hidusbf.zip 360k .zip file
> 
> 
> hidusbfp.zip 5k .zip file
> 
> 
> Atsiv.zip 32k .zip file
> 
> 
> mouserate.zip 7k .zip file
> 
> 
> To start automatically at startup, I created a task through the task scheduler using devcon.exe to restart the device because I did not find how to do it with DevManView, disable and enable does not restart the device.
> 
> I downloaded devcon from this link because to obtain officially requires WDK and it is a download of more than 1GB to only use an 80KB file. I do not know if it is possible to attach it for license issues as explained on the page.
> 
> 1. Download devcon.exe (If you have Windows Driver Kit (WDK) installed, you will already own it). If you download it from the above page, it is preferable that you put it in the same folder as atsiv.exe and hidusbfp.sys
> 2. Open Windows Device Manager (Windows Key + X or Right Click on Start Menu and select it here or right click on This PC/Computer and select Manage, then choose on the left bar Device Manager) and search for 'Mice and other pointing devices', expand it and press double click on your Mice or right click and select Properties
> 3. Select the Details tab and in Property choose Device Instance Patch. Record the name shown in the list between the first and second \ sign, for example ROOT_HUB20.
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> In my case it is "HID\VID_0000&PID_0538\6&7412F21&0&0000" and the name would be VID_0000
> 
> 4. Open the Task Scheduler (Use windows search in the start menu or the icon in the taskbar or trought Computer Management (Windows Key + X or Right Click on Start Menu) > System Tools > select it here)
> 5. In the top bar, select 'Action' and choose 'Create task' or in the left sidebar, select 'Task Scheduler Library' and in a blank space press right click and choose 'Create new task'
> 6. Choose the name you want for the task, check 'Run with higher privileges'
> 7. Select the 'Triggers' tab, press the 'New' button and choose the task 'At log on', choose if you want it to run for each user or one in specific (remember where the files will be for execution), click OK
> 8. Select the 'Actions' tab and press 'New', choose: 'Action: Start a program', press 'Browse' and search for atsiv.exe, in Add Arguments type: -f [path to the file]\hidusbfp sys (example: C:\Users\admin\Desktop\hidusbfp.sys), click OK
> 9. Again press 'New', 'Action: Start a program' and search for devcon.exe, in Add Arguments type: restart * device_name* (replace with the name of your device, it must be between *), click OK
> 9.1 If you have WDK, try with the following directory in Program or script:
> %WindowsSdkDir%\tools\x64\devcon.exe
> According to your version of Windows (in this case I suppose that x64, since it is the version of hidusbfp.sys)
> 
> 10. Press OK to create the task. The order of the files must be atsiv.exe and devcon.exe later!
> 
> Try restarting the PC and see if it does not throw any errors.


Really, you need to do all of that? it used to be way easier. I dont trust these .exe files tbh.

Mod edit: Please use the edit button and multi quote button instead of double posting.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WMOman*
> 
> So what's a link that will not contain any viruses? none of the OP links work.


Been reposted some pages back, I've checked it and it's a tiny bit newer version than I have saved up it's bigger because it includes the 2-4-8kHz options.

No idea why the OP is a mess and driver author won't make a thread that is up to date. Kind of be glad it's even public and free I suppose.
People are having issues because they have odd/too new hardware, Win10 with stupid-boot options, Win10 with experimental unreleased patches such as the CU, FCU and what not that they install manually while M$ is not pushing it to computers because they know there are issues but people install it anyway and then wonder why this and that is changed, not working anymore, etc.

For me it's an unpack, click click click, done. Posted the pictures and guide here before, search it if you need it.


----------



## JackCY

Here, long ago. I don't think there is another 1000Hz mouse driver thread not one I'm subscribed to at least.

I don't know if OCN allows file uploads, it gets finicky plus all the crazy rules of it, so here you go external link, this is what I used for years:

https://openload.co/f/hfUX8DFXd8I/hidusbf-7-8-81-10_-_SIGNED_DRIVER.zip
https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/41cd6d082052187baf9e2753720d9b3b013b60482c56e0499dfe325f362a777c/detection

There is nothing to it, just use the GUI with common sense.


----------



## Nayker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WMOman*
> 
> I download this one, this guy seems like a legit member..


From that same comment I took the hidusbf.zip that is attached and is the same which worked perfectly in Windows 7. You just have to install the certificate it brings, open Setup.exe, install the driver, mark Filter on Device, select the rate what you want and restart the device.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> driver author won't make a thread that is up to date


Do you really think so?







How many my threads do you know?


----------



## JackCY

Well what's your thread here on OCN that is up to date and the OP is updated with latest version? This one has been a mess for years. Maybe I just missed yours, totally possible.
This one? http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz/0_20
Subscribed there then. You should just abandon this thread if it's not to be used. But the other one looks more like 1000Hz+ stuff which not everyone is interested in so it's confusing and people end up here instead of the other one.

---

I don't install any certificates or anything.


----------



## Nayker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I don't install any certificates or anything.


Are you using Windows in safe mode?


----------



## JackCY

Why the heck would I do that? No fast boot, secure boot or what ever nonsense boot, no cert. install or anything. Just unpack, run setup set it up, done. No manual install of M$ patches either, so no Creator updates and what not that M$ doesn't want to release widely anyway as it's just broken. No idea when M$ actually plans to release the Creator Update let alone Fall Creator Update, so far they haven't to many machines, you have to manually install it or reinstall OS at best.

But then people use fast, safe boot, Win7 or way too new mobo or way too old and don't even have the M$ driver to replace and then wonder why is it not working.

Works on Win10 and worked on Win8.1 too. WinXP I've used something older, Win Vista/7 skipped that snail stuff.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> This one? http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz/0_20


Yes. And there is my latest official version on the first page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> You should just abandon this thread if it's not to be used.


Why? It is no difference for me where to answer as i subscribed for all related threads.


----------



## WMOman

I have windows
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Why the heck would I do that? No fast boot, secure boot or what ever nonsense boot, no cert. install or anything. Just unpack, run setup set it up, done. No manual install of M$ patches either, so no Creator updates and what not that M$ doesn't want to release widely anyway as it's just broken. No idea when M$ actually plans to release the Creator Update let alone Fall Creator Update, so far they haven't to many machines, you have to manually install it or reinstall OS at best.
> 
> But then people use fast, safe boot, Win7 or way too new mobo or way too old and don't even have the M$ driver to replace and then wonder why is it not working.
> 
> Works on Win10 and worked on Win8.1 too. WinXP I've used something older, Win Vista/7 skipped that snail stuff.


i have windows 7 with usb 2.0

will it work with setup.exe or do i need to install extra stuff


----------



## JackCY

Ask SweetLow in the 2000Hz thread. Sadly most people end up here because the other thread is down in search and this one is on top.
My recommendation overall is to get a newer mouse and ditch this moded driver, these is no need to keep using the old M$ and other mice anymore. Plenty options in 2017 to choose from.
I skipped the slow Win7 altogether, it should work as long as you have the M$ driver.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Ask SweetLow in the 2000Hz thread. Sadly most people end up here because the other thread is down in search and this one is on top.
> My recommendation overall is to get a newer mouse and ditch this moded driver, these is no need to keep using the old M$ and other mice anymore. Plenty options in 2017 to choose from.
> I skipped the slow Win7 altogether, it should work as long as you have the M$ driver.


>plenty options

Unless the shape of the microsoft mice are just perfect for you (is for me.), and no. the new ones are really - really. bad.


----------



## WMOman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Ask SweetLow in the 2000Hz thread. Sadly most people end up here because the other thread is down in search and this one is on top.
> My recommendation overall is to get a newer mouse and ditch this moded driver, these is no need to keep using the old M$ and other mice anymore. Plenty options in 2017 to choose from.
> I skipped the slow Win7 altogether, it should work as long as you have the M$ driver.


There is no such thing as WMO replacement. For some reason modern mouses all contain side buttons and generally look like memes.

Win 10 is NSAfest. I'll stay in 7 for as long as possible. I use a linux distro for important stuff but Win10 is simply too much.


----------



## WMOman

Also, when I update my computer, I will buy an Asrock mobo with the fatal1ty mouse port thing so I can OC the mouse under any version of windows without installing any drivers (other than the f-stream thing)

Has anyone tested this? looks like a solid solution.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WMOman*
> 
> I have windows
> i have windows 7 with usb 2.0
> will it work with setup.exe or do i need to install extra stuff


It's classical "bad question". Inspite it described in readme the common rule - try and ask if you have problem.


----------



## WMOman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> It's classical "bad question". Inspite it described in readme the common rule - try and ask if you have problem.


Thanks, mouse running at 500hz, easy: http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz/430#post_26432069


----------



## CallsignVega

Is it possible to get wireless controllers like the Logitech MX Ergo to do faster polling? No matter what I do it seems to be stuck at 125 Hz.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Is it possible to get wireless controllers like the Logitech MX Ergo to do faster polling? No matter what I do it seems to be stuck at 125 Hz.


In most cases wireless part is limiting factor. But i ask my favorite question - can you overclock any other mouse on you config(best check) or downclock this logitech device to 31 or 62 Hz (worst check, but first to do)?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> In most cases wireless part is limiting factor. But i ask my favorite question - can you overclock any other mouse on you config(best check) or downclock this logitech device to 31 or 62 Hz (worst check, but first to do)?


I'll have to try, but I'm running into the old problem as soon as I click "filter on device" it disables my wireless trackball. Had to switch to a different USB port.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> as soon as I click "filter on device" it disables my wireless trackball.


1. Take the latest version of software. And if no success then
2. Post screenshot of setup.exe (without "filter on device" but select right device if you have two or more devices).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Had to switch to a different USB port.


And read readme how to revert changes if you have some problem.


----------



## slimpt

I need help guys, followed the instructions but idk why the mousechecker always show 125hz even I've overlock to 500 or 1000hz.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Specs:
CPU: Intel® Celeron® B830 1.80 GHZ
GPU: Intel HD 1000
RAM: 4GB
OS: Windows 10 HOME EDITION

PS: Changed port usb 2.0 for 3.0 and works but I want to use 2.0 usb.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slimpt*
> 
> but I want to use 2.0 usb.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/480#post_25977633
or
http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/560#post_26169448


----------



## slimpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/480#post_25977633
> or
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/560#post_26169448


Thanks dude I didn't saw the previous posts (too many stuff anyway), gonna try soon.


----------



## CallsignVega

I'm confused, do we need to enable test mode for Windows 10 x64 w/fall creators? This first post on this thread says no but the readme says yes.


----------



## slimpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'm confused, do we need to enable test mode for Windows 10 x64 w/fall creators? This first post on this thread says no but the readme says yes.


You don't need to enable test mode.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'm confused, do we need to enable test mode for Windows 10 x64 w/fall creators? This first post on this thread says no but the readme says yes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Take the *latest* version of software


----------



## kr0w

Hey all, was hoping to get some advice from the members of this thread to prevent Win10 Creator Update.

On my current laptop, I just let all updates install automatically when I shut it up. In doing so, I lost the ability use SweetLow's driver to OC my MLT04. I have since upgraded to a G403 (I love everything about this mouse) and have purchased and received a new laptop since the current one's five years old. I don't want to make the same mistake I did in the past since I'd still like to have the option to OC the MLT04 mice, just because. So I found a tutorial on how to disable the auto notifications for updates, but I'd like to still have Windows update my laptop with anything that is "necessary".

So my question is whether I'd be able to manually select the updates which I want (in a similar manner to which Windows 7 Update had a checkbox interface). I'll be playing around with the new laptop sometime this weekend so anything type of feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kr0w*
> 
> I lost the ability use SweetLow's driver to OC my MLT04


There is no problem now








http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/560#post_26169448
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kr0w*
> 
> have purchased and received a new laptop


With high probability this laptop have xHCI only controller - so you can setup any version of Windows 10.


----------



## kr0w

That sounds great, will give it a try soon! Thanks you.


----------



## urth

Hey! Created an account just to say thank you for the support you provided for us SweetFlow! After having a lot of problems on getting this program to work on my Win10 x64 Fall creators update, i finally managed to get it to work.

I have followed the instructions you put on for Creators update + EHCI port and it works now, altrough i think you guys should update first post on this thread since i'm probably not the only one who had a lot of problems getting this to work after the update









Also i was wondering, how did you create this software?







Is there like a number or hex code or smth that needs to be changed in hidusbf.sys and it magically works?









Would be awesome if you could explain in broad strokes how did you develop this







But again if you are feeling lazy then nevermind









Thanks again u da bro ^^


----------



## SweetLow

urth said:


> Hey! Created an account just to say thank you for the support you provided for us SweetFlow! After having a lot of problems on getting this program to work on my Win10 x64 Fall creators update, i finally managed to get it to work.
> 
> I have followed the instructions you put on for Creators update + EHCI port and it works now, altrough i think you guys should update first post on this thread since i'm probably not the only one who had a lot of problems getting this to work after the update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i was wondering, how did you create this software?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there like a number or hex code or smth that needs to be changed in hidusbf.sys and it magically works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be awesome if you could explain in broad strokes how did you develop this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But again if you are feeling lazy then nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again u da bro ^^


>Also i was wondering, how did you create this software?
>Would be awesome if you could explain in broad strokes how did you develop this
To view whole picture just read readme and use some translator like Google:
http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/15925/Razgon_USB_myshi_ili_Software_nanosit_otvetnyj_udar.html
(in Russian language(*))

To short - hidusbf.sys is WDM driver written in C++
It does two things:
1. Overrides polling interval of Interrupt Endpoints of any USB device (not HID only as you can guess by its name).
2. On some OSes patches in memory (Microsoft and Intel) drivers of USB Controller to enable 1. working (in overclocking direction, downclock don't need it and works always).

>Is there like a number or hex code or smth that needs to be changed in hidusbf.sys and it magically works?
The main problem of hidusbf is 2. Microsoft periodically changes source code and compilers of they drivers. This leads to changes in binary code and to incompatibility with hidusbf.sys. So I periodically need to update code of hidusbf.

>After having a lot of problems on getting this program to work on my Win10 x64 Fall creators update
And yes, I can write universal code to patch ANY byte sequence but without strong cryptography this is a security hole.

>you guys should update first post on this thread since i'm probably not the only one who had a lot of problems getting this to work after the update
Ask the site administration to give jeshuastarr or someone else this ability.


----------



## lmdan

Hi everyone! First, I'm new to overclock.net, so... Nice to meet you!
I've come here to thank @SweetLow for this driver and also share the troubleshooting sesion I had with my mouse.

I have:

Windows 10 Pro x64 with the Fall Creator's Update (Settings > System > About > version 1709, build 16299.125)
Intel G43/ICH10 (Core2) mb with USB 2.0 in HiSpeed mode, MBR BIOS, and no xHCI settings
Cheap rebranded gaming mouse: "C3Tech Harpy MG-100BK"
This mouse supposedly supports 1000Hz polling, so let's try SweetLow's driver. It should be easy, just follow the mentioned steps from README and forums:

download digitally signed hidusbf, hidusbf2, hidusbfp, atsiv, mouseratechecker
install certificate for _current user_, open _hidusbf/driver/setup.exe_, click _install service_
check _filter on device_, which pops up a message saying it won't work
try again clicking _process parent_, then _filter on device_, the mouse description turns green
change _selected rate_ to overclock (250/500/1000Hz), click _restart_, MouseRateChecker tells me it's 125Hz so either mouse or driver are dead to me
change _selected rate_ to downclock (31Hz), click _restart_, 31Hz confirmed with MouseRateChecker, IT WORKS! so mouse is recognized
tried again with safe mode, unsigned driver (hidusbf2), restart computer, didn't work
tried one more time with _atsiv -f hidusbfp.sys_, and still 125Hz
but let me think... oops! driver should be run as admin, so I reinstalled the certificate for _local machine_ and tried all again
now *IT WORKS*™ without atsiv, without safe mode and runs automatically on service startup
I wish the documentation were a bit more tidy but I've found the way to make my mouse work, so it's fine and I'm happy now.

Thank you again!


----------



## rakzbr

why it changed? I went back to win7 to use my wmo..
i cant overclock in usb 2.0 or 3.0 no matter what i do and what i change..

why it became more complicated? windows update?

xhci disabled,enabled,auto,newwindowsinstall,1709,anniversary update,different hubs,different files,atsiv
anyway tried everything, i hope you can make it as ez as last time

will you have to sign again or something else cause windows update? just wanna understand what changed


----------



## crank3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmdan*
> 
> Hi everyone! First, I'm new to overclock.net, so... Nice to meet you!
> I've come here to thank @SweetLow for this driver and also share the troubleshooting sesion I had with my mouse.
> 
> I have:
> 
> Windows 10 Pro x64 with the Fall Creator's Update (Settings > System > About > version 1709, build 16299.125)
> Intel G43/ICH10 (Core2) mb with USB 2.0 in HiSpeed mode, MBR BIOS, and no xHCI settings
> Cheap rebranded gaming mouse: "C3Tech Harpy MG-100BK"
> This mouse supposedly supports 1000Hz polling, so let's try SweetLow's driver. It should be easy, just follow the mentioned steps from README and forums:
> 
> download digitally signed hidusbf, hidusbf2, hidusbfp, atsiv, mouseratechecker
> install certificate for _current user_, open _hidusbf/driver/setup.exe_, click _install service_
> check _filter on device_, which pops up a message saying it won't work
> try again clicking _process parent_, then _filter on device_, the mouse description turns green
> change _selected rate_ to overclock (250/500/1000Hz), click _restart_, MouseRateChecker tells me it's 125Hz so either mouse or driver are dead to me
> change _selected rate_ to downclock (31Hz), click _restart_, 31Hz confirmed with MouseRateChecker, IT WORKS! so mouse is recognized
> tried again with safe mode, unsigned driver (hidusbf2), restart computer, didn't work
> tried one more time with _atsiv -f hidusbfp.sys_, and still 125Hz
> but let me think... oops! driver should be run as admin, so I reinstalled the certificate for _local machine_ and tried all again
> now *IT WORKS*™ without atsiv, without safe mode and runs automatically on service startup
> I wish the documentation were a bit more tidy but I've found the way to make my mouse work, so it's fine and I'm happy now.
> 
> Thank you again!


Thank you, following these steps worked for me on win10. I must have missed something the first six hundred and seventy three times I tried and failed.

Thanks SweetLow for this awesome tool. I've used it in the past with no problems, I'm not sure why it was such a headache this time around.


----------



## lmdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakzbr*
> 
> just wanna understand what changed


SweetLow's tool modifies the standard windows mouse driver (hidusb) which was stable and unmodified for a long time...
But now MicroSoft is often updating the mouse driver, which changes some files and thus breaking sweetlow's tool.
Every time MS updates the driver, sweetlow's tool need a rebuild and recertificate, which takes time and money.
When MS stops updating or create an unified driver, then sweetlow will make a "final" build which should work forever with no hassle.


----------



## lmdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmoforever*
> 
> do I just replace these two things and run the setup.exe in test mode ?


For hidusbf2, yes.

The certificate allows to load the driver without test mode, because it's an official MS cert.


----------



## wmoforever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmdan*
> 
> For hidusbf2, yes.
> 
> The certificate allows to load the driver without test mode, because it's an official MS cert.


ah so your right click on it.... ^^ Well even after that I couldn't get your method to work, but, like the page 50 says hidusbf2 + test mode works as intended (everytime after restart etc.. too).
I kinda missed having the test mode sign on the corner anyways

And if anyone is still confused and went to the last page-post of this topic (which is this page as of writing) here are the step-by-step instructions made by some guy on his blog that I followed. Scroll down to may 2017

Code:



Code:


http://defragdev.com/blog/?p=799

( it references this topic anyways , Is he one of you guys ? )


----------



## nidzakv

How to use this on win 8.1 64bit?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lmdan

Try to follow the blog above and report your results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmoforever*
> 
> And if anyone is still confused and went to the last page-post of this topic (which is this page as of writing) here are the step-by-step instructions made by some guy on his blog that I followed. Scroll down to may 2017
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://defragdev.com/blog/?p=799


----------



## hogaNmTw

" Hi. I signed the sweetlow 1000hz driver officially through digicert/microsoft, so it will work on 64 bit operating systems without test mode. Link is below biggrin.gif.

https://mega.nz/#!rd0iVJBJ!9IJLS9paO-KFON57eXYPY-GIrM-cC2b2WcKMAny2Dz4 "

LINK is Dead


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogaNmTw*
> 
> " Hi. I signed the sweetlow 1000hz driver officially through digicert/microsoft, so it will work on 64 bit operating systems without test mode. Link is below biggrin.gif.
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!rd0iVJBJ!9IJLS9paO-KFON57eXYPY-GIrM-cC2b2WcKMAny2Dz4 "
> 
> LINK is Dead


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1NUp4Y9W52llsq9VJa2CXi1ITB5oc8MS2
Good luck


----------



## hogaNmTw

Thanks so much for the swift reply, and working link, appreciate it =] <3

No Matter what I try with my WMO plugged into USB 2.0 or 3.0 ports this driver will not get it too work 500hz or 1000hz, but it works on 62hz and 31hz !?









Please assist if someone has an understanding to why this will not poll higher but will poll lower?


----------



## rakzbr

how much we should pay for sign the new driver for last win10 version?


----------



## skajohyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogaNmTw*
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the swift reply, and working link, appreciate it =] <3
> 
> No Matter what I try with my WMO plugged into USB 2.0 or 3.0 ports this driver will not get it too work 500hz or 1000hz, but it works on 62hz and 31hz !?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please assist if someone has an understanding to why this will not poll higher but will poll lower?


This worked
http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/660#post_26418714


----------



## WhiRLwiNdWiLSo

Hello

First of all - thank you for all of the hard work and making it possible to overclock older Mice.

I am having a problem now that I have changed my headset. I can overclock my Intellmouse 3.0 to 1000hertz however it is causing issues with my new USB headset. The headset is a SteelSeries Artctis 5. When I enter test mode and sign the driver used to overclock my mouse it stops my headset working.

Any ideas?

EDIT - Fixed now. Simply used the most recent file that doesn't require test mode and works fine.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogaNmTw*
> 
> No Matter what I try with my WMO plugged into USB 2.0 or 3.0 ports this driver will not get it too work 500hz or 1000hz, but it works on 62hz and 31hz !?


1. Verify mouse itself. Check that you have WMO 1.1A, not 1.0
2. >USB 2.0 or 3.0 ports
Check USB controller which controls your mouse, not port.


----------



## wmoforever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> 1. Verify mouse itself. Check that you have WMO 1.1A, not 1.0
> 2. >USB 2.0 or 3.0 ports
> Check USB controller which controls your mouse, not port.


hey sweetlow

How do I fix massive fps drops in some games ?
I am using hidusbf2 (from page 50) with usb2.0 wmo 1.1a on an 64 bit Windows 10 CU system and sometimes in games fps drops to a crawl 5
-10-20-30 etc.. whenever I start moving the mouse and mouse refresh rate seems to be suffering too. I am currently experiencing this mostly with diablo 2 in windowed mode especially if there are 2 windows open

No game open : hz is 500
1 Game window open : hz is lower but no visible fps drops
2 Game windows open : hz is lower and after some time massive fps drops whenever I move the mouse ( and it stays like that unless I close one of the windows )
And sometimes It just works ( I think ) but when alt-tab or something it eventually starts lagging again until I close one of the windows. I remember these issues being CPU and Polling rate related but they never happened before so I am sort of lost.


----------



## dotnet13

Heey people , all of us with the problem to change rate starting at Windows 10 Creators , Pro , build 1702 just turn off Windows Update in services and try again do all process to change rate.... at least it worked for me


----------



## dotnet13

Everyone had problem with Changing rate of mices, try turn off Windows Update and do it again.

i think all problems are caused by windows updates to build 1702 in win pro and fall creators..

At least it worked for me..


----------



## duna3

SweetLow. 
Thank you for all these years keep up active this great work.
Without hidusbf my WMO be lost in some box.

I update to win 10 1709 because there are no more updates in 1511. 2 hours to find a solution hidusbfp.sys among these 71 pages.

Suggestion:
We need a thread only read for locate last updates, patch, methods, etc.


----------



## duna3

wmoforever said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> 1. Verify mouse itself. Check that you have WMO 1.1A, not 1.0
> 2. >USB 2.0 or 3.0 ports
> Check USB controller which controls your mouse, not port.
> 
> hey sweetlow
> 
> How do I fix massive fps drops in some games ?
> I am using hidusbf2 (from page 50) with usb2.0 wmo 1.1a on an 64 bit Windows 10 CU system and sometimes in games fps drops to a crawl 5
> -10-20-30 etc.. whenever I start moving the mouse and mouse refresh rate seems to be suffering too. I am currently experiencing this mostly with diablo 2 in windowed mode especially if there are 2 windows open
> 
> No game open : hz is 500
> 1 Game window open : hz is lower but no visible fps drops
> 2 Game windows open : hz is lower and after some time massive fps drops whenever I move the mouse ( and it stays like that unless I close one of the windows )
> And sometimes It just works ( I think ) but when alt-tab or something it eventually starts lagging again until I close one of the windows. I remember these issues being CPU and Polling rate related but they never happened before so I am sort of lost.


Try set high priority to MouseMovementRecorde and conhost process, for show correct hz.
you can also try change affinity 3cores game process


----------



## P3t4

I have been using the oc driver flawlessly for about 2 years with wmos and my Intellimouse Pro wmo mod. Lately it has stopped working. Only downclocking works. Version	10.0.16299 Build 16299


----------



## gunit2004

Can you use this driver to overclock a mouse like the Finalmouse Ultralight Pro (which is locked to 500hz)?


----------



## SweetLow

gunit2004 said:


> Can you use this driver to overclock a mouse like the Finalmouse Ultralight Pro (which is locked to 500hz)?


You can use this driver with any mouse. But whether mouse is really overclockable is dependent of mouse hardware. So just try.


----------



## gunit2004

The link doesn't seem to work on the main post, is there a new link that can be used?


----------



## SimselOr

Has anyone ever tested it with the Finalmouse UL? 1000Hz tool will probably take a few more weeks?


----------



## 508859

Could you please tell me, if I can use it to downclock the polling rate of the keyboard with this? I mean I can set frequency in the GUI, but I'm not sure it works. 
Or if there is a tool to check keyboard polling rate. 

I have a keyboard marketed as "1000hz" one, and my gameplay is less smooth than with the usual one. 
And there is no reason to reduce this latency.


----------



## the1freeMan

numberfive said:


> Could you please tell me, if I can use it to downclock the polling rate of the keyboard with this? I mean I can set frequency in the GUI, but I'm not sure it works.
> Or if there is a tool to check keyboard polling rate.
> 
> I have a keyboard marketed as "1000hz" one, and my gameplay is less smooth than with the usual one.
> And there is no reason to reduce this latency.


Get a ps/2 adapter and hope it works in ps/2 mode.


----------



## 508859

the1freeMan said:


> Get a ps/2 adapter and hope it works in ps/2 mode.


I don't have a ps/2 port on maximus V formula, unfortunately


----------



## SweetLow

numberfive said:


> Could you please tell me, if I can use it to downclock the polling rate of the keyboard with this?


Yes. And unlike overclocking downclocking works always.


----------



## 508859

SweetLow said:


> Yes. And unlike overclocking downclocking works always.


Thanks a lot! Mouse seem to move smoother / more consistent with standard polling rate on the keyboard.


----------



## Oeshon

Does this still work?
Wanna overclock my MX518!


----------



## modnar

SweetLow said:


> hidusbfp.zip 5k .zip file
> 
> So, for owners of Win10x64 (Fall) Creators Update + USB2.0 (EHCI) only controllers.
> 
> Here is excerpt of patching portion of hidusbf.sys
> To load it on working (non test mode) windows:
> 0. setup hidusbf as usual
> 1. find any version of atsiv
> 2. load hidusbfp.sys (from attachment) by atsiv:
> atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys
> (with elevated rights command prompt)
> 3. restart your mouse in Setup.exe - now it shall to be overclocked
> 
> There and below is little description how to run automatically at system startup.


So, I tried this, downclocking works, but overclocking stuck at 125.

Works on test mode flawlessly, but I cannot find a workaround for non-test mode and it's frustrating. I want to play fortnite with 1000hz


----------



## SweetLow

modnar said:


> 1. downclocking works, but overclocking stuck at 125.
> 2.Works on test mode flawlessly


It is definitely not the problem of new version of usbport.sys
So read some of the posts after mentioned about what you will see if you load hidusbfp.sys by atsiv as expected.


----------



## modnar

Oh I know what it is, it's a problem with an unsigned certificate somewhere, because whenever my USB port stops working as a result of the setup restarting to apply a polling rate change, the usb cluster in mind will error out in device manager stating there's an issue with the drivers signature, and uninstalling the usb in question and any remainder of mouse drivers linked to them (using the hidden function) have to be cleared as well else the mouse wont function in the previously bugged ports. The signature doesn't error out in test mode because there's no checks lol


Seems like no matter what I do, I can't get windows non-test mode to accept the signed drivers

note: all of this is after a straight 3 days non-stop attemping to get this to work, I've tried defaulting the bios, turning off uefi, usb3.0, secure boot etc., I've tried uninstalling and re-attempting the setup multiple times, nothing seems to work. 
FX8310 3.4GHz, GTX 1060 6GB, ga-970a ud3p rev.1.0, windows 10 pro latest updates.


----------



## SweetLow

modnar said:


> 1. So, I tried this, *downclocking works*, but overclocking stuck at 125.
> 2. Seems like no matter what I do, I can't get windows non-test mode to accept the signed drivers


You give the mutual exclusive descriptions of the problem  If you have problem with loading driver in nontest mode - 
then disable Secure Boot


----------



## modnar

Secure boot is disabled already...


----------



## modnar

I put hidusbfp into my D:\ and it fixed the problem...?


----------



## SweetLow

modnar said:


> I put hidusbfp into my D:\ and it fixed the problem...?


??? under admin account and elevated privileges (which is need to run atsiv) hidusbfp can be located everywhere


----------



## modnar

Yeah no, turns out, it just made the mouse polling rate checker I downloaded say 1000hz, but games and my browser still pick the mouse up as 125 hz. Back to square one


----------



## dlr5668

1803 build will be releasing soon. Driver wont work anymore


----------



## SweetLow

dlr5668 said:


> 1803 build will be releasing soon. Driver wont work anymore


Why do you think so? Do you know how starting of patcher looks like on previous versions of Win10?


----------



## KazumaTeiken

So, the links in the OP are dead, and every link I find in google is also dead except for the Windows 8/10 Version.

If anyone has the Windows 7 version on their PC, signed or otherwise, I would greatly appreciate if you could mirror it online and drop the link here.

edit: so I found a link buried in this thread, however, it is not allowing me to overclock. I have an Intellimouse Optical 1.1a and it has worked in the past while using the unsigned versions of the driver.

The driver -is- being installed correctly because I can underclock, but it is NOT letting me overclock, and I've tried everything.


----------



## cdcd

KazumaTeiken said:


> So, the links in the OP are dead, and every link I find in google is also dead except for the Windows 8/10 Version.
> 
> If anyone has the Windows 7 version on their PC, signed or otherwise, I would greatly appreciate if you could mirror it online and drop the link here.
> 
> edit: so I found a link buried in this thread, however, it is not allowing me to overclock. I have an Intellimouse Optical 1.1a and it has worked in the past while using the unsigned versions of the driver.
> 
> The driver -is- being installed correctly because I can underclock, but it is NOT letting me overclock, and I've tried everything.


Make sure to read the instructions in the readme. Works flawlessly for me.


----------



## outofnames

Seems to be broken on the 1803 build, only underclocks.

USB drivers x64 if it helps: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SKttTH_TSf6KSbNie8D5k9TEdnvRzNir/view


----------



## dlr5668

Hope sweetlow will find solution. That's the only thing broken in 1803 for me


----------



## SweetLow

outofnames said:


> Seems to be broken on the 1803 build, only underclocks.
> USB drivers x64 if it helps:


Of course it helps. Glad to see that you posted both files. But you didn't say what kind of controller you use  But it is not matter - i will check both (some time later).


----------



## he4th

how do I stop windows updating to 1803 build I want to keep using wmo at 8000hz.

i did this hope it works

Right-click the Start Menu and select Command Prompt (Admin). 
2. Enter net stop wuauserv 
3. Enter net stop bits 
4. Enter net stop dosvc 
5. Close the Command Prompt window.


----------



## SweetLow

Ok, i studied code, both USBPORT and USBXHCI had been changed. Can anybody send me *x86* versions?


----------



## SweetLow

outofnames said:


> Seems to be broken on the 1803 build, only underclocks.


Test version for Win10 x64 1803. DRIVER folder - full featured driver for Test Mode only, PATCH - patch only for non Test Mode.


----------



## outofnames

SweetLow said:


> Test version for Win10 x64 1803. DRIVER folder - full featured driver for Test Mode only, PATCH - patch only for non Test Mode.


DRIVER works fine, this knockoff mouse seems to have a firmware cap of 2khz (and surprisingly works perfectly o.o) so I can't test higher.

I'm not sure how the PATCH way works, If you are meant to load the file via Atsiv like I've read before somewhere it just gives:

Attempting to start driver D:\HIDUSBFP.SYS
Error 0xc0000001, operation failed


----------



## SweetLow

outofnames said:


> I've read before somewhere it just gives:
> Attempting to start driver D:\HIDUSBFP.SYS
> Error 0xc0000001, operation failed


Read it once again


----------



## outofnames

SweetLow said:


> Read it once again


So this is meant to be normal according to page 58. But it's stuck at 125hz after restarting the mouse via Setup.exe anyway.

Am I derping somewhere?


----------



## SweetLow

outofnames said:


> Am I derping somewhere?


Fifty-fifty. You are the first one tester  I could also make some mistake. And i don't have 10 now - so i simply can not test it here.
If it is my mistake - it is not good because strictly equal code works in hidusbf.sys and does not work in hidusbfp.sys. It's clearly the problem.
This problem can be isolated, but i need time for that.
So i ask the community - can anybody else confirm the problem?


----------



## dlr5668

Driver works in test mode, patch doesnt (without test mode)


----------



## SweetLow

dlr5668 said:


> patch doesnt (*without test mode*)


Good idea! Try to do following:
1. Setup nopatch version of hidusbf (DRIVER\AMD64\nopatch\hidusbf.sys). Reboot and verify that it is working (set rate to 31).
2. Reboot to test mode.
3. Run hidusbfp.sys by atsiv (in test mode).
4. Set the high rate for your mouse in setup.exe and then restart. Check the rate - is mouse overclocked now?
P.S. I tested this sequence under Win 8 x64. Patcher definitely works (even without test mode) for both usbport and usbxhci. It's old code tested but patcher runs well and does what it must do.


----------



## outofnames

SweetLow said:


> Good idea! Try to do following:
> 1. Setup nopatch version of hidusbf (DRIVER\AMD64\nopatch\hidusbf.sys). Reboot and verify that it is working (set rate to 31).
> 2. Reboot to test mode.
> 3. Run hidusbfp.sys by atsiv (in test mode).
> 4. Set the high rate for your mouse in setup.exe and then restart. Check the rate - is mouse overclocked now?
> P.S. I tested this sequence under Win 8 x64. Patcher definitely works (even without test mode) for both usbport and usbxhci. It's old code tested but patcher runs well and does what it must do.


In regards to my scenario, it seems that the nopatch file somehow got corrupted.

I re downloaded a new copy and the patch now works without test mode.


----------



## SweetLow

outofnames said:


> the patch now works without test mode.


Glad to hear.
P.S. My request about the x86 version is still valid...


----------



## dlr5668

Works fine now! Is it possible to restart mouse from console ? Like restart button in setup exe file


----------



## SweetLow

dlr5668 said:


> Is it possible to restart mouse from console ? Like restart button in setup exe file


Of course. And already described in this thread.


----------



## ewiggle

Does this still work under windows 10? I'm trying to get this program to do something, anything, to any of the mice on my desk and ... well nothing seems to be happening. I don't get any error messages, everything runs without letting me know whether it worked or not but when I go into mouse tester to see if anything has changes, I see that basically the program had no impact on my hardware at all.

Is that a normal thing for mice it doesn't work with? Or is this not working? Or am I missing something? lol I read that you could brick your USB ports using this thing so I messed around with 'Filter On Device' setting and still couldn't get any impact. I've also tried this with the 'testsigning' setting on and off - changing this also didn't seem to give me any sort of confirmation in windows, nothing happened in the taskbar like was described by other users.

I feel like I'm missing a step or a gotcha. Anyone have an idea of what's going on here?


----------



## cdcd

ewiggle said:


> Does this still work under windows 10? I'm trying to get this program to do something, anything, to any of the mice on my desk and ... well nothing seems to be happening. I don't get any error messages, everything runs without letting me know whether it worked or not but when I go into mouse tester to see if anything has changes, I see that basically the program had no impact on my hardware at all.
> 
> Is that a normal thing for mice it doesn't work with? Or is this not working? Or am I missing something? lol I read that you could brick your USB ports using this thing so I messed around with 'Filter On Device' setting and still couldn't get any impact. I've also tried this with the 'testsigning' setting on and off - changing this also didn't seem to give me any sort of confirmation in windows, nothing happened in the taskbar like was described by other users.
> 
> I feel like I'm missing a step or a gotcha. Anyone have an idea of what's going on here?


Which mice did you try? For mice that can already do 1000Hz on their own there is little reason to use this tool.


----------



## mpw90

Hi,

Is this broken now?

Windows 10 April 2018 update appears to changed it.


----------



## dlr5668

mpw90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this broken now?
> 
> Windows 10 April 2018 update appears to changed it.


works good


----------



## mpw90

Thanks for the reply.

I appear to be doing something wrong, I suppose. 

The steps I took were to:

1. Disable integrity checks
2. Right click and install .inf file (not the uninstall one!)
3. Run the Setup, select 500hz, and restart.
4. Restart PC/Unplug and replug the USB mouse.

These don't appear to work. And I've tried different variations of this.

May I ask if this is possibly to vary amongst different processors, chipsets, etc?


----------



## DuaLDraGoN

Im trying to overclock Logitech M100 to 1000 Hz but I have met with these problems. How do I deal with it?

I followed all the steps correctly but when I reach to the tick filter on device, a window saying filter device is probably useless for this device. What does this window mean? When I continue regardless, my mouse disappears from the setup.exe and stops working. The hidusbfu.ini manages to bring it back though.

Also checked that my mouse is running on low speed. I have referred to many other posts and images that shows the USB Root Hub under the Intel eXtensible Host Controller to be USB Root HUB (xHCI), whereas mine is only USB Root Hub (USB 3.0). Does that mean that I cannot overclock my mouse after all?

Attach screenshot https://imgur.com/a/6LGp9Ev


----------



## dlr5668

mpw90 said:


> The steps I took were to:
> 1. Disable integrity checks
> 2. Right click and install .inf file (not the uninstall one!)
> 3. Run the Setup, select 500hz, and restart.
> 4. Restart PC/Unplug and replug the USB mouse.


no need to disable integrity checks friend. Download last hidusbfp.sys (posted few posts ago). Add it to task scheduler (with atsiv.exe, use search here). Run Setup.exe and install nopatch driver (nopatch.cmd before running setup). Install filter and restart device. Add devcon (use search) to reset mouse on every reboot


----------



## ewiggle

DuaLDraGoN said:


> I followed all the steps correctly but when I reach to the tick filter on device, a window saying filter device is probably useless for this device. What does this window mean?
> 
> Also checked that my mouse is running on low speed. I have referred to many other posts and images that shows the USB Root Hub under the Intel eXtensible Host Controller to be USB Root HUB (xHCI), whereas mine is only USB Root Hub (USB 3.0). Does that mean that I cannot overclock my mouse after all?
> 
> Attach screenshot https://imgur.com/a/6LGp9Ev


Same thing on my computer.


----------



## mpw90

dlr5668 said:


> no need to disable integrity checks friend. Download last hidusbfp.sys (posted few posts ago). Add it to task scheduler (with atsiv.exe, use search here). Run Setup.exe and install nopatch driver (nopatch.cmd before running setup). Install filter and restart device. Add devcon (use search) to reset mouse on every reboot


Hi,

I only performed this a month or so ago. I didn't need to go through such steps.

However, even attempting to use Atsiv results in error. This is very peculiar.


----------



## dlr5668

mpw90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I only performed this a month or so ago. I didn't need to go through such steps.
> 
> However, even attempting to use Atsiv results in error. This is very peculiar.


http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=150417&d=1523798279
like this one ? its normal and driver still should work


----------



## mpw90

dlr5668 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=150417&d=1523798279
> like this one ? its normal and driver still should work


Maybe I am downloading the wrong versions? 

Could you please provide the latest versions? The ones scattered on the thread are slightly confusing.

I don't believe I ever used atsiv.


----------



## SweetLow

DuaLDraGoN said:


> I followed all the steps correctly but when I reach to the tick filter on device, a window saying filter device is probably useless for this device. What does this window mean?


You have Composite USB device. Use "Process Parent" checkbox.



DuaLDraGoN said:


> When I continue regardless, my mouse disappears from the setup.exe and stops working.


This is unsigned version on non Test Mode or Secure Boot enabled.



DuaLDraGoN said:


> Also checked that my mouse is running on low speed. I have referred to many other posts and images that shows the USB Root Hub under the Intel eXtensible Host Controller to be USB Root HUB (xHCI), whereas mine is only USB Root Hub (USB 3.0). Does that mean that I cannot overclock my mouse after all?


This is not problem related. Just new name.

P.S. To all. Once again. If you can not overclock your device - try to downclock it. If you can not downclock - you do something wrong with probability near to 100%.


----------



## ins211

*mouse oc*

...


----------



## ins211

*Mouse oc*

...


----------



## realistic01

ins211 said:


> I'm sorry delete my post up there please, i think it works okay. I'm sorry.


Just want to double check - you got it working in test mode or normal?


----------



## ins211

Normal but i had to do atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys thing. Strange tho im failing to see the differense between 1000 and 500 Hz now. I dont know maybe its just me had too much last night)


----------



## dlr5668

ins211 said:


> Normal but i had to do atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys thing. Strange tho im failing to see the differense between 1000 and 500 Hz now. I dont know maybe its just me had too much last night)


you have to apply on every boot + restart device manually or with devcon


----------



## realistic01

dlr5668 said:


> you have to apply on every boot + restart device manually or with devcon


Which hidusbfp.sys file are you referring to? the one in driver or patch?

I can get downclocking to work but can't overclock in new win 10 update :/

edit got it working... dunno what i was doing wrong initially.


----------



## mpw90

realistic01 said:


> Which hidusbfp.sys file are you referring to? the one in driver or patch?
> 
> I can get downclocking to work but can't overclock in new win 10 update :/
> 
> edit got it working... dunno what i was doing wrong initially.


Any chance of you explaining your detailed steps for those with the new update, please?

This is frustrating now.

There are files all over the place, so multiple windows open, and lots of different instructions. Every time I try each different step, I have to uninstall my mouse via my keyboard and try again.


----------



## mpw90

dlr5668 said:


> no need to disable integrity checks friend. Download last hidusbfp.sys (posted few posts ago). Add it to task scheduler (with atsiv.exe, use search here). Run Setup.exe and install nopatch driver (nopatch.cmd before running setup). Install filter and restart device. Add devcon (use search) to reset mouse on every reboot


Hi, I've somehow managed to get it working after restarting PC.

However, as I am sure you're aware, it breaks when you restart. I searched this thread for devcon and didn't find anything. 

Do you have any more information, please?


----------



## realistic01

http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-...y-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-67.html

Check the first post

I just enabled test mode though


----------



## dlr5668

Here is the newest one http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-75.html#post27147889 (use patch one, works without test mode)


----------



## DuaLDraGoN

At last I have managed to overclock my mouse to 1000 Hz.

A big thanks to Mr. SwweetLow!



SweetLow said:


> This is unsigned version on non Test Mode or Secure Boot enabled.


Turns out I have to disable secure boot, then everything worked out fine.

:specool::specool:
@ewiggle
For those who are in the same boat as me:
1) Disable secure boot and try again.
2) Maybe try to disable anti virus. It might have deleted one of your files, (my AV deleted sx64.exe)


----------



## SweetLow

DuaLDraGoN said:


> my AV deleted sx64.exe


 Many AVs don't like atsiv, but what did they find inside sx64.exe???


----------



## realistic01

Sweetlow will this driver get signed eventually?

Thanks for your hardwork, been using your handiwork for years and years now


----------



## SweetLow

realistic01 said:


> Sweetlow will this driver get signed eventually?


It's signed already (the most significant part of it). Without that there is not possibility to run it without Test Mode at all.
And full featured sign is just impossible now (if you do not have a lot of money, of course).


----------



## mpw90

DuaLDraGoN said:


> At last I have managed to overclock my mouse to 1000 Hz.
> 
> A big thanks to Mr. SwweetLow!
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out I have to disable secure boot, then everything worked out fine.
> 
> :specool::specool:
> 
> @ewiggle
> For those who are in the same boat as me:
> 1) Disable secure boot and try again.
> 2) Maybe try to disable anti virus. It might have deleted one of your files, (my AV deleted sx64.exe)


Does your mouse remain overclocked once you restart? If so, are you performing any startup rules?


----------



## PRUTHVI123456

*Help*

C:\Users\AksPruths\Desktop\zz>atsiv.exe -f C:\Users\AksPruths\Desktop\zz\hidusbf
p.sys

Atsiv v1.01 - Windows driver loader
Copyright 2007 Linchpin Labs and OSR
All Rights Reserved

Attempting to start driver C:\Users\AksPruths\Desktop\zz\hidusbfp.sys
Error 0xc0000001, operation failed

Help me please


----------



## deoner

does anyone has an updated routine for installing and overclocking with this driver?
everything is so spread on 70+ pages 

The driver stop working for me after the April 2018 Windows 10 update and i can't get it back to work... tried like 3 howtos here (Atsiv,...)


----------



## dlr5668

"Error 0xc0000001, operation failed" with Atsiv is normal (run as admin). Just overclock as usual with non patched driver.

hidusbfp.sys April 12th


----------



## markj55

Hmm I bricked the usb port/driver trying to get this working on the latest windows april update. 

Does anyone know how to manually uninstall the driver without using the setup utility?

Edit: nm I got it uninstalled. Happily waiting windows april update compatibility though


----------



## dlr5668

I dont know much about signing drivers for win10 but there are cheap one (~200 $ per year) and expensive one (~400 $). Cheap one is enough for atsiv + patcher but not enough for creating filter driver itself


----------



## xAD3r1ty

Yep, can someone who really made it work explain step by step what to do? and which version of sweetlow driver? there are too many different people saying different things


----------



## the1freeMan

in the meanwhile on windows 7...


----------



## dlr5668

xAD3r1ty said:


> Yep, can someone who really made it work explain step by step what to do? and which version of sweetlow driver? there are too many different people saying different things


I posted guide here https://github.com/vadash/1000hz


----------



## Hiv359

dlr5668 said:


> I posted guide here https://github.com/vadash/1000hz


Trying to do step by step but my 1.1a just disables and stop responding with following error code:
"Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)"

Secure boot disabled, win10 ltsb 1607, unsigned mode disabled too.


----------



## dlr5668

Hiv359 said:


> win10 ltsb 1607


I am using driver and filter from 1803 build. You need to find proper one

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_10_version_history

2.3	Version 1607 (Anniversary Update)
2.4	Version 1703 (Creators Update)
2.5	Version 1709 (Fall Creators Update)
2.6	Version 1803 (April 2018 Update)

You are 3 versions behind


----------



## SweetLow

Hiv359 said:


> "Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)"


Post screenshots of Device Manager (when you have this error) as at screenshot there http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-...e-hard-overclocking-2000-hz.html#post24847085 and setup.exe (uncheck "Mice Only" if nothing is in list)


----------



## rqrqqaz

Will the win10 1803 x86 version have progress?


----------



## SweetLow

rqrqqaz said:


> Will the win10 1803 x86 version have progress?


I don't remember that anybody send me this files... 
So you will wait endlessly


----------



## rqrqqaz

thanks for your reminder


----------



## SweetLow

Ok, this is what we need. I will analyze (some time later).


----------



## rqrqqaz

Okay , thank you


----------



## Hiv359

SweetLow said:


> Post screenshots of Device Manager (when you have this error) as at screenshot there http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-...e-hard-overclocking-2000-hz.html#post24847085 and setup.exe (uncheck "Mice Only" if nothing is in list)


kk, here is the screenshot:


----------



## SweetLow

Hiv359 said:


> kk, here is the screenshot:


Looks like you forgot to install hidusbf service ("Install Service" button in setup.exe or mouse right click on hidusbf.inf->Install - and don't forget unzip all package when you run setup.exe, of course) or you have broken .INF file Install handler.


----------



## SweetLow

rqrqqaz said:


> Will the win10 1803 x86 version have progress?


Test version for Win10 x86/x64 1803. DRIVER folder - full featured driver for Test Mode only, PATCH - patch only for non Test Mode.

https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip


----------



## rqrqqaz

Thank you very much. Please forgive my broken English. On x86 I only use DRIVER to overwrite the original file and use it without the test mode. Everything works fine. The x64 DRIVER file must be used in the test mode. If you do not use the test mode, you need to apply the patch. The above interest rate is for your reference . IE3.0 live at 500hz


----------



## SweetLow

rqrqqaz said:


> Everything works fine.


Nice.



rqrqqaz said:


> Please forgive my broken English.


I'm not the native English speaker, so it is no matter


----------



## Hiv359

SweetLow said:


> Looks like you forgot to install hidusbf service ("Install Service" button in setup.exe or mouse right click on hidusbf.inf->Install - and don't forget unzip all package when you run setup.exe, of course) or you have broken .INF file Install handler.


Thx for ur response. The problem is that when i press "Install service" nothing happens and at the same time i have no "Install" option in context menu of .inf file. Just checked it on lan drivers - same, no "install" in context menu. Ok, so i will try to fix it cause smth is definitely broken in my OS and then try to OC my mouse. 
Upd:
Managed to fix "Install" option in context menu: problem was in notepad++ which one was a default app for inf files in default programs. 
Successfully OCd my wmo to 1000Hz, using ur "official package from 2017/01/08", thanks buddy!


----------



## markj55

SweetLow will the setup program work again on the latest x64 windows 10? Currently I click install service/filter on device and it does nothing, still getting 120hz. It worked perfectly before the windows 10 april update.


----------



## SweetLow

markj55 said:


> SweetLow will the setup program work again on the latest x64 windows 10?


Setup can not work "again" because it is just working. The problem is inside driver and we discuss this problem last few pages. Try some reading before writing.


----------



## sL0Th

Hi SweetLow, im a high noob on this things, well.. with the last update on Windows 10, my mouse downclock automatically and now I can't OC it.. I tried so much things.. I read all the posts and nothing solve my problem.. And I have a issue that no one else mention here.. I can't execute atsiv (prompt command wiht admin rights) It says "its impossible to execute this app on your pc, to get a version for your pc, contact the software owner".. well im running windows 10 pro x64 with the last update (Don't know the name).. How can I solve this? Or I am doing something wrong? Thanks for your time


----------



## SweetLow

sL0Th said:


> Hi SweetLow, im a high noob on this things, well.. with the last update on Windows 10, my mouse downclock automatically and now I can't OC it.. I tried so much things.. I read all the posts and nothing solve my problem.. And I have a issue that no one else mention here.. I can't execute atsiv (prompt command wiht admin rights) It says "its impossible to execute this app on your pc, to get a version for your pc, contact the software owner".. well im running windows 10 pro x64 with the last update (Don't know the name).. How can I solve this? Or I am doing something wrong? Thanks for your time


Yes, it's clearly new problem  I suppose you have some kind of AppLocker/Software Restriction Policies activated, but I can not say exactly. Try to search on (exact) error message you have and try to identify component which show this message to you.


----------



## sL0Th

Hum maybe, but I already managed to Overclock (my mouse MX518) well I used your method (https://github.com/vadash/1000hz) I create a task on task scheduler with atsiv and last driver updated (with 2018 driver signature) on the same folder, I restart PC and voila.. the only thing is I must OC (restart mouse) manually each time I startup PC.. Where I can find the devcon.exe on your link? I have to install all programs mention there? Thanks for your fast answer


----------



## SweetLow

sL0Th said:


> Where I can find the devcon.exe on your link?


1. It's not my link.
2. Did you "read all the posts"? Because the link to devcon clearly exists in one of them. And if you will follow my links you easily find it


----------



## sL0Th

"DevCon (Devcon.exe) is included when you install the WDK, Visual Studio, and the Windows SDK for desktop apps. For information about downloading the kits, see Windows Hardware Downloads." Thats why I said that :/ Nevermind, I already get it here (https://superuser.com/questions/1002950/quick-method-to-install-devcon-exe) and it works for me  I think this is a easy way to do it  Thanks SweetLow, I was 1 day to do that, and when I decide to post something I could solve it easily -.-' lol But thanks for your time and the signature driver! Good work


----------



## dlr5668

sL0Th said:


> Hum maybe, but I already managed to Overclock (my mouse MX518) well I used your method (https://github.com/vadash/1000hz) I create a task on task scheduler with atsiv and last driver updated (with 2018 driver signature) on the same folder, I restart PC and voila.. the only thing is I must OC (restart mouse) manually each time I startup PC.. Where I can find the devcon.exe on your link? I have to install all programs mention there? Thanks for your fast answer


You can't find it anywhere (exe alone). But I included it in repo https://github.com/vadash/1000hz/blob/master/main/devcon.exe File is signed so cant be tampered


----------



## markj55

SweetLow said:


> Setup can not work "again" because it is just working. The problem is inside driver and we discuss this problem last few pages. Try some reading before writing.


Sorry I don't understand the terms people use like test or patch or w/e. I tried downloading the laest drivers you linked and replacing the file in the setup folder with them, but it bricks the USB port (light goes out) and I have to reset everything. Is there something I'm not doing right? Or does it not work anymore on the new windows? 

If it's too complicated I'll just get a modern mouse, just hate to say goodbye to the trusty intellimouse.


----------



## SweetLow

markj55 said:


> Sorry I don't understand the terms people use like test or patch or w/e.


If you don't even want to learn minimal knowledge level (having such things as Google search) - many people in this thread are kindly enough to write step by step manuals like
this:
digitally signed sweetlow 1000hz mouse driver
or this:
https://github.com/vadash/1000hz
P.S.
or this:
digitally signed sweetlow 1000hz mouse driver
or this:
https://github.com/MineSweeper73
or this:
digitally signed sweetlow 1000hz mouse driver (i like its title!)
or this:
USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+) (video)
People definitely like such manuals!
P.P.S. The latest changes to atsiv method, this may be described slightly different in old manuals:
USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)


----------



## sL0Th

Thanks  Ill use your's then


----------



## wmoforever

SweetLow said:


> Test version for Win10 x86/x64 1803. DRIVER folder - full featured driver for Test Mode only, PATCH - patch only for non Test Mode.


is this attachment working ? I can not download it

and if it is not too much to ask can ANYONE PLEASE make a working .zip file with all the updated drivers in right places/folders ( for the test mode ) like in the very first post of this thread


----------



## wmoforever

wmoforever said:


> is this attachment working ? I can not download it
> 
> and if it is not too much to ask can ANYONE PLEASE make a working .zip file with all the updated drivers in right places/folders ( for the test mode ) like in the very first post of this thread


Also things I did ( that results in a DEAD unresponsive mouse so I have to uninstall devic and restart from device manager or change ports )
My pc does not support secure boot ( so I can't turn it off or on it just says not supported )
I have usb 2.0 ports only windows 1803 64bit
Mouse is a WMO

bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS ( operation completed successfully )
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON ( operation completed successfully ) ( although I don't see the testsigning watermark when I restart pc. Last time I did this during creators update that was not a problem , didn't have watermark back then either )
bcdedit.exe /set nointegritychecks on ( operation completed successfully )

Restart PC

Download the NEW hidusbf from this post : http://www.overclock.net/forum/27147889-post742.html
Download the driver from this post : http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1589644-usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz.html
( official package from 2017 )

Extract the packages

Replace the hidusbf.sys in \Desktop\hidusbf\DRIVER\AMD64\ with the new one in \Desktop\hidusbfn\DRIVER\AMD64\1khz ( changing the 25kb file with the new 13kb ) Because I am trying to hit 500hz or 1000hz no more ( check the imgur link for details)
Right click HIDUSBF.INF and choose “install”
Run Setup.exe
Check the “filter” box
Set the polling rate to 1000hz ( Tried 500 or 31 too )
Click “install service”
Click “restart”
Mouse stops working

https://i.imgur.com/b8p0u47.jpg I can't seem to upload images...
What Am I doing wrong exactly ? I was able to do this on other updates and on other versions of windows.


----------



## wmoforever

Also this is what the driver page looks like if it helps

https://imgur.com/a/gu5Z4g6


----------



## SweetLow

wmoforever said:


> is this attachment working ? I can not download it
> 
> and if it is not too much to ask can ANYONE PLEASE make a working .zip file with all the updated drivers in right places/folders ( for the test mode ) like in the very first post of this thread


No. Now it's not working. All thanks are to this site supporters. Attachment on page 75 is valid still. I will try to fix later (now new attachments are just refused to upload).

>bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON ( operation completed successfully )
>Mouse stops working 
Very strange.
1. Can you load old (signed) driver in new (1803) version of system (Test/Non Test mode - no matter)?
2. what does command
bcdedit /enum {current}
return (with admin privileges, of course)
P.S. I never know that i am Linux Lobbyist 
P.P.S. What is the reason of problem in device manager (first (General) tab)?
P.P.P.S. https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf
Actual files are there now. I hope this location will live long enough...


----------



## wmoforever

SweetLow said:


> No. Now it's not working. All thanks are to this site supporters. Attachment on page 75 is valid still. I will try to fix later (now new attachments are just refused to upload).
> 
> >bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON ( operation completed successfully )
> >Mouse stops working
> Very strange.
> 1. Can you load old (signed) driver in new (1803) version of system (Test/Non Test mode - no matter)?
> 2. what does command
> bcdedit /enum {current}
> return (with admin privileges, of course)
> P.S. I never know that i am Linux Lobbyist
> P.P.S. What is the reason of problem in device manager (first (General) tab)?
> P.P.P.S. https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf
> Actual files are there now. I hope this location will live long enough...


I can not use the old signed drivers either for downclocking or overclocking 
And according to ENUM I do have testsigning enabled and this is the mouse error I get 

https://i.imgur.com/ApiNVh3.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/41RxzON.jpg
https://imgur.com/a/KeXO76q

P.S. LINUX FOREVA INSTALL GENTOO **** windows i can't even overclock my mouse its 2018 *** )


----------



## SweetLow

wmoforever said:


> I can not use the old signed drivers either for downclocking or overclocking


With the same error even in test mode (and note how the description likes: "%hs" "Error status 0x")??? It is something weird on your system. All i can suppose are some AV running which don't like hidusbf or hard OS damage.
P.S. And check twice that you use right processor version of driver for your system (x64 vs x86).
P.P.S. We definitely need someone else with such config as yours: Win x64 1803 + Mouse on some of USB2.0/1.1 controllers


----------



## wmoforever

SweetLow said:


> With the same error even in test mode (and note how the description likes: "%hs" "Error status 0x")??? It is something weird on your system. All i can suppose are some AV running which don't like hidusbf or hard OS damage.
> P.S. And check twice that you use right processor version of driver for your system (x64 vs x86).
> P.P.S. We definitely need someone else with such config as yours: Win x64 1803 + Mouse on some of USB2.0/1.1 controllers


weird I use the regular windows defenderdo you know anything about that ? what should I turn off ? If that doesnt work either I am gonna try again after formatting pc


----------



## PjMpire

Hi Guys, I cant get this working on Windows 10 Pro x64 1803 (non test mode) with my intelli 1.1a @ just 500hz using the utils in 'extra' from https://github.com/vadash/1000hz

step 0. extract files/folders from github repo linked above and navigate the 'extra' folder
step 1. enter setup and check filter on device
step 2. select 500hz
step 3. click install service
step 4 . click restart
step 5. check with mouserate
mouse rate still showing 125hz

EDIT:
fixed!!!!!

from the package https://github.com/vadash/1000hz

step 6: extract 'main' folder somewhere
step 7: run cmd with admin priviledges and cd to directory of 'main'
step 8: type: atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys 
step 9. Open Setup.exe, in 'extra' folder and check 'Filter on Device', choose the amount of hz and press 'Restart'
step 10. check with mouserate to verify

I know thsi information has been posted else where but i wanted to write this for people struggling to get non test mode wokring again after the 1803 update of windows


----------



## nikolostam

PjMpire said:


> Hi Guys, I cant get this working on Windows 10 Pro x64 1803 (non test mode) with my intelli 1.1a @ just 500hz using the utils in 'extra' from https://github.com/vadash/1000hz
> 
> step 0. extract files/folders from github repo linked above and navigate the 'extra' folder
> step 1. enter setup and check filter on device
> step 2. select 500hz
> step 3. click install service
> step 4 . click restart
> step 5. check with mouserate
> mouse rate still showing 125hz
> 
> EDIT:
> fixed!!!!!
> 
> from the package https://github.com/vadash/1000hz
> 
> step 6: extract 'main' folder somewhere
> step 7: run cmd with admin priviledges and cd to directory of 'main'
> step 8: type: atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys
> step 9. Open Setup.exe, in 'extra' folder and check 'Filter on Device', choose the amount of hz and press 'Restart'
> step 10. check with mouserate to verify
> 
> I know thsi information has been posted else where but i wanted to write this for people struggling to get non test mode wokring again after the 1803 update of windows



Doesn't work for me.I have Windows 10 enterprise x64 1803 non test mode , wmo. Before the last windows update it worked fine with these steps.
I used the files from the package https://github.com/vadash/1000hz


----------



## SweetLow

nikolostam said:


> Before the last windows update it worked fine *with these steps*.


Do i understand you right - you have EHCI only controller?


----------



## nikolostam

SweetLow said:


> Do i understand you right - you have EHCI only controller?


i only have usb 2.00 ports. If that's what you are asking. Not sure what EHCI is.


----------



## SweetLow

nikolostam said:


> i only have usb 2.00 ports. If that's what you are asking. Not sure what EHCI is.


Well, i personally tested both XHCI and EHCI overclocking under Win10 x64 1803. It's working as expected.
So i ask the main question in such situations - can you downclock your device?


----------



## dlr5668

nikolostam said:


> I used the files from the package


There was small problem with running 2 tasks at the same time (load patch driver and restart mouse). I updated guide and added 1min delay


----------



## SweetLow

dlr5668 said:


> There was small problem with running 2 tasks at the same time (load patch driver and restart mouse). I updated guide and added 1min delay


It's better to solve by running .cmd file like this:
start /wait atsiv.exe ...
devcon.exe ...
in scheduler job


----------



## biscojoe

Does this mean that I can buy a intellimouse 1.1a or mx500/510/518 and use 1000hz polling? What's the point of this sweetlow driver? Little confused lol... I'd love to go back to an OG mouse though instead of my EC2-A which is love.


----------



## cdcd

biscojoe said:


> Does this mean that I can buy a intellimouse 1.1a or mx500/510/518 and use 1000hz polling? What's the point of this sweetlow driver? Little confused lol... I'd love to go back to an OG mouse though instead of my EC2-A which is love.



Only if the mouse supports it. WMO can definitely do 1000Hz, MX500/510/518 I'm not sure (probably 500Hz).


----------



## Rilict

spend like 10 hours ,read all 83 pages still was at 125hz nothing helped,tried everything like 30 hidusbf builds , and only one worked. here is the link https://www.ingeniumweb.com/blog/post/how-to-overclock-a-mouse/3742/


----------



## SweetLow

Rilict said:


> everything like 30 hidusbf builds


Impressive! Because if you will start from this forum sticky thread you will find only one. And i guarantee - it's working


----------



## nikolostam

Thanks, everything works now. Reinstalled some usb root hub devices (mouse didnt work in most usb ports) and folowed the steps at https://github.com/vadash/1000hz


----------



## YoBrainOnSlugs

Well damnit. I've spent hours with this and cannot get it to work at all. Got me feeling like a complete numbskull lol. Tried the steps on page 67 too and still stuck at 125. RIP mx518... I guess a g400s is cheap enough to not have to deal with microsoft's crap next time they force an update lol


----------



## Str1kernaut

Yesterday worked updating Hidusbf with an unofficial version, but today stopped work again, this time i've got to plug mouse in another port because with any frequency (250-500-1000hz) didn't worked. Also Windows 10 updates messed up everything


----------



## PjMpire

Im now having problems with the task scheduler windows 10 1803. 

Can get the mouse restart working fine with a delay of 10 seconds after login but no matter what i try i cant get atsive.exe to load the driver.

parameters are -f hidusbfp.sys

any ideas?


----------



## SweetLow

PjMpire said:


> Im now having problems with the task scheduler windows 10 1803.
> 
> Can get the mouse restart working fine with a delay of 10 seconds after login but no matter what i try i cant get atsive.exe to load the driver.
> 
> parameters are -f hidusbfp.sys
> 
> any ideas?


Task scheduler runs under system account, so you have some other environment than under user accounts.
So try to use full paths like
c:\somepath\atsiv.exe -f c:\somesameorotherpath\hidusbfp.sys


----------



## barokkos

*New mouse*

When I change to a new mouse ( for example the Logitech G403 ) , do I have to uninstall anything from these drivers ? Will it have any influence on the new mouse? Thank you!


----------



## SweetLow

barokkos said:


> When I change to a new mouse ( for example the Logitech G403 ) , do I have to uninstall anything from these drivers ? Will it have any influence on the new mouse? Thank you!


If you use atsiv/patch+scheduler - then disable scheduler task.


----------



## iDrinkSeaWater

Hi guys, so I created an account on this amazing forum just to reply to this,
So I overclocked my mouse few months ago on Windows 10 x64 using test mode method everything worked,
After upgrading to 1803 (Spring creators update) Lost my Overclocking and the mouse still on default rate (125hz);
The thing is downlocking works fine not even with the test mode So I have a problem with just the Overclocking 
Tried also the atsiv method and I get this error " Attempting to start driver C:\SweetLow\hidusbfp.sys
Error 0xc0000001, the operation failed " I have no idea what to do next, perhaps someone can help me with this ...
Have y'all a great day.


----------



## SweetLow

iDrinkSeaWater said:


> Tried also the atsiv method and I get this error " Attempting to start driver C:\SweetLow\hidusbfp.sys
> Error 0xc0000001, the operation failed " I have no idea what to do next


Do the next step - restart mouse.


----------



## iDrinkSeaWater

Well , nothing happened still on 125hz , but I managed to get 500Hz on testmode somehow , but I can't play on Faceit cause faceit's AC requires testsigning OFF  any solution ?


----------



## SweetLow

iDrinkSeaWater said:


> Well , nothing happened still on 125hz , but I managed to get 500Hz on testmode somehow


This is very strange as the patching code inside hidusbf and hidusbfp is identical. Do you run setup.exe just after running atsive (without any reboot)?
P.S. I can make debug version of hidusbfp to verify that driver really loads and works.


----------



## iDrinkSeaWater

SweetLow said:


> Do you run setup.exe just after running atsive (without any reboot)?
> P.S.


Yep, I do that , I wonder why I can't find tutorials on youtube about this , when you search you find only the outdated ones.
Well , Thanks for your time sir I really appreciate it .


----------



## Defrag82

Have you considered hosting an official FAQ on github or something, Sweetlow? This thread is great, but it's quite difficult to find the current state of play, supported chipsets etc. Thanks for all of the work you've done!

In the past, I've successfully installed and used this for many months, and last tried it ~3-4 months back. I can't remember if I've run it with my new PC, though. I'm wondering whether my hardware might be to blame, or whether Microsoft's latest Windows 10 patch has broken everything for me. I've never used the signed driver, always the unsigned driver combined with test mode.

I've tried most of the posts in this thread, but can't get it to work (in test mode or otherwise). I can downclock, but can't overclock. 

I'm on Windows 10 1803 64-bit
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z370P D3 (has a mix of USB 2.0 & 3.0 ports). 
The USB controllers in device manager list:
- Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 1.0 (Microsoft)
- USB Composite Device
- USB Root Hub (USB 3.0)

I've tried it in all the USB ports. I tried the new way of doing things, too (as listed on p67). 

The driver won't install for me:


> C:\Users\blah\Downloads\1000hz-master\main>atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys
> 
> Atsiv v1.01 - Windows driver loader
> Copyright 2007 Linchpin Labs and OSR
> All Rights Reserved
> 
> Attempting to start driver C:\Users\blah\Downloads\1000hz-master\main\hidusbfp.sys
> Error 0xc0000001, operation failed


Also tried https://github.com/vadash/1000hz with similar results. Any idea what I might be doing wrong? Cheers.


Only USB setting I can see in the BIOS is "*xHCI hand-off"* which is disabled. Is this correct?


----------



## Defrag82

OK, ignore me. Fixed it.


I had no idea there's a separate thread of your own. You should maybe think about asking the original poster of this thread to direct people to your own post? It worked first time from that.


*edit - link to Sweetlow's own post: https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1589644-usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz.html -- it explains things much better than trawling through this thread!


Cheers.


----------



## eeroo94

Has anyone actually managed to make this work with Windows 10 1803 and MX518?


----------



## nordschleife

Is this working at all on windows 10 1803???

can't get mine to work.

edit* 

went back to an older version of windows 10 and automatically got back to 1000hz.


----------



## methecsgod

Windows 10 1803 build. Followed all instructions, nothing worked. Restarted in test mode, all case ports disabled (even PS2) - driver signature enforcement probably? Replaced the CMOS battery to flash the BIOS, now the computer doesn't start.


----------



## SweetLow

methecsgod said:


> all case ports disabled (even PS2)


It's is not hidusbf related. In setup.exe you can not do such disastrous thing.


----------



## frong

Maybe a bit OT, but do you notice any real world difference when you go above 1000hz? I've never thought of OCing my mouse before seeing this, now that I know that I can... Of course I must.


----------



## SweetLow

frong said:


> Maybe a bit OT, but do you notice any real world difference when you go above 1000hz? I've never thought of OCing my mouse before seeing this, now that I know that I can... Of course I must.


If you will think in delays instead of rates then you can note that difference between 125Hz and 1000Hz is 7milliseconds (max), but between 1000Hz and 8000Hz is 875 microseconds only. It's classical diminishing return.
P.S. There is dedicated thread for 2000Hz overclocking.


----------



## Goa80

Hhi guys,

I am using Trackir 5 device to play on my flight sims such as DCS 2.5 and ARMA3.

Is there a way to increase the USB polling rate for a specific USB 3.0 or 2.0 port?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SweetLow

Goa80 said:


> Is there a way to increase the USB polling rate for a specific USB 3.0 or 2.0 port?


This is exactly what the software is designed for.


----------



## Goa80

SweetLow said:


> This is exactly what the software is designed for.


oh well thanks a lot for you kind reply, I tought the software was intented only for changing the polling rate of mouses , but my problem is the trackir5 which has proably a low usb polling rate ( I dont know how to measure it) and that generates stuttering when playing my flight simulators as DCS.
There are many owners of this device who are encoutering the same issue so I would like to change the polling rate to 1000mhz.

my motherboard Z370 taichi has only usb 3.1 on the back and also some usb 3.0 and 2.0 headers, plus I also have a pci-e usb card Inatek witg fresco logico controler.

I would highly appreciate if you could help me figure out how to properly change one of these usb port polling rate where I usually connect my Trackir 5 device.
Is there a proper guide for win10?

Thank you so much, I am trying to figure out how to solve the stuttering when playing with the trackir since at least one year, I've tried many thigs, optimized all the OS, read thousands of pages on internet, minimizing DPC latency and stuff but at th end the culprit is certainly a low USB polling rate of the trackir.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SweetLow

>Trackir 5 device.
If this device is HID then just do setup as for other non mouse HID devices (uncheck mice checkbox in setup).
If this device is not HID but use Interrupt Endpoints - then read readme about /ALL switch of setup.
If this device don't use Interrupt Endpoints - then is nothing you can change.

>Is there a proper guide for win10?
Yes. Start from sticky thread of this forum and follow links.

P.S. >I dont know how to measure it
And how do you plan to check result???
P.P.S. Some devices are not overclockable.


----------



## Goa80

SweetLow said:


> >Trackir 5 device.
> If this device is HID then just do setup as for other non mouse HID devices (uncheck mice checkbox in setup).
> If this device is not HID but use Interrupt Endpoints - then read readme about /ALL switch of setup.
> If this device don't use Interrupt Endpoints - then is nothing you can change.
> 
> >Is there a proper guide for win10?
> Yes. Start from sticky thread of this forum and follow links.
> 
> P.S. >I dont know how to measure it
> And how do you plan to check result???
> P.P.S. Some devices are not overclockable.


Hi Sweetlow , 
thanks again for your reply but I cant find the sticky thread you're referring to, and btw what's the latest software version? do you have a link please?
To check the results If I'll be able to achieve changing of usb polling rate I will test it by myself, if it's not stuttering then problem solved


----------



## SweetLow

>I cant find the sticky thread
Do you really want to do what you are asking for?


----------



## Goa80

SweetLow said:


> >I cant find the sticky thread
> Do you really want to do what you are asking for?


Pardon my ignorance Sweetlow, I know you're the creator of the software and you paid also for microsft to digitally sign your drivers so you have my respect.
Sticky thread was there I see it, but I am bit confused by the numbers of threads about overlocking usb polling rate on the forum here, I cant find specific instructions and related software for win 10 latest built 1803.

What are the latest drivers /software tools, needed to change the polling rate?

Thanks again for your patience.


----------



## Rhys7

ive been trying to get this working again but it seems when i do the system restart is stops my usb 2.0 3.0 from working i have to plug the mouse into my 3.1 port to be able to get the ports back on through device manager...cant get it working


----------



## leotech

does anyone know if this need some different hidusbf to overclock a microsoft intellimouse explorer 3.0 or similar?? it freezes sometime on w10 64bit


----------



## Baardaap

Hi Everyone,

I have tried overclocking my WMO (X802382) using the latest signed driver in this thread. But it would only let me downgrade the polling rate.
Then I found this guide on the internet which worked for me, of course it's not a signed driver but it worked.
http://defragdev.com/blog/?tag=sweetlow


First time overclocking my mouse ever so I'm sorry if this was already known, but I just wanted to share this.

Update: Had fun with it the past 5 days, but microsoft ruined the fun with update 1809. Anyone knows how to get this working on 1809?


----------



## emka

Increasing the polling rate only works in test mode (win version 1809). Any way I can make this work without test signing on? PUBG won't work with test signing on. Thank you


----------



## Baardaap

@emka I can't get it to work on 1809 even with testsigning on, can you please explain how you did it?
I play overwatch so for me it doesn't matter if it's test is on or not.


----------



## SweetLow

emka said:


> Increasing the polling rate only works in test mode (win version 1809). Any way I can make this work without test signing on? PUBG won't work with test signing on. Thank you


>Any way I can make this work without test signing on?
I understand you right - you tried downclock and "atsiv method" already?

>Increasing the polling rate only works in test mode (win version 1809).
Does somebody else have this problem (with atsiv method)? I will test 1809 but not so fast because i don't have it now.


----------



## emka

Baardaap said:


> @emka I can't get it to work on 1809 even with testsigning on, can you please explain how you did it?
> I play overwatch so for me it doesn't matter if it's test is on or not.


I just followed this guide. http://defragdev.com/blog/?tag=sweetlow

@SweetLow no, I will try it and report a bit later.

UPDATE:

Trying to use the atsiv method and I get this.


----------



## QuickpoisonX

Uhm, yeah... Im with build 1803 and it just doesn't work in normal mode, PUBG won't work in testmode so I'm looking for a way to overclock the mouse without test mode but haven't found a solution so far...


----------



## Baardaap

Hi @SweetLow,

I have tried to do some testing on 1809, but I'm kind of new to this so I'd like to clear some things up.

First of all, the only way I found to completely uninstall your driver was to delete hidusbf.sys from C:/windows/system32/drivers. Is this the right way?
Because just removing the mouse from device manager is not enough.

If I remove the file and just set the filter in setup.exe, the device manager gives the error: Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)
Is this normal? Or does that mean there is still some trace of the driver somewhere?


Second, atsiv is doing totally nothing for me. If I have removed your driver by removing the file. And after that running atsiv -f hidusbf.sys, it tells me installation complete. However it does not install the driver.
When I install hidusbf.sys 1.2.0.0 with the setup.exe and after that I install hidusbf.sys 1.2.0.3 with setup.exe it replaces the file. However trying to do the same trick does not work with atsiv. It does not install the driver when there is not hidusbf.sys installed, nor will it replace the file with another version if it already is installed. This is both on test mode and non test mode.


Test results:

Windows 1809

Non test mode:
Setup.exe with hidusbf.sys 1.2.0.0 - Can only downclock
Setup.exe with hidusbf.sys 1.2.0.3 - No certificate error, mouse won't start

Test mode:
Setup.exe with hidusbf.sys 1.2.0.0 - Can only downclock
Setup.exe with hidusbf.sys 1.2.0.3 - Can only downclock

On 1803 I was able to overclock my mouse on test mode with setup.exe and hidusbf.sys 1.2.0.3, so I am 100% sure that my WMO is overclockable.

I hope this is of some help to you.
I'm looking forward to your wizardry.


----------



## Baardaap

Oops sorry, post above got posted twice by accident so I removed it here.


----------



## SweetLow

Baardaap said:


> Update: Had fun with it the past 5 days, but microsoft ruined the fun with update 1809. Anyone knows how to get this working on 1809?





SweetLow said:


> I will test 1809 but not so fast because i don't have it now.


Now I have Win 10 x64 1809 here:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ard-overclocking-2000-hz-53.html#post27678088


----------



## Baardaap

@SweetLow

I tried your new updated version on 1809 with setup.exe and testmode on but it only lets me downclock.
Do I need to follow a special procedure or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## SweetLow

Baardaap said:


> @SweetLow
> I tried your new updated version on 1809 with setup.exe and testmode on but it only lets me downclock.
> Do I need to follow a special procedure or am I doing something wrong?


>testmode
I didn't check testmode version of drivers, only patch (it's more interesting). But you have to check that actual version from archive, for example [hidusbfn.zip]\DRIVER\AMD64\1khz\hidusbf.sys (size 12344 from 2018/10/21 17:37), really copied to %windir%\system32\drivers folder before anything else. I can check testmode if you will not have success after that.
P.S. I read your description of atsiv usage - you did it completely wrong. You have to reread manuals once again.


----------



## QuickpoisonX

Hi @SweetLow I'm just a newbie and 'm trying to increase my polling rate's mouse up to 500mhz without testmode but it doesn't work, actually on Win10 build 1809, USB ports just stops working. I'm reading the content of your posts but there are too many different ones and it's kind of cofusing. I tried downloading your last drivers from here: https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip just after installing your certificate and hidusb.sys and it just doesn't work so I'm asking you, am I doing something wrong? I know that my mouse can get overclocked because I already did that in previous versions of Win10 so it would be great if you could just enlighten me out a little!

Greetings^^


----------



## SweetLow

QuickpoisonX said:


> am I doing something wrong?


Short - now you have to:
1. install driver as usual from hidusbf.zip (pay attention to Secure Mode). You will have to downclock after this step.
and then
2. or use Test Mode (take new drivers from DRIVER folder in hidusbfn.zip to *replace* drivers from hidusbf.zip)
2*. or use atsive (and use appropriate patches from PATCH folder in hidusbfn.zip *without replacing* drivers from hidusbf.zip)

Whole picture - carefully read the end of first post:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1589644-usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz.html


----------



## Baardaap

@SweetLow

Okay thanks for the information. I have tried several guides already and it's not that I'm being lazy and don't want to google. Some of the guides are a bit contradicting and I'm confused.

A lot of guides are about creating a entry in windows task scheduler to automate the atsiv procedure, but before that it should work manually first right?
So i tried on non test mode: Install normal driver (1khz hidusbf.sys) with setup.exe and then loading patch (1khz hidusbfp.sys) with atsiv. But with using atsiv I get the error: Error 0xc0000001, operation failed.

Your second method with test mode however workd for me, so for everyone who wants it to work with test mode:
1. on non test mode: install the normal 1khz driver from hidusbf.sys from hidusbf.zip with setup.exe, downclock your mouse to 64 or 32.
2. switch to test mode and pull out your mouse, copy and paste hidusbf.sys from hidusbfn.zip to c:/windows/system32/drivers and overwrite
3. plug your mouse back in and use setup.exe to set it too 1000hz and click restart.


----------



## badcozmad

Yo! Finally got my Intelli 3.0 working on 1000hz after the f*cking win10 update. Maybe you solved it already but I'll post this here anyway, I hope this helps! 
(or maybe you will give me an even better solutions since i have to do this every time i reboot,, but still WORKS!!1) 

|
V

http://esreality.com/post/2926409/wheel-mouse-optical-500hz-windows-10/


----------



## SweetLow

Baardaap said:


> @SweetLow
> But with using atsiv I get the error: Error 0xc0000001, operation failed.


It's normal, just do the next steps


----------



## SweetLow

badcozmad said:


> maybe you will give me an even better solutions since i have to do this every time i reboot


Just follow the links of this forum sticky thread.


----------



## MineSweeper

So I got it working by using the vadash/1000hz method and package on GitHub and followed all instructions there after I installed SweetLow's certificate which I got here: www34.zippyshare.com/v/nO8wwvjI/file.html.

I am on Windows 10 1803 17134.376 still. I am just wondering is there anything I have to know in case the Windows 10 1809 update breaks something? I got the new driver from here: github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip. Just want to make sure this is all I need. That driver is currently working on 1803.

Edit 1: It doesn't survive a reboot, but I can go into task scheduler and manually start it and it works perfectly fine afterwards. Any solution to that?

Edit 2: I decided to just use my own .bat and it works perfectly fine.

Edit 3: I got my bat to run with Task Scheduler at user logon, only issue I seem to have is that no matter what, I have to go into the setup and apply the rate every time I restart my computer.

Edit 4: I now have stupid freaking task scheduler working with my bat, and it also seems to apply the rate too. So, so far, It's fixed. I had to do some serious screwing around with the task scheduler and ended up creating this: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AsceAEwFeLTKkMcJBXmrJvMtTBKdYA


----------



## nidzakv

There must be easyer way to oc mice to 1000hz on win 10.. Great job from sweetlow really, but i need a lot of free time to read and do do hack). I just hate those watermarks of test mode enabled.. Come on sweetlow, make some scripts )

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vanir1337

Managed to "kill" a USB port (it doesn't recognize a WMO I was trying to OC, everything else works fine there), what's the correct method of restoring this, does anyone know?


----------



## cdcd

vanir1337 said:


> Managed to "kill" a USB port (it doesn't recognize a WMO I was trying to OC, everything else works fine there), what's the correct method of restoring this, does anyone know?


Uninstall the entry for the WMO in the device manager


----------



## the1freeMan

vanir1337 said:


> Managed to "kill" a USB port (it doesn't recognize a WMO I was trying to OC, everything else works fine there), what's the correct method of restoring this, does anyone know?


If you uninstalled the driver, you have to also uninstall the mouse driver in the device manager. If you still have hidusbf, you just uncouple the device from the setup: un-tick filter on device, restart.
If you want to avoid problems, uncouple before uninstalling.


----------



## vanir1337

Thanks lads, works now!


----------



## MineSweeper

My PC is currently downloading Windows 10 1809. What file is required to make it work? This is a bump of my own question. Is this supposed to work on the new update: github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip


----------



## Rhys7

can only seem to get this working with test signing on...i used this guide http://defragdev.com/blog/?tag=sweetlow

does anyone else have another way to get it working without the need for test mode...most games wont allow test signing on...and if i turn it off my usb ports stop working :/


----------



## SweetLow

MineSweeper said:


> My PC is currently downloading Windows 10 1809. What file is required to make it work? This is a bump of my own question. Is this supposed to work on the new update: github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip


>Windows 8.1 x86 (recent version), Windows 10 *1809* support
Do only I see this comment on github?



Rhys7 said:


> does anyone else have another way to get it working without the need for test mode:/


Yes.


----------



## MineSweeper

SweetLow said:


> >Windows 8.1 x86 (recent version), Windows 10 *1809* support
> Do only I see this comment on github?
> 
> I literally saw that last night. Sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## cuad

I'm on 64-bit Windows 7 and I can't overclock my WMO to 500hz anymore. I can downclock to 62/31 hz though. Any ideas?

EDIT: I got it working using the following...
1. Windows 7 to test mode
2. Upgrade to Windows 10 1803
3. Download the latest hidusbf.zip from the github repo. 
4. Run HIDUSBFU.INF to uninstall everything. 
5. Install HIDUSBF.INF
6. Do the normal procedure with setup.exe (check filter, restart device)


----------



## Rhys7

im now stuck in test mode because when i turn it off and restart my computer my usb drives dont work and when i try to replace my edited usb system files with my backed up files it doesnt allow me to...


----------



## the1freeMan

cuad said:


> I'm on 64-bit Windows 7 and I can't overclock my WMO to 500hz anymore. I can downclock to 62/31 hz though. Any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: I got it working using the following...
> 1. Windows 7 to test mode
> 2. Upgrade to Windows 10 1803
> 3. Download the latest hidusbf.zip from the github repo.
> 4. Run HIDUSBFU.INF to uninstall everything.
> 5. Install HIDUSBF.INF
> 6. Do the normal procedure with setup.exe (check filter, restart device)


Whaaat?

1. Windows 7 to test mode
2. Upgrade to Windows 10 1803

this makes no sense. 

I went out of my way to test this and reinstalled the driver. 
I don't know what you did to your OS or mouse but I can assure you and everybody else that the signed driver works perfectly on Windows 7 x64, without test mode, 1000Hz, trouble free installation.


----------



## cuad

the1freeMan said:


> Whaaat?
> 
> 1. Windows 7 to test mode
> 2. Upgrade to Windows 10 1803
> 
> this makes no sense.
> 
> I went out of my way to test this and reinstalled the driver.
> I don't know what you did to your OS or mouse but I can assure you and everybody else that the signed driver works perfectly on Windows 7 x64, without test mode, 1000Hz, trouble free installation.


If it makes you feel any better. It stopped working when I woke up this morning.

EDIT: I don't know how it undid itself, but I fixed it...


----------



## SweetLow

Rhys7 said:


> im now stuck in test mode because when i turn it off and restart my computer my usb drives dont work and when i try to replace my edited usb system files with my backed up files it doesnt allow me to...


It is good point to RTFM.


----------



## Baardaap

Okay ladies and gentlemen,

After a lot of messing around I finally got it to work on Windows 10 x64 build 1809

Because I still see a lot of confusion in this thread I decided to write a little guide, hopefully that is appreciated.

I have added a zip with everything you need for 1809

There is no signed driver yet for this version of windows, so there is no easy install.
Until that point we have 2 options.

Option 1: Use windows test mode

1. On non test mode: install the normal 1khz driver (hidusbf.sys) from hidusbf.zip with setup.exe, downclock your mouse to 64 or 32 and check if that works.
2. switch to test mode and unplug your mouse, copy and paste hidusbf.sys from hidusbfn.zip (warning: different zip than first step) to C:/windows/system32/drivers and overwrite
3. plug your mouse back in and use setup.exe to set it too 1000hz and click restart. Now check, it should be 1000hz

Option 2: Use atsiv (without test mode)

1. Install the normal 1khz driver (hidusbf.sys) from hidusbf.zip with setup.exe, downclock your mouse to 64 or 32 and check if that works.
2. Use the windows command line with admin rights and go to the folder of atsiv.exe. Type "atsiv -f hidusbfp.sys" without the quotes and hit enter. (you should get error 0xc0000001 but that doesn't matter, ignore that)
hidusbfp.sys comes from the patch folder from hidusbfn.zip (different zip then first step) I copied the file to my atsiv folder for my convenience so I don't have to type the whole path to the file.
3. Use setup.exe to set the rate to 1000Hz and click restart. Check the rate, it shoud be 1000Hz.

Unfortunately the 2nd step with atsiv has to be done each time you boot your pc. In this guide we did it manually, if you want to automate this process use the following guide: https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-67.html#post26418714

When automating the atsiv process make sure you type the whole path to the hidusbf.sys file. Also make sure you type the mouse adress between * signs.



Good luck everyone!


----------



## Losty

That method (atsiv) works fine on 1809 to enable overclocking. What I cant seem to create is an automatic solution through task scheduler. It worked previously but not now.


----------



## nidzakv

Baardaap said:


> Okay ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> After a lot of messing around I finally got it to work on Windows 10 x64 build 1809
> 
> Because I still see a lot of confusion in this thread I decided to write a little guide, hopefully that is appreciated.
> 
> I have added a zip with everything you need for 1809
> 
> There is no signed driver yet for this version of windows, so there is no easy install.
> Until that point we have 2 options.
> 
> Option 1: Use windows test mode
> 
> 1. On non test mode: install the normal 1khz driver (hidusbf.sys) from hidusbf.zip with setup.exe, downclock your mouse to 64 or 32 and check if that works.
> 2. switch to test mode and unplug your mouse, copy and paste hidusbf.sys from hidusbfn.zip (warning: different zip than first step) to C:/windows/system32/drivers and overwrite
> 3. plug your mouse back in and use setup.exe to set it too 1000hz and click restart. Now check, it should be 1000hz
> 
> Option 2: Use atsiv (without test mode)
> 
> 1. Install the normal 1khz driver (hidusbf.sys) from hidusbf.zip with setup.exe, downclock your mouse to 64 or 32 and check if that works.
> 2. Use the windows command line with admin rights and go to the folder of atsiv.exe. Type "atsiv -f hidusbfp.sys" without the quotes and hit enter. (you should get error 0xc0000001 but that doesn't matter, ignore that)
> hidusbfp.sys comes from the patch folder from hidusbfn.zip (different zip then first step) I copied the file to my atsiv folder for my convenience so I don't have to type the whole path to the file.
> 3. Use setup.exe to set the rate to 1000Hz and click restart. Check the rate, it shoud be 1000Hz.
> 
> Unfortunately the 2nd step with atsiv has to be done each time you boot your pc. In this guide we did it manually, if you want to automate this process use the following guide: https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-67.html#post26418714
> 
> When automating the atsiv process make sure you type the whole path to the hidusbf.sys file. Also make sure you type the mouse adress between * signs.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Thx dude, is there a permanent solution for winver 1803? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Losty

For 1803 you can use this method.
https://github.com/vadash/1000hz


----------



## nidzakv

Losty said:


> For 1803 you can use this method.
> https://github.com/vadash/1000hz


Thxx dude..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mpw90

Hi,

I am a frequent user of the overclock driver.

However, I have some concerns.

Whenever a new .sys file is released, it is obviously appended with a new letter, such as p or n. 

Since I've reinstalled Windows and 1809 didn't work with the previous .sys file, I find the instructions a little difficult to follow. Even reading the GitHub page.

Am I correct that if I want a simple 1khz overclock, I download the hidusbf.zip, extract, install the certificate, run the 1khz batch script, load setup.exe, filter on selection, select my frequency and then click restart?

OR would I need to add a step in there to add the new hidusbfn.sys somewhere? Do I rename it? 

Do I need to load anything with Atsiv?

Can I make this persist on login?

It's actually a bit scrambled. I understand that SweetLow is not English, and so once I understand what the correct direction is, being a native speaker myself, I would be happy to write a new update English readme. I hope that doesn't come across offensive. There's a few sentences that may be confusing for some.


----------



## nidzakv

Losty said:


> For 1803 you can use this method.
> https://github.com/vadash/1000hz


So, after reboot i must enable it every time?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baardaap

mpw90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a frequent user of the overclock driver.
> 
> However, I have some concerns.
> 
> Whenever a new .sys file is released, it is obviously appended with a new letter, such as p or n.
> 
> Since I've reinstalled Windows and 1809 didn't work with the previous .sys file, I find the instructions a little difficult to follow. Even reading the GitHub page.
> 
> Am I correct that if I want a simple 1khz overclock, I download the hidusbf.zip, extract, install the certificate, run the 1khz batch script, load setup.exe, filter on selection, select my frequency and then click restart?
> 
> OR would I need to add a step in there to add the new hidusbfn.sys somewhere? Do I rename it?
> 
> Do I need to load anything with Atsiv?
> 
> Can I make this persist on login?
> 
> It's actually a bit scrambled. I understand that SweetLow is not English, and so once I understand what the correct direction is, being a native speaker myself, I would be happy to write a new update English readme. I hope that doesn't come across offensive. There's a few sentences that may be confusing for some.


Check my guide for 1809, the answers to your questions are basically already there.

No the p and n are not for newer .sys files. the normal hidusbf.sys file in hidusbf.zip is for the simple 1khz overclock. However this only works when there is a signed driver available, which there is none for 1809. So therefore you need to the other files from hidusbfn.zip. If you are using the test mode option you need to replace the original file with the same file from the other zip. If you are using atsiv option you need the hidusbfp.sys where p stands for patch. 

If you are on a newer windows, just wait for sweetlow to do the magic again, download his latest files when he confirms the newer version works and then do the same trick all over again. The names of the files are the exact same, the files are just updated files. This is why your old files don't work on newer windows. Just check sweetlow's github what date the last version is from and download it again if it is updated.


----------



## Losty

No. If you read the link it shows you how to enable the patch to run through task scheduler on every startup.


----------



## Rhys7

is there a simple way to get this working for 1803? struggling with the vadash method


----------



## nidzakv

Rhys7 said:


> is there a simple way to get this working for 1803? struggling with the vadash method


No..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ins211

Hi there! Apperently after my windows updated to 1809 the task scheduler stopped working. It worked fine under 1803, everytime at start my mouse would set at 1000. Now i checked everything, everything should be correct, but it works only if i do it manualy. So i'm confused, not sure what's the problem here. Is it possible to make a batch file at least (that would run cmd as admin and then the commands subsequently)? Only way i can make it work now is by typing everything manualy and obviously it resets every time.


----------



## SweetLow

Losty said:


> What I cant seem to create is an automatic solution through task scheduler. It worked previously but not now.





ins211 said:


> Hi there! Apperently after my windows updated to 1809 the task scheduler stopped working. It worked fine under 1803, everytime at start my mouse would set at 1000. Now i checked everything, everything should be correct, but it works only if i do it manualy. So i'm confused, not sure what's the problem here. Is it possible to make a batch file at least (that would run cmd as admin and then the commands subsequently)? Only way i can make it work now is by typing everything manualy and obviously it resets every time.


Don't forget - you have to run scheduler job under SYSTEM account.


----------



## ins211

SweetLow said:


> Don't forget - you have to run scheduler job under SYSTEM account.



I'm pretty sure everything's set exactly like it was on 1803, but it's just not working anymore, something's different now. Like the window pops up then closes quickly, i can't catch what it says and nothing happens, i'd have to do it manualy. Wish i knew what the heck's going on here.


PS Had to make a batch file to use with task scheduler instead. That worked.


----------



## SweetLow

ins211 said:


> PS Had to make a batch file to use with task scheduler instead. That worked.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...z-mouse-driver-post27486544.html#post27486544


----------



## msxbro

Hi guys ive been trying this guide multiple times! someone can help me via Teamviewer ?


when i put 31 and Filter i get 31 Hz on mouse, when i put filter off and 31 i get 1000hz, how do i get the 2k ?


----------



## ins211

BTW here https://zowie.benq.com/en/support/mouse-rate-checker.html it shows 800Hz not 1000Hz, is that my mice's limit or what?


----------



## SweetLow

ins211 said:


> or what?


Or what. It's "quick and dirty" and "for very roughly estimating mouse Hz"


----------



## 508859

It was working for me using atsiv method on 1803 with no issues with the scheduler. 

Then I switched to GPW and forgot about the driver. 

Now I want to use my optical blue and cannot go over 125hz using the same 1803 build.

The scheduler that was working perfectly fine before - does not change anything.
When I do the atsiv thing with what I downloaded from the link above - it doesn't help. 

Is there a way to completely reset the driver stack for USB to it's defaults without windows re-installation?


----------



## SweetLow

numberfive said:


> It was working for me using atsiv method on 1803 with no issues with the scheduler.
> 
> Then I switched to GPW and forgot about the driver.
> 
> Now I want to use my optical blue and cannot go over 125hz using the same 1803 build.
> 
> The scheduler that was working perfectly fine before - does not change anything.
> When I do the atsiv thing with what I downloaded from the link above - it doesn't help.
> 
> Is there a way to completely reset the driver stack for USB to it's defaults without windows re-installation?


1. First try manual using of atsiv
2. If it isn't help then send me your current USBPORT.SYS and USBXHCI.SYS (from %windir%\system32\drivers).


----------



## nordschleife

Just installed update 1809 for win 10 pro, and can't get my mouse over 125hz, I can underclock easily to 62 or 31, but won't do over 125.

Any tips?


----------



## 508859

SweetLow said:


> 1. First try manual using of atsiv
> 2. If it isn't help then send me your current USBPORT.SYS and USBXHCI.SYS (from %windir%\system32\drivers).



1) Tried manual atsiv many times, no result 
2) attached


----------



## cuad

nordschleife said:


> Just installed update 1809 for win 10 pro, and can't get my mouse over 125hz, I can underclock easily to 62 or 31, but won't do over 125.
> 
> Any tips?


There's a zipped hidusbfn folder. You have to download the copy of it that was released after SweetLow patched it for 1809. Once you have that copy, you have replace all the hidusbf.sys files in the original hidusbf folder with the corresponding files from hidusbn. As for which files hidusbfn correspond to you, I forget. You'll have to search this thread. Only one of the folders' contents (PATCH/DRIVER) need to be copied over into hidusbf. I think it depends on whether you have Windows 10 in test mode or not. I have Windows 10 in test mode, and I suggest that you do to, since I can guarantee that it will work in that case. 


Here's where to download both zips. 

Here: https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf


----------



## nordschleife

Thanks for trying to help, but before, I could underclock, now the mouse just freezes. 

I'll keep trying


----------



## SweetLow

numberfive said:


> 2) attached


Nothing has changed in these files. So - do you can downclock your mouse?



nordschleife said:


> Thanks for trying to help, but before, I could underclock, now the mouse just freezes.


Because you can't use recent hidusbf.sys with non Test mode.


----------



## 508859

SweetLow said:


> Nothing has changed in these files. So - do you can downclock your mouse?


yes, I can. 

just for information, I was trying everything without test mode. exactly the way that worked few months ago


----------



## SweetLow

numberfive said:


> yes, I can.
> just for information, I was trying everything without test mode. exactly the way that worked few months ago


It's something unusual in your system.

1. Post the log of "atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys" execution (after reboot!). Don't forget - you need x64(AMD64) version of hidusbfp.sys to load.
2. Can you try "Test Mode" method?
3. If nothing above will help then I can send you debug version of hidusbfp.sys if you really want try to make this thing works. But not now - may be some days later.


----------



## nordschleife

SweetLow said:


> Nothing has changed in these files. So - do you can downclock your mouse?
> 
> 
> Because you can't use recent hidusbf.sys with non Test mode.


Tried with test mode, back to the same as before: can underclock, but doesn't go over 125hz again. 

Tried many tutorials here, not sure what to do anymore, can someone please make a definitive tutorial for installing in test mode? 

Or point me to one?


Edit, got it with the Atsiv mod!


----------



## kehs

So I'm new to this forum and also new to overclocking. So I just have a simple question because I can't get my mouse to work with more than 125 Hz for now. I'm on Win 10 Pro Version 1803. My mouse is a MS - WMO. Is it even possible with this Setup to "edit" the polling rate so my mouse function with more than 125 Hz? I tried to do it with this method: https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf but in some way it doesn't work. I can lower my Hz to 31 or 62 (tested with Mouse Rate Checker) successfully. But when i try to put the values up it just won't work for me. I think maybe the sys file wasn't replaced correctly. Anyone got an idea what my problem is or why it doesn't work like it supposed to!? Edit: Sorry for my "stupid" post! checked this -> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-90.html#post27714496 and realized it's only possible in test mode oder via adsiv!? Finally got it running though with option 1 in testmode. Now running on 1000hz.


----------



## nordschleife

So I'm on 1809 with the Atsiv method, made a little .bat to run on startup *edit .

*thanks for making this driver!


----------



## Wenex

Baardaap said:


> Okay ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> After a lot of messing around I finally got it to work on Windows 10 x64 build 1809
> 
> Because I still see a lot of confusion in this thread I decided to write a little guide, hopefully that is appreciated.
> 
> I have added a zip with everything you need for 1809
> 
> There is no signed driver yet for this version of windows, so there is no easy install.
> Until that point we have 2 options.
> 
> Option 1: Use windows test mode
> 
> 1. On non test mode: install the normal 1khz driver (hidusbf.sys) from hidusbf.zip with setup.exe, downclock your mouse to 64 or 32 and check if that works.
> 2. switch to test mode and unplug your mouse, copy and paste hidusbf.sys from hidusbfn.zip (warning: different zip than first step) to C:/windows/system32/drivers and overwrite
> 3. plug your mouse back in and use setup.exe to set it too 1000hz and click restart. Now check, it should be 1000hz
> 
> Option 2: Use atsiv (without test mode)
> 
> 1. Install the normal 1khz driver (hidusbf.sys) from hidusbf.zip with setup.exe, downclock your mouse to 64 or 32 and check if that works.
> 2. Use the windows command line with admin rights and go to the folder of atsiv.exe. Type "atsiv -f hidusbfp.sys" without the quotes and hit enter. (you should get error 0xc0000001 but that doesn't matter, ignore that)
> hidusbfp.sys comes from the patch folder from hidusbfn.zip (different zip then first step) I copied the file to my atsiv folder for my convenience so I don't have to type the whole path to the file.
> 3. Use setup.exe to set the rate to 1000Hz and click restart. Check the rate, it shoud be 1000Hz.
> 
> Unfortunately the 2nd step with atsiv has to be done each time you boot your pc. In this guide we did it manually, if you want to automate this process use the following guide: https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-67.html#post26418714
> 
> When automating the atsiv process make sure you type the whole path to the hidusbf.sys file. Also make sure you type the mouse adress between * signs.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Hey! First of all thanks for the guide.

I think I did everything correctly just like you said. I got 500hz working on the 1809 build without Test Mode. But now I wanted to make it an automated process with the use of Task Manager. I half-made it, it looks like. I created 2 tasks (for each MouseOC1 and MouseOC2, but I fail to follow the next step. Which is to write this in a location. Where do I do this?

"C:\Program Files\atsiv\devcon.exe"
restart *VID_093A*"

Powershell doesn't see restart as a valid command. Where else can I paste that, in task manager somewhere? It's not really specified, in the readme it says "Edit second entry. Replace **VID_093A** with right one we found early". 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## khrystoff

Hi @SweetLow I have one question, I'm on Windows 7 and I want to know what steps should I follow to overclock my mouse to 500mhz without testing mode, should I use atsiv like on Win10?

Thank you.


----------



## Rhys7

wish you would just keep a simple to use updated version and charge us a fee....you'd make money we would be happy


----------



## SweetLow

khrystoff said:


> Hi @SweetLowI want to know what steps should I follow to overclock my mouse to 500mhz


Nothing changed for Windows 7 since jeshua signing. Use standard hidusbf.zip and pay attention which USB controller you have to connect mouse.



Wenex said:


> What am I doing wrong?


Use one task and call one .CMD to run all executables. This mentioned in this thread already.

P.S. IDK *** happened, but now i don't receive email notification on subscribed threads.


----------



## khrystoff

SweetLow said:


> Nothing changed for Windows 7 since jeshua signing. Use standard hidusbf.zip and pay attention which USB controller you have to connect mouse.
> 
> 
> Use one task and call one .CMD to run all executables. This mentioned in this thread already.
> 
> P.S. IDK *** happened, but now i don't receive email notification on subscribed threads.


Thank you but I mean.. it's totally necessary to turn on testmode?


----------



## SweetLow

khrystoff said:


> Thank you but I mean.. it's totally necessary to turn on testmode?


"since jeshua signing" - no. Just use. It's described in readme (and more).


----------



## khrystoff

SweetLow said:


> "since jeshua signing" - no. Just use. It's described in readme (and more).




Sorry for my stupidity but I searched for that I couldn't find anything. I've read the readme file inside hidusbf.zip so I just follow thoese steps, right?


----------



## khrystoff

Ah, lol, now I understand the "jeshua singing" reference, sorry for that, my english is bad.

So I tried to overclock the mouse to 500mhz but it only allows me to downclock it, I know my mouse can be overclocked because I could do it under W10 with atsiv and long time ago I did overclock it under Windows 7 too but under test mode... and now I'm trying to overclock it without test mode, I followed the readme step by step, any idea?

"Added 2016/05/01:

1. Drivers was signed by kernel mode sign - no Test Mode needed for x64 
versions now. Thanks to people from OCN (www.overclock.net):"

Theorically it can be overclocked but for some reason it doesn't up more than 125hz

Thank you very much!!


----------



## SweetLow

To simplify writing scripts for automatically restart devices (atsiv method) setup.exe now have button to copy Device IDs to clipboard (for using with devcon.exe or my own devstate.exe)



khrystoff said:


> any idea?
> Theorically it can be overclocked but for some reason it doesn't up more than 125hz


IDK why, but now you ignore second part of my post "pay attention which USB controller you have to connect mouse"


----------



## khrystoff

SweetLow said:


> To simplify writing scripts for automatically restart devices (atsiv method) setup.exe now have button to copy Device IDs to clipboard (for using with devcon.exe or my own devstate.exe)
> 
> 
> IDK why, but now you ignore second part of my post "pay attention which USB controller you have to connect mouse"



Yeah I've read that "pay attention which USB controller you have to connect mouse" but I assumed you mean USB ports 2.0 or 3.0 (black ones or blue ones), I'm wrong, right? Can you explain me? It'd help me alot.

There is a screenshot of my devices and the setup.exe, don't know exactly why says "Intel USB 3.0 Root Hub" but I can swear that on W10 the setup said a different thing, a different device maybe... Also, the device manager shows PCI/SM/Unknown like that for an unknown reason because I have installed all drivers :\... any solutions?

Thank you


----------



## exdeniz

I have MS 3.0 with Window 10 LTSC 1809 17763.134. Download last archive from github and try all method. Downrate work, uprate not work. Any idea?


----------



## SweetLow

khrystoff said:


> I assumed you mean USB ports 2.0 or 3.0 (black ones or blue ones), I'm wrong, right?


I mean exactly what i write. But you are probably out of luck. As i can see on your screenshot you have modern hardware with xHCI only USB controller. So (now) you have only one option with Windows 7 - separate USB2.0 controller if you have some PCI slots.


----------



## khrystoff

SweetLow said:


> I mean exactly what i write. But you are probably out of luck. As i can see on your screenshot you have modern hardware with xHCI only USB controller. So (now) you have only one option with Windows 7 - separate USB2.0 controller if you have some PCI slots.


Oh I see, thank you, so is there any guide to separate controllers? Maybe I shouldn't install Windows 7 USB 3.0 drivers?


----------



## SweetLow

khrystoff said:


> Oh I see, thank you, so is there any guide to separate controllers? Maybe I shouldn't install Windows 7 USB 3.0 drivers?


>so is there any guide to separate controllers?
Any USB2.0 PCI Controller will work with very high probability.
>Maybe I shouldn't install Windows 7 USB 3.0 drivers?
No, nothing can help without hardware (now).



exdeniz said:


> I have MS 3.0 with Window 10 LTSC 1809 17763.134. Download last archive from github and try all method. Downrate work, uprate not work. Any idea?


Read readme about such situation (USBPORT.SYS/USBXHCI.SYS simply too new and so unknown to the program). But probably you do something wrong as this OS version tested and working.


----------



## khrystoff

SweetLow said:


> >so is there any guide to separate controllers?
> Any USB2.0 PCI Controller will work with very high probability.
> >Maybe I shouldn't install Windows 7 USB 3.0 drivers?
> No, nothing can help without hardware (now).
> 
> 
> Read readme about such situation (USBPORT.SYS/USBXHCI.SYS simply too new and so unknown to the program). But probably you do something wrong as this OS version tested and working.


But it's strange because under W10 and W7 (with testmode) I can overclock it... mmm I don't know why it doesn't work now


----------



## SweetLow

khrystoff said:


> But it's strange because under W10 and W7 (with testmode) I can overclock it... mmm I don't know why it doesn't work now


>under W10
It is NOT strange because under W8+ xHCI controller uses standard MS drivers unlike W7.

>W7 (with testmode)
On this hardware? I doubt, never hear about Intel USB that has EHCI controllers and can disable they but leaves xHCI controller enabled.


----------



## exdeniz

SweetLow said:


> >so is there any guide to separate controllers?
> Any USB2.0 PCI Controller will work with very high probability.
> >Maybe I shouldn't install Windows 7 USB 3.0 drivers?
> No, nothing can help without hardware (now).
> 
> 
> Read readme about such situation (USBPORT.SYS/USBXHCI.SYS simply too new and so unknown to the program). But probably you do something wrong as this OS version tested and working.


I attach my current driver USBPORT.SYS/USBXHCI.SYS - please check this.


----------



## SweetLow

exdeniz said:


> I attach my current driver USBPORT.SYS/USBXHCI.SYS - please check this.


Both files are binary identical to files from Windows 10 x64 1809. So check something else (first take the newest hidusbfn.zip).


----------



## exdeniz

SweetLow said:


> Both files are binary identical to files from Windows 10 x64 1809. So check something else (first take the newest hidusbfn.zip).


Thanks. I tried again with hidusbfn and this work!


----------



## khrystoff

SweetLow said:


> >under W10
> It is NOT strange because under W8+ xHCI controller uses standard MS drivers unlike W7.
> 
> >W7 (with testmode)
> On this hardware? I doubt, never hear about Intel USB that has EHCI controllers and can disable they but leaves xHCI controller enabled.


Uhm, so I reinstalled W10 again and it doesn't work just like on W7 and it used to work perfect 2 weeks ago when I used atsiv under W10 :\


----------



## Gonzalez07

Baardaap said:


> Okay ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> After a lot of messing around I finally got it to work on Windows 10 x64 build 1809
> 
> Because I still see a lot of confusion in this thread I decided to write a little guide, hopefully that is appreciated.
> 
> I have added a zip with everything you need for 1809
> 
> There is no signed driver yet for this version of windows, so there is no easy install.
> Until that point we have 2 options.
> 
> Option 1: Use windows test mode
> 
> 1. On non test mode: install the normal 1khz driver (hidusbf.sys) from hidusbf.zip with setup.exe, downclock your mouse to 64 or 32 and check if that works.
> 2. switch to test mode and unplug your mouse, copy and paste hidusbf.sys from hidusbfn.zip (warning: different zip than first step) to C:/windows/system32/drivers and overwrite
> 3. plug your mouse back in and use setup.exe to set it too 1000hz and click restart. Now check, it should be 1000hz
> 
> Option 2: Use atsiv (without test mode)
> 
> 1. Install the normal 1khz driver (hidusbf.sys) from hidusbf.zip with setup.exe, downclock your mouse to 64 or 32 and check if that works.
> 2. Use the windows command line with admin rights and go to the folder of atsiv.exe. Type "atsiv -f hidusbfp.sys" without the quotes and hit enter. (you should get error 0xc0000001 but that doesn't matter, ignore that)
> hidusbfp.sys comes from the patch folder from hidusbfn.zip (different zip then first step) I copied the file to my atsiv folder for my convenience so I don't have to type the whole path to the file.
> 3. Use setup.exe to set the rate to 1000Hz and click restart. Check the rate, it shoud be 1000Hz.
> 
> Unfortunately the 2nd step with atsiv has to be done each time you boot your pc. In this guide we did it manually, if you want to automate this process use the following guide: https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-67.html#post26418714
> 
> When automating the atsiv process make sure you type the whole path to the hidusbf.sys file. Also make sure you type the mouse adress between * signs.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone!


 @Baardaap Thanks seems to be the only thing working. Have you tried getting 2000hz+ to work with your mouse on 1809?


----------



## MeepsterNotchy

I am trying to downclock. I am using v1803 and cannot get this to work. I have tried the vagash method and others described in this thread, with and without test mode. What could I be doing wrong? Does it not work with USB 3.0 ports?


----------



## SweetLow

MeepsterNotchy said:


> I am trying to downclock.


Downclock does not need any additional "method" and works out of the box always (on regular driver, of course, not 2000Hz+ versions). The only thing you have to do - pay attention to "Parent Process" checkbox, green lines and messages in setup.


----------



## MeepsterNotchy

SweetLow said:


> Downclock does not need any additional "method" and works out of the box always (on regular driver, of course, not 2000Hz+ versions). The only thing you have to do - pay attention to "Parent Process" checkbox, green lines and messages in setup.


The mouse stays at 1000Hz if I set it to 125 and then click Restart. Why?


----------



## SweetLow

MeepsterNotchy said:


> The mouse stays at 1000Hz if I set it to 125 and then click Restart. Why?


1. >I set it to 125 
Don't forget to set "Filter on device" first. If this is not help:
2. Post screenshot of setup (after all steps).


----------



## MeepsterNotchy

SweetLow said:


> 1. >I set it to 125
> Don't forget to set "Filter on device" first. If this is not help:
> 2. Post screenshot of setup (after all steps).


Why does it give Warning for wanting to change USB Root Hub settings? What is the risk?

https://i.imgur.com/oGkSUGa.png


----------



## SweetLow

MeepsterNotchy said:


> Why does it give Warning for wanting to change USB Root Hub settings? What is the risk?


Looks OK. But you have three devices and two mice, one is overclocked, one is downclocked. How do you identify the target device?
As i recommended earlier in this thread - the best is process devices one by one by disconnecting devices without problems.
And try to reboot if "Restart" button does not help.

>Why does it give Warning for wanting to change USB Root Hub settings? What is the risk?
Try out, but be ready to recover your OS. It's sometimes hard to do with only USB input devices...

P.S. And last but not least - you use not the last version of software.


----------



## MeepsterNotchy

SweetLow said:


> Looks OK. But you have three devices and two mice, one is overclocked, one is downclocked. How do you identify the target device?
> As i recommended earlier in this thread - the best is process devices one by one by disconnecting devices without problems.
> And try to reboot if "Restart" button does not help.
> 
> >Why does it give Warning for wanting to change USB Root Hub settings? What is the risk?
> Try out, but be ready to recover your OS. It's sometimes hard to do with only USB input devices...
> 
> P.S. And last but not least - you use not the last version of software.


I have gotten the newest software version now and restarted my PC. It worked. Thank you, I can play my favorite games again


----------



## normal73

Hello,

I am trying to overclock my Wheel Mouse Optical to 500 but failing to do so, I am now typing this message. I am currently using Windows 10 LTSC 2019. Other than that, what information should I provide for you to help me, if you are eager to help me, and I hope you are.

edit: By the way I am getting this error(?) while trying to do that step with atsiv
"
Attempting to start driver C:\Users\eh\hidusbfp.sys
Error 0xc0000001, operation failed
"

edit2: Seems like that error does not matter. I tried Baardaap's method and I can downclock my mouse to 62 and and 31 but not 500.

edit3: In the previous pages of this thread, Sweetlow recommended hidusbfn to another member, but I can't find that file.

edit4: I found that file and succeeded in overclocking my mouse to 500hz.

edit5: I restarted my pc, it works.

last edit: lmao I solved it myself


----------



## SweetLow

It's possible now to overclock on Windows 7 with Intel xHCI controller. New files are in hidusbfn.zip, the using is identical to modern Windows 10.
Tests on modern Intel hardware are welcome as i personally checked on old HM77 chipset which uses old xHCI drivers.


----------



## MonarchX

Would this driver affect gamepads? There is DS4Windows 3rd party program that Xbox 360 and SCP Virtual device driver to enable PS4/Dual Shock 4 controller support on PC via USB, but the author said polling rate can't be changed. If it can be changed for a mouse via USB driver, then why not controller?

Also, Windows 10 USB drivers vary with builds. Would this driver be fully compatible even with the latest 1809-17763 RS5 build USB drivers?


----------



## SweetLow

MonarchX said:


> Would this driver affect gamepads? There is DS4Windows 3rd party program that Xbox 360 and SCP Virtual device driver to enable PS4/Dual Shock 4 controller support on PC via USB, but the author said polling rate can't be changed. If it can be changed for a mouse via USB driver, then why not controller?
> 
> Also, Windows 10 USB drivers vary with builds. Would this driver be fully compatible even with the latest 1809-17763 RS5 build USB drivers?


>Would this driver affect gamepads?


SweetLow said:


> .... hidusbf.sys ...
> does two things:
> 1. Overrides polling interval of *Interrupt Endpoints* of *any USB* device (not HID only as you can guess by its name).
> ...


>Would this driver be fully compatible even with the latest 1809-17763 RS5 build USB drivers?
This driver definitely supports 1809 build but i don't know about "the latest 17763 RS5". Check and tell us


----------



## MonarchX

The filter thing definitely didn't work. PS4 controller remains at 250ms... I tried the filter, no filter, parent processing, restart, etc. Same exact results.


----------



## SweetLow

MonarchX said:


> The filter thing definitely didn't work. PS4 controller remains at 250ms... I tried the filter, no filter, parent processing, restart, etc. Same exact results.


Once again. Convincing proof that something (driver, controller or device) doesn't allow overclocking starts from DOWNCLOCKING. Try to read readme before anything else.


----------



## hogaNmTw

Can someone make a Youtube video on how to do this @ 500hz for Windows 10 ver 1809 Please ? =]


----------



## MineSweeper

hogaNmTw said:


> Can someone make a Youtube video on how to do this @ 500hz for Windows 10 ver 1809 Please ? =]


 Funny you bring this up. I'm working on one right now and uploading a repacked version to my github. I'll post links when finished.


Edit 1: GitHub link: https://github.com/MineSweeper73/USB-Polling-Rate-Boost
This is a repack of the work done by those who created the program, certificate, and drivers. I created a new Windows Task that works for everyone without having to modify yourself and created batch files for ease of use. I will try and stay up to date with the files that the creators make. Let me know if you have issues, and hopefully we can work them out if there are any.


Also if I missed a person who helped make these files, please let me now, I want to credit everyone who made this driver patch.


----------



## the1freeMan

hogaNmTw said:


> Can someone make a Youtube video on how to do this @ 500hz for Windows 10 ver 1809 Please ? =]


just call it this 1000hz thing please. The idea of people still using 500hz, for whatever reason the might deem valid D), is saddening.


----------



## 508859

the1freeMan said:


> just call it this 1000hz thing please. The idea of people still using 500hz, for whatever reason the might deem valid D), is saddening.


the idea of people claiming that 1k is practically superior is saddening


----------



## the1freeMan

numberfive said:


> the idea of people claiming that 1k is practically superior is saddening


Yeah math is just stupid people's opinion and tearing has no relation to how mouse packets are distributed through frames, yeah you're right I should just use 250 so I have even less cpu cycles wasted..


----------



## MineSweeper

numberfive said:


> the idea of people claiming that 1k is practically superior is saddening



It is superior. Instead of the CPU registering 500 mouse positions a second, it is registering 1000 positions a second.


----------



## espe89

Cant make it work.

I do everything on the readme, but after clicking on restart, the mouse shut down and then I have to go on control panel (with another mouse obviously) to uninstall and reinstall the intellimouse and make it work again on 125hz.


----------



## 508859

the1freeMan said:


> Yeah math is just stupid people's opinion and tearing has no relation to how mouse packets are distributed through frames, yeah you're right I should just use 250 so I have even less cpu cycles wasted..


so you are one of those people who claim that practically 1k is better or what?






here is the CPU utliziation of [email protected] from just usb polling, reproducible in 30 seconds on any PC 

at 3570K I have around 8-12%



> and tearing has no relation to how mouse packets are distributed through frames


lulwat


----------



## 508859

MineSweeper said:


> It is superior. Instead of the CPU registering 500 mouse positions a second, it is registering 1000 positions a second.


mouse is registering exactly the same number of positions per second at any setting (which is sensor/firmware based and dynamic for most sensors). the port is requesting this information at different rate, which is dynamic and not static. which means it is "up to 1000hz" 

your human reaction time is around 150ms (hand-eye), the difference between 500 and 1k polling is 1ms.


----------



## espe89

espe89 said:


> Cant make it work.
> 
> I do everything on the readme, but after clicking on restart, the mouse shut down and then I have to go on control panel (with another mouse obviously) to uninstall and reinstall the intellimouse and make it work again on 125hz.


No one can help ? 

Is usb 3.0 ok with this method ?


----------



## the1freeMan

numberfive said:


> lulwat


The thing that you 500Hz geniuses fail to even think about is how tearing works and that higher mouse hz + higher fps = less noticeable tearing, as there is less difference between the displayed frames.
As you move the mouse the packets are more evenly distributed between frames, this makes for less harsh tears. You're welcome for introducing you to one of the most basic aspects of pc gaming optimization.

btw 500hz adds 4% cpu usage, while 1k add 6% on my 2600. Please don't be idiotic.


----------



## 508859

the1freeMan said:


> btw 500hz adds 4% cpu usage, while 1k add 6% on my 2600. Please don't be idiotic.


not only I've just gave you 4-6% of 8700K video without any load. but 6% picks are a lot as well. I mean you said there is no impact, now you say there is a huge impact, but it doesn't matter. 



> The thing that you 500Hz geniuses fail to even think about is how tearing works and that higher mouse hz + higher fps = less noticeable tearing, as there is less difference between the displayed frames.


tearing is a result of your screen displaying information from 2 frames. which has absolutely nothing to do with how you move your mouse and the usb polling rate. 

I though you love math :\


----------



## the1freeMan

numberfive said:


> not only I've just gave you 4-6% of 8700K video without any load. but 6% picks are a lot as well. I mean you said there is no impact, now you say there is a huge impact, but it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> tearing is a result of your screen displaying information from 2 frames. which has absolutely nothing to do with how you move your mouse and the usb polling rate.
> 
> I though you love math :\


You literally are oblivious to what you have in front of you.

I just told you that 500hz has almost the same "impact" as 1k. By that logic you should use 125hz.
Anyway games use around 30-50% cpu on average, what is your problem? 

Tearing is always going on in a non (variable)v-synced scenario and more often than not there are more than 2 frames displayed on screen..
Here is a simple drawing to help you understand the rather obvious relationship between mouse polls and frames drawn on screen.
Let's imagine a realistic, but slightly simplified situation: we have 300fps and a 100Hz screen (100 for simplicity's sake, there are 3 full frames displayed on screen and the polls are in sync, again for simplicity), player moves the mouse 45° in 3 frames, mouse movement gets divided into packets.










You can see now (hopefully) how at 500hz the 45° turn will divided unevenly in 10-20-10° while at 1000hz it will be an even 15° per frame. Uneven and greater difference between the frames displayed.
Let alone the fact that at 500hz it will only display 40° of turn in those same 3 frames, so yeah that's also an extra frame of input lag, but I'm sure you don't care. 
Now will you stop claiming nonsense?


----------



## 508859

the1freeMan said:


> You literally are oblivious to what you have in front of you.
> 
> I just told you that 500hz has almost the same "impact" as 1k. By that logic you should use 125hz.
> Anyway games use around 30-50% cpu on average, what is your problem?
> 
> Tearing is always going on in a non (variable)v-synced scenario and more often than not there are more than 2 frames displayed on screen..
> Here is a simple drawing to help you understand the rather obvious relationship between mouse polls and frames drawn on screen.
> Let's imagine a realistic, but slightly simplified situation: we have 300fps and a 100Hz screen (100 for simplicity's sake, there are 3 full frames displayed on screen and the polls are in sync, again for simplicity), player moves the mouse 45° in 3 frames, mouse movement gets divided into packets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see now (hopefully) how at 500hz the 45° turn will divided unevenly in 10-20-10° while at 1000hz it will be an even 15° per frame. Uneven and greater difference between the frames displayed.
> Let alone the fact that at 500hz it will only display 40° of turn in those same 3 frames, so yeah that's also an extra frame of input lag, but I'm sure you don't care.
> Now will you stop claiming nonsense?


imaginary solution for imaginary problem


----------



## the1freeMan

numberfive said:


> imaginary solution for imaginary problem


You are mentally impaired.


----------



## MineSweeper

espe89 said:


> No one can help ?
> 
> Is usb 3.0 ok with this method ?



Some mice don't work. Also what version of Windows are you on? You can check by going to Settings>Update & Security>Windows Updates and under the header "Related links", you will find OS Build Info. Scroll down to "Windows specifications" and "version" will tell you your version. USB 3.0 won't make a difference usually. Make sure your mouse is plugged directly to the motherboard, that may or may not help.


I have a new release on github, grab that before anything else.


----------



## chalermla24

MineSweeper said:


> Some mice don't work. Also what version of Windows are you on? You can check by going to Settings>Update & Security>Windows Updates and under the header "Related links", you will find OS Build Info. Scroll down to "Windows specifications" and "version" will tell you your version. USB 3.0 won't make a difference usually. Make sure your mouse is plugged directly to the motherboard, that may or may not help.
> 
> 
> I have a new release on github, grab that before anything else.


I'm also having the same problem as him. Current W10 version is 1809. The weird thing is that I also use the same method and hardware in W8.1 and it work perfectly, no idea what is the problem with W10. Might just go back to W8.1.


----------



## chalermla24

chalermla24 said:


> I'm also having the same problem as him. Current W10 version is 1809. The weird thing is that I also use the same method and hardware in W8.1 and it work perfectly, no idea what is the problem with W10. Might just go back to W8.1.


And suddenly it just works. I have no idea how. What in the world is with this thing?


----------



## inthefog

Windows 10 Pro 1809 and Microsoft IE 3.0 mouse.

It works only below ... If I set above 120 Hz and press restart, the mouse will die. What am I doing wrong!?

In the test mode, everything works - but the anti-cheat in online games kills the use of the test mode.

I tried all versions from all instructions and that now on github.

Previously worked, tell me what the hell is microsoft doing !? Just now it does not work without a test mode.


----------



## SweetLow

inthefog said:


> What am I doing wrong!?


It is unknown. If you can set rate lower than nominal 125 Hz rate (without test mode) than driver is successfully loaded. If you can set rate higher on Test Mode than your hardware is OK. Patcher shall work too because it uses identical code and it definitely does something because you have "die" instead of "nothing".
P.S. If you have some AV - try to disable it before anything else.


----------



## espe89

mine dont work no matter what hz I put... its just dying after I click restart


----------



## elitesoldier112

Running Windows 10 64 Bit Build 17134, Driver aren't working because as soon as I restart the mouse turns off and can only be fixed by uninstalling drivers and replugging the mouse in. Anyone have solutions?


----------



## elitesoldier112

MineSweeper said:


> Funny you bring this up. I'm working on one right now and uploading a repacked version to my github. I'll post links when finished.
> 
> 
> Edit 1: GitHub link: https://github.com/MineSweeper73/USB-Polling-Rate-Boost
> This is a repack of the work done by those who created the program, certificate, and drivers. I created a new Windows Task that works for everyone without having to modify yourself and created batch files for ease of use. I will try and stay up to date with the files that the creators make. Let me know if you have issues, and hopefully we can work them out if there are any.
> 
> 
> Also if I missed a person who helped make these files, please let me now, I want to credit everyone who made this driver patch.


Hi there, I am using your GitHub link and this worked fine for a friend of mine. But now I am having some issues. 
At first my mouse would die everytime I hit restart. Ended up turning of USB 3.0 from BIOS and disabled XHCI. Then finally I got it working but my WMO can only be underclocked. If I try 500HZ, it simply shows 125HZ on mouserate. 
The mouse is a legit X80 1142 WMO and has the MLT-04 sensor. I even opened it up when I replaced the original cable with some paracord. The casting has the typical Microsoft markings and the mouse @125HZ can hit a max 1m/s before negative acceleration comes into play. Anyways now the problem, every now and then I try to redo all the steps and I keep getting the mouse to turn off again (like before) with error 52. Seems like the SweetLow Drivers aren't being accepted by Windows, I am on build 17763. 
My friend then told me that he had the same problem, his WMO would only downclock but then he got it working somehow. Could you please give me some input? And thank you for making everything so streamlined! Really appreciate it!


----------



## 508859

elitesoldier112 said:


> Hi there, I am using your GitHub link and this worked fine for a friend of mine. But now I am having some issues.
> At first my mouse would die everytime I hit restart. Ended up turning of USB 3.0 from BIOS and disabled XHCI. Then finally I got it working but my WMO can only be underclocked. If I try 500HZ, it simply shows 125HZ on mouserate.
> The mouse is a legit X80 1142 WMO and has the MLT-04 sensor. I even opened it up when I replaced the original cable with some paracord. The casting has the typical Microsoft markings and the mouse @125HZ can hit a max 1m/s before negative acceleration comes into play. Anyways now the problem, every now and then I try to redo all the steps and I keep getting the mouse to turn off again (like before) with error 52. Seems like the SweetLow Drivers aren't being accepted by Windows, I am on build 17763.
> My friend then told me that he had the same problem, his WMO would only downclock but then he got it working somehow. Could you please give me some input? And thank you for making everything so streamlined! Really appreciate it!


I had it working for a long time using atsiv method with a scheduler. 
but then it just stopped after some windows update. so now I have the same issue as you do. and the symptoms are identical. 

I was not able to find a solution :/


----------



## Rhys7

i tried one of the methods and the two usb ports i tried it in now dont work with the mouse i tried to overclock...how do i reset it ?


----------



## cdcd

Rhys7 said:


> i tried one of the methods and the two usb ports i tried it in now dont work with the mouse i tried to overclock...how do i reset it ?


Uninstall the devices you tried to overclock in the device manager.


----------



## Rhys7

cdcd said:


> Uninstall the devices you tried to overclock in the device manager.


there is like a million devices listed...i just put the io1.1a in all usb slots and made sure polling rate was default on them all..it worked..thanks though...


----------



## cdcd

Rhys7 said:


> there is like a million devices listed...i just put the io1.1a in all usb slots and made sure polling rate was default on them all..it worked..thanks though...


You can use this neat little tool here to get rid of all non-present input devices.


----------



## Rhys7

cdcd said:


> You can use this neat little tool here to get rid of all non-present input devices.


thanks


----------



## mpw90

The Atsiv error code method appears to no longer work, due to (likely) a Windows Update. 

I have attempted to redownload and run it again from scratch after uninstalling devices in Device Manager but to no avail.

I also uninstalled the SweetLow driver, restarted and tried again but with no success.

It was likely the 03/03/2019 2019-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 1809 and 2019-02 Cumulative Update.

Edit: the downclocking works, but not overclocking.


----------



## mpw90

Further info from event log:

EventID 7000
The DRIVER_B service failed to start due to the following error: 
Access is denied.

EventID 26
The description for Event ID 26 from source Application Popup cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

\??\C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\DRIVER_BIN64 failed to load

The message resource is present but the message was not found in the message table


EventID 7045
A service was installed in the system.

Service Name: DRIVER_B
Service File Name: C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\DRIVER_BIN64
Service Type: kernel mode driver
Service Start Type: demand start
Service Account:


----------



## mpw90

Also worth noting that I was using this method for many months previously, and so I am not a new user struggling to install.


----------



## SweetLow

mpw90 said:


> \??\C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\DRIVER_BIN64 failed to load


This is driver of atsiv loading fail. But in this case you should have some OTHER error message from atsiv.exe, not the usual:
Attempting to start driver x:\xxx\hidusbfp.sys
Error 0xc0000001, operation failed

IDK what is the source of problem in this case, but usually it is like the problem with AV



mpw90 said:


> It was likely the 03/03/2019 2019-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 1809 and 2019-02 Cumulative Update.


I will try to check these updates (but the next release of Win 10 is coming soon...).


----------



## mpw90

SweetLow said:


> This is driver of atsiv loading fail. But in this case you should have some OTHER error message from atsiv.exe, not the usual:
> Attempting to start driver x:\xxx\hidusbfp.sys
> Error 0xc0000001, operation failed
> 
> IDK what is the source of problem in this case, but usually it is like the problem with AV
> 
> 
> I will try to check these updates (but the next release of Win 10 is coming soon...).


Yes, I also expected that it was atsiv.exe, and so I checked my Anti-Virus. I disabled Real-Time monitoring, Cloud-Based Monitoring, etc (I disabled everything), and yet the issue persists despite downloading a brand new package including Atsiv. Nothing was quarantined, either.


Windows PowerShell
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

PS C:\Windows\system32> cd "C:\Users\User\Desktop\1000HzOverclock\Atsiv\"; ./Atsiv.exe -f "C:\Users\User\Desktop\1000HzOverclock\Atsiv\hidusbfp.sys"; cd "C:\Users\User\Desktop\1000HzOverclock\hidusbf\DRIVER"; ./Setup.exe

Atsiv v1.01 - Windows driver loader
Copyright 2007 Linchpin Labs and OSR
All Rights Reserved

Error 0xc0000001, failed to load Atsiv service
PS C:\Users\User\Desktop\1000HzOverclock\hidusbf\DRIVER>


----------



## SweetLow

mpw90 said:


> yet the issue persists despite downloading a brand new package including Atsiv. Nothing was quarantined, either.


The second what i will do is check atsiv driver signature for validity on problem system and its dependencies on system libraries. And yes - you have to extract encapsulated driver binary (.sys) from atsiv.exe for this purpose (or prevent deletion of C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\DRIVER_BIN64 and take it). Not for ordinary user


----------



## mpw90

SweetLow said:


> The second what i will do is check atsiv driver signature for validity on problem system and its dependencies on system libraries. And yes - you have to extract encapsulated driver binary (.sys) from atsiv.exe for this purpose (or prevent deletion of C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\DRIVER_BIN64 and take it). Not for ordinary user


Is there a Windows service that I can disable to allow myself to store and load drivers without protection?


----------



## SweetLow

mpw90 said:


> Is there a Windows service that I can disable to allow myself to store and load drivers without protection?


In some cases - no. Nothing (except very extraordinary actions - like atsiv using or harder) can help. If it is strong cryptography problem...


----------



## mpw90

SweetLow said:


> In some cases - no. Nothing (except very extraordinary actions - like atsiv using or harder) can help. If it is strong cryptography problem...


I am going to assist by loading a W10 virtual machine from December/January. If it loads on this, then I can be almost sure that the issue is a Windows Update. It was working last week, so this is very confusing for me.

Even though I do not expect the device passthrough to be picked up properly (though, there is no reason why not, I have had great success with VirtualBox), I expect atsiv.exe to load and the drivers to install.

Edit:

Annnd.... We get this Event Log when installing the service through setup.exe.

A service was installed in the system.

Service Name: USB Mouse Rate Adjuster Lower Filter by SweetLow
Service File Name: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusbf.sys
Service Type: kernel mode driver
Service Start Type: demand start
Service Account: 

Then when I restart with 500hz, etc... I do not see any errors.

As I am running this Virtual Machine on my home PC, that I am remotely accessing, I believe there will be some restricting on the polling rate (both via Remote Desktop and via VirtualBox). The signs show that a Windows Update has prevented this. There are no errors in the Event Log.

Edit 2:

In VirtualBox, I also passed the mouse through directly via USB Devices and still no error. 

Are there any files I can provide for you?

Edit 3:

This has not helped. I installed the latest W10 updates for the Virtual Machine, and it appears to still load the driver. I did reinstall Windows 10, but kept all the files (on the host, the problem machine), where as on the Virtual Machine, I installed the driver and then updated. It may have something to do with this.


----------



## SweetLow

mpw90 said:


> Service File Name: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusbf.sys


My friend, hidusbf.sys and C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\*DRIVER_BIN64* are definitely different drivers  And you don't have problem with hidusbf.sys loading because you can set rate lower than 125Hz.


----------



## mpw90

Yes, this is very strange to me. 

I am not using *anything* different. I reinstalled Windows on the 26th February. Since then, I have been using the atsiv.exe method as usual, no changes to hardware.

Something very odd is taking place here. It refuses to load the atsiv.exe service. I have downloaded atsiv.exe several times, and nothing is working.


----------



## mpw90

I removed all anti-virus software (including W10 via GPEdit) and it persists.

Something is very wrong.


----------



## mpw90

SweetLow said:


> My friend, hidusbf.sys and C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\*DRIVER_BIN64* are definitely different drivers  And you don't have problem with hidusbf.sys loading because you can set rate lower than 125Hz.


Do you know how I might troubleshoot this, or who I could contact?

Maybe Process Explorer or something may help?


----------



## fragtion

Mine also stopped working after recent Windows 10 cumulative update. Stuck on 125hz, same method as before..


----------



## mpw90

fragtion said:


> Mine also stopped working after recent Windows 10 cumulative update. Stuck on 125hz, same method as before..


What is the output from Cmd or PowerShell when you attempt to load Atsiv?

I suspect something has happened with Atsiv, but strangely, it works in my Virtual Machine, but not my main Windows. Even when I removed the updates.


----------



## 508859

it was working fine for me for a long time and then stopped for no good reason.

what helped in my case after months of trying - I deleted USB HUB drivers in device manager, marking "delete driver files". (you have to manually reboot your PC after, as KB and mouse will stop working) 
The name in device manager has changed from something like USB 3.0 HUB (Intel) to USB 3.0 HUB (Microsoft) and sweetlow driver started to work again. 

worth trying.


----------



## mpw90

numberfive said:


> it was working fine for me for a long time and then stopped for no good reason.
> 
> what helped in my case after months of trying - I deleted USB HUB drivers in device manager, marking "delete driver files". (you have to manually reboot your PC after, as KB and mouse will stop working)
> The name in device manager has changed from something like USB 3.0 HUB (Intel) to USB 3.0 HUB (Microsoft) and sweetlow driver started to work again.
> 
> worth trying.


When did it stop working for you, though? If it was months ago, then I don't think that is the same as this recent Cumulative Update. Also, my problem is not with the hidusbf.sys. My problem is with Atsiv.exe not loading as a service.


----------



## 508859

mpw90 said:


> When did it stop working for you, though? If it was months ago, then I don't think that is the same as this recent Cumulative Update. Also, my problem is not with the hidusbf.sys. My problem is with Atsiv.exe not loading as a service.


Mine stopped working end of last year after one of the cumulative updates (I had 1803 by then). 

my advice was directed to people experiencing troubles (e.g. downclocking works, overclocking doesn't), not directly to your case


----------



## mpw90

Can anybody with automatic Windows updates on 1809 confirm whether Atsiv has ceased to stop working?


----------



## mpw90

I have figured this out: to anybody that is playing on FaceIT and using their Anti-Cheat, when it is installed, it prevents Atsiv service from loading.


----------



## SweetLow

mpw90 said:


> I have figured this out: to anybody that is playing on FaceIT and using their Anti-Cheat, when it is installed, it prevents Atsiv service from loading.


Nice finding. But for me it is definitely AV problem


----------



## mpw90

SweetLow said:


> Nice finding. But for me it is definitely AV problem


How do you mean? 

I can gladly say that I am able to overclock the mouse again. 

SweetLow, do you have any info as to why Microsoft does not allow this driver to run without Atsiv? Do we have to pay for certificate, or something? Also, is it possible for you to share your code on GitHub or is that something that you treasure?

I have contacted FaceIt, and questioned why they are taking control of users PC's when the application is not loaded. They load their anti-cheat driver at OS start up.


----------



## SweetLow

mpw90 said:


> SweetLow, do you have any info as to why Microsoft does not allow this driver to run without Atsiv? Do we have to pay for certificate, or something? Also, is it possible for you to share your code on GitHub or is that something that you treasure?


>SweetLow, do you have any info as to why Microsoft does not allow this driver to run without Atsiv?
Not only this driver. Any driver without some kind of digital signature on modern x64 systems.
>Do we have to pay for certificate, or something?
The most important part already has public certificate (without it it's practically impossible to run driver for PnP device without test mode on x64 versions). This thread started from that. And this was not cheap. To sign new version of driver we need pay such cost once again (as old certificate ended). And yes, certificate from Microsoft (which allows running on Secure Mode systems flawlessly) is impossible now for any reasonable money.
>Also, is it possible for you to share your code on GitHub or is that something that you treasure?
1. Now i'm not going to stop supporting code and can do any suggestions 
2. And i don't want code fragmentation. Just for you info - now one source is working from Windows 98 to Windows 10 1809.
Of course, when/if i will lose interest or possibility to refresh code i will share it.


----------



## mpw90

SweetLow said:


> The most important part already has public certificate (without it it's practically impossible to run driver for PnP device without test mode on x64 versions). This thread started from that. And this was not cheap. To sign new version of driver we need pay such cost once again (as old certificate ended). And yes, certificate from Microsoft (which allows running on Secure Mode systems flawlessly) is impossible now for any reasonable money.


Is this the $100 quote that I saw? I am happy to pay that for everybody if that is the real cost. I think it would be worth it. If we're talking thousands, then maybe that isn't reasonable.



SweetLow said:


> 1. Now i'm not going to stop supporting code and can do any suggestions
> 2. And i don't want code fragmentation. Just for you info - now one source is working from Windows 98 to Windows 10 1809.
> Of course, when/if i will lose interest or possibility to refresh code i will share it.


Completely understand. I just wanted to look and see how the driver works, and how overclocking works on mice. No problem.

As I said, if it's $100, I will pay it. No problem. Everybody can enjoy. If it's significantly more, then that is robbery.


----------



## SweetLow

mpw90 said:


> Is this the $100 quote that I saw? I am happy to pay that for everybody if that is the real cost. I think it would be worth it. If we're talking thousands, then maybe that isn't reasonable.
> 
> Completely understand. I just wanted to look and see how the driver works, and how overclocking works on mice. No problem.
> 
> As I said, if it's $100, I will pay it. No problem. Everybody can enjoy. If it's significantly more, then that is robbery.


>I just wanted to look and see how the driver works, and how overclocking works on mice. 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-70.html#post26493595
This is exact description for ordinary users, i guarantee  

https://community.osr.com/discussion/comment/190920/#Comment_190920
Post from Cay_Bremer. This is exact description for driver developer (and i already done suggestion there, of course).

>Is this the $100 quote that I saw?
IDK exact value. Is is better to ask jeshua (and discounts may be applied sometimes). But as i said above - main task already done. And if you will read my link with description you understand that signing of new version is temporary solution in any case. Sooner or later but microsoft code will change after the new certificate will end.


----------



## fragtion

I still have the problem since a recent 1809 update..

ms optical 1.1a

C:\atsiv>C:\atsiv\atsiv.exe -f C:\atsiv\hidusbf.sys

Atsiv v1.01 - Windows driver loader
Copyright 2007 Linchpin Labs and OSR
All Rights Reserved

Error 0xc0000001, failed to load Atsiv service

C:\atsiv>C:\atsiv\devcon.exe restart "*VID_045E&PID_0039*"
USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&376ABA2D&0&14 : Restarted
HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&1241E172&D&0000 : Restarted
2 device(s) restarted.

C:\atsiv>

I check 'Filter on device' for the mouse only, and set to 500hz and then "install service" and "restart". Usually this would give me 500hz but now its stuck on 125hz. lets me go lower than 125 but not anything higher. Confirmed problem? How did you get it working, mpw90 ? are you still running without any AV ?

Event log error : 

The DRIVER_B service failed to start due to the following error: 
Access is denied.

and another error:


The description for Event ID 26 from source Application Popup cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

\??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\DRIVER_BIN64 failed to load

The message resource is present but the message was not found in the message table

Test mode doesn't seem to help :|


----------



## inthefog

Perhaps, in 2018-2019, Microsoft releases new versions of MS intellimouse, after which the old versions that can be overclocked are not accelerated and are no longer needed.


----------



## Axaion

inthefog said:


> Perhaps, in 2018-2019, Microsoft releases new versions of MS intellimouse, after which the old versions that can be overclocked are not accelerated and are no longer needed.


The old ones still have a better sensor, as long as you dont need 2m/s+ PCS.

The old ones still have a better feeling shell, in my opinion, but thats 100% personal preference

The old ones arent built to be as hard as possible to repair, re-solder new switches and so on, without having to possibly needing to buy new wires because they're so frail, due to garbage design.


Id still be using my -old- IME 3.0 if it didnt die after 10+ years, with the new Pro Intellimouse I already had to re-solder tiny freaking wires because the wire broke when i used a middle mouse-click down in a game, causing the wire on the print board to snap after having opened it only once.

For reference, my old IME 3.0, i opened at least 20+ times.

Meh, still not mellowed out about the issues with the Pro.


----------



## mpw90

fragtion said:


> I still have the problem since a recent 1809 update..
> 
> ms optical 1.1a
> 
> C:\atsiv>C:\atsiv\atsiv.exe -f C:\atsiv\hidusbf.sys
> 
> Atsiv v1.01 - Windows driver loader
> Copyright 2007 Linchpin Labs and OSR
> All Rights Reserved
> 
> Error 0xc0000001, failed to load Atsiv service
> 
> C:\atsiv>C:\atsiv\devcon.exe restart "*VID_045E&PID_0039*"
> USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&376ABA2D&0&14 : Restarted
> HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&1241E172&D&0000 : Restarted
> 2 device(s) restarted.
> 
> C:\atsiv>
> 
> I check 'Filter on device' for the mouse only, and set to 500hz and then "install service" and "restart". Usually this would give me 500hz but now its stuck on 125hz. lets me go lower than 125 but not anything higher. Confirmed problem? How did you get it working, mpw90 ? are you still running without any AV ?
> 
> Event log error :
> 
> The DRIVER_B service failed to start due to the following error:
> Access is denied.
> 
> and another error:
> 
> 
> The description for Event ID 26 from source Application Popup cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.
> 
> If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.
> 
> The following information was included with the event:
> 
> \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\DRIVER_BIN64 failed to load
> 
> The message resource is present but the message was not found in the message table
> 
> Test mode doesn't seem to help :|


Hello,

Do you have any FaceIt anti-cheat, or ESEA anti-cheat installed on your system?


----------



## mpw90

*If* they do (Intelli 1.1 here) and you can use both the left and right side buttons, then I will buy it, providing the feel is more or less the same. I don't mind changing sensors now, I just want to be able to use a mouse, that has roughly the same size and I can use (at minimum) 500hz whilst not being prevented by intrusive anti-cheat clients.


----------



## SweetLow

fragtion said:


> Error 0xc0000001, failed to load Atsiv service


We discussed same (or similar) problem just above your post.
P.S. When you check atsiv you have to run console with elevated rights, of course.


----------



## fragtion

mpw90 said:


> Hello,
> Do you have any FaceIt anti-cheat, or ESEA anti-cheat installed on your system?


Yes, both. But I was not running Faceit AC after seeing your posts regarding it interfering. I'll check if ESEA AC is still installed (and if so, try again with it uninstalled) when I get home. Thx for suggestions



SweetLow said:


> We discussed same (or similar) problem just above your post.
> P.S. When you check atsiv you have to run console with elevated rights, of course.


Yeah I was definitely running from cmd as admin. cd'ed into the directory first and everything. Basically the same process as always except after the update it hasnt been allowing me to go higher than 125hz anymore. Wish I knew which update so we could pinpoint the cause, but it loaded several Defender definition updates and windows updates at once on that day so I'm not sure which one it was. If I can figure out how to get it working again I'll be sure to share my results here


----------



## Rhys7

MineSweeper said:


> Funny you bring this up. I'm working on one right now and uploading a repacked version to my github. I'll post links when finished.
> 
> 
> Edit 1: GitHub link: https://github.com/MineSweeper73/USB-Polling-Rate-Boost
> This is a repack of the work done by those who created the program, certificate, and drivers. I created a new Windows Task that works for everyone without having to modify yourself and created batch files for ease of use. I will try and stay up to date with the files that the creators make. Let me know if you have issues, and hopefully we can work them out if there are any.
> 
> 
> Also if I missed a person who helped make these files, please let me now, I want to credit everyone who made this driver patch.


this version works for me without even restarting or safe mode or anything


----------



## fragtion

Yay, got it working! fix for me was to uninstall all USB hubs & "Intel USB3.0 eXtensible Host Controller", both under "Universal Serial Bus controllers" section of device manager, and reboot. Back to 500hz goodness


----------



## SweetLow

mpw90 said:


> I have contacted FaceIt, and questioned why they are taking control of users PC's when the application is not loaded. They load their anti-cheat driver at OS start up.


I saw you thread on reddit. You asked 


> How comes once I unload the atsiv driver, delete the driver, and attempt to load AC again it says that atsiv is loaded? It's not in use.


I know the answer  More to say, i know how to solve this problem (and, of course, i personally use atsiv this way) but no one got interested.


----------



## mpw90

SweetLow said:


> I saw you thread on reddit. You asked
> I know the answer  More to say, i know how to solve this problem (and, of course, i personally use atsiv this way) but no one got interested.




Yes! Their CEO even responded. Not with suitable answers for my liking.

Can we take this to a personal message/email? I figured that they had their driver simply searching for the loading of DRIVER_BIN64 and had a flag that would persist. It's a sad day when legitimate players want to fool FaceIt AC to play without cheating. This is not how it should be.


----------



## Rhys7

does anyone know how i turn off atsiv its stopping me playing faceit games...


----------



## mpw90

If you have the Task Scheduler method, then you need to disable the task, then restart.

If you load atsiv before loading FaceIT AC, then you will not be able to load AC until you restart the computer.


----------



## lurkerguy

Did Microsoft **** up something again in recent (something like in the past 6 months or so) W10 updates since atsiv method doesn't work for me anymore when it used to before. I followed this guide again but everytime it runs the 2 tasks on startup my WMO loses its connection. Unbelievable how a simple task such as overclocking an USB device is made so complicated in W10 now.

Edit: Nevermind, I got it to work with enabling test mode even though the guide said you don't need to, thank god.


----------



## kem

am i able to make it work by installing windows 10 ltsb 2016?


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

hi all, someone tried to overclock to 2000hz New IE.3.0 3389? it works on 1809 build 17763.529?
If this possible i want to try it. 


okay - i did it, Microsoft Pro 3389 it works 2khz-4khz - after 1000hz this really feels more responsive, i like it.
now i want alws 2khz-4khz without testmode on)
cmd
bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON
bcdedit.exe /set nointegritychecks on

how to use mouse without test mode on
on 2khz-4khz ? only test on?


----------



## SweetLow

kem said:


> am i able to make it work by installing windows 10 ltsb 2016?


Yes.


----------



## espe89

still cant figure why I cant get it work on my computer, it was ok back in the days but can overclock anymore, can any1 help pls ?


----------



## fyarl

Updated to Windows 10 1903 and can't overclock my WMO anymore. PUBG won't launch with test mode, so that's not an option for me. Everytime I install and restart with USB Mouse Rate Adjuster Setup, my mouse disappears and is no longer usable. It's a shame, because I'm liking the performance boost this Windows update gave to my Ryzen.


----------



## SweetLow

fyarl said:


> Updated to Windows 10 1903 and can't overclock my WMO anymore. PUBG won't launch with test mode, so that's not an option for me. Everytime I install and restart with USB Mouse Rate Adjuster Setup, my mouse disappears and is no longer usable. It's a shame, because I'm liking the performance boost this Windows update gave to my Ryzen.


>Updated to Windows 10 1903
Then update software accordingly.
>my mouse disappears and is no longer usable
RTFM


----------



## MineSweeper

*Updated my installer package*

I updated my package to be simpler to use. I looked at it again recently and saw how nasty I had left it. Sorry for all of the confusion everyone. All cleaned up now. Check it out on github here: https://github.com/MineSweeper73/1000Hz-Polling-Hack-1809

1903 compatible package coming soon.


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

i want to know can i put my ie 3.0 3389 to 2000hz on 1903 w/ Atsiv method? or this only for 1000hz?
it works only (31, 62, 125, 250, 500, 1000) on 1903 but 2000hz doesn`t work ((
for me it works only with test mode on! 1809 2000hz+
i still wait 1903 + 2000hz 
want it!


----------



## SweetLow

IAMSTERDAM said:


> i want to know can i put my ie 3.0 3389 to 2000hz on 1903


You have to go to the right place:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1589644-usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz.html
There you can easily find what you are asking.
P.S. And yes, the official name of this mouse is "Pro IntelliMouse", AFAIK


----------



## chalermla24

SweetLow said:


> Ok. It is easy to fully automate (and load atsiv so that there is not remains in memory after loading hidusbfp). I will post this later (may be).


Please post it. Please. @SweetLow


----------



## SweetLow

chalermla24 said:


> Please post it. Please. @SweetLow


I don't understand well - do you really need what you are asking for?


----------



## chalermla24

SweetLow said:


> I don't understand well - do you really need what you are asking for?


I think so. Cause faceit won't let me use ac with the driver detected.


----------



## SweetLow

chalermla24 said:


> I think so.


So if you think so - why you don't answer to PM???


----------



## deoner

hi guys

i have a new ryzen setup where i can't get the 1000hz to work on my intelli.
i tried serveral howtos in the last 2 or 3 pages but everytime i restart the mouse in setup the mouse is dead on this usb port.
i am now on the last working usb port for my mouse on this build seeking for help - first how can i get the ports to work again!

i am the lastest win10 build

thank you for help


----------



## cdcd

deoner said:


> hi guys
> 
> i have a new ryzen setup where i can't get the 1000hz to work on my intelli.
> i tried serveral howtos in the last 2 or 3 pages but everytime i restart the mouse in setup the mouse is dead on this usb port.
> i am now on the last working usb port for my mouse on this build seeking for help - first how can i get the ports to work again!
> 
> i am the lastest win10 build
> 
> thank you for help


Uninstall the entries for the mouse in device manager (they might be hidden).


----------



## deoner

MineSweeper said:


> I updated my package to be simpler to use. I looked at it again recently and saw how nasty I had left it. Sorry for all of the confusion everyone. All cleaned up now. Check it out on github here: https://github.com/MineSweeper73/1000Hz-Polling-Hack-1809
> 
> 1903 compatible package coming soon.


any eta on the 1903 version?
can't get it to work on 1903 

i tried ativ.exe with many hidusbf.sys and p variants but nothing seems to work
is there a way i can get this working step by step on 1903?


----------



## HIRAMEte0r

SweetLow said:


> hidusbfp.zip 5k .zip file
> 
> So, for owners of Win10x64 (Fall) Creators Update + USB2.0 (EHCI) only controllers.
> 
> Here is excerpt of patching portion of hidusbf.sys
> To load it on working (non test mode) windows:
> 0. setup hidusbf as usual
> 1. find any version of atsiv
> 2. load hidusbfp.sys (from attachment) by atsiv:
> atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys
> (with elevated rights command prompt)
> 3. restart your mouse in Setup.exe - now it shall to be overclocked
> 
> There and below is little description how to run automatically at system startup.


Could you tell me how to uninstall atsiv method?
I have a problem of FACEIT AntiCheat.


----------



## SweetLow

HIRAMEte0r said:


> Could you tell me how to uninstall atsiv method?
> I have a problem of FACEIT AntiCheat.


If you tell about unloading atsiv after using - then yes, the method already tested (by chalermla24). I will publish it some time later.
If you tell about anything else - just don't load atsiv. There is no such thing as "uninstall" it.


----------



## HEATONN

*WMO 1.1*

I have version 18362 and none of the ways I work, can someone explain clearly? Thank you in advance


----------



## Drift91

*Windows 10 1909*

I have tried both of the below guides and can't get it to work on Windows 10 1909 (November 2019 Update). Underclocking works fine, but when I try to overclock it it does nothing even after I run "Atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys" (And yes, hidusbfp.sys is in the same folder)

https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-90.html#post27714496
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-67.html#post26418714


----------



## SweetLow

Drift91 said:


> I have tried both of the below guides and can't get it to work on Windows 10 1909 (November 2019 Update). Underclocking works fine, but when I try to overclock it it does nothing even after I run "Atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys" (And yes, hidusbfp.sys is in the same folder)


Read the last P.S. in the opening post (first)
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1589644-usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz.html
and just read all post scriptums (then)


----------



## Savinsane

*New link pls*

Hey the link doesn't work anymore. Can you or someone please send a new link?


----------



## nordschleife

Drift91 said:


> I have tried both of the below guides and can't get it to work on Windows 10 1909 (November 2019 Update). Underclocking works fine, but when I try to overclock it it does nothing even after I run "Atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys" (And yes, hidusbfp.sys is in the same folder)
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-90.html#post27714496
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-67.html#post26418714


my atsiv from 1903 stopped working and I can't get it right again now...

I'm sorry, but there's too much mixed info, could somebody make a guide/filez just for the new windows update?

I'm getting too old fts..

EDIT

Okay, I got it to work using ATSIV to load the hidusbfp.sys attached and using the latest setup.exe from sweetlow.zip


I hope this helps someone. 

The steps are basically the same, load Atsiv - I made a .bat that runs on startup: ( atsiv -f hidusbfp.sys ) then run setup and just restart the mouse. 

I just got it to work, so I'll test for a bit them confirm if it's all working.

Edit2: 

Yep, it works on 1909.


----------



## HEATONN

Dear nordschelf, could you record the video step by step to unlock the hz in usb, I can't comprehend it and it is very important to me, thank you in advance


----------



## nordschleife

HEATONN said:


> Dear nordschelf, could you record the video step by step to unlock the hz in usb, I can't comprehend it and it is very important to me, thank you in advance


please try this and let me know if it works: 

drop folder ATSIV into c: and run ATSIV.BAT

drop folder SWEETLOW into desktop and run SETUP.EXE as ADMINISTRATOR

check [v] FILTER ON DEVICE , SELECT RATE (1000hz), and press RESTART. 

This should work on win 10 1909 @ 1000hz.


----------



## keento

jeshuastarr said:


> Hi. I signed the sweetlow 1000hz driver officially through digicert/microsoft, so it will work on 64 bit operating systems without test mode. Link is below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!rd0iVJBJ!9IJLS9paO-KFON57eXYPY-GIrM-cC2b2WcKMAny2Dz4
> 
> sweetlow should update his webpage as soon as he gets my message.
> http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/hidusbf.html - this link currently has the unsigned version. just giving credit.
> 
> 
> edit: updated link



Links are dead...


----------



## burban

Oh my god thank you... been looking for months nothing else works.... follow the steps it works guys... windows 1909 as well i can use my wmo now <3 dont click install service just restart


----------



## burban

*this works can finally use my wmo...*



nordschleife said:


> please try this and let me know if it works:
> 
> drop folder ATSIV into c: and run ATSIV.BAT
> 
> drop folder SWEETLOW into desktop and run SETUP.EXE as ADMINISTRATOR
> 
> check [v] FILTER ON DEVICE , SELECT RATE (1000hz), and press RESTART.
> 
> This should work on win 10 1909 @ 1000hz.



this works can finally use my wmo...


----------



## HEATONN

I do as you wrote and I still have max 100hz


----------



## HEATONN

it works, thans a lot my god, thank for that good people


----------



## HEATONN

but of course not everything is so beautiful, you can't play faceit because it blocks atsiv, does anyone know how to get around it?


----------



## Elrick

burban said:


> this works can finally use my wmo...



YES, you have no idea how much I missed my WMO on the 1909 version of this Trojan System.

Makes using this ghastly OS more inviting. Thank you for doing this :thumb: .


----------



## SweetLow

HEATONN said:


> but of course not everything is so beautiful, you can't play faceit because it blocks atsiv, does anyone know how to get around it?


Yes, someone knows.


----------



## nordschleife

Windows User Account Control started blocking ATSIV. 

To switch it off: 







Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System


Working on windows latest updates.


----------



## the1freeMan

nordschleife said:


> Windows User Account Control started blocking ATSIV.
> 
> To switch it off:
> 
> 
> Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System
> 
> 
> Working on windows latest updates.


Why the hell do you have UAC on in the first place?


----------



## nordschleife

the1freeMan said:


> Why the hell do you have UAC on in the first place?



well it never bothered me before. so I never bothered to turn it off.


----------



## nordschleife

SweetLow said:


> Yes, someone knows.


could you please tell us (the files) how to enable 2000/4000/8000hz with 1909?

btw, thanks a lot for the drivers. I use an old trackball and it's awesome having 1000hz support.


----------



## SweetLow

nordschleife said:


> could you please tell us (the files) how to enable 2000/4000/8000hz with 1909?


Ordinary github version of hidusbfn.zip.
But you quoted second different question. Of course, both answered in right place:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...e-hard-overclocking-2000-hz.html#post24847085


----------



## Quake3WMOmafia

Hello, im becoming insane trying to OC my WMO to 500hz in Win 10. Im new to Win 10, I used to use the signed drivers method but im not sure if it applies anymore. Im using Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC and Windows Update says its up to date, so whatever latest version it is.


This thread OP is ancient and not updated im afraid as links are dead. I was going to do it following this guide:








The big problem is... where are the source files? Is all of this open source? Why im supposed to trust some .exe files? that's ridiculous. Where are the official links at? I can't trust somer random dude posting an .exe as an attachment.


My other concern: Will this give you problems in certain games, specially due anti cheating and so on? last thing I want is getting kicked from a server due cheating, that's insanity.


Someone mentioned FaceIT stuff doesn't work with this.


Anyway, does someone have some step by step guide in which someone can comprehensively read and get it done?


Thanks


----------



## nordschleife

SweetLow said:


> Ordinary github version of hidusbfn.zip.
> But you quoted second different question. Of course, both answered in right place:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...e-hard-overclocking-2000-hz.html#post24847085


I took hidusbf.sys from the driver folder for 2000-4000hz, dropped it into system32 drivers and in the atsiv folder, still get 1000hz but not 2000/4000. 

Not sure if doing something wrong or if this doesn't work on 1909.



Quake3WMOmafia said:


> The big problem is... where are the source files? Is all of this open source? Why im supposed to trust some .exe files? that's ridiculous. Where are the official links at? I can't trust somer random dude posting an .exe as an attachment.
> 
> Thanks


lol, relax, I don't want to h4ck your syst3m.

I'm just sharing a way that simply works, with the files attached to make it as easy as possible.

I'd post the source files, but I downloaded and tested several files and don't remember the exact sources.

Check my previous posts; 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...lling-rate-1000hz-lower-21.html#post_21152245

I've been around this thread for a while and just registered so I was able to help on this "bios xHCI option", which ended up added to the guide at the time. 

So, yeah.. not trying to rip off anyone with malicious .exe files.


----------



## SweetLow

nordschleife said:


> I took hidusbf.sys from the driver folder for 2000-4000hz, dropped it into system32 drivers and in the atsiv folder, still get 1000hz but not 2000/4000.
> 
> Not sure if doing something wrong or if this doesn't work on 1909.


>I took hidusbf.sys from the driver folder for 2000-4000hz
from which package? version from hidusbf can't overclock any lowspeed device on 1909 at all, version form hidusbfn will run with Test Mode only. What are you talking about?

>Not sure if doing something wrong or if this doesn't work on 1909.
Once again, read the last P.S. of mentioned post, now there is described EXACTLY what and on which system you can overclock and what you need to do in other cases. 



Quake3WMOmafia said:


> This thread OP is ancient and not updated im afraid as links are dead.


I REALLY like this question in this thread, especially right on the page where the author of software points on the development thread of this software!


----------



## nordschleife

SweetLow said:


> >I took hidusbf.sys from the driver folder for 2000-4000hz
> from which package? version from hidusbf can't overclock any lowspeed device on 1909 at all, version form hidusbfn will run with Test Mode only. What are you talking about?
> 
> >Not sure if doing something wrong or if this doesn't work on 1909.
> Once again, read the last P.S. of mentioned post, now there is described EXACTLY what and on which system you can overclock and what you need to do in other cases.


 taken from the package indicated on your original post (from the 2k4k driver folder) : 

hidusbf.zip - My official package from 2019/11/17


Last PS =

"P.P.P.P.S. The latest checked system files. If you have files newer then these and can not overclock feel free to send them to me."

?


I'll take a look later, thanks again.


----------



## SweetLow

nordschleife said:


> taken from the package indicated on your original post (from the 2k4k driver folder) :
> 
> hidusbf.zip - My official package from 2019/11/17
> 
> 
> Last PS =
> 
> "P.P.P.P.S. The latest checked system files. If you have files newer then these and can not overclock feel free to send them to me."
> 
> ?


>taken from the package indicated on your original post (from the 2k4k driver folder)
As i said - this version can not overclock low and full speed devices to 2000+ on modern Windows 10.
You have to use hidusbfN (as i said  ).

>Last PS?
Yes.


----------



## nordschleife

Edit nevermind I saw my version now


----------



## Quake3WMOmafia

SweetLow said:


> I REALLY like this question in this thread, especially right on the page where the author of software points on the development thread of this software!



By looking at the readme, I dont understand this:




> 2. Installation.
> 1. Downclocking (all devices and drivers) or overclocking of Full Speed USB
> devices is possible always and there is no need to patch system code.
> 
> So, if you use program for this purpose - take drivers
> from directories DRIVER\NTX86\NOPATCH\ and DRIVER\AMD64\NOPATCH\
> and replace drivers from directories DRIVER\NTX86\ and DRIVER\AMD64\
> 
> Because Windows 2000 have not restrictions of overclocking Low Speed USB
> devices in system code - you can use the driver from DRIVER\NTX86\NOPATCH\
> always. Windows 98 and ME also have not such restrictions, so
> there is no patch version of driver for this OSes at all.


So for my purpose, which is to OC a WMO to 500hz, using a 3.0 USB port, and Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC latest version, do I need to replace any files?


Besides what it says there, do I need to replace any files? Because back in the day I remember having to replace files on the windows folder before running the setup.exe and installing the service, but reading the readme, its not mentioned, its very simple. Im confused because the dude on the video does replace some files.

So basically right now it's simply running the service and that's all? in my case at least.


----------



## SweetLow

nordschleife said:


> Edit nevermind I saw my version now


No, your version is definitely newer. But i checked it - nothing changed since 10.0.18362.1 (Win 1903).
So as i said use current github version of hidusbfN.zip



Quake3WMOmafia said:


> By looking at the readme, I dont understand this:
> 
> So for my purpose, which is to OC a WMO to 500hz, using a 3.0 USB port, and Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC latest version, do I need to replace any files?


>By looking at the readme
Look at the readme.md on github. In the end you will find link to above mentioned development thread.

>So for my purpose, which is to OC a WMO to 500hz, using a 3.0 USB port, and Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC latest version, do I need to replace any files?
You have two variants, in one you need replace (Test Mode) in other - no, but you need to do something additional (atsiv method).


----------



## Quake3WMOmafia

SweetLow said:


> No, your version is definitely newer. But i checked it - nothing changed since 10.0.18362.1 (Win 1903).
> So as i said use current github version of hidusbfN.zip
> 
> 
> 
> >By looking at the readme
> Look at the readme.md on github. In the end you will find link to above mentioned development thread.
> 
> >So for my purpose, which is to OC a WMO to 500hz, using a 3.0 USB port, and Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC latest version, do I need to replace any files?
> You have two variants, in one you need replace (Test Mode) in other - no, but you need to do something additional (atsiv method).



https://github.com/LordOfMice/Tools/blob/master/README.md


I can't find any links there.


----------



## Melan

https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/README.md


----------



## SweetLow

Quake3WMOmafia said:


> I can't find any links there.


You have extraordinary abilities in the searching!
Ok, the end link is 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1589644-usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz.html



Melan said:


> https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/README.md


I'm afraid that this doesn't help...


----------



## Quake3WMOmafia

When I click "Filter On Device" it says "Warning !!! Filter driver service (hidusbf) is disabled or not installed, continue Setup?"

Is this normal? It reads as "if you click on install service changes will be applied to all ports because whatever is used to filter devices is disabled or not installed"


----------



## Schmuckley

This makes usb mouse run at ps2 mouse level?
Is that what this is?


----------



## SweetLow

Quake3WMOmafia said:


> When I click "Filter On Device" it says "Warning !!! Filter driver service (hidusbf) is disabled or not installed, continue Setup?"
> 
> Is this normal? It reads as "if you click on install service changes will be applied to all ports because whatever is used to filter devices is disabled or not installed"


No. Of course, you can ignore it but the next one will be my favorite question "I have dead port, help".


----------



## Quake3WMOmafia

SweetLow said:


> No. Of course, you can ignore it but the next one will be my favorite question "I have dead port, help".


This is impossible to install. Can you do a step by step guide for Windows Enterprise 1809 specifically?


----------



## Quake3WMOmafia

Can I just do this? 









Problem is, links are dead @ OP.


Were can I find a legit source of the signed drivers again so I dont have to run this .exe thing that ruins your anti cheat games?


The guy posted this link on that video:


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HQwDz4lv0DTurGqlQA6zuMdbBgv7FOTK/view


but im not sure if this is legit. If anyone has the original file, can you tell me if you get this SHA256 hash?


F0AE9BD2CF17F4C7E4E4138F13E77CA1B4B7891CC7BF2CF133DF892BBDE4A762


But this shouldn't be the same as those files?


https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf


Why do I get that message then and the guy in the video doesn't?


I jsut want to overclock this NOW and play some videgaomes. Im trapped at home because of quarantine of coronavirus bull**** and im going insane. Can I at least play some ******* videogames?


----------



## Quake3WMOmafia

***


----------



## Quake3WMOmafia

Whats the password for this? https://github.com/LordOfMice/Tools/blob/master/atsiv.zip


----------



## Quake3WMOmafia

Baardaap said:


> Okay ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> After a lot of messing around I finally got it to work on Windows 10 x64 build 1809
> 
> Because I still see a lot of confusion in this thread I decided to write a little guide, hopefully that is appreciated.
> 
> I have added a zip with everything you need for 1809
> 
> There is no signed driver yet for this version of windows, so there is no easy install.
> Until that point we have 2 options.
> 
> Option 1: Use windows test mode
> 
> 1. On non test mode: install the normal 1khz driver (hidusbf.sys) from hidusbf.zip with setup.exe, downclock your mouse to 64 or 32 and check if that works.
> 2. switch to test mode and unplug your mouse, copy and paste hidusbf.sys from hidusbfn.zip (warning: different zip than first step) to C:/windows/system32/drivers and overwrite
> 3. plug your mouse back in and use setup.exe to set it too 1000hz and click restart. Now check, it should be 1000hz
> 
> Option 2: Use atsiv (without test mode)
> 
> 1. Install the normal 1khz driver (hidusbf.sys) from hidusbf.zip with setup.exe, downclock your mouse to 64 or 32 and check if that works.
> 2. Use the windows command line with admin rights and go to the folder of atsiv.exe. Type "atsiv -f hidusbfp.sys" without the quotes and hit enter. (you should get error 0xc0000001 but that doesn't matter, ignore that)
> hidusbfp.sys comes from the patch folder from hidusbfn.zip (different zip then first step) I copied the file to my atsiv folder for my convenience so I don't have to type the whole path to the file.
> 3. Use setup.exe to set the rate to 1000Hz and click restart. Check the rate, it shoud be 1000Hz.
> 
> Unfortunately the 2nd step with atsiv has to be done each time you boot your pc. In this guide we did it manually, if you want to automate this process use the following guide: https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-67.html#post26418714
> 
> When automating the atsiv process make sure you type the whole path to the hidusbf.sys file. Also make sure you type the mouse adress between * signs.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone!



This fails on the first step. "Install the normal 1khz driver (hidusbf.sys) from hidusbf.zip with setup.exe, downclock your mouse to 64 or 32 and check if that works."


It doesn't downclock. What then?


----------



## Quake3WMOmafia

none of this **** works


----------



## zoidnom

Hi guys. I'm on Win10 1909 (build: 18363.720)


Is it possible to still achieve 1000hz on this build of windows without enabling test-mode?
I just want to know before I attempt any of this stuff you guys are doing in previous pages.


Any other help appreciated! (I'm on Intellimouse Explorer 3.0).


----------



## Quake3WMOmafia

zoidnom said:


> Hi guys. I'm on Win10 1909 (build: 18363.720)
> 
> 
> Is it possible to still achieve 1000hz on this build of windows without enabling test-mode?
> I just want to know before I attempt any of this stuff you guys are doing in previous pages.
> 
> 
> Any other help appreciated! (I'm on Intellimouse Explorer 3.0).



I finally was able to do it on 1809 after hell and back. I dont recommend using anything but Enterprise to avoid the bull**** updates. Hopefully it stays in 1809 forever in Enterprise. As far as I know its safe to use even if the base version its older, it still gets security updates.


----------



## zoidnom

Quake3WMOmafia said:


> I finally was able to do it on 1809 after hell and back. I dont recommend using anything but Enterprise to avoid the bull**** updates. Hopefully it stays in 1809 forever in Enterprise. As far as I know its safe to use even if the base version its older, it still gets security updates.



Mine was working in 1809 but broke after later updates and I like my windows up to date.
Trying to find anyone that managed to get it to work on 1909 without test-mode.


----------



## Quake3WMOmafia

I dont think theres a way. There's no point in updating windows constantly, it will keep breaking the overclock method. I wish there was a way to get signed drivers again to avoid atsiv and testmode


----------



## SweetLow

zoidnom said:


> Hi guys. I'm on Win10 1909 (build: 18363.720)
> 
> 
> Is it possible to still achieve 1000hz on this build of windows without enabling test-mode?
> I just want to know before I attempt any of this stuff you guys are doing in previous pages.
> 
> 
> Any other help appreciated! (I'm on Intellimouse Explorer 3.0).


>Is it possible to still achieve 1000hz on this build of windows without enabling test-mode?
1. If you can load ordinary version of hidusbf.sys on your system (and it is working for downclocking) then there is no reason to use test mode for updated version.
2. If you didn't check any - then just try to do it. If you checked Test Mode with updated version already and it is working then try atsiv. Else read below.
>I'm on Win10 1909 (build: 18363.720)
read the last p.s. in the first post


----------



## Quake3WMOmafia

How can I avoid the cmd window of atsiv loading the driver everytime I boot? I added the .cmd file in a scheluded task so it auto loads every loging, but seeing that cmd window pop up is kinda lame. I've tried setting it as a hidden task, doesn't work. I tried doing this, doesn't work.


----------



## SweetLow

Quake3WMOmafia said:


> How can I avoid the cmd window of atsiv loading the driver everytime I boot? I added the .cmd file in a scheluded task so it auto loads every loging, but seeing that cmd window pop up is kinda lame. I've tried setting it as a hidden task, doesn't work. I tried doing this, doesn't work.


You have to run task from SYSTEM account.


----------



## nordschleife

zoidnom said:


> Hi guys. I'm on Win10 1909 (build: 18363.720)
> 
> 
> Is it possible to still achieve 1000hz on this build of windows without enabling test-mode?
> I just want to know before I attempt any of this stuff you guys are doing in previous pages.
> 
> 
> Any other help appreciated! (I'm on Intellimouse Explorer 3.0).


see this post: 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/28335360-post1048.html


----------



## smcelroy86

I can get it to work following the above post but FACEIT anti cheat tells me ATSIV is not allowed so I can't use it. So bummed I LOVE my MS3.0, only mouse that works with my 22cm hands. SweetLow please help!


----------



## SweetLow

smcelroy86 said:


> I can get it to work following the above post but FACEIT anti cheat tells me ATSIV is not allowed so I can't use it. So bummed I LOVE my MS3.0, only mouse that works with my 22cm hands. SweetLow please help!


Once again, IDK how can you found current thread and can't find this:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1589644-usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz.html


----------



## smcelroy86

I had this thread saved from literally a few years ago, never needed to revisit but recently upgraded to Windows 10 from 7. Thanks for link tho.


----------



## SweetLow

smcelroy86 said:


> I had this thread saved from literally a few years ago, never needed to revisit but recently upgraded to Windows 10 from 7. Thanks for link tho.


If you update one (base) software then this is good idea to update (or just check compatibility) the second. I always thought it is obvious.


----------



## smcelroy86

I'm just trying to get my mouse back to 500/1000Hz dude, thanks.


----------



## cdcd

smcelroy86 said:


> I can get it to work following the above post but FACEIT anti cheat tells me ATSIV is not allowed so I can't use it. So bummed I LOVE my MS3.0, only mouse that works with my 22cm hands. SweetLow please help!


The Intellimouse Pro (IME 3.0 w/ a 3389) has been available for a while now, there's no real reason to still bother with the OG one.


----------



## smcelroy86

I understand that but I find the MLT04 sensor to just "feel" better so I still prefer to use the old one.


----------



## HEATONN

I am asking anyone for help, how to work around anti cheat faceit? because it blocks me atsiv


----------



## aKpixelperfect

HEATONN said:


> I am asking anyone for help, how to work around anti cheat faceit? because it blocks me atsiv


I've seen people saying about "unloading atsiv" before launching faceit ac, but no clear way to do it aside from rebooting and running again at default hz.


----------



## Melan

Option 1: You beg Faceit to add atsiv as an exception (Spoiler alert: they won't).
Option 2: You pay MS to certify the driver (Spoiler alert: They won't).
Option 3: You buy a Fatal1ty branded motherboard which comes with overclockable mouse port and certified drivers. But I'm not sure how well it works.


----------



## smcelroy86

Wasn't this driver capable of working on Windows 10 without ATSIV until recently? I thought they had gotten the driver signed.


----------



## Melan

On W10 1607 and higher any driver must be signed by microsoft. They had an exception back then for cross-signed drivers but it is no longer a thing.


----------



## Aniela

05.04.2020 IDIOT-PROOF NON-TESTSIGN METHOD GUIDE FOR WINDOWS 10 1909 



1. Place premade folder 'atsiv' in 'C:\Program Files' so you have a 'C:\Program Files\atsiv' path. DOWNLOAD
2. Run C:\Program Files\atsiv\DRIVER\Setup.exe, press Install Service, tick Filter On device checkbox and choose your desired rate. Remember that some mouse can go only up to 500.
3. Press Copy ID's, paste it somewhere and copy the second line(in my case that would be "USB\VID_046D&PID_C051\6&45F1B51&0&2") and replace accordingly in the restart.cmd file in 'C:\Program Files\atsiv'
4. Launch Windows Scheduler located in C:\Windows\system32\taskschd.msc and import task 'Myszka.xml' also located in 'atsiv' folder
5. Restart your PC and confirm that it's working using THIS checker.

This works on my old mx518 mouse that is 125Hz(OCed to 500) by default on ASUS TUF B450-PRO GAMING motherboard.


----------



## SweetLow

Melan said:


> Option 1: You beg Faceit to add atsiv as an exception (Spoiler alert: they won't).
> Option 2: You pay MS to certify the driver (Spoiler alert: They won't).
> Option 3: You buy a Fatal1ty branded motherboard which comes with overclockable mouse port and certified drivers. But I'm not sure how well it works.


Option 4: Try to read what i wrote about loading and UNLOADING atsiv BEFORE loading faceit (or any other thing that doesn't like atsiv). It's so easy.


----------



## Aniela

SweetLow said:


> Option 4: Try to read what i wrote about loading and UNLOADING atsiv BEFORE loading faceit (or any other thing that doesn't like atsiv). It's so easy.


their Anticheat is quite aggresive, he might get banned if he loads the driver again during the warmup


----------



## HEATONN

Aniela, moglabys/mogłbyś dodać mnie na steam w celu latwego wyjasnienia mi tego wszystkiego? zakladam ze jestes z Polski  moj kod znajomego 66752318


----------



## zoidnom

Aniela said:


> 05.04.2020 IDIOT-PROOF NON-TESTSIGN METHOD GUIDE FOR WINDOWS 10 1909
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Place premade folder 'atsiv' in 'C:\Program Files' so you have a 'C:\Program Files\atsiv' path. DOWNLOAD
> 2. Run C:\Program Files\atsiv\DRIVER\Setup.exe, press Install Service, tick Filter On device checkbox and choose your desired rate. Remember that some mouse can go only up to 500.
> 3. Press Copy ID's, paste it somewhere and copy the second line(in my case that would be "USB\VID_046D&PID_C051\6&45F1B51&0&2") and replace accordingly in the restart.cmd file in 'C:\Program Files\atsiv'
> 4. Launch Windows Scheduler located in C:\Windows\system32\taskschd.msc and import task 'Myszka.xml' also located in 'atsiv' folder
> 5. Restart your PC and confirm that it's working using THIS checker.
> 
> This works on my old mx518 mouse that is 125Hz(OCed to 500) by default on ASUS TUF B450-PRO GAMING motherboard.



Working on 1909, thank you :thumbsups:thumbsups:thumbsups


----------



## HEATONN

zoidnom, how can you do it, when i import task i see this comunicate : 
"an error occurred with the mouse task. Error message: One or more arguments specified are not valid"


----------



## Aniela

HEATONN said:


> zoidnom, how can you do it, when i import task i see this comunicate :
> "an error occurred with the mouse task. Error message: One or more arguments specified are not valid"



Then just add manually new task that is: launch restart.cmd every time a user logins.


----------



## Aniela

I can confirm that VANGUARD blocks 'my' method.


----------



## KingOfFiction

Does anyone happen to have a tutorial on how to apply the patch to devices that don't appear in the Setup.exe list?


----------



## SweetLow

KingOfFiction said:


> Does anyone happen to have a tutorial on how to apply the patch to devices that don't appear in the Setup.exe list?


Pay attention to the “Device” combobox in Setup. You have to choose “with Interrupts” – this is maximum list of potentially overclockable devices.
P.S. I answered to you by email also. But it is better to continue conversation here.


----------



## legaosijek

it is not working anymore...
It was working with that "idiot proof" atsiv method...

But I disconnected my mouse while vacuming dust, reconnected it and now it isn't working anymore 

mx518 is now once again at 125 hz. Depressing.

windows 10 pro 1909 x64

Help me make it 250hz...


----------



## p0cion

some way to overclock the mouse? I am new at this
I just installed windows 10 before I used 7
change motherboard and everything does little and no longer let me overclock the mouse before it had 1000hz
I have the Windows 10 Home 2004 version I think

I wanted to do it with Atsiv but it won't let me run the program ..


----------



## SweetLow

p0cion said:


> I have the Windows 10 Home 2004 version I think
> I wanted to do it with Atsiv but it won't let me run the program ..


>Windows 10 Home 2004 
Take the latest version of software.
>I wanted to do it with Atsiv but it won't let me run the program
It is not the description of problem at all, but read the latest manual.


----------



## p0cion

This application is blocked by the administrator.
That is what happens to me when opening Atsiv.exe
The overclock thing .. I let it be set to 1000hz but when I test it I get 125hz

I went to see a previous manual and I found Aniela's and when I do this step
Launch Windows Scheduler located in C: \ Windows \ system32 \ taskschd.msc and import task 'Myszka.xml' also located in 'atsiv' folder
When I import the file it comes out
One or more files of the arguments are not valid


----------



## SweetLow

p0cion said:


> This application is blocked by the administrator.


And what do you waiting for in THIS thread after that?


----------



## legaosijek

I can downclock to 62hz but can't overclock my mx518 mouse... It is at 125 hz



I've replicated "IDIOT PROOF" everything step by step once again and nothing


----------



## SweetLow

legaosijek said:


> I can downclock to 62hz but can't overclock my mx518 mouse... It is at 125 hz
> I've replicated "IDIOT PROOF" everything step by step once again and nothing


Even idiots don't free from software updates


----------



## legaosijek

SweetLow said:


> Even idiots don't free from software updates





It works. Somehow. I have had to disable antivirus...


Now it is 250hz. Lovely day.


Thank you all!


----------



## chalermla24

wrong reply


----------



## chalermla24

Vanguard doesn't block "disable driver enforcement", however faceit does. I think that's because Vanguard need to load at boot otherwise the PC need to be reboot and try to load at boot again, that's why it doesn't care about the driver (maybe it checked and think it's ok to be loaded) but will block atsiv. Faceit on the other hand can be open after boot but will not work with disable driver enforcement because it cannot check the driver that is loaded before it.


----------



## SweetLow

chalermla24 said:


> Vanguard need to load at boot


Nice. Can anybody post its registry service dump (regedit.exe->HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\*Vanguard* or something like Vanguard ->Export)?


----------



## mikesn

SweetLow said:


> Nice. Can anybody post its registry service dump (regedit.exe->HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\*Vanguard* or something like Vanguard ->Export)?


As somebody interested in this issue (I play Valorant and just last night noticed that Vanguard blocks my ability to overclock my IE3), I went looking and found two entries under services there, vgc and vgk, that appear to be the Vanguard entries. I'll include screengrabs and the exports for both here, though note I've renamed the registry exports (.reg) as .txt so I can actually make them file attachments. Lemme know if this suffices or if something else might be lurking out there in the registry.


----------



## SweetLow

Ok. That is what we need.
VGC is the Win32 helper service, not the driver.
VKG is the driver, but it is not BOOT loaded (and it is definitely not ELAM), it's SYSTEM loaded.
If i will have such situation then i try to change 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\vgk\Start
key to 3 (this means DEMAND instead of SYSTEM), reboot and load this driver right before game session:
SC START VKG
in command window with elevated rights.
Of course, you have to use atsiv exactly as with faceit, i.e. unload atsiv driver before loading of VKG driver
P.S. I like this: BlockedImage = \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\drivers\DRIVER_BIN64. It is exactly atsiv driver locking.


----------



## mikesn

SweetLow said:


> Ok. That is what we need.
> VGC is the Win32 helper service, not the driver.
> VKG is the driver, but it is not BOOT loaded (and it is definitely not ELAM), it's SYSTEM loaded.
> If i will have such situation then i try to change
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\vgk\Start
> key to 3 (this means DEMAND instead of SYSTEM), reboot and load this driver right before game session:
> SC START VKG
> in command window with elevated rights.
> Of course, you have to use atsiv exactly as with faceit, i.e. unload atsiv driver before loading of VKG driver
> P.S. I like this: BlockedImage = \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\drivers\DRIVER_BIN64. It is exactly atsiv driver locking.


Appreciated. Just so people have easy access to the link describing loading/unloading atsiv as per your instructions:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ard-overclocking-2000-hz-63.html#post28103360

I'm a LITTLE hesitant to do the above, however. I.e. edit a registry setting for the vanguard driver to allow me to load/unload atsiv beforehand and then just manually running VGK afterwards. It seems to me like there's a nonzero chance Vanguard would "know" somehow that its own registry settings have been modified, which in turn seems like a not unreasonable basis to ban somebody.

edit: I flirted with seeing what would happen by editing its registry settings (after exiting vanguard first, of course), i.e. switching 1 to 3 above. When I rebooted, it worked as anticipated and hadn't automatically started up like it usually did. However, when I attempted to run it in an elevated/adminstrative command prompt as per the above instructions, it said the process wouldn't start as it had failed its initialization call. Switching back to 1 restored its functionality after a reboot. So it seems they've anticipated doing exactly this, delaying VGK from starting at boot in order to load up **** it doesn't like beforehand. Or I screwed something up, but I don't think so.


----------



## SweetLow

mikesn said:


> However, when I attempted to run it in an elevated/adminstrative command prompt as per the above instructions, it said the process wouldn't start as it had failed its initialization call. Switching back to 1 restored its functionality after a reboot. So it seems they've anticipated doing exactly this, delaying VGK from starting at boot in order to load up **** it doesn't like beforehand. Or I screwed something up, but I don't think so.


Yes, they can try to check expressly the stage when driver is loading. But next what i will try to do before more hacking it's simply set Start to 1 before loading of VGK (without reboot, of course)  That is to give exactly the same registry condition for driver when it is loading.


----------



## mikesn

That is a clever idea, I just tried it - changed to 3, rebooted, it didn't start at boot, then changed it back to 1 without rebooting and then tried to sc start it from administrative command line. Same result, unfortunately, failed its initialization call.


----------



## SweetLow

mikesn said:


> Same result, unfortunately, failed its initialization call.


Ok, with high probability some check for the loading stage really exists inside driver code. It is harder to circumvent.


----------



## chalermla24

Okay I lied @SweetLow, remember when I said it was working? I was wrong. It doesn't work.
Faceit actually runs at boot, and even run as Start Type = 0. It also have check for loading stage, as in when I set it to Start Type = 3 and try to start it up after "atsiving", it does not run and instead ask me to restart the system, and will forever stay like this unless I change it Start Type back, changing it back before starting the service also will not work. 
Valorant is actually more tolerant as it permit user disabling driver enforcement, so that you doesn't have to use atsiv. But who can say it will stay like this forever?
This thread is turning into a hacking thread. Well, my journey ends here anyway. Time to buy that Intellimouse Pro I guess...


----------



## deama

So I just tried to install this and followed this guide:
https://www.ingeniumweb.com/blog/post/how-to-overclock-a-mouse/3742/

However after clicking "restart" in the setup.exe, my mouse stopped working, so I had to restart and disable driver signature enforcement.
Is there away to make this work without having to disable driver signature enforcement everytime? Maybe a way to add this particular driver as an exception or something?

I'm on windows 8.1 btw.


----------



## SweetLow

deama said:


> I'm on windows 8.1 btw.


So don't use solution for windows 10.


----------



## deama

Oh woops, is there one for windows 8.1?


----------



## SweetLow

deama said:


> Oh woops, is there one for windows 8.1?


Just use ordinary hidusbf.zip (the latest version, of course).


----------



## badgekill

Hello SweetLow im french , i usually use your method for running my mouse from 125 hz to 500 hz with Atsiv but since Yesterday i upgrade my build to Windows 19041 (2004) and now when i want to repeat the method i get stuck at 125 hz only , i can change to 62 and 31 it works well but when the value upper it seems useless . I dont know why i get stuck now , so that worked well before the new update . I have tested also with your new driver x64 but nothing change i also tried with x86 but i get error with , and now i m really confused , i hope you can help me  . I hear somewhere that i can unload Atsiv , do you think this will change something ? im also really lost with this method for unload the last Hidusbf.sys


----------



## SweetLow

badgekill said:


> new driver x64


"New" is not the exact description.


----------



## badgekill

ah ok , so you think it 's dead for me ? :/


----------



## SweetLow

badgekill said:


> ah ok , so you think it 's dead for me ? :/


No, i think you have to describe what does you mean "new". Files have name, size, timestamp and driver files have version usually.


----------



## deama

SweetLow said:


> Just use ordinary hidusbf.zip (the latest version, of course).


I can't find any working links to the latest one, could you provide one?
The mega link on first page is dead, and the link to your website gives an error.


----------



## SweetLow

deama said:


> I can't find any working links to the latest one, could you provide one?
> The mega link on first page is dead, and the link to your website gives an error.


Use the Google, Luke! SweetLow hidusbf.
P.S. And right on the first page of this forum you can find OTHER thread about USB mice overclocking.


----------



## deama

SweetLow said:


> Use the Google, Luke! SweetLow hidusbf.
> P.S. And right on the first page of this forum you can find OTHER thread about USB mice overclocking.


Are, cheers, works now.

I can see .cmd files in there too, like "4kHz-8kHz.cmd", are those for if you want 4000-8000hz? Do I just run them?


----------



## 2A1Z

Aniela said:


> 05.04.2020 IDIOT-PROOF NON-TESTSIGN METHOD GUIDE FOR WINDOWS 10 1909
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Place premade folder 'atsiv' in 'C:\Program Files' so you have a 'C:\Program Files\atsiv' path. DOWNLOAD
> 2. Run C:\Program Files\atsiv\DRIVER\Setup.exe, press Install Service, tick Filter On device checkbox and choose your desired rate. Remember that some mouse can go only up to 500.
> 3. Press Copy ID's, paste it somewhere and copy the second line(in my case that would be "USB\VID_046D&PID_C051\6&45F1B51&0&2") and replace accordingly in the restart.cmd file in 'C:\Program Files\atsiv'
> 4. Launch Windows Scheduler located in C:\Windows\system32\taskschd.msc and import task 'Myszka.xml' also located in 'atsiv' folder
> 5. Restart your PC and confirm that it's working using THIS checker.
> 
> This works on my old mx518 mouse that is 125Hz(OCed to 500) by default on ASUS TUF B450-PRO GAMING motherboard.



Whenever I try to use or access Atsiv, it says, "Blocked by Administrator"


----------



## SweetLow

2A1Z said:


> Whenever I try to use or access Atsiv, it says, "Blocked by Administrator"


And what kind of help you are waiting in THIS thread after such message?


----------



## ZUB

Dear SweetLow,

first of all, I want to thank you for long years of USB overclocking suport. Me and my friends are using your software to overclock Logitech gaming wheels for maximum precision and response, It is a huge difference and advantage in online racing.

I think that is good idea to present that your utility is able to OC USB wheels too 

Maybe this will be interesting for anyone to choose proper wheel, difference between 500Hz vs. 1000Hz is BIG

Maximum freq for a most frequent models:

Logitech GT 1000Hz
Logitech G25 500Hz
Logitech G27 500Hz
Logitech G29 500Hz
Logitech G920 1000Hz (I don't know why, but I've tried many configurations and only G920 is able to go on 1000Hz)

Thank you very much for your unique project again


----------



## SweetLow

ZUB said:


> Dear SweetLow,
> 
> first of all, I want to thank you for long years of USB overclocking suport. Me and my friends are using your software to overclock Logitech gaming wheels for maximum precision and response, It is a huge difference and advantage in online racing.
> 
> I think that is good idea to present that your utility is able to OC USB wheels too
> 
> Maybe this will be interesting for anyone to choose proper wheel, difference between 500Hz vs. 1000Hz is BIG
> 
> Maximum freq for a most frequent models:
> 
> Logitech GT 1000Hz
> Logitech G25 500Hz
> Logitech G27 500Hz
> Logitech G29 500Hz
> Logitech G920 1000Hz (I don't know why, but I've tried many configurations and only G920 is able to go on 1000Hz)
> 
> Thank you very much for your unique project again


Thanks. I am glad that my software is usable still.


----------



## deama

So I just tried overclocking my new mouse to see if it would work. I got the g wolf skoll, and it goes up to 1000hz by default, so I was gonna try 2000hz.
So basically I just ran the 2khz-4khz.cmd file as administrator, I then went to my system32 folder and did a CRC check to make sure it uses the new hidusbf.sys, and it did. I then went to setup.exe and first tried to lower it to 500hz, mousetester says it worked.

I then tried the 2000hz overclock by picking the 32 option in setup.exe, but my mouse stopped working and I had to reinstall my usb mouse driver from device manager (uninstall then unplug usb and plug it back in), which made it work but it's now 1000hz.

Does that mean the mouse won't work with over 1000hz or did I do something wrong?


----------



## Jonny321321

So I'm assuming it isn't possible to get this working with Intel USB 3.1 eXtensible host controller - 1.10 (Z390 chipset - A36D device ID - Win10 2004) https://imgur.com/5rD6EbO. I can downclock successfully but trying 31/62 even after running the 2-4khz batch file only downclocks to those numbers. I didn't try hidusbfn though.


----------



## SweetLow

deama said:


> So I just tried overclocking my new mouse to see if it would work. I got the g wolf skoll, and it goes up to 1000hz by default, so I was gonna try 2000hz.
> So basically I just ran the 2khz-4khz.cmd file as administrator, I then went to my system32 folder and did a CRC check to make sure it uses the new hidusbf.sys, and it did. I then went to setup.exe and first tried to lower it to 500hz, mousetester says it worked.
> 
> I then tried the 2000hz overclock by picking the 32 option in setup.exe, but my mouse stopped working and I had to reinstall my usb mouse driver from device manager (uninstall then unplug usb and plug it back in), which made it work but it's now 1000hz.
> 
> Does that mean the mouse won't work with over 1000hz or did I do something wrong?


It's unknown now. With high probability it is not overclockable but to prove or disprove this you need other hard overclockable device to test your system first.

>and I had to reinstall my usb mouse driver from device manager (uninstall then unplug usb and plug it back in), which made it work but it's now 1000hz.
Non functioning devices can reversed to working state right from setup now. Use With filter (or All or With problem) in combobox "Devices".



Jonny321321 said:


> So I'm assuming it isn't possible to get this working with Intel USB 3.1 eXtensible host controller - 1.10 (Z390 chipset - A36D device ID - Win10 2004) https://imgur.com/5rD6EbO. I can downclock successfully but trying 31/62 even after running the 2-4khz batch file only downclocks to those numbers. I didn't try hidusbfn though.


>I didn't try hidusbfn though.
But you have to use it on your system


----------



## jsteves63

any fix for Riot Vanguard?


----------



## aK!

Is anyone able to overclock on the latest win10 update update using atsiv?
I had it working for about a year until this update, got the latest drivers from github.


----------



## SweetLow

aK! said:


> Is anyone able to overclock on the latest win10 update update using atsiv?
> I had it working for about a year until this update, got the latest drivers from github.


Of course. I can say more, on the latest version of patcher you can check that patching process was successfull.
P.S. JFYI: IDK ***, but i didn't receive email messages notifications on posts in this and other threads in time.


----------



## fenriquez

I am also having trouble trying to overclock with the new w10 update, on my older pc it overclocks fine but the driver's don't seem to work on the newer ones with my m1k.


----------



## Alya

Hopefully SweetLow returns soon, I will purchase another code signing cert so that we can overclock USB 2.0 devices again without the use of atsiv (since atsiv is blocked by many antivirus/anticheat)


----------



## SweetLow

Alya said:


> Hopefully SweetLow returns soon


I didn't go out, actually 



> I will purchase another code signing cert


You know that you need Microsoft account too for Attestation Signing, don't you?


----------



## Alya

SweetLow said:


> I didn't go out, actually
> 
> 
> You know that you need Microsoft account too for Attestation Signing, don't you?


I have a Microsoft account so that's no problem. 😊

The current USB 2.0 driver isn't signed right? Or do both need to be resigned?


----------



## SweetLow

> The current USB 2.0 driver isn't signed right? Or do both need to be resigned?


All drivers aren't signed right - from Win10 point of view. And if you will make Attestation Signing then drivers would be run under Secure Boot even.
P.S. Tell me when you will be ready and i will give you the most recent versions. There is four: no patch, ordinary 1k, 4k and 8k versions for x64 and x86 - 8 versions of hidusbf.sys total. And it will be nice if you can sign by SHA1 version too - for original version of Windows 7 and lower OSes, so no need for distinct versions of hidusbf.sys for such OSes.


----------



## Alya

SweetLow said:


> All drivers aren't signed right - from Win10 point of view. And if you will make Attestation Signing then drivers would be run under Secure Boot even.
> P.S. Tell me when you will be ready and i will give you the most recent versions. There is four: no patch, ordinary 1k, 4k and 8k versions for x64 and x86 - 8 versions of hidusbf.sys total. And it will be nice if you can sign by SHA1 version too - for original version of Windows 7 and lower OSes, so no need for distinct versions of hidusbf.sys for such OSes.


It looks like SHA256 works on Win7 now too. Microsoft Security Advisory 3033929


----------



## SweetLow

Alya said:


> It looks like SHA256 works on Win7 now too.


Yes, but i was precise: 


> *original* version of Windows 7 and* lower OSes *



Of course, it is not needed (we have jeshua's version still), but desirable for simplification.


----------



## NagyDan

On Windows 10.0.18363 after following all steps and "restarting" my mouse just hangs up. Mouse is MS IME 3.0 plugged into Lenovo T480S usb socket. What do I do wrong?


----------



## doomaster

well I tried also, latest 2004 Windows 10 Pro with a Z490 Motherboard, and no luck. It doesn't install, (pops a windows and closes fast), Sometimes it apears an error window, and then if I put restart and it kills my usb. Now I have 2/4 ports working. ... HELP!
I have a MS Intellimouse 1.1A, It worked @ 1000hz in Windows 7 before upgrade to 10


----------



## doomaster

I figure out that the usb was not dead... windows integrity checks disable the driver because is "untested".
If I disable integrity check it works!!!...but you get that nasty "Test mode" banner in the left bottom of your screen.
BTW I used this config running in CMD Administrator mode:

*bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON*
atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys
setup.exe (mouse rate adjuster)
profit...but testmode is not allowed in certain games.

I could install signed 1.2.0.0 hidusbf.sys Jeashua's SHA256 signed, but it will not allow +125 hz (1000 hz no use)
but 1.2.0.8 hidusbf.sys Sweetlow's SHA256 signed works perfect with 1000 hz. (but it will only run in testsigning on.

I'm running out of ideas!


----------



## SweetLow

doomaster said:


> I'm running out of ideas!


it is time to RTFM!








USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)


Preface: If you can not underclock even then you can not overclock definitely! Don't ask help for overclocking here without magic words "I can set a lower rate but not a higher". And yes, to be 100% sure of the result it's good to know before trying to test NEW device that your SYSTEM allows...




www.overclock.net




atsiv using. it is not 100% perfect solution, but some games will run.


----------



## doomaster

C'mon man, I had RTFM...
Atsiv loads the file OK, but the HIDUSBF.SYS 1.2.0.0 signed appears in the mouse driver but when I change to 500 or 1000hz and test still keeps in 125hz.
In the same system with HIDUSBF.SYS version 1.2.0.8 works with 1000hz then it is not a system problem rather that a sign problem. And that's why a lot of people reports "not functioning USB", because windows disable mouse for signing reasons.
And yes, I tried HIDUSBFP.SYS also with no success.
I mispelled the 1.2.0.8 version has not SHA256 sign, is only SHA1.
As Microsoft dropped SHA1, it seems I can enable in Windows 10, I'll test later.


----------



## SweetLow

> Atsiv loads the file OK


Log is much better.



> I change to 500 or 1000hz and test still keeps in 125hz


Ok, but TFM tells about lowering rate first in case of any problems.



> it is not a system problem rather that a sign problem


Nothing in your words proofing that.


----------



## doomaster

Well, I didn't mention but I also testo lowering rate, it works 30,60 and of course 125, but not above that:

















I have a competitive game right now, so later will post results with the "unsigned" driver to make proof of what I'm saying. 
And man please relax a little bit, I really apretiate your work, my gaming changes a lot with 1000hz, that's why I'm looking to work in Win10.


----------



## SweetLow

> Well, I didn't mention but I also testo lowering rate


But this is primary check for driver working. If you can do this on non Test Mode system then you definitely don't have SIGN problem.



> >Log is much better.


I didn't see any reaction on this.



> And man please relax a little bit


I don't strain  It is just insulation of your (not my) problem. And trust me - i know how to do it. If you ready to go to the end i will help.


----------



## FrankDoody

doomaster said:


> well I tried also, latest 2004 Windows 10 Pro with a Z490 Motherboard, and no luck. It doesn't install, (pops a windows and closes fast), Sometimes it apears an error window, and then if I put restart and it kills my usb. Now I have 2/4 ports working. ... HELP!
> I have a MS Intellimouse 1.1A, It worked @ 1000hz in Windows 7 before upgrade to 10


I'm in a similar boat with my WMO 1.1a and Z390. Same mouse worked at 1000 hz in Windows 7 but not in 10 pro with latest version. I can set my rate lower but am not able to go above 125 hz.


----------



## SweetLow

FrankDoody said:


> Z390,1000 hz, Windows 7


what?


----------



## FrankDoody

SweetLow said:


> what?


Z390 Gigabyte Motherboard (doomaster referred to theirs being a Z490). My same WMO 1.1a that I can't get above 125hz polling rate in Windows 10 could overclock on Windows 7 to 1000 hz.

Also, thanks so much for making these drivers and workflows! Really appreciate all the effort and time you put into them.


----------



## doomaster

Well Hi FrankDoody, I tested old drivers (even the same windows 7) it works, but only in "test mode" in Windows 10 (because that driver isnt signed).
In my opinion, the guide isn't clear enough, after reading several times with no sucess I almost give up, and besides our buddy is in bad mood most of the time hahaha.
this guide explains very well:




You have to install the signed driver, (it will not work inmediatelly), then load the fix every time you boot your machine (I usted a .bat), then it will work.


----------



## SweetLow

FrankDoody said:


> could overclock on Windows 7 to 1000 hz.


My friend, AFAIK modern intel chipsets have xHCI controller only which is NOT working with ordinary hidusbf version in Windows 7 (because there is NOT microsoft drivers for this controller). That is why i combined "Z390,1000 hz, Windows 7"...


----------



## FrankDoody

SweetLow said:


> My friend, AFAIK modern intel chipsets have xHCI controller only which is NOT working with ordinary hidusbf version in Windows 7 (because there is NOT microsoft drivers for this controller). That is why i combined "Z390,1000 hz, Windows 7"...


Ah apologizes, I didn't mention it was a different motherboard on Windows 7, just the same mouse. My point was I ruled out the mouse as being the issue. Regardless that doesn't really help with Windows 10 issues, but point noted.



doomaster said:


> Well Hi FrankDoody, I tested old drivers (even the same windows 7) it works, but only in "test mode" in Windows 10 (because that driver isnt signed).
> In my opinion, the guide isn't clear enough, after reading several times with no sucess I almost give up, and besides our buddy is in bad mood most of the time hahaha.
> this guide explains very well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to install the signed driver, (it will not work inmediatelly), then load the fix every time you boot your machine (I usted a .bat), then it will work.


Thanks a bunch! Will test this.


----------



## FrankDoody

FrankDoody said:


> Ah apologizes, I didn't mention it was a different motherboard on Windows 7, just the same mouse. My point was I ruled out the mouse as being the issue. Regardless that doesn't really help with Windows 10 issues, but point noted.
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch! Will test this.


Got it work with this video. Yay! Had to use the hidusbfp.sys instead of hidusbf.sys though.


----------



## SweetLow

FrankDoody said:


> I didn't mention it was a different motherboard on Windows 7


But this is crucial. Because you CAN overclock in Windows 7 on Intel xHCI controllers - exactly as in Windows 10


----------



## FrankDoody

SweetLow said:


> But this is crucial. Because you CAN overclock in Windows 7 on Intel xHCI controllers - exactly as in Windows 10


Cool. Point noted


----------



## NagyDan

Fuuk it! I just bought a brand new Intellimouse Pro. Its great! And by default it has 1000 Hz. I can't call it expensive. The old Intellimouse 3.0 was loosing it's switches anyhow, and even if drivers were working I would have still had to replace them. I got this Intellimouse Pro for a day now, it feels fine. Click is slightly harder but stiill okay, and it has warranty.


----------



## erfan.p;ayer1

dlr5668 said:


> Driver works in test mode, patch doesnt (without test mode)


yeah but games don't work on test mode


----------



## Xaero252

2A1Z said:


> Whenever I try to use or access Atsiv, it says, "Blocked by Administrator"


Open an administrator command prompt.
Navigate to the folder with atsiv and the driver files.



Code:


atsiv.exe -f hidusbf.sys
atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys (may not apply on some systems)


Profit.


----------



## kr0w

It’s been a while since I followed this thread but I have an old workstation with a Quadro K5100m that can run CSGO at 150-200fps on low settings. I’m thinking about playing some MM on it with an IMO1.1SE (MLT04) overclocked to 500-1000Hz.

Would I need to use Win7 OS, or is there a workaround for Win10 (20H2)? Can the MLT04 be overclocked to higher polling rates like 2kHz, and operate stably?

Hope someone on here can bring me up to speed. I’d greatly appreciate it! 🍻


----------



## SweetLow

kr0w said:


> is there a workaround for Win10 (20H2)? Can the MLT04 be overclocked to higher polling rates like 2kHz, and operate stably?


Yes. Yes, but it depends on your PC hardware and software.
More there:








USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)


Preface: If you can not underclock even then you can not overclock definitely! Don't ask help for overclocking here without magic words "I can set a lower rate but not a higher". And yes, to be 100% sure of the result it's good to know before trying to test NEW device that your SYSTEM allows...




www.overclock.net


----------



## reggis

Hi, 

my setup:
mb: Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Ultra Gaming-CF.
mouse: original Logitech mx518 (M-BS81A).
driver: provided by Microsoft windows automatically (no logitech driver)
OS: Win10 pro 2004 19041.804 (64bit)

I tried and failed. I can set lower both lower rates 31 and 62, but settings 500 or 1000, turns out to set it to 125Hz. I test it with Mouse Rate Checker

A few posts above in this thread I noticed a screenshot of mouse driver from device manager. When I look at this on my computer:
1. mouse is not recognized as Logitech mx518, but just generic: HID-compliant mouse.
2. It uses mouclass.sys and mouhid.sys driver files
3. In device manager one level above that is USB Input Device which has these files among drivers: hidclass.sys, hidparse.sys and hidusb.sys

I was trying to achieve 1000 or at least 500Hz. I used file from hidusbfn\Microsoft USB Drivers on Win8+ (USBPORT, USBXHCI)\DRIVER (for Test Mode on x64)\AMD64\1khz\hidusbf.sys which is signed by SweetLow on may 31 2020. I assumed this is the one for Win10 2004.

At one specific trial mouse stopped responding after clicking restart in the setup GUI tool, cursor vanished and unplug/plug to the same USB port would not fix it. Mouse was working when plugged to any other USB port. I restored system from restore point after this and mouse started to work on all USB ports again.

I don't want to use atsiv while it is recognized as malicious by some engines on virustotal.com


----------



## SweetLow

reggis said:


> I assumed this is the one for Win10 2004.


Yes, but there is pointed (right in the folder name) how it will work.


----------



## reggis

I, obviously wrongly, assumed that now, when the driver file is signed, it doesn't require test mode anymore.


----------



## SOUTHPAW56

SweetLow said:


> Thanks. I am glad that my software is usable still.


 Bro,
for me Valorant's Riot vanguard keeps blocking the overclock task scheduled in the task scheduler during startup. 
I am forced to play the game with default 125Hz and it gives bad response times. Is there any fix for this software to get whitelisted by riot vanguard?


----------



## SweetLow

SOUTHPAW56 said:


> Bro,
> for me Valorant's Riot vanguard keeps blocking the overclock task scheduled in the task scheduler during startup.
> I am forced to play the game with default 125Hz and it gives bad response times. Is there any fix for this software to get whitelisted by riot vanguard?


Yes. Even three.
The first and best - we need re-sign drivers -> we need new signature -> we need money and person who will get this signature. Now we have money but not the person.
The second - try this instead of atsiv:








USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)


will this driver work with usb2.0 ports as well ? This driver works with USB2.0 ports ONLY. Because there is no such things as USB3.0 (Super Speed) mice and more then 1000Hz polling on USB1.x ports.




www.overclock.net




The third - probably there is one way on PCs with Secure Boot (yes, with it is) to load some drivers without any third party signature at all but it is not simple and I have not tested yet.


----------



## qsxcv

need a registered company it seems

anyone here own a company that wants to get its name advertised whenever someone installs the driver?


----------



## falcon4oguz

FrankDoody said:


> Cool. Point noted


Hello, I'm Oguz. I'm using Sweetlow and can overclock the mouse, but only after I turn off Windows driver signature enforcement. When I turn it off, I can get 1000hz, but some cheat protection programs do not allow it in games. How did you manage to run this with test mode turned off? I asked for help with this. Thank you.


----------



## chalermla24

falcon4oguz said:


> Hello, I'm Oguz. I'm using Sweetlow and can overclock the mouse, but only after I turn off Windows driver signature enforcement. When I turn it off, I can get 1000hz, but some cheat protection programs do not allow it in games. How did you manage to run this with test mode turned off? I asked for help with this. Thank you.


Most cheat protection software don't block test-mode and atsiv at the same time. Try to switch around.


----------



## falcon4oguz

chalermla24 said:


> Çoğu hile koruma yazılımı, test modunu ve atsiv'i aynı anda engellemez. Geçiş yapmayı deneyin.
> [/ALINTI]
> Windows'un eski bir güncellenmiş sürümünü kullanıyorum. Her güncelleme yaptığımda, Windows güvenlik güncellemesiyle birlikte Atsiv.exe'yi devre dışı bırakıyor. Test modunu açarsam, faceit veya başka bir şey bunu hile olarak algılar. Test modu olmayan ve güncelleme yapılmayan bir sürüm var mı? Şimdi çalışmadığı için güncellemedim.


----------



## proks92

Alya said:


> Hopefully SweetLow returns soon, I will purchase another code signing cert so that we can overclock USB 2.0 devices again without the use of atsiv (since atsiv is blocked by many antivirus/anticheat)


Well, gentlemen, can we cash in on a new signed certificate? Can't wait to overclock the WMO on win10 1803+


----------



## SweetLow

proks92 said:


> Well, gentlemen, can we cash in on a new signed certificate? Can't wait to overclock the WMO on win10 1803+


Money is not the problem now. But problem is right on this page few posts above:








digitally signed sweetlow 1000hz mouse driver


Hi, my setup: mb: Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Ultra Gaming-CF. mouse: original Logitech mx518 (M-BS81A). driver: provided by Microsoft windows automatically (no logitech driver) OS: Win10 pro 2004 19041.804 (64bit) I tried and failed. I can set lower both lower rates 31 and 62, but settings 500 or...




www.overclock.net


----------



## shriramhr

SweetLow said:


> Yes. Even three.
> The first and best - we need re-sign drivers -> we need new signature -> we need money and person who will get this signature. Now we have money but not the person.
> The second - try this instead of atsiv:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)
> 
> 
> will this driver work with usb2.0 ports as well ? This driver works with USB2.0 ports ONLY. Because there is no such things as USB3.0 (Super Speed) mice and more then 1000Hz polling on USB1.x ports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third - probably there is one way on PCs with Secure Boot (yes, with it is) to load some drivers without any third party signature at all but it is not simple and I have not tested yet.


Hey,

So what exactly will the company need to do to get certification, and approx how much will it cost? I can maybe ask some friend to do it under his/her company name but just wondering how much additional maintenance will be required since I would have to do all the followup work.


----------



## SweetLow

shriramhr said:


> So what exactly will the company need to do to get certification, and approx how much will it cost?


Nothing in money, it costs few hundreds USD for EV Sign but we already have sponsor (if he is ready still, of course). But you have to pay with your time - you have to get EV Sign, register your account on Microsoft and sign my new drivers.
digitally signed sweetlow 1000hz mouse driver


----------



## Peter Adel

SweetLow said:


> Nothing in money, it costs few hundreds USD for EV Sign but we already have sponsor (if he is ready still, of course). But you have to pay with your time - you have to get EV Sign, register your account on Microsoft and sign my new drivers.
> digitally signed sweetlow 1000hz mouse driver


can u help me with umap methods i can't use ATSIV with vanguad anti cheat
I do not understand how can use umap methods


----------



## shriramhr

SweetLow said:


> Nothing in money, it costs few hundreds USD for EV Sign but we already have sponsor (if he is ready still, of course). But you have to pay with your time - you have to get EV Sign, register your account on Microsoft and sign my new drivers.
> digitally signed sweetlow 1000hz mouse driver


does the signing require any sort of dev/testing work? When I went through their websites they mentioned kernel code and a number of steps?


----------



## shriramhr

Peter Adel said:


> can u help me with umap methods i can't use ATSIV with vanguad anti cheat
> I do not understand how can use umap methods


i can contribute like usd 100 too.


----------



## SweetLow

shriramhr said:


> does the signing require any sort of dev/testing work?


No. The signing requires:
One time acquisition of EV Sign and registering Microsoft account.

And many times using of this EV Sign:
1. Making package for signing (probably i can do this work myself).
2. Signing this package with EV Sign (your responsibility).
3. Posting this signed package to Microsoft through account (your responsibility).
4. Get results from Microsoft (your responsibility).

There is more precise and complete manuals in internet, of course, but i assume that is enough knowledge for this stage.


----------



## shriramhr

SweetLow said:


> No. The signing requires:
> One time acquisition of EV Sign and registering Microsoft account.
> 
> And many times using of this EV Sign:
> 1. Making package for signing (probably i can do this work myself).
> 2. Signing this package with EV Sign (your responsibility).
> 3. Posting this signed package to Microsoft through account (your responsibility).
> 4. Get results from Microsoft (your responsibility).
> 
> There is more precise and complete manuals in internet, of course, but i assume that is enough knowledge for this stage.


And there’s no way to do it as an individual?


----------



## Peter Adel

shriramhr said:


> i can contribute like usd 100 too.


😅 if i've 100$ why didnt i buy a better mouse!


----------



## SweetLow

shriramhr said:


> And there’s no way to do it as an individual?


I assume the answer is obvious. If we knew it we would have done it already.



Peter Adel said:


> if i've 100$ why didnt i buy a better mouse!


Just for little thinking - with that logic the only person who would use overclocked USB devices would be me. And yes, try to find "better" game controller.


----------



## shriramhr

Peter Adel said:


> 😅 if i've 100$ why didnt i buy a better mouse!


I like the mlt04 and some other older mice with 125hz polling rates. I have loads of "gaming" mice including the so-called god tier GPW etc... but i do like the rawness that i feel from older mice.


----------



## shriramhr

SweetLow said:


> I assume the answer is obvious. If we knew it we would have done it already.


Ok cool, I will try to get help from a company. Wish they didn't make it so hard.


----------



## Peter Adel

shriramhr said:


> I like the mlt04 and some other older mice with 125hz polling rates. I have loads of "gaming" mice including the so-called god tier GPW etc... but i do like the rawness that i feel from older mice.


me too but i need help to overclock my mice with valorant anti cheat if that possible


----------



## shriramhr

Hi, 

I have asked 3 friends for help. So far no luck... who knew it would be so hard to get it signed. I'd really like to get this to work but It's going to take some time as I'm a little tied up at the moment.


----------



## Skitripan

Why not get the 8k version signed when your at it?


----------



## SweetLow

Skitripan said:


> Why not get the 8k version signed when your at it?


I think you have to read few recent posts BEFORE asking your question.


----------



## dradorb

I have switched to Windows 10 and hidusbf is not working (was working fine on Win 7).
[EDIT]
I have installed another driver from the hidusbfn folder and it is now working.
Unfortunately it's only working in test mode and the game I play doesn't allow test mode :-(


----------



## shriramhr

Is there a way to make a hardware interface between the mouse and say some arduino variant to OC the mouse? What would be the main challenge in doing this? Also, is there a way ask Microsoft to add a 1000hz option inside their keyboard and mouse center driver?


----------



## SweetLow

shriramhr said:


> Is there a way to make a hardware interface between the mouse and say some arduino variant to OC the mouse? What would be the main challenge in doing this?


USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+) and following. And I will not answer here.


----------



## srdz

Hi. Thanks for what you do.
How to use ATSIV? I looked through a lot of the topics and there wasn't really a solution to the problem:

Atsiv v1.01 - Windows driver loader
Copyright 2007 Linchpin Labs and OSR
All Rights Reserved

Error 0xc0000001, failed to load Atsiv service

I have logitech510, windows 10 64bit and I want to overclock the mouse to 1000 hz like I used to do on windows XP.
Thanks for the help in advance.
Majkel.


----------



## whohohoho77

Hi guys I want overclock my ie3.0 is it possible to overclock to 1k hz that will work with faceit AC aswell?


----------



## XenonTR

Quake3WMOmafia said:


> Whats the password for this? Tools/atsiv.zip at master · LordOfMice/Tools


did you find the password? I cant find it anywhere


----------



## nofearek9

try: SweetLow


----------

